# E1DA DACs Discussion Thread (PDV2, 9038S, 9038D, 9038X, HiFiToy, HPToy)



## Tysun (Oct 24, 2019)

These DACs (in particular 9038S) has gotten good review from Amir from Audiosciencereview. I am no expert in any of these but I am loving my PDV2 and 9038S. Below are the brief summary of each of the current E1DA products with specs from official website listed in spoilers:
[ Link to Audiosciencereview 9038S thread ]

Who and What is E1DA?
E1DA (E1 = Ee-one, Ivan in Russian pronunciation, Da = Yes, in Russian) is basically a 3-men show family business with -
1. *Ivan Khlyupin: *The chief designer and engineer, heart and soul behind E1DA products. Russian in origin, based in Shenzhen, China. Close to 20 years of knowledge and experience in audio industry, was behind some products of major ChiFi/international brands including Wharfedale Typhon series [ link ].
2. *Artem Khlyupin:* a.k.a *Tyoma, *Son of Ivan. If Ivan is the hardware magician, Artem would be the software magician. He is the heart and soul of HPToy, the companion app for PDV2. PDV2 would not be as magical without his touches.
3. *Sunny: * The powerful lady handling the marketing side of E1DA on Aliexpress.

Currently the channels to purchase E1DA DACs are Aliexpress [ link ] and Linsoul [ link ].


*PowerDacV2
*
(Status: available)

A fully digital DAC (Texas Instruments TAS5558)with power of >600mW@15ohm/ch with no feedback loop. Designed to drive full sized planars in a small form factor. recommended for transportable desktop/mobile use. Not really convenient for attaching to mobile. From my experience, it sucks my 5+++mAh Huawei M5 tablet battery 1% per minute or so. Needs a Y split cable (can be bundled with PDV2 purchase) attaching to a power bank to be properly used with mobile setup, while some Android and definitely all iOS will not power up PDV2 due to the power sucking nature of it. iOS usage requires Camera Adapter Kit to work. Desktop/laptop Mac/PC setup only requires USB A-USB B printer cable to work.

What is a Y spilt? [ link ]
It is a cable to be used along with PDV2 and 9038S/D so that the DAC can receive power from power bank and not to drain the mobile battery.






DO NOT USE 2.5mm BAL(male)-to-3.5mm SE(female) ADAPTER!!!





Specifications:



Spoiler: SPECS



Status:                            production
Retail cost:                     $55 (without Y split cable) $59 (with Y split cable)
Materials:                       sandblasted/anodized aluminum, mirror polished stainless steel with laser marking.
Dimensions:                   75x45.5x19mm
Weight:                           68g
Power:                             USB 5V power rail no internal battery, 250mA idle current, the device contains up to 5000uF of capacitance and IOS/Android devices can start OTG operation only with Camera_Adapter and USB OTG Y-splitter cable respectively.
Input:                               USB PCM up to 24b/192kHz
Output:                            digitally generated PWM 384kHz + passive LC demodulation
                                        balanced output 2.5mm jack 5mm shaft stopper, A&K pinout
Output impedance:        1.5Ohm@1000Hz FFT flat top -6dbFS 32Ohm/open load, -.4db drop
Output power:                >320mW@32Ohm@1kHz@THD=1%
Output power:                >580mW@16Ohm@1kHz@THD=1%

measured in 24b/44.1k mode +.6dbFS level, typical PC USB2 port powered. In case USB power-splitter aka USB-C Y-cable used i.e. USB data goes from Android and 5V power rail from 5.2V 2A charger the max power will be seriously higher see tech plots in the appendix.

Frequency response:    20Hz-20kHz +/-.2db(+/-.15db typical)
                                        10Hz-30kHz +/-.5db(+/-.3db typical)
                                         2.5Hz-46kHz +/-3db
S/N ratio:                      -108db(A) (-109db(A) typical)
THD+N@1kHz@0dbFS <.05%
THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS <.03%
THD+N@1kHz@-6dbFS <.02%
THD+N@1kHz@-10dbFS <.01%
THD+N@6.3kHz@-10dbFS .01% typical
THD+N@100Hz@-10dbFS .03% typical(depends on USB power quality)
THD+N@1kHz@-20dbFS .01% typical
IMD 19kHz(-10dbFS)+20kHz(-10dbFS) -80db typical (THD and IMD measured with 32ohm load in 24b/44.1k mode)
Crosstalk:                     <-92db@1kHz




[ Link to official PDV2 page ]
[ Link to Aliexpress PDV2 page ]

Zeos' review:


BGGAR's review:





*HPToy iOS/Android App*

(Status: available on iOS App Store and Google Play Store)

Designed to be the companion app for PDV2, it is the Robin to Batman, the Luigi for Mario, and Chewbacca to Han Solo. It can adjust volume, loudness, compressor and most importantly it has 7-band pEQ feature to enhance the functionality of PDV2. Currently the favorite combo with TinHiFi P1, able to bring its enamic bass to brain-rumbling level, and bring its famous clarity to approaching TOTL level.

Connected to PDV2 using Bluetooth Low Energy protocol from mobile, regardless the source of audio whether it is from mobile or PC. Ivan's justification of not having a PC/Mac HPToy app is that no matter you are using mobile or PC, you will always have your mobile by your side, hence there is no need to invest further resources to create a PC/Mac app for that purpose.






Some presets for popular headphones are available in the app (eg. HD600,650,6XX,800S, HE400i,560,1000, LCD2,3,4,X, PM1,2, MDR EX1000, Utopia, M1060, P1 and more). Presets are meant to bring your headphones to Harman curve.

Artem has made a tutorial video on how to use the HPToy pEQ on youtube:





*9038S*

(Status: available)
Caution: Loses volume control in Macs and Android USB Audio Player Pro, UAPP bit perfect mode.
Workaround for Mac is in FAQ, post #2.

A portable 2.5mm BAL OUT USB C DAC housing ESS latest ES9038Q2M Sabre DAC chip, without the "Sabre shrill".

Gen1 and Gen2 exist. Everything between these two generations are the same except Gen2 has "soft start" feature assisting in mobile single cable (USB C to USB C) usage, as well as an "IEM" low power mode to not blast your IEM off when paired with a more sensitive IEM. Currently only Gen2 is on sale on E1DA Aliexpress page. However, all iOS devices and some of the Android devices may not be able to provide USB power enough to drive 9038S G2 to max power. Don't be surprised to see messages like this: "USB OTG device requires external power source", that's why Ivan always suggests Y-splitter.

Methods to connect 9038S Gen2 to your device:
Android: a short type C-to-C cable or with Y-splitter to preserve battery life.
iOS: Lightning to USB 3 camera adapter + short USB A-to-C cable. (verified) OR a third party Lightning to USB C adapter (not verified). [ Link ]

4 modes of operation are available:
1) Normal Mode - LED is always On, no flashing.
2) Performance Mode – To eliminate "ESS hump" and higher order harmonics. LED flashing 2Hz when no signal detected, THD performance optimized for Fs 44.1-48kHz but PLL lock slower and the first-second signal is muted.
3) SE Tube Mode – LED flashing 1Hz when no signal detected, 2nd harmonic artificially increased to emulate SE tube behavior.
4) IEM Mode - LED always off. Limited max output power at -15dbfs level for safe operation with low-impedance and high sensitive In-Ear Monitors up to 4ohm

To switch between modes you need to interrupt #9038S power during its startup when LED very fast flashing. Then next turn on #9038S will be started in the next mode(1-2-3-4-1-2-3-4.. cycling)





DO NOT USE 2.5mm BAL (male)-to-3.5mm SE (female) ADAPTER!!!





Specifications:



Spoiler: SPECS



Specifications:

Status:                            production
Retail cost:                     $78 (bundled with type C cable) $79 (bundled with Y split cable) $89 (bundled with                                                   MMCX cable) [Aliexpress]
Materials:                       sandblasted/anodized aluminum/ES9038Q2M/AD8397
Dimensions:                   48x22x9mm
Weight:                           10g
Power:                             USB 5V power rail no internal battery, 90mA idle current, the device                                                                          contains up to 4000uF of capacitance and IOS/Android devices can
                                        start OTG operation only with Camera_Adapter and USB OTG Y-splitter                                                                  cable respectively
Input:                               USB-C, PCM up to 24b/192kHz
Output:                            balanced output 2.5mm jack A&K pinout
Output impedance:       .05 Ohm@1000Hz Agilent U1733C
Output power:                >340mW@32Ohm@1kHz@THD=1%
Output power:                >550mW@16Ohm@1kHz@THD=1%
                                         measured at +.5dbFS level, typical PC USB2 port powered
Frequency response:   10-85kHz +.05/-.2db@ 24b/192kHz
S/N ratio:                      -122db(A) referenced to 3.399VRMS @32ohm THD+N = 1% @
                                       +.5dbfs typical PC USB2 port powered
DR AES17                     120db unweighted
THD@1kHz@-3dbFS   .0002% typical for Performance Mode 24b/44.1kHz@32Ohm
THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  <.0004% typical for Performance Mode 24b/44.1kHz@32Ohm
THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  <.0009% typical for Performance Mode 24b/44.1kHz@16Ohm
THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  <.0004% typical for Normal Mode 24b/44.1kHz@32Ohm
THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  .25% typical for SE Mode 24b/44.1kHz, almost only 2nd harmonic
Crosstalk:                     -125db@1kHz



Aliexpress page:
 [ link ]
Official 9038S page:
[ link ]




*9038D*

(Status: To launch in "near future")

3.5mm jack unbalanced output DAC+HPA 600mW@16ohm in the same case like #9038S with additional 5th operation mode, HOME DAC mode with constant 3.5VRMS output. Also 9038D will bake in hardware volume control using accelerometers.






Specifications:



Spoiler: SPECS



Specifications(TBD):

Status:                            proto
Retail cost:                     TBD(***)
Materials:                       sandblasted/black anodized aluminum/laser mark/ES9038Q2M/AD8397
Dimensions:                   48x22x9mm
Weight:                           15g
Power:                             USB +5V/-5V power rails no internal battery, 170mA idle current, the device contains up to >4000uF of capacitance but IOS/Android devices. Start OTG operation without Camera_Adapter and USB OTG Y-splitter cable respectively.
Input:                               USB-C, PCM up to 24b/192kHz
Output:                            standard unbalanced output 3.5mm jack
Output impedance:       .05 Ohm@1000Hz Agilent U1733C
Output power:                >340mW@32Ohm@1kHz@THD=1%
Output power:                >600mW@16Ohm@1kHz@THD=1%
                                     measured at +.5dbFS level, typical PC USB2 port powered.
Frequency response:   10-85kHz +.05/-.2db@ 24b/192kHz
S/N ratio:                      -123db(A) referenced to 3.399VRMS @32ohm THD+N = 1% @ +.5dbfs typical PC USB2 port powered.
DR AES17                     121db unweighted
THD@1kHz@-3dbFS   .00025% typical for Performance Mode 24b/44.1kHz@32Ohm
THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  <.0004% typical for Performance Mode 24b/44.1kHz@32Ohm
THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  <.0015% typical for Performance Mode 24b/44.1kHz@16Ohm
THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  <.0004% typical for Normal Mode 24b/44.1kHz@32Ohm
THD+N@1kHz@-3dbFS  .25% typical for SE Mode 24b/44.1kHz, almost only 2nd harmonic
Crosstalk:                     -125db@1kHz



Official 9038D web page: [ Link ]

*9038X:*

(Status: in Prototype stage)

Basically, everything 9038S is, with additional XMOS XU208 USB bridge. 2.5mm BAL out.









*HiFiToy:
*
(Status: Prototype stage)

"That's the most challenging model with an impressive list of breakthrough features. ..Stop, I've promised: no any marketing BS over here ))

 Ok, I've noticed last years getting popular the small footprint class D amps with external power supply and 1.5m thin cable between. I was surprised at how that absurd idea comes true because technically it is obviously stupid, many of us remember audio magazines/ DIY forums discussions about the role of accurate and solid rail power supply in the audio amplification. So, today $4 power brick for LED purpose with 1.5m of noodles-cable is ok to power HiFi? No way, my little friends, hands off from audio! that's why I decided to design a compromise-less power supply and Fully Digital Amplifier(FDA or Power DAC) in the same tiny housing with a lot of inputs formates, and DSP controllable by iOS/Android app for extensive Bi/Tri-Amping crossover filtering/phase alignment. 125Wx2ch 154x108x36mm In fact, you can hold it on your palm. To turn it on need just touch the bevel on the front panel, to change volume slide your finger left or right." - (Official website description)







Specifications:



Spoiler: SPECS



Specifications:

Status:                            proto
Retail cost:                     TBD($150)
Materials:                       sandblasted/anodized aluminum
Dimensions:                  154x108x36mm +3mm legs-pads
Weight:                           TBD
Power:                             230VAC/110VAC regulated LLC SMPS with the custom controller. 11000uF on the 33VDC rail.
Inputs:                             USB, PCM up to 24b/192kHz, SPDIF optical or analog from the same  3.5mm jack, Bluetooth APTX stream
Outputs:                          banana jacks, SPDIF 3.5mm jack for coworking with multiple HiFiTOY's Bi/Tri-amping
Output impedance:       TBD
Output power:               125W@4Ohm@1kHz@THD=1% and -.5db for 20Hz
Output power:               70W@8Ohm@1kHz@THD=1% and -.5db for 20Hz
Frequency response:    10-45kHz +.5/-.5db@ 24b/192kHz
S/N ratio:                       -107db(A) referenced to 23VRMS @4ohm THD+N = 1% @ +.5dbfs
DR AES17                     105db unweighted(TBD)
Crosstalk:                     -100db@1kHz(TBD)



Official HiFiToy web page: [ Link ]


----------



## Tysun (Oct 26, 2019)

*[FAQ] :
*
*(About PDV2/9038S)*

*Q: *Which one do I choose, PDV2 or 9038S? Both have 2.5mm BAL OUT. What is the difference in SQ between these 2?
*A: *Both have similar max power output according to the spec sheet.
Choose *PDV2* if you want a chameleon to transform any of your headphones to sound as how you like, and you don't mind the transportable but not so portable friendly application. SQ is 'fuller' and slightly 'warmer' than 9038S comparatively, without pEQ. With HPToy pEQ, it can be anything you want it to be!
Choose *9038S* if you need absolute potability in a smallest form factor. A short type C-to-C cable (for Android) or Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter (for iOS) connected to your device and 9038S will solve your no-headphone-jack problem! SQ is more 'neutral' and 'analytical' compared to PDV2. Also, 9038S is NOT compatible with HPToy app.


*Q:* How do I switch modes in 9038S?
*A:*
1. Stop all audio playbacks.
2. Plug in 9038S.
3. Turn off 9038S during first 1~2secs fast LED flashing period by unplugging.
4. Wait for a few seconds and plug in 9038S again. It will be in the next mode.

Modes of 9038S in order (during no audio playback):
1. Normal mode = LED always On,
2. Performance mode = LED flashing 2 times/s,
3. SE Tube mode = 1time/s.
4. IEM mode = LED Off


*Q:* Can I use PDV2 / 9038S with 2.5mm TRRS BAL male to 3.5mm TRS SE female adapter to connect to a 3.5mm SE headphone cable?
*A: *No. Only 2.5mm TRRS cables can be used. A BAL to SE adapter will short circuit and fry your DAC. If you don't have BAL cables and not intending to buy one, consider waiting for upcoming 9038D with 3.5mm SE output.

By Head Fier @ClieOS  :

You SHOULD NOT plug a single-ended headphone to a balanced source using an adapter. The adapter in this case will short-circuit the balanced output in the source. It might seem to work in the short run, but you are on borrowed time as you are slowly damaging the balanced circuit on your source and can lead to a burn out of the circuit








*Q:* Can I use a 2.5mm TRRS BAL male to dual XLR 3-pin male interconnect to connect PDV2 / 9038S to a power amp (eg. Massdrop THX 789)?
*A:* If you need to ask this question, then NO. GND pins from the dual XLR male have to be properly grounded in order to prevent frying of your DAC. Reserved for seasoned DIY-ers who really know what they are doing. Consider waiting for upcoming 9038D with 3.5mm OUT to connect to non-balanced IN of your power amp.
The only safe interconnect for plug-and-play is 2.5mm input of some portable amplifiers.
(eg. Venture Electronics Runabouts 2.0BL).


*Q:* How about 2.5mm male to dual RCA male interconnect?
*A:* Do not use 2.5mm to RCA cable, you will KILL your PowerDAC V2/9038s. RCA negative pin is GND. This will short circuit the L-, R- together. Consider waiting for upcoming 9038D with 3.5mm OUT to connect to RCA in of your power amp.
(Answer provided by BobbyL2K)
The only safe interconnect for plug-and-play is 2.5mm input of some portable amplifiers.
(eg. Venture Electronics Runabouts 2.0BL).


*Q:* What 2.5mm connector is recommended?
*A:* if you are 9038S owner, it doesnt matter. If you are a PDV2 owner, check before you purchase your BAL cable, whether it has a 5mm shaft stopper, or you can't insert your 2.5mm plug properly.
✔ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ✔
x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


*Q:* I plugged in a pair of cans with 2.5mm BAL but no audio/only right channel is heard, help!
*A:* There are different standards of 2.5mm TRRS out there. R-R+L+L- TRRS is the most popular Fiio/A&K standard, and this is the standard which E1DA employed. generally 2.5mm cables sold in China (Ali/taobao) will be cabled in that standard. 2.5mm is a relatively new concept that is why there is no global standardization. 4.4mm Pentagon is an even newer concept but Sony actually cared to have a protocol before opening their standard up, while 2.5mm is all over the place.

If unsure, ask your seller before making cable purchase.






*Q:* What is a Y-splitter and how do I use it?
*A:* Y-splitter is meant for *ANDROID* users to use their devices with PDV2 or 9038S without draining the battery excessively. iOS and PC/Mac users DO NOT need Y-splitter.
There are 3 ends on the Y-splitter. If you did not get a bundle from E1DA, here is the Aliexpress [link]
Connect as following:
USB-C male: Connect it to your Android device.
USB-A male: Connect it to power bank
USB-A female: Connect it to a printer cable, length of your choice (USB A male to USB B male) and connect that to PDV2. For 9038S or D, it needs a USB A male to USB C male instead of a printer cable.







*Q:* I am an *ANDROID* user and I am using my PDV2 with a Y-splitter. Yet the power drain from my Android is still tremendous. What is wrong?
*A:* Every Android is different. Some will stop supplying current once an external power source (power bank) is detected, some won't. Mod to disable battery draining is as the following: You find the short USB C male cable from the Y-splitter which connects to your phone, and you cut a small thin line with a sharp knife or blade then you split it open and with same knife or blade tear open carefully the silver shielding that's underneath. Then you are going to see a RED cable. That's the one you cut. Then just carefully put things back together as good as possible and use electrical tape to seal up.
(Answer provided by Allances305)
pic:













*Q:* I am an *iPhone/iPad iOS* user and I wish to use my device with E1DA DAC. How does this go about?
*A:* Yes E1DA DACs are compatible with iOS. You need a "Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter" for it to work with E1DA DACs.
[ Link to Apple Store Adapter ]





User @backtofuture has found another way to use Y-Splitter with iPhone, by using "Lightning to USB Camera Adapter".
An additional USB A (male)-to-USB C (female) adapter is needed. Then, attach Y-spliiter as how the Android users are doing.
In his case, he used a USB A (male)-to-USB B (male) dongle to attach Y-spliiter to PDV2. Basically a printer cable without the wire section. You can use any printer cable for the same purpose, it will just be longer.
(Oh boy, if you check out the adapters for the headphone side, that is a wild party of adapters happening there! I am getting giddy looking at it....)
Photo of the setup is as below, credits to @backtofuture:




*Q: *The original iPhone camera adapter didn't work for my PDV2/9038S, help!
*A:* Some users reported original adapter worked, some reported it did not, and needed a third party adapter. Try this:
[ Link to Amazon Henkur camera adapter ]


*Q:* I wish to use PDV2 / 9038S with my *PC/Mac*.
*A: *
PDV2: This is the best case scenario to use PDV2. Just a printer cable and the DAC will run like a champ!
9038S: USB C to USB C cable (for newer PC/laptop with USB C ports) _or_ USB A to USB C cable (for conventional PC/laptop) is needed.
Both 9038S and PDV2 need no additional drivers.


*Q:* My PDV2/9038S is connected to MacOS and i lose the ability to adjust volume from the OS. Help!
*A:* For PDV2, you can adjust volume through companion app HPToy from your mobile.
For 9038S, OS volume control fix is available through this link here:
https://appuals.com/cannot-adjust-volume-on-a-mac-os-x-with-external-devices/
(web URL link provided by @Ikety)
_*WARNING: APPLY THIS "FIX" AT YOU OWN RISK!!!*_

User @Ikety also shared a possible workaround to gain 9038S volume control in Macs using Soundflower, tweak at your own risk:
[ Link to Soundflower ]

Additional answer from user @Charlie Norwood:

Been running this set up for years, there is no risk. You can use system settings/audio midi setup to adjust the output level - but the best way to use soundflower is with something like hosting au: http://ju-x.com/hostingau.html

This way you can fine tune the output, as well as use all the audio plugins (gEW/pEQ) and any other plugins you may have downloaded. This is really the best way to EQ sound on a Mac, especially if you stream music from spotify/tidal/qobuz etc and aren't using a music player with good built-in EQ.


*Q:* Can I use Android USB Audio Player Pro, UAPP + Tidal MQA in bit perfect mode?
*A: 
For 9038S:*
Unfortunately you lose volume control. You can use UAPP, just not in bit perfect mode.
*For PDV2:*
Yes! Here I made a short tutorial for those who wish to enjoy true 24/96 with Tidal in UAPP:

To enable MQA in UAPP: You need to make an in-app purchase to enable bit perfect MQA. If not, your Tidal MQA files will be played in 16/44.1.

After getting the in-app purchase done, here are what you should do: (Stop music playback)
1. Menu → Settings → USB audio tweak → tick ✓Use USB DAC ✓ Buffer size 600 milliseconds & Bus Speed ✓ High Speed (USB 2.0).
2. Go back to Settings →USB audio →Bit Perfect mode ✓On → Limit Sample Rate ✓No limit.
3. Once you done this, start playing a MQA song and it will show a blue dot right beside MQA logo, and USB DAC output info should show 96kHz. Files being played may have higher bit rate but 24/96 is the limit of UAPP unless you have a specialized phone for example LG V30 etc as reported by others. I can't verify that, I use OnePlus 5 and Huawei M5 tablet.
(Pic attached to prove point number 3.)





*(About HPToy app)*

*Q:* So, What is HPToy app? I don't get it still. Does it mean I can stream audio to PDV2 via BT?
*A:* No. HPToy is the BT wireless control for PDV2. It works through Bluetooth Low Energy protocol hence it is not possible to stream audio wirelessly to PDV2. The app allows control plenty of DSP functions in an intuitive manner like Crossovers adjustment, parametric EQ, Bass and Treble, Compressor, Loudness, presets sharing and more.

Regardless your PDV2 is wired to PC/Mac/Android/iOS as audio source, HPToy app will control your PDV2 through Bluetooth, from your mobile.

NOTE: HPToy app is NOT compatible with 9038S.


*Q:* After installing HPToy app, it asks for location permission and storage permission. Why?
*A:*
Location permission has to be given in order for the Bluetooth LE to work (API 26). E1DA does not want to know your location, don't worry.
Storage permission is needed for saving downloaded/adjusted preset onto local storage.
Both permissions have to be given in order to work. *GPS has to be ON *during HPToy app operation to ensure normal app behavior.


*Q:* I have trouble connecting PDV2 Bluetooth to my phone. Help!
*A:*
1. *DO NOT* connect from phone's Bluetooth settings.
2. Connect PDV2 to source and ensure normal playback operation (non Bluetooth, USB wired connection).
3. Ensure PDV2 is as close as possible to phone (less than 1ft).
4. Open HPToy app and wait. Bluetooth mac address of PDV2 will appear on the top of the app usually within 5 seconds (example 77:f3:4k:22). Click its Bluetooth address to connect phone to PDV2.
5. If it doesn't appear after maybe 20 seconds, kill the HPToy app from task tray and restart the app. This should normally solve the BT undetected issue.
6. Ensure close proximity between phone and PDV2 when you are adjusting settings/pEQ. This will minimize chances of losing connection. Close proximity is not needed after saving your adjustment as a preset. Last saved preset will be present in PDV2 and BT connection is not required for playback using the latest saved preset.
7. Smart home IOT appliances may disrupt BT connection between PDV2 and smart phone. Please minimize 2.4G noise to ensure stable BT connection.
*Note*: If the guide above does not connect HPToy with PDV2 (especially some Android), and MAC address of PDV2 is not showing in the first page of HPToy app, go to phone's Bluetooth settings and connect to PDV2. If password is required type "0000000000" (full zeros). Then follow step 2 onwards. *GPS has to be turned on.*


*Q:* Changing presets in HPToy/PDV2 raises volume to 100% every time! Help!
*A:* As long as you do one of these you won't be blasted to death by audio shockwave - that's the death penalty sentenced by PDV2 god for your blunder mistake:

1. Pause your music before changing preset  →  change preset →  lower volume →  play music.

2. Choose and set active your favorite preset  →  customize it to your liking including the volume you prefer  →  save that customized preset, the given preset name will be the time and date of you saving this particular preset  →  long tap and change the preset name to any name you like  →  the next time you load that custom preset, the volume preset will be loaded as well. No more ear bombs.


*Q:* Someone has posted a preset online, how do I load it to my HPToy in Android?
*A: *HPToy is made to make preset sharing easy. Some presets can be found on the official website:
https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/pdv2 ( Presets are at the end of the web page)

Method 1:
1. Copy the URL of the posted preset .tpr file.
2. in HPToy app, go to Option → Preset manager → Import preset Direct link → paste URL of said preset → click Import.

Method 2:
To import presets if Import Preset Direct Link does not work in HPToy:
 1. Download a third party Android file manager. I use Amaze File Manager.
 2. Download .tpr preset from Official website PDV2 page to your local storage, usually will end up in your Download folder. (Not your Google Drive).
 3. Open Android file manager to access your download folder. Go to the .tpr and tap Open with → Open as → text → Open with HPToy.
 4. Preset loaded.


*Q*: In HPToy app, the top horizontal line sometimes blinks to red color...what does it mean?
*A:* "red line" is the clipping indication. Please don't be afraid of that clipping "LED" indicator, many if not all records will clip even without EQ, because of "normalizing". Every track normalizes up to 0dbfs at peaks usually, i.e. it is not "High distortions" indicator at all and it is "Full scale" indicator. But high distortions are also "full scale" signal, and if you see red-line almost always On(and no compressor-limiter cell in the DSP chain) the distortions are really high.The clipping indication is useful for limiter adjustment. It is the combination of the compressor's parameters which helps to reduce volume quick and softly(in fact inaudible!) to avoid clipping distortions. Very popular DSP algorithm for pro-audio and studio-pros, one of a necessary component of the mastering.





(Thanks to @nesty and @E1DA for this Q&A)


----------



## Tysun (Nov 19, 2019)

Impressions:

*PowerDac V2*

"Powerdacv2 really give the synergy to my devices and with the HPTOY app i able to eq tweak around to making it so much fun." - @muths66 [ Link ]

" the TinHiFI P1 sound changed from ok to super intense, fully with juicy treble and a dry bass like a tremor!!" - @Krassi .  [ Link ]

"The PDV2+P1 is a god-tier setup." - @Charlie Norwood  [ Link ]

"The Powerdac v2, makes my earbuds sing. It transforms it from a baby to a grown man. " - @nesty [ Link ]

"The main “problem” is that you can buy the PowerDAC V2 at 50€, and at this price is one of the best bang for the bucks that I have ever seen. Nice job!" - @Draknodd [ Link ]

"At 1200mW, of course it has all the power you can want. But more importantly, the tonality is one of the best I've heard." - JP, [ Link ]

"both the PDV2 and the 9038s are genuine "game changers" for portable audio. I have not touched any of my daps since I got both the 9038 and PDV2." - @Isloo [ Link ]

*9038S*

"The combination of the 9038S and the 1840 sounds practically perfect to me. This combination allows me to hear deeply into my recordings. By the way, using Neutron with USB access on my 1840, my volume is at about an 8 out of 100. The power this thing has is crazy!" - @backdrifter [ LINK ]

"9038S is glued in my Audiosense T800 as my daily daily driver. " - @Fabiosantos25 [ Link ]

"The 9038S is the most transparent DAC I've ever heard" - @Charlie Norwood [ Link ]

"This dac sounds incredibly clean. Compared to the ibasso DC01, the 9030s has a very clinical and analytical sound. It's very powerful too, able to drive the original hifiman he400." - @rodel808 [ Link ]

"Mine is like a dream come true - soundwise this is pretty close to endgame." - @archdawg [ Link ]

"9038s is too darn powerful for my iems, I almost muted music app, the sound still louder than the level I'm used to."  - @Frederick Wang [ Link ] (9038S Gen1)

Comparison between Fiio Q5 AM3D THX vs 9038S -  [Link]

Comparison between Hiby R5 VS 9038S - @rendyG [ Link ]


----------



## muths66

I have been using powerdacv2 for quite a while now. It has been powering my verum one and other hp, iem with no issue at all.
Now my other portable device is been in the drawer all time. 
Powerdacv2 really give the synergy to my devices and with the HPTOY app i able to eq tweak around to making it so much fun. 
Great job from creator Ivan and Artem.
Really looking forward for your future devices.


----------



## baskingshark

Anybody know when the 9038D is gonna release?


----------



## Tysun

baskingshark said:


> Anybody know when the 9038D is gonna release?


Near future, but no release date announced. I will post it here with an edit to first post once date is known.


----------



## Krassi (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi there!

..And finally a thread about those awesome DACs!


I got my PowerDAC v2 (Pdv2) 3 Days ago and i am in Hifi heaven now!





The reason i became interested in this was a discussion here in the Tin P1 Thread and someone mentioned it that "the P1 needs power and with the Pdv2 you got Endgame"

 ... well ooook....yeah endgame (was sceptical)...and  found this 60 Eurobucks thing on Aliexpress and when buying those P1s i wanted to give it a try .

Also was in some crazy state of mind and ordered me a pure Silver 8 Core Cable with 2,5 balanced Input and MMCX Outputs for this.

My recent setup is the JDS Atom and Khadas tone board as the DAC. i was blown away on this setup with my also new used Sundara Headphones that arrived the same day as the P1s.. a real good day for me 

So Sundaras sound amazing on the Atom and i love them..

Below is my Atom/Khadas Stack and next to it the Pdv2






The P1 needed still Burnin and they sounded meeeehhh on my Hiby R3... not really great in one word.

... So i got the Pdv2, also watched the video from zeos before (i bought something before a zeos review this time ) )

I had no problem running this on my PC and wooooww! if you give the P1s Power then they start to shine (They are actually masochistic Headphones and the more you hit them the happier they get..)

."And then the acid kicked in" ( a phrase from my all time favorite movie fear and loathing in Las Vegas.)
... well it was not the Acid but the EQ in the HPPowertoys that i activated kicked in when i set it to the "P1 True Harman" Preset..

....What!?!??!! the sound changed from ok to super intense, fully with juicy treble and a dry bass like a tremor!!
At that moment i could really understand all this talking about the combination of this DAC and the P1 planars.

Planar drivers seem to love power and with one click my P1s changed form 155 Euro to 1-2k Headphones in terms of sound for me.

Best sound i ever heard from headphones (ok ok i only have dt880 and old akg studio240 Headphones before)

i compared them with my sundaras that are plugged in the Atom Amp ... and they sound week and flat compared to the P1s with EQ preset... The bass was much weeker! 
Anybody saying "meeehh the P1 dondt have great bass" have not powered it enough and EQ waterboarded those headphones.. seriously they can make so much bass that it kicks your teeth out of your jar if you turn it up...

Soo i listened to this p1/pdv2 Combo now for 3 days nonstop for many hours and i am still amazed and lbegin to listen to jazz and more classic stuff than before


I got my "endgame in a pocket" Setup in my Nintendo switch case togeter with usb and balanced cable in my office now. (well that in the background  is an endgame 1981 Panasonic RX5250L with ambiencesound and tapedeck still running! My former Office Radio)







Only one important thing ... it gets pretty warm! perfect hand warming for the winter! Ok fo the pure mobile purpuse will the 9038s v2 be my thing that i also ordered.

I am still waiting inpatient for MMCX to 3,5 Adapters from china so that i can plug my sundaras in the pdv2!!

Making a harman curve preset is also super easy now with the new hptoy feature that i can load a picture of a reference curve in the background and then try to mach the curve with the EQ.
ohhh the EQ!! this is so amazing to move, lower/gain and flatten and pinch the curves with my fingers on the touchdisplay.


So i cant be more happy now with my portable hifi endgame setup!
seeya daniel!


----------



## baskingshark

Krassi said:


> Hi there!
> 
> ..And finally a thread about those awesome DACs!
> 
> ...



Hi friend I have the khadas tone board DAC too. How does PowerDAC v2 (Pdv2) compare with it?


----------



## Krassi

Hi @baskingshark !

-in terms of sound:
well i cant compare them any more because at the moment i turn on this Harman curve EQ preset on the Pdv2 the sound is much better and you dondt wont to turn it off again!
both are very clean dacs, the pdv2 can sound like a tube amp if you want and less sterile than the Saberdac that is used in the Khadas.

Whats important for me is that the pvd2 is like a camelion. i can change the color of the sound with this bluetooth app from my cellphone when i sit on my sofa.. "ohh i want more bass here".. "lets make it like a tube amp". "ohh lets use the compressor here"....

-one big difference is that the pdv2 has a lot of output power! i heard that you can give it a bit more when you hang the atom amp to this, but there is actually no need. 
it can power nearly anything and has enough power to excell planar drivers.
so i just need one small device and not a stack of DAC and Amp!

-Biggest difference in connection is 2,5 balanced on the pdv2 and normal unbalanced on the khadas.. So you cant plug in your usual 3,5mm cable or it will blow something up.

Since i am only having it for 3 days i am just in my honemoon period with this, but really the EQ is a gamechanger in terms of sound.. this can do 100% more and not just 3-5% that you can get with a cable or somethign else.
really night and day what my P1 sound with the preset. you turn a mr jekyll into a mr hyde with this 

It is important to mentioned:
the 9038s and 9038d have the sabre dac on board and DONT have the hptoy EQ App!! .. but they are thumbsize and can be powered with many strong cellphones or daps without a powerbank..

Seeya Daniel


----------



## Fabiosantos25

I've read about #9038s gen 1 in ASR and ordered one directly from Ivan two days later. Since I received it's glued in my Audiosense T800 as my daily daily driver. And what a transformative experience is to have this much clean power available on the go. Usually I've gotten this kind of performance only from a full size desktop setup not from a pocket combo but now I'm addicted.

I've shown this combo to some friends who loves music but think it's (better, I am) crazy to go above any cheap earbud or wireless setup directly from cellphone because cost and cable related hassle and one of them asked me to sell it on the spot!

Ivan keep repeating about be careful with high sensitivity iem, not the case of T800 or P1 of course, because it's too powerful and any misstep could send a full blast soundwave directly to timpanus, but it's impossible to resist use #9038s with any suitable iem I can find.

I'm so hyped that I'll order a Tin P1 soon because of Ivan's magic.  And the only one thing I'll keep pestering him to add is HW volume control  (planed for #9038x) and maybe a deeper usbc female conector to improve mechanical/electrical fit while it's dangling outside my pocket (solved with a small elastic band in mine)


----------



## Tysun

Fabiosantos25 said:


> I've read about #9038s gen 1 in ASR and ordered one directly from Ivan two days later. Since I received it's glued in my Audiosense T800 as my daily daily driver. And what a transformative experience is to have this much clean power available on the go. Usually I've gotten this kind of performance only from a full size desktop setup not from a pocket combo but now I'm addicted.
> 
> I've shown this combo to some friends who loves music but think it's (better, I am) crazy to go above any cheap earbud or wireless setup directly from cellphone because cost and cable related hassle and one of them asked me to sell it on the spot!
> 
> ...



Is PDV2 / 9038S safe for T800? Any chances of damaging the BA drivers at 100% volume?


----------



## Fabiosantos25

Tysun said:


> Is PDV2 / 9038S safe for T800? Any chances of damaging the BA drivers at 100% volume?


Twice I´ve forgotten UAPP in bit-perfect mode and for an instant I was blessed with #9038s full power. It wasn´t a pleasant experience at all, the music was really distorted, but the iem wasn´t damaged (with high DR music, don´t know what could happen with a pop song at 0dBFs). Today I always check the attenuation before start listen to keep it safe at -40 db. Usually I go -40 to -15 db at maximum with a few really quiet tracks or extremely high DR files.


----------



## Krassi (Sep 26, 2019)

on my windows 10 i have 
-the pdv2 running on -11db,
-the dopamine audio player on 100% volume 
-and i adjust the overall volume with my windows global volume..

 40% is loud and my standard volume ,
 60% really loud and 
 80% super loud or needed when the music itself is not so loud.

never had trouble that i blew my p1 away , but i am carefull every time.. this dac can really output a lot


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Thank you @Tysun for getting this thread started right!  

I have the PDV2 and 9038S. I will be ordering the 9038D when available. And also the speaker powerdac HiFiToy when Ivan gets around to finishing it. The PDV2+P1 is a god-tier setup. The 9038S is the most transparent DAC I've ever heard - it has plenty of power on its own, but the 2.5 balanced out pairs perfectly with the XCAN's 2.5 balanced input - giving you about 2x the power while keeping your entire chain balanced the whole time.

These are industry-changing products. 

  Do  Not   Sleep   On   E1DA


----------



## Draknodd

Just got the PDV2, I'll write my review in the next days, can't wait!


----------



## NotKunvinced

Charlie Norwood said:


> Thank you @Tysun for getting this thread started right!
> 
> I have the PDV2 and 9038S. I will be ordering the 9038D when available. And also the speaker powerdac HiFiToy when Ivan gets around to finishing it. The PDV2+P1 is a god-tier setup. The 9038S is the most transparent DAC I've ever heard - it has plenty of power on its own, but the 2.5 balanced out pairs perfectly with the XCAN's 2.5 balanced input - giving you about 2x the power while keeping your entire chain balanced the whole time.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with everything, except I don't have the xcan so can't comment there.


----------



## nesty

The Powerdac v2, makes my earbuds sing. It transforms it from a baby to a grown man.


----------



## Krassi

got my sundaras hooked on them and some techhouse stuff had tremor bass and still so striking juicy agile treble.. on 58% volume ) and only generic vinyl sound preset..


----------



## Isloo

Charlie Norwood said:


> Thank you @Tysun for getting this thread started right!
> 
> I have the PDV2 and 9038S. I will be ordering the 9038D when available. And also the speaker powerdac HiFiToy when Ivan gets around to finishing it. The PDV2+P1 is a god-tier setup. The 9038S is the most transparent DAC I've ever heard - it has plenty of power on its own, but the 2.5 balanced out pairs perfectly with the XCAN's 2.5 balanced input - giving you about 2x the power while keeping your entire chain balanced the whole time.
> 
> ...



They both sound like great products, which makes deciding between difficult. Do you think it is worth getting both PDV2 and 9038s? Or do you find you actually tend to use one more than the other? Thanks.


----------



## Infoseeker

I just might get one of these to be dedicated for my laptops.


----------



## Alboxing

I am really interested in E1DA's dacs, as soon as 9038D is out imma buy it together with the powerdac.

Can somebody with the 9038S tell me if it has the typical ESS sound signature? And by "ESS sound" I mean thin, cold and overly analytic.

That's the only thing that worries me, I remember reading E1DA himself saying the 9038S type of sound is not his personal favourite, he said it was "too clean".
Some people have said that Sabre 9038 can sound full and musical when well implemented (some people described the KTB as full and "analog" sounding) but others still complained it is cold and thin...so many contraddicting infos out there.


----------



## Lohb

May A\B both myself to decide....looking like best bang to buck gear in a few years on this site.

These are like that 'labs company' who built out Sabre proto dongles ....without 5x the price and 2-year wait and no delivery for so many in past.
Just wish he had put OPA1622 in 9038S right from start..such a stellar combo with 9038 Gen DAC chips....noise suppression in those chips to boot.


----------



## Alboxing

Lohb said:


> May A\B both myself to decide....looking like best bang to buck gear in a few years on this site.
> 
> These are like that 'labs company' who built out Sabre proto dongles ....without 5x the price and 2-year wait and no delivery for so many in past.
> Just wish he had put OPA1622 in 9038S right from start..such a stellar combo with 9038 Gen DAC chips....noise suppression in those chips to boot.



yeah, I think he should try setting the 9038 in NOS mode if possible.

Thinking about it I don't even remember Ivan saying what reconstruction filter he set.


----------



## Lohb

Alboxing said:


> yeah, I think he should try setting the 9038 in NOS mode if possible.
> 
> Thinking about it I don't even remember Ivan saying what reconstruction filter he set.


Right would that be a new setting or you mean that 'tube tone harmonic' setting being position 1 of the filters ?


----------



## Alboxing

Lohb said:


> Right would that be a new setting or you mean that 'tube tone harmonic' setting being position 1 of the filters ?



I mean setting the chip in non-oversampling mode and filter-bypass as the default setting for all the "modes". As far as I heard the khadas is set more or less that way.

I am no audio engineer, but as far as I know the startup modes ( normal, performance, tube 2nd harmonic dominant mode, etc.) he achieved setting a register inside the dac chip called "thd compensation" which apparently can manipulate thd parameters.


----------



## Tysun

@Alboxing 
PDV2 is reported to have more 'warmth' and 'full' without integrated pEQ, with integrated pEQ it can be anything you want, like a chameleon. 
9038S is reported to have more 'neutral' and 'clean' without 'sabre shrill'. You lose the ability to have integrated pEQ function in order to get absolute portability. 
At that price why not get both? If you don't like one, you can easily resell at a cheaper price because the curiosity for these DACs in head Fi community is very high right now.


----------



## bobbooo (Sep 29, 2019)

Tysun said:


> @Alboxing
> PDV2 is reported to have more 'warmth' and 'full' without integrated pEQ, with integrated pEQ it can be anything you want, like a chameleon.
> 9038S is reported to have more 'neutral' and 'clean' without 'sabre shrill'. You lose the ability to have integrated pEQ function in order to get absolute portability.
> At that price why not get both? If you don't like one, you can easily resell at a cheaper price because the curiosity for these DACs in head Fi community is very high right now.



What specific specs / measurements of the PDv2 cause it to have a more 'warm' and 'full' sound? Higher distortion? (THD or intermodulation?)


----------



## Alboxing

Tysun said:


> @Alboxing
> PDV2 is reported to have more 'warmth' and 'full' without integrated pEQ, with integrated pEQ it can be anything you want, like a chameleon.
> 9038S is reported to have more 'neutral' and 'clean' without 'sabre shrill'. You lose the ability to have integrated pEQ function in order to get absolute portability.
> At that price why not get both? If you don't like one, you can easily resell at a cheaper price because the curiosity for these DACs in head Fi community is very high right now.



yeah that's exactly right, the prices are so good that it is a no brainer to get both which I will.

What separates E1DA's devices from the competition is that much power in such small format, I didn't even know it was possible to be honest.

I also like that Ivan is targeting that niche (which I belong to) that do NOT use phones as their main source and do NOT want/need a battery do deal with!

I use my dacs with my desktop/laptop computer, so I need a good sounding, reasonably powered, reliable and compact dac amp combo.

I have seen some people have been putting some pressure on Ivan to put batteries inside his devices, but some of us do NOT want a battery inside.

I see devices with batteries as "devices with an expiration dates", little bit like a yogurt device, because more often than not when the battery starts having issues (and all of them eventually do) then the device does not even power up anymore and the thing is turned into an expensive paperweight. Unless you send it to be serviced by its creator but that is very costly in itself.


----------



## Tysun (Sep 29, 2019)

bobbooo said:


> What specific specs / measurements of the PDv2 cause it to have a more 'warm' and 'full' sound? Treble roll-off? Higher distortion? (THD or intermodulation?)


I'm not well versed in these technical terms just reporting what generally users (including myself) have reported. You can check first post or official website  [ Link ] if you are knowledgable enough to compare the specs between these two to understand the reason how the differences came about.

PDV2 uses Texas Instruments TAS5558 chipset while 9038S uses ESS 9038Q2M chipset. Probably one of the many factors causing the SQ differences too.

But with companion pEQ app HPToy you can tweak PDV2 to any SQ of your liking. You can't do the same for 9038S. There are no integrated pEQ app for 9038S, only 4 different modes (Normal/Performance/Tube/IEM).


----------



## Alboxing

bobbooo said:


> What specific specs / measurements of the PDv2 cause it to have a more 'warm' and 'full' sound? Higher distortion? (THD or intermodulation?)



Yeah , I'd say it is about the specific distortion profile of the device.

Using the reviews Amirm does @audioscience as an example, if you take a look at the main dashboard screenshot you will see that the most basic test is done by sending the dac a 1khz tone at 0dbfs.
That is obviously the main tone and in a "perfect" dac there should be no "children" secondary tones beyond that emerging from the noise floor. 

Obviously there are normally other "byproduct" tones. If they are "2n harmonic" so a 2k tone if a 1k tone is sent, that is said to be perceived as a pleasant richer sound by the ear.

On the other hand a 3rd harmonic one, is said for example to sound out of place and odd to the human ear.

So by comparing the ratios of the tones you get the distortion profile of that dac or amp


----------



## music4mhell

Can i use the output of the PDV2 dac to a balanced Amp.. like from 2.5 balanced to 2 XLR balanced for input of balanced dac ?


----------



## Tysun (Sep 30, 2019)

music4mhell said:


> Can i use the output of the PDV2 dac to a balanced Amp.. like from 2.5 balanced to 2 XLR balanced for input of balanced dac ?


Not straightforward. need to ground the GND pin on those dual XLR. Reserved for seasoned DIY-er who knows what they are doing. If you need to ask how to do it - better don't. (neither do I, so I have no plan to do so). Some users have reported having their DAC fried by doing so.
Please read post #2 FAQ. [LINK]


----------



## music4mhell

ok let me wait for unbalanced version then


----------



## Alboxing

music4mhell said:


> ok let me wait for unbalanced version then



yeah it's better to wait a bit, should be released in a matter of days or weeks at most. Apparently power output will be equal to the balanced one, which I think is really impressive


----------



## Lohb (Sep 30, 2019)

PDV2 same way to switch output modes...interrupt startup phase ?
...looks like it has no sensitive IEM mode like new 9038 V2...


----------



## Tysun

Lohb said:


> PDV2 same way to switch output modes...interrupt startup phase ?
> ...looks like it has no sensitive IEM mode like new 9038 V2...


PDV2 no output mode selections. You select the infinite adjustment through companion BT mobile app HPToy. Also, no IEM mode, volume slider is used instead, from -81db to 0db slider.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone got MOJO to compare to PDV2 etc ?


----------



## Lohb

Alboxing said:


> I am really interested in E1DA's dacs, as soon as 9038D is out imma buy it together with the powerdac.
> 
> Can somebody with the 9038S tell me if it has the typical ESS sound signature? And by "ESS sound" I mean thin, cold and overly analytic.
> 
> ...


The new 9038 DACs are a step up from previous generations of Sabre, but I'd personally only have richer/euphonic gear in front of them...not a cold monitor style....kind of yinyang principle I use for mid-fi and below gear.


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

Awaiting the launch of the 9038D, I just bought a 3.5mm cable for the Kxxs.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Isloo said:


> They both sound like great products, which makes deciding between difficult. Do you think it is worth getting both PDV2 and 9038s? Or do you find you actually tend to use one more than the other? Thanks.



The PDV2 I consider the E1DA flagship, even at the lower price, so if you are only going to get one, that's what I would recommend. I also currently use it more than the 9038S - though that might be because I'm mostly listening with to the TinHiFi P1 right now and the 9038S doesn't quite have enough juice for them IMO. 

But the 9038s is great because it's so portable (though still needs a powerbank when connected to most phones) and it's super clean and has a good amount of power. I think it can also depend on your set up and how you EQ things. If you EQ on your computer or phone and already have that set up to your liking, then the 9038S might be the best option. If you don't EQ much on your source, then 9038S might be too clean - not to mention you need to use software volume on your source to adjust volume with 9038S - which can cause issues with phones/apps that only use hardware/global volume, and can be dangerous if you're using really sensitive IEMs. 

So I think if you are looking for overall versatility and the most power, the PDV2 is the way to go. 

If you're looking for a super transparent DAC that can power many headphones on its own but also provides a really clean balanced signal for a pair-able amp, then 9038S is great. If you want the DAC but not balanced output, wait for the 9038D.


----------



## Alboxing (Oct 1, 2019)

Lohb said:


> The new 9038 DACs are a step up from previous generations of Sabre, but I'd personally only have richer/euphonic gear in front of them...not a cold monitor style....kind of yinyang principle I use for mid-fi and below gear.



yeah that is SO true.... in this hobby, components matching is EVERYTHING.

just days ago I had a "aha moment" while using my Sabaj da3 dac ( dual sabre 9018 ). I had put it aside for a while because I considered it too bright/analytical for my taste, and recently I had been using a sennheiser HD559 (which is kinda boomy, low mids are thick and lacks high mids/treble).

So I tried this combo and I was like "man this dac sounds hella good", seemed to give this hd559 all the clarity and top end that it normally lacks on most other sources but without making it harsh or sibilant.
So I was kinda re-evaluating the ESS dacs in a positive light.

But now I tried my da3 with other headphones that are objectively much more neutral and man I was immediately reminded of why I had put it aside!

It was immediately apparent the "classic" ESS presentation : cold and thin and not realistic at all to me.

However I do know that the sound of a device is way more complex that just the dac chip used, hence why I am willing to buy the 9038 made by E1DA.


----------



## Alboxing (Oct 1, 2019)

Charlie Norwood said:


> The PDV2 I consider the E1DA flagship, even at the lower price, so if you are only going to get one, that's what I would recommend. I also currently use it more than the 9038S - though that might be because I'm mostly listening with to the TinHiFi P1 right now and the 9038S doesn't quite have enough juice for them IMO.
> 
> But the 9038s is great because it's so portable (though still needs a powerbank when connected to most phones) and it's super clean and has a good amount of power. I think it can also depend on your set up and how you EQ things. If you EQ on your computer or phone and already have that set up to your liking, then the 9038S might be the best option. If you don't EQ much on your source, then 9038S might be too clean - not to mention you need to use software volume on your source to adjust volume with 9038S - which can cause issues with phones/apps that only use hardware/global volume, and can be dangerous if you're using really sensitive IEMs.
> 
> ...



May I ask you a question?

I just noticed in your sig that you have an iDSD micro BL, which is said to sound very "analog", how does the powerdac sound compared to it?


----------



## Isloo

Charlie Norwood said:


> The PDV2 I consider the E1DA flagship, even at the lower price, so if you are only going to get one, that's what I would recommend. I also currently use it more than the 9038S - though that might be because I'm mostly listening with to the TinHiFi P1 right now and the 9038S doesn't quite have enough juice for them IMO.
> 
> But the 9038s is great because it's so portable (though still needs a powerbank when connected to most phones) and it's super clean and has a good amount of power. I think it can also depend on your set up and how you EQ things. If you EQ on your computer or phone and already have that set up to your liking, then the 9038S might be the best option. If you don't EQ much on your source, then 9038S might be too clean - not to mention you need to use software volume on your source to adjust volume with 9038S - which can cause issues with phones/apps that only use hardware/global volume, and can be dangerous if you're using really sensitive IEMs.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the feedback. I was thinking of getting both, but from what you say, I now think I will order PDV2 first and see wait for an iteration of the 9038 that has a volume control. Also, i’m not really looking for the most transparent source. It was the better portability of the 9038 that was appealing. Thanks again.


----------



## Lohb

Think I'll get PDV2 asap...one for cans, one for IEMs.
Both a steal.


----------



## bobbooo (Oct 1, 2019)

Charlie Norwood said:


> The PDV2 I consider the E1DA flagship, even at the lower price, so if you are only going to get one, that's what I would recommend. I also currently use it more than the 9038S - though that might be because I'm mostly listening with to the TinHiFi P1 right now and the 9038S doesn't quite have enough juice for them IMO.
> 
> But the 9038s is great because it's so portable (though still needs a powerbank when connected to most phones) and it's super clean and has a good amount of power. I think it can also depend on your set up and how you EQ things. If you EQ on your computer or phone and already have that set up to your liking, then the 9038S might be the best option. If you don't EQ much on your source, then 9038S might be too clean - not to mention you need to use software volume on your source to adjust volume with 9038S - which can cause issues with phones/apps that only use hardware/global volume, and can be dangerous if you're using really sensitive IEMs.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say the PDv2 is the flagship, as it has higher distortion and lower signal to noise ratio than the 9038S.

See the PDv2 measurements here: https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/pdv2

And the 9038S here: https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038s

I don't know how any DAC/amp can be considered _too_ clean. If you want to hear the music as the artist and audio engineers intended when they mastered it, you want a DAC and amp that are completely audibly transparent, and the 9038S is that. The PDv2 is not, as it has audible distortion. The hardware parametric EQ is a great feature to have though, but if you want that without comprimising on distortion levels and so degrading the music, I would think miniDSP's IL-DSP would be a better option (it also has a 10-band EQ to the PDv2's 7-band), see here: https://www.minidsp.com/products/plate-amplifiers/il-dsp-headphone-amp


----------



## Charlie Norwood

bobbooo said:


> I wouldn't say the PDv2 is the flagship, as it has higher distortion and lower signal to noise ratio than the 9038S.
> 
> See the PDv2 measurements here: https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/pdv2
> 
> ...



I've seen all the measurements. I still consider the PDV2 the flagship device as I think it's the most robust example of what E1DA is doing.

I look at it like a retail/clothing brand. Most have their 'flagship' stores in NYC someplace, they are big and show off everything the brand is trying to do. However, most brands also have a smaller boutique store in NYC where they only sell their best or most expensive products, or that caters to a shopper with a very specific need. i.e. Nordstrom vs. Nordstrom Men's Store

You want the full E1DA experience? That's the PDV2. Want an impeccably designed DAC? That's the 9038S. 

There isn't a direct comparison between the PDV2 and the 9038S as to which is better *overall* - you just have to decide what's most important to you and what you're looking for.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

bobbooo said:


> I don't know how any DAC/amp can be considered _too_ clean



"Clean" might not be the best choice of words... but mostly just trying to manage expectations. Some people hear a very transparent sound with even somewhat flat headphones and they'll trash the DAC as 'boring' or 'too analytical'. - For most of us, this is where EQ comes in, but some people don't believe in eq.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Alboxing said:


> May I ask you a question?
> 
> I just noticed in your sig that you have an iDSD micro BL, which is said to sound very "analog", how does the powerdac sound compared to it?



TBH I haven't spent too much time comparing the two yet as I've been dealing with moving apartments the last month. The BL absolutely slays the PDV2 in the power department, so I think it's a little unfair to compare them directly, but because of that the BL does have a somewhat fuller sound (I don't really have a good benchmark for an analog vs. digital sound signature beyond vinyl vs streaming, and vinyl always had that 'fuller' feel to it.  Maybe some people call that 'warmth'?) 

If you're looking at both of them, get both. The PDV2 is a damn steal at ~$60 - like don't even think about it just order it. 

They are both 'transportable' where walking around or commuting with them isn't really an option, but the PDV2 is obviously much easier to pack with you. I used to bring the BL with me on trips/vacations. But now it's just the PDV2 and the BL is great for around the house, good on a desk, but also small enough to move with me to the couch etc.


----------



## Alboxing

Charlie Norwood said:


> TBH I haven't spent too much time comparing the two yet as I've been dealing with moving apartments the last month. The BL absolutely slays the PDV2 in the power department, so I think it's a little unfair to compare them directly, but because of that the BL does have a somewhat fuller sound (I don't really have a good benchmark for an analog vs. digital sound signature beyond vinyl vs streaming, and vinyl always had that 'fuller' feel to it.  Maybe some people call that 'warmth'?)
> 
> If you're looking at both of them, get both. The PDV2 is a damn steal at ~$60 - like don't even think about it just order it.
> 
> They are both 'transportable' where walking around or commuting with them isn't really an option, but the PDV2 is obviously much easier to pack with you. I used to bring the BL with me on trips/vacations. But now it's just the PDV2 and the BL is great for around the house, good on a desk, but also small enough to move with me to the couch etc.



thanks, yeah I know the Micro's specs and measurements, just was really wondering about this powerdac and what type of sound signature to expect from it since it uses PWM for the conversion unlike 99% of the others D/A devices on the market.
I mean most of us know what type of sound to expect from a multibit R2R vs a DeltaSigma dac, but I personally don't know much about the PWM principle with its "zero feedback" amplification.


----------



## NotKunvinced

bobbooo said:


> I wouldn't say the PDv2 is the flagship, as it has higher distortion and lower signal to noise ratio than the 9038S.
> 
> See the PDv2 measurements here: https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/pdv2
> 
> ...




Wow, some of that stuff on the minidsp site is tempting.


----------



## bobbooo

NotKunvinced said:


> Wow, some of that stuff on the minidsp site is tempting.



Yeah I'm definitely thinking about getting the IL-DSP...I'm just not sure if at max 30mW output it will be powerful enough to drive my Hifiman HE4XX once EQed to the Harman target (which would require about a -10dB preamp setting to avoid clipping), as these headphones are 49 ohms with a low efficiency of just 88 dB/mW.


----------



## Krassi (Oct 1, 2019)

My sundaras are in heaven on the pdv2 @bobbooo !!
I tweeked the hell out of a vinyl compressor preset yesterday and then tried to fix EQ stuff to harman with a background graph image of jaakkopasanen auto eq stuff..

Really guys .. please dont forget one thing "PDv2 is the flagship, as it has higher distortion and lower signal to noise ratio than the 9038S"
who gives a F. about theoretical laboratory number values .. if you have "a chamelion that can sound the way you want it.. for not much cash".. really i had plugged in the 9038s today.. my hiby r3 doesnt sound like cr ap anymore but it lacks this warmth that i can customize!.. whats the benefit of a perfect sound if the other sound sounds better..? none  but this other thing is the size of my thumb and makes my cr ap player into a good sounding one!!.. and the other thing it just a litle box thats connected between the cable thats coming out of my pc and goes into my headphones on my sofa.. and i can load presets that change the sound of the headphones completely if i like with my cellphone and can scratch my arse with the othjer free hand...

thaaaats what i call amazing.. and if the other thing has 0,0234 quadroparsek voxels more gumbos.. and still sounds flat like a chalkboard.. then i choose the customizable thing that sounds like i like it (and if not i can change the preset)

.. ok i like those things..  my hifiman sundaras and TinHifi P1 sound like 1-4k Hardware with this.
And i can take it in my small endgame bag to my office.

seeya daniel!


----------



## Alboxing

Krassi said:


> My sundaras are in heaven on the pdv2 @bobbooo !!
> I tweeked the hell out of a vinyl compressor preset yesterday and then tried to fix EQ stuff to harman with a background graph image of jaakkopasanen auto eq stuff..
> 
> Really guys .. please dont forget one thing "PDv2 is the flagship, as it has higher distortion and lower signal to noise ratio than the 9038S"
> ...



and how does the powerdac sound with default settings?


----------



## Krassi (Oct 1, 2019)

it sounds great! but i like it greta (thunberg.. not i hate this spoiled brat)
but really its great and then i make it to my taste!

Customizable with a clear great start is awesome to me. and really i dondt care what it sounds from stock.. i turn it into my prefered sound that fits my music 

seeya daniel


----------



## bobbooo (Oct 1, 2019)

Krassi said:


> it sounds great! but i like it greta (thunberg.. not i hate this spoiled brat)
> but really its great and then i make it to my taste!
> 
> Customizable with a clear great start is awesome to me. and really i dondt care what it sounds from stock.. i turn it into my prefered sound that fits my music
> ...



Please refrain from off-topic insults directed against children...This is not the place for that. In fact, there is no place for that in any civilized discussion (society even) at all, especially from a grown adult.


----------



## Krassi (Oct 1, 2019)

OK..sorry if this annoys you but in germany mass media annoys you to much with this pour child.
I am still sitting here for 7 hours in a row with greater sound.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bobbooo said:


> I wouldn't say the PDv2 is the flagship, as it has higher distortion and lower signal to noise ratio than the 9038S.
> 
> See the PDv2 measurements here: https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/pdv2
> 
> ...



Even if the PDv2 has worse numbers than #9038S, doesn't make it audibly worse. The sound signatures are different, and functionality wise, PDv2 tops any mobile equipment in its price category, any way above.


----------



## bobbooo (Oct 2, 2019)

Hal Rockwell said:


> Even if the PDv2 has worse numbers than #9038S, doesn't make it audibly worse. The sound signatures are different, and functionality wise, PDv2 tops any mobile equipment in its price category, any way above.



The difference in 'sound signature' is directly caused by the higher disortion. They are not just inaudible, insignificant numbers. The PDv2 is great value for a cheap DAC with hardware DSP, but for me, transparency is the most important thing in a DAC, so I will either go for the 9038S/D or, more likely miniDSP's IL-DSP, which as I said, has (audibly) much lower distortion, higher signal to noise ratio, a 10-band parametric EQ to the PDv2's 7 bands, DSD support, is much smaller and lighter, can be powered by any mobile device without a power bank, has hardware controls for volume and media playback, and a mic, lower output impedance, is 32-bit to PDv2's 24-bit, and has a flatter frequency response. Yes it's $99, but that's only $20 more than the 9038S, so I think hardware DSP and all those extra features and performance are worth it.


----------



## Draknodd (Oct 2, 2019)

I recevied the PDV2 and I'm currently testing it with my ricabled 1more Quad Driver. In the future I'm going to update my impression one I'll receive a balanced cable for my Hifiman He-560 and after that post a full review.

*PROS:*
- So damn powerful! awesome for full sized hp too, perfect for planars
- Solid build and nice looking
- Having an app with so many functions is a big plus. But come on! 2019 and android Q, just bring material design to this app too!
- *7-band parametric EQ *(In bold because this feature is so awesome)

*CONS:*
- It gets hot, sometimes uncomfortably hot.
- Don't expect to have a black background with iems. I'm using 32ohm 99db/mW IEM and there is a little background noise
- Third armonic distorsion is there and it is audible. Although very small and subtle highs can sound cold and harsh.

Overall, considering the price (60$) just go and buy it, don't even hesitate.
As for the IL-DSP, 30mW is less than the output of a smartphone, good for ultra high-sensitivity IEMs or for a lullaby before going to bed, but nothing more.

BTW, I'm trying to using EQ with biquads coeffs, but to calculate them I need to know the FS at what the dsp is working, can someone help me?


----------



## Lohb (Oct 2, 2019)

Anyone else had powering on issues with 9038S off micro-USB OTG to USB-C on the soft start V2 version ?
I can power my one up off the y-split and a battery ( cannot hook DAC in phone though waiting on that cable - USB-A male to male OTG micro-USB), so the DAC is not DOA for problem diagnostics....other 2 DACs work off my ASUS Zenfone...weird.
Maybe the OTG host is the USB-C end, or its not an OTG cable at all...BUMMER !
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32921822025.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.491e4c4d5QqsVI


----------



## bobbooo (Oct 2, 2019)

Draknodd said:


> I recevied the PDV2 and I'm currently testing it with my ricabled 1more Quad Driver. In the future I'm going to update my impression one I'll receive a balanced cable for my Hifiman He-560 and after that post a full review.
> 
> *PROS:*
> - So damn powerful! awesome for full sized hp too, perfect for planars
> ...



Great, balanced review. Yeah the PDv2 is quite a bit more powerful than the IL-DSP, but probably still not enough to drive my HE4XX at a volume of -13.5dB to avoid clipping once the bass is EQed up to the Harman target level, so I'd need an additional amp anyway with those headphones for home listening, regardless of which DAC I choose. The IL-DSP is plenty powerful enough for mobile use with my IEMs though, so I'll likely go with that due to its lack of audible distortion and so transparency, as any good DAC should be.


----------



## Krassi

Yep great short review! i cant really judge distortions for now since my headphones and anything is so new that i have no experience in comparison. Also had lots of bad mp3 stuff before.

E1DA mentioned a red line that will be shown in the EQ app that shows clipping when it occurs. We thought it was a bug.. but it was a feature 
This slight noise do i get with some strongly emphasized eq tunings and some music.. but usually not.
i havent also tried out the compressor yet..

Really this guy is on a good way and sucks in all the input from the customers to make better new versions.
the most thrilling thing for me is the price.


----------



## Tysun (Oct 2, 2019)

bobbooo said:


> Great review. Yeah the PDv2 is quite a bit more powerful than the IL-DSP, but probably still not enough to drive my HE4XX at a volume of -13.5dB to avoid clipping once the bass is EQed up to the Harman target level, so I'd need an additional amp anyway with those headphones for home listening, regardless of which DAC I choose. The IL-DSP is plenty powerful enough for mobile use with my IEMs though, so I'll likely go with that due to its lack of audible distortion and so transparency, as any good DAC should be.


 
Bob why you keep mentioning PDV2 has not enough power to drive HE4XX? You repeated your complaint multiple times on multiple sites and channels.

Ivan, the creator, designed PDv2 FOR HE400i. He tested PDv2 with his own HE400i. He created Harman preset FOR HE400i. Multiple users with HE400i and Sundaras were completely happy with PDV2 + Ivan's preset, no clipping issues has been reported.

And HE4XX= HE400i.

You need to relax bruh. PDV2 matches HE400i well. Maybe you can get Emotiva A100 for all your powaaaaaaah needs.


----------



## Krassi

Yep! It got so much power to make you deaf.
60% in windows 10 is super loud for me on the sundaras. Anything more starts to hurt and only on silent tracks


----------



## bobbooo

Tysun said:


> Bob why you keep mentioning PDV2 has not enough power to drive HE4XX? You repeated your complaint multiple times on multiple sites and channels.
> 
> Ivan, the creator, designed PDv2 FOR HE400i. He tested PDv2 with his own HE400i. He created Harman preset FOR HE400i. Multiple users with HE400i and Sundaras were completely happy with PDV2 + Ivan's preset, no clipping issues has been reported.
> 
> ...



I've explained this before. The HE4XX is _not_ the same as the HE400i. As measured by Innerfidelity, the former has an impedance of 49 ohms with an efficiency of just 88.2 dB/mW, whereas the latter is 45 ohms with a higher efficiency of 92.3 dB/mW, so is easier to drive and needs less power to reach the same SPL. The PDv2 may be powerful enough to drive the HE4XX at full volume (0dB in the HPToy app), but it won't be at -13.5dB, which is the max volume I would need to use to avoid clipping when EQing the HE4XX's bass up to the true Harman target level. Ivan himself has confirmed this.


----------



## Tysun (Oct 2, 2019)

There is always Emotiva A100 for you Bob.


bobbooo said:


> I've explained this before. The HE4XX is _not_ the same as the HE400i. As measured by Innerfidelity, the former has an impedance of 49 ohms with an efficiency of just 88.2 dB/mW, whereas the latter is 45 ohms with a higher efficiency of 92.3 dB/mW, so is easier to drive and needs less power to reach the same SPL. The PDv2 may be powerful enough to drive the HE4XX at full volume (0dB in the HPToy app), but it won't be at -13.5dB, which is the max volume I would need to use to avoid clipping when EQing the HE4XX's bass up to the true Harman target level. Ivan himself has confirmed this.


----------



## bobbooo

Tysun said:


> There is always Emotiva A100 for you Bob.



I was actually considering getting a speaker amp as well, so that could do both jobs. Unfortunately I need a sub out for my 2.1 system, which the A100 doesn't have. Do you know of any other similar speaker amps with a good headphone stage and sub outputs? (Or maybe an extra speaker output would work as my subwoofer has high-level inputs as well.)


----------



## Tysun

bobbooo said:


> I was actually considering getting a speaker amp as well, so that could do both jobs. Unfortunately I need a sub out for my 2.1 system, which the A100 doesn't have. Do you know of any other similar speaker amps with a good headphone stage and sub outputs? (Or maybe an extra speaker output would work as my subwoofer has high-level inputs as well.)



Unfortunately I live in an apartment and speakers can't be a thing. So I have zero knowledge in speakers. I guess maybe you can have better answers in other more appropriate thread. Best of luck!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

bobbooo said:


> The difference in 'sound signature' is directly caused by the higher disortion. They are not just inaudible, insignificant numbers. The PDv2 is great value for a cheap DAC with hardware DSP, but for me, transparency is the most important thing in a DAC, so I will either go for the 9038S/D or, more likely miniDSP's IL-DSP, which as I said, has (audibly) much lower distortion, higher signal to noise ratio, a 10-band parametric EQ to the PDv2's 7 bands, DSD support, is much smaller and lighter, can be powered by any mobile device without a power bank, has hardware controls for volume and media playback, and a mic, lower output impedance, is 32-bit to PDv2's 24-bit, and has a flatter frequency response. Yes it's $99, but that's only $20 more than the 9038S, so I think hardware DSP and all those extra features and performance are worth it.



Well, dude, it's your money. I'm not trying to tell you what to do with it. I'm just saying that not all that's measurable - is audible.


----------



## Lohb (Oct 3, 2019)

I think my micro-USB to USB-C OTG cable only has host function at the USB-C end....so my phone is micro-USB host out...does anyone know where to get a small (OTG Host) micro-USB to USB-C cable out to E1DA 9038S ?
On aliX not clear on many listings if its OTG both ends, or which end.


----------



## Infoseeker

I wonder if these would viable off a phone with a big battery like an asus ROG phone 2 and it's 6000 mah battery.

But 1 percent a minute of a huge tablet battery. Damn. Was that with screen on?


----------



## Krassi (Oct 3, 2019)

I can power my 9038s with my Hiby R3 that doesnt sound crap any more.

i was searching for a 10cm cable and found one.. would make this combo with an 90degree adapter and tape it on the back of the case.

that cable should be like a nice hand slope too. and its one device.. well battery will last 3-4 hours with this but thats ok. and i still have access to volume and skip buttons in my pocket.

because main goal is that i can run it blind in my pocket with the hardware buttons with as less cables as possible


----------



## Tysun

Infoseeker said:


> I wonder if these would viable off a phone with a big battery like an asus ROG phone 2 and it's 6000 mah battery.
> 
> But 1 percent a minute of a huge tablet battery. Damn. Was that with screen on?


Yes. Consider using external power source (phone charger/power bank) + Y splitter to preserve battery.


----------



## Lohb (Oct 4, 2019)

Teradak X1/X2 a cleaner supply solution if hooking into mains power via Y-split...5-volt LPS function.
https://www.teradak.com/products/46.html

For those with micro-USB phones, I finally just picked an adapter on Amazon...
Act Micro USB Male OTG to USB Female B Adapter USB




vs another all-in-1 OTG micro to USB-C cable....as it's not clear with these cables which end the OTG host-out end is.....
Just can't endure 10 days wait for another aliX cable that does not work.

Also on the lookout for a slimline powerbank about 10,000 mAh if anyone knows anything better quality  than the :-
TNTOR 10000mAh 8.8 mm Slim Power Bank


----------



## Tysun

@Lohb this is because the situation having micro B as host and USB C as slave is rare and getting outdated. The only usage I can think of is older phone + newer DACs. Most applications requires USB C as host, and USB C doesn't required OTG standards hence you have such trouble finding a suitable cable. What you have done is appropriate. Just need to ensure firm connection between the female-male junction. Loose connection will interupt playback. If that's the case, you will need some tape to secure the connection.


----------



## Draknodd

full review published https://audiodigitale.eu/?p=182


----------



## snip3r77

I hope there is a unbalanced version that doesn't drain much cause most of us are using IEMs with 10x db sensitivity and a lower price point.


----------



## Lohb (Oct 6, 2019)

Liking what I hear so far off darker planar headphones from *E1DA9038S  *with M1060C....(on MODE 1)

Anyone having a volume cut-out first couple of seconds of any first track bitperfect on Audirvana + ?
You hear the track for a split second, cuts off for a second, then everything fine after that...next track plays with no gap etc whether it moves to next track or you jump to next track..never had that with many many DACs off Audirvana+


Is it resolution or dynamics (or both) that are reduced when you decrease software volume drastically ? Even at this volume vs 80% with another 9038 DAC, not much noticeable reduction in either, as its almost volume matched to 80% volume on other DAC/amp. Highest I can go is about -20dB before it gets too 'bitey'.

On balanced vs my other breadboard single-end 9038 DAC, I'd say they are very similar sounding even with OPA1622 in other one......more time needed A|B'ing after this initial impression with 1060C...

I personally feel the presentation would be too hard for neutral gear for my ears...(but some neutrality ultradetail seekers loving it with Tin P1)

UPDATE : On IEM MODE 4 with Sony XBA-N1 (32-ohm) ..much better dialability now with below settings tweak....E1 DA really bring these IEMs alive....they now sound closer to XBA-N3....bringing out low and high-end and more microdetail (which is how N1 lack compared to N3)...E1 DA is a stellar combo unit with darker/richer gear upstream IMO.





Think I'll give PD2 a miss now with the talk of sibilance in the recent review.


Anyway, looking forward to other buyer impressions. Great price/performance ratio in this audiofools' game of personal audio hunting.


----------



## Tysun

Lohb said:


> Anyone having a volume cut-out first couple of seconds of any first track bitperfect on Audirvana +


Yes. Regardless what software used. Ivan has confirmed this. Small issue, just wait for 2 more secs.


----------



## Tysun (Oct 5, 2019)

If iPhone original camera adapter doesn't work, try this third party adapter, worked for user @ Young Dad.

https://www.amazon.com/HENKUR-Adapt...=B07HK6HNR1&psc=1&refRID=MBHZ54STM9ANMBTAR526


----------



## Tysun

*Q:* I plugged in a pair of cans with 2.5mm BAL but no audio/only right channel is heard, help!
*A:* There are different standards of 2.5mm TRRS out there. R-R+L+L- TRRS is the most popular Fiio/A&K standard, and this is the standard which E1DA employed. generally 2.5mm cables sold in China (Ali/taobao) will be cabled in that standard. 2.5mm is a relatively new concept that is why there is no global standardization. 4.4mm Pentagon is an even newer concept but Sony actually cared to have a protocol before opening their standard up, while 2.5mm is all over the place.

If unsure, ask your seller before making cable purchase.


----------



## Tysun

Draknodd said:


> full review published https://audiodigitale.eu/?p=182



Lovely written, bruh.
❤️


----------



## Lohb

9038S vs 9038X real world audible or compatibility benefits vs spec. sheet benefits..... ?
Am not on the discord chat channel, so no idea what is being mentioned there...


----------



## Tysun (Oct 5, 2019)

Lohb said:


> 9038S vs 9038X real world audible or compatibility benefits vs spec. sheet benefits..... ?
> Am not on the discord chat channel, so no idea what is being mentioned there...


Sorry no idea, no real world report out since 9038X is not released. You need to PM @E1DA himself for clarification.

Or wait for spec sheet release for comparison (spec sheet yet to be published).


----------



## nesty

Tysun said:


> Yes. Regardless what software used. Ivan has confirmed this. Small issue, just wait for 2 more secs.


@Tysun , which one are you referring is it powerdac v2 with issue?


----------



## Tysun

nesty said:


> @Tysun , which one are you referring is it powerdac v2 with issue?


9038S with no audio for the first 2~3 secs after connecting.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone got Chord Mojo to compare to E1 DA ?


----------



## Infoseeker

Lohb said:


> Anyone got Chord Mojo to compare to E1 DA ?



If you take amirm separate specifications for both dacs. The Chord MOJO gives 400mw while the E1DA is claimed to reach more than that.


----------



## Lohb

Infoseeker said:


> If you take amirm separate specifications for both dacs. The Chord MOJO gives 400mw while the E1DA is claimed to reach more than that.


Thanks !
Subjective SQ impressions pluses/minuses was what I actually meant. They seem close pairs, ignoring price.


----------



## Bui Hai Anh

I have the Ananda and the amp i-HA6, so which of the E1DA product can I use as DAC only? From what I have gathered, maybe the 9038D?


----------



## Tysun

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I have the Ananda and the amp i-HA6, so which of the E1DA product can I use as DAC only? From what I have gathered, maybe the 9038D?


Yes


----------



## Draknodd

Bui Hai Anh said:


> I have the Ananda and the amp i-HA6, so which of the E1DA product can I use as DAC only? From what I have gathered, maybe the 9038D?


None of these products have a line out. Buy a desktop dac instead


----------



## Tysun

Draknodd said:


> None of these products have a line out. Buy a desktop dac instead


9038D will have a 'line out' mode. Will be unbalanced though.


----------



## Tysun

*Q:* I have trouble connecting PDV2 bluetooth to my phone. Help!
*A: *
1. DO NOT connect from phone's bluetooth settings.
2. Connect PDV2 to source and ensure normal playback operation (non Bluetooth).
3. Ensure PDV2 is as close as possible to phone (less than 1ft).
4. Open HPToy app and wait. Bluetooth address of PDV2 will appear on the top of the app usually within 5 seconds. Click its Bluetooth address to connect phone to PDV2.
5. If it doesn't appear after maybe 20 seconds, kill the HPToy app from task tray and restart the app. This should normally solve the BT undetected issue.
6. Ensure close proximity between phone and PDV2 when you are adjusting settings/pEQ. This will minimize chances of losing connection. Close proximity is not needed after saving your adjustment as a preset. Last saved preset will be present in PDV2 and BT connection is not required for playback using the latest saved preset.


----------



## Krassi

7. if you loose connection often then maybe turn off your 27 smart home bluetooth lightbulbs that make electronic bluetooth warfare in your room ( i wondered why i loose connection and have tons of xiaomi smart stuff)


----------



## Tysun

LMAO @Krassi . Your situation is one in a million lol!


----------



## Tysun

Upcoming 9038D (3.5mm SE out) will have tapping volume control.


----------



## bobbooo

Tysun said:


> 9038D will have a 'line out' mode. Will be unbalanced though.



What's your source for this? And would this be a true line out i.e. completely bypassing the internal amp, so sending the internal DAC's signal directly to an external amp?


----------



## Libertad

Anyone tried the powerdacV2 with iems to see how it plays around with them? im asking for a friend.


----------



## Draknodd

Libertad said:


> Anyone tried the powerdacV2 with iems to see how it plays around with them? im asking for a friend.


Currently using with 1more quad driver and it's just awesome. Do you need some specific info? It might not be suitable for all iems


----------



## Libertad

just wanted to see if they played nice with sensitive iems is all. I appreciate it  seems like a win for sure


----------



## Tysun (Oct 8, 2019)

bobbooo said:


> What's your source for this? And would this be a true line out i.e. completely bypassing the internal amp, so sending the internal DAC's signal directly to an external amp?



9038D Home DAC mode doesn't bypass internal amp.


----------



## Tysun

*Q:* My PDV2/9038S is connected to MacOS and i lose the ability to adjust volume from the OS. Help!
*A:* For *PDV2*, you can adjust volume through companion app HPToy from your mobile.
For *9038S*, OS volume control fix is available through this link here:
https://appuals.com/cannot-adjust-volume-on-a-mac-os-x-with-external-devices/
(web URL link provided by Ikety - EMERY OUT YA DIG)


----------



## Tysun (Oct 9, 2019)

I guess I am ready to post a comparison between Fiio Q5 + AM3D THX AAA module vs E1DA 9038S. Stock module of Fiio Q5 AM3A is not being compared due to the hassles and difficulty (screwing-unscrewing) to switch between modules.
PDV2 is left out from this comparison because IMO the application for PDV2 is different from those of Q5 and 9038S. PDV2 is more suited for stationary desk use while Q5/9038S can be portable with mobile.

IEMs: 
Audiosense T800 8BA, TinHiFi P1 planar.
Mostly T800 is used for this comparison. Regardless Q5 or 9038S, P1's bass sound enamic and rolled off. Hence P1 stays with PDV2, where pEQ from HPToy app can bring it up to enjoyable level. T800 has Harman tuning and I find it not needing EQ, for me. Stock tips, stock filters are used, personal preference after trying multiple tips and filters.

Source:
Android Tidal HiFi/Masters & Spotify. Stock app is used. PC/Mac as Hi-res sources are left out due to the portable nature of Q5/9038S.
I also use UAPP bit perfect mode to stream true 24/96 Tidal MQA Masters but due to lack of volume control present on 9038S, full volume output will destroy my ears/T800. Hence I resort to stock app to regain volume control.

Song list, including but not limited to:
The Who - Behind Blue Eyes
Sabrina Claudia - Truth Is
Led Zepplin - Stairway To Heaven
Thibaut Garcia - La Catedral III Allergo Solumne
Tsai Ching - The Ferry
Faye Wong - Tian Kong (Sky)

Size: ✔ 9038S
There is no doubt about this. Without battery, the USB thumb drive sized 9038S wins hands down. Current generation of 9038S allows single cable operation without Y splitter hence it is great to be attached to a phone to replace the long gone headphone jack!

Features: ✔ Fiio Q5 THX
Zero doubt. Hands down, Q5 THX wins. By having larger size, Q5 has multiple inputs (USB/Coax/Opt/Line in/BT) and multiple output (3.5mm lineout/3.5mm SE HP out/4.4mm BAL out). Q5 also has hi/low gain and bass boost switch, while 9038S only gives you USB input and 2.5mm BAL output.

One caveat: Q5 tends to rob source device's battery by forcing back charging, unless special DAC USB cable with no power wire is used.
I tested 9038S battery drain from my phone when I was on a 50min flight, it took away around 10% charge from my OnePlus 5. then again please take my words with a grain of salt as my OnePlus 5 is 2 years old and its battery has definitely degraded, IMO.

Sound Quality:

DIsclaimer: These two are so close in SQ comparison it is scary. What I will be stating below are in comparison terms, by no means they represents the true meaning of the words I use. Again, they both are scary close.

Bass: ✔ 9038S
There is more 'boom' and more 'surrounding' feeling from 9038S's bass. While Q5 THX's bass feels 'faster' and more 'analytical', and 'a step backwards' compared to 9038S.

mids/vocals: ✔ Fiio Q5 THX
Both have really nicely presented mids and vocals. I can tell vocals are a small step forward in Q5 THX compared to 9038S. 'Clear' will be the word i use here. In comparison 9038S is a little 'veiled' but really, 'veiled' is NOT a term to describe 9038S.

Highs/treble: ✔ Fiio Q5 THX
I feel there is more 'air' presenting from Q5 THX for female sopranos and hi hats etc.

Others:
Resolution and instruments seperation are slightly better with Q5 THX IMO. Not like 9038S is all muddy, I just feel Q5 THX gets the very slightest edge. Soundstage wise ... it is difficult for me to tell. I think, IEMs don't really give much soundstage in comparison to full sized open headphones, the feeling is still quite 'in your head' regardless which DAC used. Q5 THX gives an 'airy' feeling to the stage while 9038S' stage sounds more 'surrounding' and more 'engaging' with its fuller bass.

Conclusion:

So which one do I choose?
If I know I will move, but will be stationary when I am listening to music, I will be choosing Fiio Q5 THX. Occasionally BT feature is really awesome to have when you want less cables dangling around! I just wish it has LDAC like Q5S.
If I know I will be on the move from places to places (eg trains, buses etc), with music playing from my pocket, I will be choosing 9038S. IMO, both are keeper.

I feel surprised and at the same time i feel scary how a $70+ DAC can be so close to a $500+ portable setup. Do I think I am getting a lot more for paying for the $500+ Fiio Q5 THX? Honestly.... not really....! I am 100% sure if this A/B comparison was done blinded, I would 100% fail to differentiate and identify them. That is how close they both are. Applause to E1DA for managing to produce such high quality device at such reasonable price!

I have spoken to another fellow enthusiast who also owns Q5 THX + 9038S but he pairs them with Fearless Roland. He claims 9038S is superior in driving his Roland (?!?!?!). so... The above impression/comparison you just read is completely subjective as no blinded test was conducted, and I can be totally influenced by prejudicial perceptions, please keep that in mind.


----------



## Krassi

Libertad said:


> Anyone tried the powerdacV2 with iems to see how it plays around with them? im asking for a friend.



Hi! i use the powerdac v2 with Tin Hifi P1 like many people woning this thing.
"P1 True Harman" Preset and it sounds like a fullsize headphone


----------



## Libertad

Tysun said:


> I have spoken to another fellow enthusiast who also owns Q5 THX + 9038S but he pairs them with Fearless Roland. He claims 9038S is superior in driving Roland. so... The above impression/comparison you just read is completely subjective as no blinded test was conducted, and I can be totally influenced by prejudicial perceptions, please keep that in mind.



The fact that it get close to your ears on sound quality to anything  something using THX tech is mind blowing for the price.


----------



## Fabiosantos25

Tysun said:


> I guess I am ready to post a comparison between Fiio Q5 + AM3D THX AAA module vs E1DA 9038S. Stock module of Fiio Q5 AM3A is not being compared due to the hassles and difficulty (screwing-unscrewing) to switch between modules.
> PDV2 is left out from this comparison because IMO the application for PDV2 is different from those of Q5 and 9038S. PDV2 is more suited for stationary desk use while Q5/9038S can be portable with mobile.
> 
> IEMs:
> ...



I've also noted a slight reduction in dinamics and resolution when using Audiosense T800 with #9038s gen 1 and uapp against my desktop setup (Sabaj D5 as dac and MD thx 789 as Amp). Keep wondering if it's not an effect of the steep software attenuation in uapp (-40 to - 20 db in my case) against hardware attenuation. Maybe #9038D would be better with the new hardware attenuation and this small difference would vanish. But it's already quite impressive that something as small #9038s can fight against an super transparent desktop setup.


----------



## Tysun

Fabiosantos25 said:


> I've also noted a slight reduction in dinamics and resolution when using Audiosense T800 with #9038s gen 1 and uapp against my desktop setup (Sabaj D5 as dac and MD thx 789 as Amp). Keep wondering if it's not an effect of the steep software attenuation in uapp (-40 to - 20 db in my case) against hardware attenuation. Maybe #9038D would be better with the new hardware attenuation and this small difference would vanish. But it's already quite impressive that something as small #9038s can fight against an super transparent desktop setup.


Wow... More and more absurd comparisons are flowing in... Price to performance ratio of E1DA DACs are over the roof...


----------



## Isloo (Oct 9, 2019)

Tysun said:


> I guess I am ready to post a comparison between Fiio Q5 + AM3D THX AAA module vs E1DA 9038S. Stock module of Fiio Q5 AM3A is not being compared due to the hassles and difficulty (screwing-unscrewing) to switch between modules.
> PDV2 is left out from this comparison because IMO the application for PDV2 is different from those of Q5 and 9038S. PDV2 is more suited for stationary desk use while Q5/9038S can be portable with mobile.
> 
> IEMs:
> ...



Great review. I have both the 9038s and PDV2 en route to me. I am really looking forward to hearing them both.

I really like Ivan's philosophy that informs his products and their pricing, i.e. excellent engineering at minimal cost and no money wasted on marketing. It is such an honest approach. I have no doubt I will happily buy further iterations of his dacs, even though I will not need them.


----------



## G_T_J

Isloo said:


> Great review. I have both the 9038s and PDV2 en route to me. I am really looking forward to hearing them both.
> 
> I really like Ivan's philosophy that informs his products and their pricing, i.e. excellent engineering at minimal cost and no money wasted on marketing. It is such an honest approach. I have no doubt I will happily buy further iterations of his dacs, even though I will not need them.



My thoughts exactly. I'd rather pay for innovation, passion vision and talent than for marketing and all this supply chain BS.


----------



## Tysun

Please don't do this 2.5mm BAL to 3.5mm SE adapter stunt....


----------



## Tysun (Oct 10, 2019)

By Head Fier @ClieOS  :

You SHOULD NOT plug a single-ended headphone to a balanced source using an adapter. The adapter in this case will short-circuit the balanced output in the source. It might seem to work in the short run, but you are on borrowed time as you are slowly damaging the balanced circuit on your source and can lead to a burn out of the circuit


----------



## Tysun (Oct 10, 2019)

E1DA announced 9038D 3.5mm SE model will be released this month, October 2019. No specific date given.


@baskingshark


----------



## Tysun (Oct 11, 2019)

Contender 1 has arrived: Meizu HiFi DAC Pro.
Waiting to be challenged by Contender 2: E1DA 9038D!





Wait, why does it look different from the official photo? did I buy the wrong model....?!?!
Official photo:





OK I think I have bought the non-pro version. Did not know there were 2 models available and I thought they were on sale at 29.90..... pffff. My bad.
BUMMER.

meizu non Pro: CS43131, no OPA spec stated, just "16-600Ω self adaptive impedance range"
Meizu Pro: Same DAC, same SNR/DNR/THD+N. Only difference is OPA spec stated "OPA1622". probably thats the only difference for charging $20 more.


----------



## Tysun

E1DA just announced bad news: 9038D may not get OCT 2019 release.


----------



## baskingshark

Tysun said:


> E1DA just announced bad news: 9038D may not get OCT 2019 release.



Well that's ok, I rather they delay and release a polished product than rush stuff and released a bad one.


----------



## snip3r77

Tysun said:


> E1DA announced 9038D 3.5mm SE model will be released this month, October 2019. No specific date given.
> @baskingshark


Will there be a Low battery consumption version be made? I don’t mind lesser power as Long can drive a 1xx dB iem


----------



## tsoltan (Oct 11, 2019)

Is it possible to use any of e1da with bt receiver? I want to stream LDAC  from mobile phone(mostly from tidal) to some bt receiver and then to e1da device?

Maybe phone -> LDAC -> FIO BTR3 -> Type-C cable -> E1DA 9038S ->  2.5 headphones?


----------



## tiamor988

tsoltan said:


> Is it possible to use any of e1da with bt receiver? I want to stream LDAC  from mobile phone(mostly from tidal) to some bt receiver and then to e1da device?
> 
> Maybe phone -> LDAC -> FIO BTR3 -> Type-C cable -> E1DA 9038S ->  2.5 headphones?


BTR3 doesn't have USB output through it's Type-C. I don't think there's any LDAC capable bluetooth receiver with USB out.


----------



## tsoltan

tiamor988 said:


> BTR3 doesn't have USB output through it's Type-C. I don't think there's any LDAC capable bluetooth receiver with USB out.


Maybe shanling mo m1 or hidizs ap80 can do that...


----------



## tiamor988

tsoltan said:


> Maybe shanling mo m1 or hidizs ap80 can do that...


Just do some research, yeah the Shanling M0 could work. It have BT to USB output.


----------



## Tysun

tsoltan said:


> Is it possible to use any of e1da with bt receiver? I want to stream LDAC  from mobile phone(mostly from tidal) to some bt receiver and then to e1da device?
> 
> Maybe phone -> LDAC -> FIO BTR3 -> Type-C cable -> E1DA 9038S ->  2.5 headphones?


You are better off with ES100. It has a capable BAL out with LDAC.


----------



## Tysun

snip3r77 said:


> Will there be a Low battery consumption version be made? I don’t mind lesser power as Long can drive a 1xx dB iem


9038S and (upcoming)9038D has moderate batt consumption (90mA idle) which is actually less than other dongle DACs. Operating current depends on your volume/HP impedance but a good 4~5 hrs at least from smartphone should be no problem.


----------



## tsoltan

Tysun said:


> You are better off with ES100. It has a capable BAL out with LDAC.


but ES9038Q2M is a way better then AK4375a


----------



## Tysun (Oct 11, 2019)

tsoltan said:


> but ES9038Q2M is a way better then AK4375a


Don't judge a DAC by only its model number. ES100 has gotten much praise.

Or Fiio Q5S. I really don't know any BT receiver with USB out. Doesn't make sense for the manufacturer to produce one.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Tysun said:


> Contender 1 has arrived: Meizu HiFi DAC Pro.
> Waiting to be challenged by Contender 2: E1DA 9038D!
> 
> 
> ...



From the official Chinese MEIZU store:
NON PRO VERSION
PRO VERSION

Those products are very confusing. I wish that someone would compare the both of them. Their specs are the same, so I don't know what the addition of the OPA1622 brings to the table.

Something doesn't add up.

CS43131
OPA1622

According to the MEIZU, the specs given on both of the products is of the regular version, since the PRO version must have much bigger output power due to the use of the OPA1622, unless it's used as a buffer for some reason.


----------



## Tysun

Hal Rockwell said:


> From the official Chinese MEIZU store:
> NON PRO VERSION
> PRO VERSION
> 
> ...


Exactly. My bad, I only thought there were one version before I received mine and realised I was a noon, did not check out more info about it before ordering. Yes something is fishy. Why even with OPA1622 the specs are exactly the same? Weird.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Tysun said:


> Exactly. My bad, I only thought there were one version before I received mine and realised I was a noon, did not check out more info about it before ordering. Yes something is fishy. Why even with OPA1622 the specs are exactly the same? Weird.



The PRO version is supposed to be a China only product since it's only posted on the Chinese MEIZU website.


----------



## peter123

The Shanling M1 does USB output when used as a BT receiver, I'm pretty sure the M0 does as well.


----------



## Krassi (Oct 11, 2019)

FYI

Hiby R3 is not crap a muddy fogcanon anymore and i can plug this combo on the back of any small or big DAP that spounds like crap 

really you can have your 9038s alien facehugger on the back of any dap )

seeya Daniel.. ill stick the 9038s with velcro tape on the back so that i can remove it whenever i like..


----------



## Krassi

Test it tomorrow in an IKEA shopping frenzy and this will keep me alive !


----------



## rodel808

Krassi said:


> FYI
> 
> Hiby R3 is not **** a muddy fogcanon anymore and i can plug this combo on the back of any small or big DAP that spounds like ****
> 
> ...



I do the same but my cable is long. Can you give a link where you got that nice short cable?


----------



## Krassi

yep this one and the 90 degrees adapters are the same OEM thing you get wherever you look.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cygnett-Lightspeed-Usb-C-To-Usb-C-Geflochten-Kabel-Kurz-Schwarz-10cm/153520396126?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20170511121231&meid=ed10a2af883c4c4b8d52fd4b0d6a5f25&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=15&sd=143300891824&itm=153520396126&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:69b5acf2-ec7a-11e9-bcd5-74dbd1807992|parentrq:bd09fd0b16d0a9c9a877169fffe50406|iid:1

this plus 2x 90 degree adapters and your ready to go..


----------



## Krassi

oh by the way tried it and it works.. sundaras at 100% running on hiby r3 are loud enough!
sick


----------



## Tysun

Krassi said:


> oh by the way tried it and it works.. sundaras at 100% running on hiby r3 are loud enough!
> sick


Lovely =)


----------



## Tysun (Oct 15, 2019)

User @backtofuture has found another way to use Y-Splitter with iPhone, by using "Lightning to USB Camera Adapter".
An additional USB A male-to-USB C female adapter dongle is needed. Then, attach Y-spliiter as how the Android users are doing.
In his case, he used a USB A male-to-USB B male dongle to attach Y-spliiter to PDV2.
(Oh boy, if you check out the adapters for the headphone side, that is a wild party of adapters happening there! I am getting giddy looking at it....)
Photo of the setup is as below, credits to @backtofuture


----------



## tsoltan

Krassi said:


> FYI
> 
> Hiby R3 is not **** a muddy fogcanon anymore and i can plug this combo on the back of any small or big DAP that spounds like ****
> 
> ...





Krassi said:


> oh by the way tried it and it works.. sundaras at 100% running on hiby r3 are loud enough!
> sick




What about battery life? Can you post the original time vs with e1da?


----------



## Krassi (Oct 12, 2019)

hi @tsoltan
i have no clue.. but i guess 4 hours?+
i will try tomorrow and lets see how long it will last.

And i really dondt know and care what i would be without this.. without this it would sound crap again . no,no,noooo!
ill never plug the headphones directly into the R3 again..

ill try the tin p1 or this..


----------



## Krassi (Oct 13, 2019)

Well i tested it with nonstop running yesterday.
Started a timer on my phone, went shopping to ikea, and kept it running till it went out when eating ramen.

4hours 45 minutes 
and it get just a bit warm but nothing more.
Volume was 55%.. thats loud enough for ikea saturday warzone

i used tin hifi P1 for that test and it was great to enter the ikea warzone with claude debussy running


----------



## captblaze

Krassi said:


> Well i tested it with nonstop running yesterday.
> Started a timer on my phone, went shopping to ikea, and kept it running till it went out when eating ramen.
> 
> 4hours 45 minutes
> ...



Ikea on a Saturday isn't happening in my part of the world (too many weekend warriors), although it is comforting to know that my P1's can now leave home and provide the same sonic gold as they do at home


----------



## Krassi

Well i actually had all the stuff with "pick and collect" ordered online.. that took just 5 minutes. but i wanted to check some furniture live.. puhhh everything thats cheap and made of wood is garbage and i went with the p1 and lovely classical music with swat team speed through, had printed out all the stuff i wanted to see and was still completly dead afterwards .. best way to fck up your saturday..

But really 4:45!!! thats pretty much all i need for a saturday shopping trip. 
That small slope from the cable is super handy.. its like a ring that fits my small finger.. like from a revolver the ring around the trigger 
also helps me find the right side for the buttons in my pocket! thats what i hated about the player until now..

so thats what i would call the "real hiby R3 Pro" now.. sound is awesome


----------



## tsoltan (Oct 13, 2019)

Krassi said:


> Well i tested it with nonstop running yesterday.
> Started a timer on my phone, went shopping to ikea, and kept it running till it went out when eating ramen.
> 
> 4hours 45 minutes
> ...


Nice result for such small device. I belive that r3 has the biggest battery for small players 1600mah. Fiio m6(maybe it has Tidal offline support) has the same but r3 beats with the hiby os. Tempotec v1(the price is better then the price of items above) which is only transport device has 1200mah and also hiby os paired with e1da, could be killer thing if it could lasts 5hrs with is it...


----------



## Krassi (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes thats nearly 5 hours nonstop playing time.. i didnt turn the display on and off all the time and loud enough volume.
also whats something to look at are those usbc t like splitters that you can plug in the device do plug a powerbank also in it..so both works on the smallest scale possibly.. but for me thats enough now.
Also the p1 get enough juice to run good.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Tysun said:


> User @backtofuture has found another way to use Y-Splitter with iPhone, by using "Lightning to USB Camera Adapter".
> An additional USB A male-to-USB C adapter dongle is needed. Then, attach Y-spliiter as how the Android users are doing.
> In his case, he used a USB A male-to-USB B male dongle to attach Y-spliiter to PDV2.
> (Oh boy, if you check out the adapters for the headphone side, that is a wild party of adapters happening there! I am getting giddy looking at it....)
> Photo of the setup is as below, credits to @backtofuture



oh nice! I was thinking something this could work but don't have the USB A male-to-USB B male to test it, but going to pick one up now. the single camera adapter is also much better than any of the camera+power adapters for iPhone as far as size and secure connection go.


----------



## Angertobi

Have to say that this cable works with 9038s, but NO Volume control for the 9038s 2nd Gen and the IPHONE.  9038s called SPDIF in Control Center of the Iphone.   only Kaisertone(APP) help me, cause it have a special GAIN control. also i hear hiss with my sensitive 8ohm Empire Ears Zeus XIV.  Can not switch to the 4th IEM mode (no light). Landing everytime in the Normal Mode (constantly light)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3285...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_52


----------



## Tysun

tsoltan said:


> Is it possible to use any of e1da with bt receiver? I want to stream LDAC  from mobile phone(mostly from tidal) to some bt receiver and then to e1da device?
> 
> Maybe phone -> LDAC -> FIO BTR3 -> Type-C cable -> E1DA 9038S ->  2.5 headphones?



AliX customers feedback: Hidiz AP80 can be used as BT LDAC receiver with USB out.


----------



## Tysun

Charlie Norwood said:


> oh nice! I was thinking something this could work but don't have the USB A male-to-USB B male to test it, but going to pick one up now. the single camera adapter is also much better than any of the camera+power adapters for iPhone as far as size and secure connection go.


If I understood your statement correctly, you meant the connector at the Y splitter-to-PDV2 junction. Any generic printer cable can work, it will just be longer. You are probably already using one if you are having PDV2.


----------



## Tysun (Oct 15, 2019)

@Charlie Norwood  link to USB A(male)-to-USB B(male) adapter (basically a printer cable without the wire section):

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bslZCkIy


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Tysun said:


> @Charlie Norwood  link to USB A(male)-to-USB B(male) adapter (basically a printer cable without the wire section):
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bslZCkIy



Ah yeah I miss-typed. What I meant is that I don't have the usb-c female to usb-a male to connect the splitter that came with the 9038s to the iphone camera adapter - but one of those is arriving tomorrow.


----------



## TonySunshine

so I've been using the powerdac v2 for a few days. Anyone else having an issue where after it heats up the left channel drops out?
I noticed that the powerdac v2 works just fine, then about 5 minutes in the left channel drops out. If I gently push on the top of the powerdac, the channel comes back.
Some kind of thermal expansion problem?


----------



## Krassi

Never!

Its hot but it will work on the dark side of the sun.! Please report this to E1DA!
i am using this every night and it works like a deathstar


----------



## peter123 (Oct 16, 2019)

Fwiw my V2 stopped working after about a week or heavy usage so just because most is working properly doesn't (obviously) means that all does. This is true for all devices and all brands though so to state that there's no possibility to run into issues is pretty naive. For the record mine was a pre production unit so I'm not going to bitch anymore about it.


----------



## muths66

TonySunshine said:


> so I've been using the powerdac v2 for a few days. Anyone else having an issue where after it heats up the left channel drops out?
> I noticed that the powerdac v2 works just fine, then about 5 minutes in the left channel drops out. If I gently push on the top of the powerdac, the channel comes back.
> Some kind of thermal expansion problem?


i have no issue at all.


----------



## Tysun

TonySunshine said:


> so I've been using the powerdac v2 for a few days. Anyone else having an issue where after it heats up the left channel drops out?
> I noticed that the powerdac v2 works just fine, then about 5 minutes in the left channel drops out. If I gently push on the top of the powerdac, the channel comes back.
> Some kind of thermal expansion problem?


Your situation is abnormal please contact E1DA AliX store for warranty chat.


----------



## Tysun (Oct 16, 2019)

Reported 9038S issue:
You lose volume control in Android UAPP bit perfect mode when paired with 9038S. 
You can use UAPP just not in bit perfect mode.

No problem with PDV2 as PDV2 volume gain is controlled by HPToy app.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

TonySunshine said:


> so I've been using the powerdac v2 for a few days. Anyone else having an issue where after it heats up the left channel drops out?
> I noticed that the powerdac v2 works just fine, then about 5 minutes in the left channel drops out. If I gently push on the top of the powerdac, the channel comes back.
> Some kind of thermal expansion problem?



No I haven't heard of this happening to anyone else yet. It feels like it could be a manufacturing problem, but maybe could also be a cable/plug issue? Have you been able to try the pdv2 with more than one 2.5 balanced cable and had the same results? And does your cable have the 5mm shaft stopper as referenced on the site/photo below? I would also suggest joining the discord if you haven't as Ivan is pretty responsive in there.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Can confirm for other iOS users: USB-C OTG y splitter cable works with iphone camera adapter and powerbank. Currently streaming hi-res 24/48 from iphone. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## TonySunshine

Yeah I tried 2 different usb cables and 3 different 2.5mm TRS IEM cables.
I actually ordered another powerdac v2 for my office, and it arrived last night. I've been running it all day without issue, so I'm fairly certain the first one is defective. I ordered it form Linsoul and they're going to take care of it



Charlie Norwood said:


> No I haven't heard of this happening to anyone else yet. It feels like it could be a manufacturing problem, but maybe could also be a cable/plug issue? Have you been able to try the pdv2 with more than one 2.5 balanced cable and had the same results? And does your cable have the 5mm shaft stopper as referenced on the site/photo below? I would also suggest joining the discord if you haven't as Ivan is pretty responsive in there.


----------



## Tysun

TonySunshine said:


> Yeah I tried 2 different usb cables and 3 different 2.5mm TRS IEM cables.
> I actually ordered another powerdac v2 for my office, and it arrived last night. I've been running it all day without issue, so I'm fairly certain the first one is defective. I ordered it form Linsoul and they're going to take care of it


Great to know your issues are being sorted.


----------



## Tysun

Charlie Norwood said:


> Can confirm for other iOS users: USB-C OTG y splitter cable works with iphone camera adapter and powerbank. Currently streaming hi-res 24/48 from iphone. Sounds fantastic.


I think it is a neater, less bulky solution compared to "Lightning to USB 3 adapter", although I am in Camp Android myself. Enjoy!


----------



## Tysun

Fiio M5 also supposedly having USB audio out.
You will get a super versatile combo with Fiio M5 + 9038S:
LDAC BT, 3.5mm SE out, 2.5mm BAL out. All in a tiny pocketable form factor!


----------



## tsoltan

Tysun said:


> Fiio M5 also supposedly having USB audio out.
> You will get a super versatile combo with Fiio M5 + 9038S:
> LDAC BT, 3.5mm SE out, 2.5mm BAL out. All in a tiny pocketable form factor!


Too small battery.
fiio m5 - 550 mah
shannling m0 -  630mah
shannling m1 - 950mah - it was stated in some thread that it lasts with e1da for about 2hrs
hidisz ap 80 - 800mah
It was stated that it drains 88mA per hour.
With Hiby r3 - it lasts 4:45.
The same battery has fiio fiio m6(has tidal) - 1600mah. - so probably the time will be approximately the same.
Another option is Tempotec v1(transport not a player) with 1200mah.
So probably the 3 last items are the best choice. Becouse 2hrs or less is too less.


----------



## Isloo (Oct 17, 2019)

tsoltan said:


> Too small battery.
> fiio m5 - 550 mah
> shannling m0 -  630mah
> shannling m1 - 950mah - it was stated in some thread that it lasts with e1da for about 2hrs
> ...



I have tried to use the M0 with the 9038 with no luck. The M0 simply doesn't recognise the 9038 at all. So you must need an M1 sized battery or more.

As others have said, the 9038 is a great device. The quality of the sound and the power out of something so small is amazing. I was previously thinking about getting a new dap, but now I am seriously questioning what the point is? An old phone and the 9038 and you're set.


----------



## Tysun

tsoltan said:


> Too small battery.



Use Y splitter with a tiny power bank. Then you get a Frankenstein audio power house!



Isloo said:


> I have tried to use the M0 with the 9038 with no luck.



Try E1DA Y splitter OTG cable with power bank.


----------



## Isloo

Tysun said:


> Use Y splitter with a tiny power bank. Then you get a Frankenstein audio power house!
> 
> 
> 
> Try E1DA Y splitter OTG cable with power bank.



Good idea. I am expecting to receive my PDV2 in the next few days. I ordered that with the Y-splitter, so I'll give it a try.

That little power bank looks life it might be a good option.


----------



## Tysun

Isloo said:


> Good idea. I am expecting to receive my PDV2 in the next few days. I ordered that with the Y-splitter, so I'll give it a try.
> 
> That little power bank looks life it might be a good option.


I would like to see a picture of M0 + 9038S + power bank Frankenstein. That would be super interesting. Please share a photo with us if that works out for you.


----------



## Tysun

*Q:* After installing HPToy app, it asks for location permission and storage permission. Why?
*A:*
Location permission has to be given in order for the Bluetooth LE to work (API26). E1DA does not want to know your location, don't worry.
Storage permission is needed for saving downloaded/adjusted preset onto local storage.
Both permissions have to be given in order to work. 
*GPS has to be ON *during HPToy app operation to ensure normal app behavior.


----------



## oneula

hooked up the 9038s to the R3 this morning and nothing
R3 is set to audio out for USB
I used a USB A to USB C adaptor on the cable that came with the 9038s stick
Do I nee to connect a male USB A to USB C male  on th eother female cable instead to hook it to the R3?

Weird as the PDV2 worked fine off of the R3's USB C port


----------



## Krassi (Oct 17, 2019)

NonOnO
i got the r3 and you have to set usb mode to .."DOCK" to make it work.. struggled some time till i got it running.

ONLY c to c will work.. adapter crap from C to less should not work and makes actually no sense too...
YOu can await 4,5 hours of music with the 9038s running with usb plugged into it..

with this you got a hiby R3 Ultra and can laugh at anyone that gets this Hiby Pro crap
i use it with my sundaras to go  went shopping to aldi with claude debussy on my ears.. the most relaxing shopping music! And people around me dondt get offended because i would call them cultural savages if they say something to this great impressionistic classical music..


----------



## rodel808

This setup is amazing. Was skeptical about the ipurifier3 but it really made a difference to my ears. Especially of getting rid of emi noise.

Rpi4 (Volumio) > ipurifier3 > pdv2


----------



## oneula

Krassi said:


> NonOnO
> i got the r3 and you have to set usb mode to .."DOCK" to make it work.. struggled some time till i got it running.
> 
> ONLY c to c will work.. adapter crap from C to less should not work and makes actually no sense too...
> ...




Thanks
looks good
I have one of those small c2c cables coming soon

I was going to see If I could run it off of something like a z3, acmee MF01 or QNGEE X2


----------



## Krassi

nice! wish you look those things output omething USB usefull.
That small 9038s relly improves anything


----------



## archy121

Subbed.

Currently I use dedicated LG V30 as my music source - no phone use. I’m in the Apple camp for smartphone side of things. 

I’m wondering how much audio improvement I can expect to gain by adding on the 9038S and using the V30 as a transport. Also battery impact as ideally I don’t want to start adding many external wires and devices to the V30.

Maybe someone with a V30 has tried this combo and can share their experiences.


----------



## Tysun (Oct 18, 2019)

For giggles, X Ray images:

9038S


PDV2.Probably the mirror surface screwed up the view of the internals.


Fiio Q5


----------



## daid1

The PDv2 can be used as standalone dac to connect on an amp?


----------



## Tysun

@daid1 page 1, FAQ


----------



## Tysun

archy121 said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Currently I use dedicated LG V30 as my music source - no phone use. I’m in the Apple camp for smartphone side of things.
> 
> ...



Answer on behalf on a V30+9038S owner:

regarding the V30 question on Headfi, I'd say if the guy use V30 without turning the cellphone function,
1. SQ of music of course will be greatly enhanced by #9038.
2. It's near 3200mah battery capacity with be ample for several hours of music listening
when I paired my PDv2 with LG V20 (3200mah battery), I got at least three hours of listening time and that's which all other cellular and WiFi functions ON, taking calls and Whatsapp and what not.


----------



## archy121

Tysun said:


> Answer on behalf on a V30+9038S owner:
> 
> regarding the V30 question on Headfi, I'd say if the guy use V30 without turning the cellphone function,
> 1. SQ of music of course will be greatly enhanced by #9038.
> ...




So you have a V30 + 9038S setup already ?

Can you please go into a little more detail into areas such as soundstage, sub bass, detail etc  

I would like know which particular areas benefit the most. Thanks


----------



## daid1

Tysun said:


> @daid1 page 1, FAQ



what if my amp has also the balanced option as connection to the source


----------



## Charlie Norwood

rodel808 said:


> This setup is amazing. Was skeptical about the ipurifier3 but it really made a difference to my ears. Especially of getting rid of emi noise.
> 
> Rpi4 (Volumio) > ipurifier3 > pdv2



maaaaan I've been on the fence about the ipurifier for pdv2, but I guess that settles it and will need to order one now. I noticed a difference when I swapped out generic usb cable for an audioquest one, so shouldn't be surprised that the ifi magic works here as well.


----------



## Tysun

daid1 said:


> what if my amp has also the balanced option as connection to the source


Which amp has 2.5mm BAL in? Would love to know.



archy121 said:


> So you have a V30 + 9038S setup already ?
> 
> Can you please go into a little more detail into areas such as soundstage, sub bass, detail etc
> 
> I would like know which particular areas benefit the most. Thanks



No I don't. I forwarded your question to a v30+9038S owner and answered you on behalf of him. Can't get any more details, sorry. Generally 9038S is considered a step up from V30 quad DAC from the information Ive seen reported from a few users.


----------



## Tysun

User @Ikety shared a possible workaround to gain 9038S volume control in Macs using Soundflower, tweak at your own risk:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/macintoshhowto.com/audio/how-to-adjust-the-volume-of-a-usb-audio-device-in-osx.html?amp


----------



## daid1

Tysun said:


> Which amp has 2.5mm BAL in? Would love to know.
> 
> 
> Venture Electronics Runabout 2.0 BAL Lite, has both the 3.5se and 2.5 balanced in


----------



## Tysun (Oct 19, 2019)

daid1 said:


> Venture Electronics Runabout 2.0 BAL Lite, has both the 3.5se and 2.5 balanced in


Good to know, I thought you were trying to say, a power amp. 9038S has 340mW/chnl @ 32Ω which is sufficient to power 300Ω cans like HD650. May I know what cans will you be going to feed 9038S with, that requires that additional 450mW from VE R2BL? T50RP?

One thing to note, there is no constant voltage output mode from 9038S so it is difficult to feed a 2VRMS or 3VRMS signal to downstream amp, with high chances of causing "double amping".

While 9038D will have a "home DAC" mode which can send 3.5VRMS signal to downstream. Which is more ideal if you plan to amp signal from an E1DA.


----------



## daid1

Tysun said:


> Good to know, I thought you were trying to say, a power amp. 9038S has 340mW/chnl @ 32Ω which is sufficient to power 300Ω cans like HD650. May I know what cans will you be going to feed 9038S with, that requires that additional 450mW from VE R2BL? T50RP?
> 
> One thing to note, there is no constant voltage output mode from 9038S so it is difficult to feed a 2VRMS or 3VRMS signal to downstream amp, with high chances of causing "double amping".
> 
> While 9038D will have a "home DAC" mode which can send 3.5VRMS signal to downstream. Which is more ideal if you plan to amp signal from an E1DA.




I was only curious and thinking on a ipotethical desktop setup where I will use as dac the PDv2 and the Runabout as amp


----------



## Tysun

daid1 said:


> I was only curious and thinking on a ipotethical desktop setup where I will use as dac the PDv2 and the Runabout as amp



Yes you can, but you are better off with wider selections if you wait for 9038D. Like, JDS atom, will have more power and measures very well.


----------



## oneula (Oct 20, 2019)

no matter what I cannot get my LG V30 to see the Powerdac V2 via bluetooth in HPToy all I get is demo mode no device.
My bluetooth on the phone sees it but you are only supposed to connect via the app


Weird part is that my iphoneXR sees it
I deleted the app from th eiPhone to make sure there isn't any conflicts

what's up with this?


----------



## Tysun

oneula said:


> no matter what I cannot get my LG V30 to see the Powerdac V2 via bluetooth in HPToy all I get is demo mode no device.
> My bluetooth on the phone sees it but you are only supposed to connect via the app
> 
> 
> ...



Page 1 post #2 FAQ.
You should try the "Note" part.


----------



## oneula

Location services like GPS has to be turned on?
that seems weird
I  don't usually have that turned in my phone to save battery

I tried everything except pairing within the bluetooth settings with all zeros
I'll give that a try tomorrow
Thanks for the extra info

meanwhile i'm just using the 9038 dongle connected to my R3 via usb c
helps the TIN P1 open up

but I really wanted to get access to HPToy on the PDV2 though to select the P1 setting


----------



## Tysun

oneula said:


> Location services like GPS has to be turned on?
> that seems weird
> I  don't usually have that turned in my phone to save battery
> 
> ...




Page 1 , post #2 FAQ:

*"Q:* After installing HPToy app, it asks for location permission and storage permission. Why?
*A:*
Location permission has to be given in order for the Bluetooth LE to work (API 26). E1DA does not want to know your location, don't worry.
Storage permission is needed for saving downloaded/adjusted preset onto local storage.
Both permissions have to be given in order to work. *GPS has to be ON *during HPToy app operation to ensure normal app behavior."


----------



## daid1

Tysun said:


> Yes you can, but you are better off with wider selections if you wait for 9038D. Like, JDS atom, will have more power and measures very well.



why wider selections? because it is more common to have an 3.5mm imput like the Atom?

but if I can connect the PDv2 to the Runabout I will stuk with that for a long time, and also use the PDv2 as portable solution with all those features


----------



## Tysun (Oct 20, 2019)

daid1 said:


> why wider selections? because it is more common to have an 3.5mm imput like the Atom?
> 
> but if I can connect the PDv2 to the Runabout I will stuk with that for a long time, and also use the PDv2 as portable solution with all those features



Because amps with 2.5mm TRRS BAL input is super rare. They are almost always unable to plug into a power amp due to complications of GND management. In fact, I did not know of any until you told me so.

4.4mm 5 pole pentagon Sony BAL standard solves this issue hence IMO 4.4mm should be the future of balanced connections.

In the mean time it is easy to connect a 3.5mm OUT of a DAC and input to 3.5mm or RCA IN of an amp. Most amplifiers has one of either or both input selections. That is why I recommended 9038D 3.5mm SE for your application. But if you have your eyes on VE amp, I don't see why not.

But at 340mW@32Ω, 9038S/D/PDV2 can handle 90% of headphones and virtually 100% of IEMs just by themselves. In fact, a user has paired Senn HD800S (or HD800, can't remember clearly) with 9038S and reported to be happy with its SQ as a portable setup solution.


----------



## Isloo (Oct 20, 2019)

Tysun said:


> I would like to see a picture of M0 + 9038S + power bank Frankenstein. That would be super interesting. Please share a photo with us if that works out for you.


 
Not the best picture, but here is the M0 and PDV2, plus powerbank.


----------



## Tysun

Nice!!


----------



## oneula

Isloo said:


> Not the best picture, but here is the M0 and PDV2, plus powerbank.



is that a sony powerbank?
If so i have all three of those devices and will try that combo

at this point I've just been using my Hiby R3


----------



## Extrasensory

I have been keen on buying the PowerDac V2, but I am waiting for 11.11 festival to see if the price goes down.


----------



## oneula

got it to finally work with the instructions thanks
I really don't like providing access to those options for any of my apps during the install process which is why it didn't work. Plus I usually don't have location services on unless I need it as it chews battery life. But once I re-installed HPToy with all those options the device showed up and I was able to enable the P1 Harmon filter and wow. Listenning to via audirvana on my PC on a DSD/DSF recording of "On a Clear Day" by Emilie Claire Barlow and some discovery albums on Qobuz I finally was able to see the TIN P1 shine. I think with this kind of power it outshines the Tape which has some challenges in the high end. Although on low power DAPs the Tape is a better option like the BLON 03. Two amazing little devices to carry around. Anyone do a comparison the 9038 to the Cobalt/Red/Black yet? Although based on how those work you could say the PDV2 is also a competitor just a little larger

Thanks for the help really appreciate it


----------



## Tysun

oneula said:


> got it to finally work with the instructions thanks
> I really don't like providing access to those options for any of my apps during the install process which is why it didn't work. Plus I usually don't have location services on unless I need it as it chews battery life. But once I re-installed HPToy with all those options the device showed up and I was able to enable the P1 Harmon filter and wow. Listenning to via audirvana on my PC on a DSD/DSF recording of "On a Clear Day" by Emilie Claire Barlow and some discovery albums on Qobuz I finally was able to see the TIN P1 shine. I think with this kind of power it outshines the Tape which has some challenges in the high end. Although on low power DAPs the Tape is a better option like the BLON 03. Two amazing little devices to carry around. Anyone do a comparison the 9038 to the Cobalt/Red/Black yet? Although based on how those work you could say the PDV2 is also a competitor just a little larger
> 
> Thanks for the help really appreciate it



Glad to help. Welcome to the club (cult). Enjoy!!


----------



## Lohb (Oct 21, 2019)

Any 9038S users pairing with Tape "Estat" IEM on mode 4...getting reasonable volume dial or is it OTT power
for them even on mode 4 ?
EDIT :  I see recent Tape comment regarding hot top-end I think...


----------



## Isloo

oneula said:


> is that a sony powerbank?
> If so i have all three of those devices and will try that combo
> 
> at this point I've just been using my Hiby R3



It’s a Redmi power bank. The M0 works well and has benefit of being able to use the bluetooth in as well.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Tysun said:


> Which amp has 2.5mm BAL in? Would love to know.



ALO CDM. I think there were a lot more portable amps that accepted balanced input some years back (ALO, Cypher Labs, Ray Samuels).


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Tysun said:


> User @Ikety shared a possible workaround to gain 9038S volume control in Macs using Soundflower, tweak at your own risk:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/macintoshhowto.com/audio/how-to-adjust-the-volume-of-a-usb-audio-device-in-osx.html?amp



Been running this set up for years, there is no risk. You can use system settings/audio midi setup to adjust the output level - but the best way to use soundflower is with something like hosting au: http://ju-x.com/hostingau.html

This way you can fine tune the output, as well as use all the audio plugins (gEW/pEQ) and any other plugins you may have downloaded. This is really the best way to EQ sound on a Mac, especially if you stream music from spotify/tidal/qobuz etc and aren't using a music player with good built-in EQ.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

daid1 said:


> why wider selections? because it is more common to have an 3.5mm imput like the Atom?
> 
> but if I can connect the PDv2 to the Runabout I will stuk with that for a long time, and also use the PDv2 as portable solution with all those features



Hard for me to believe you are going to get much more out of the runabout than straight out of the PDV2... Or is it just to be able to use headphones with an unbalanced cable? I've experimented with the pdv2 as just a dac, outputting in balanced to the ifi XCAN, and it was just okay, certainly not any noticeable improvement over the pdv2 on its own - even with the extra power. BUT! The 9038s > XCAN worked really, really well. 

If you're looking at E1DA for just the DAC ability, I would go with a 9038s/d instead of the pdv2.


----------



## Krassi

I would go for both of course! thats a no brainer.. 9038 is the strongest and cleanest mobile solution and pdv2 is a chamelion at home that can sound like you want.
i could not think how i could just choose between one because they both got ther perfect job.. and 9038d will come and many people with their unbalanced stuff can finally use this insane dacs.. 

really anything else is overpriced and less performing "stuff".. really i would be super drunken to get me a 600 dollar brick size dap that sounds the same or more crap thatn that..
even my hiby R3 is now a Ultra version with the 9038s.. the hiby pro will be crap compared to this  (of course)


----------



## daid1

Charlie Norwood said:


> Hard for me to believe you are going to get much more out of the runabout than straight out of the PDV2... Or is it just to be able to use headphones with an unbalanced cable? I've experimented with the pdv2 as just a dac, outputting in balanced to the ifi XCAN, and it was just okay, certainly not any noticeable improvement over the pdv2 on its own - even with the extra power. BUT! The 9038s > XCAN worked really, really well.
> 
> If you're looking at E1DA for just the DAC ability, I would go with a 9038s/d instead of the pdv2.



I already have the Runabout, and I was curious to try the E1DA as portable solution or just one home setup, and also use it as dac to use the Runabout, but at that time if the only thing that will change on the 9038D will be the 3.5Se output, I will take  both the PDv2 and the 9038D to have every combination possible in portable setup and home setup


----------



## Krassi (Oct 21, 2019)

Yeah i have Pdv2  for my sofa and 9038s for running around. since i am new to hifi stuff since not even 2 months  i directly got my only 2,5 stuff with sick balanced electro acousti endgame cables (and regret it NEVER, because neotech cables are insane and the second one is incoming)

buuuttttt 9038D will really be an asskicking device that most anticipate that dondt have exotic balanced stuff/crap  i think this one will be winner.. i terms of sound those things kick butt of most other daps and dacs.. for that price.. simply amazing.. !! why spend 500 bucks for a brick when i can have a thumb size thing  Really Ivan is a veteran in this buisness and knows how to do stuff that sounds good.. that others sell for 5x times the price and sound like crap.

Love em. best regards, daniel (listening with sundaras on pdv2 with tuned vinyl compressor like preset with on top harman curve stuff to jazz music.. thats a winner. sundaras can sound like BÄÄÄMMM!)


----------



## Tysun

Charlie Norwood said:


> Been running this set up for years, there is no risk. You can use system settings/audio midi setup to adjust the output level - but the best way to use soundflower is with something like hosting au: http://ju-x.com/hostingau.html
> 
> This way you can fine tune the output, as well as use all the audio plugins (gEW/pEQ) and any other plugins you may have downloaded. This is really the best way to EQ sound on a Mac, especially if you stream music from spotify/tidal/qobuz etc and aren't using a music player with good built-in EQ.



Thank you, I don't listen music much on my mac (I prefer on the couch/bed with my phone or tablet so your advice is priceless. I will add this answer to first page FAQ and tag you, if you don't mind.


----------



## Tysun

The first page FAQ section is becoming a book lol. Yet people are asking same questions again and again on discord and head fi refusing to read it before asking. Some UK guy even fried his DAC by using 2.5mm→3.5mm SE impossible adapter and tried to blame Ivan for not warning the users beforehand.

I get it, it is the internet, no one reads. But still, I am amused and wanted to rant.


----------



## Lohb (Oct 23, 2019)

Tysun said:


> Thank you, I don't listen music much on my mac (I prefer on the couch/bed with my phone or tablet so your advice is priceless. I will add this answer to first page FAQ and tag you, if you don't mind.


Your missing out on Audirvana Plus then on MacOS, as no player I've used sounds as good as A+.
They should just sound the same in theory, acting purely as a file 'passing and processing device' for the music, but for whatever reason there is variation in SQ/presentation between these players in stock/unfiltered form.

EDIT : my comparisons above have been A+ MacOS Vs top 3 Android music players...I have not heard Roon etc.


----------



## TonySunshine

Anyone leave their pdv2 plugged in all the time? I have one for my desktop setup but right now I unplug it from USB if Im going to step away for more thab 15 mins. I guess im a bit paranoid its going to set my desk on fire or something haha


----------



## Krassi

same here. i unplug it every night. since i had it ony before it dind not explode, cause a black hole or summoned demons... well  .. it just doesn feel to well to me to keep it full warm all the time.


----------



## Infoseeker

Maybe keep it on a ceramic plate? xD


----------



## Lohb

not really necessary to keep it on always...like all the mythos around multibit DACs needing to remain on like a fridge 24/7 on magic sponge feet with crystals arranged on top of the unit in a specific geometric pattern to extract better 'as the artist intended' multibit SQ out of FLAC that was mastered with Analogue-to-Digital delta-sigma studio devices.


----------



## Infoseeker

Lohb said:


> not really necessary to keep it on always...like all the mythos around multibit DACs needing to remain on like a fridge 24/7 on magic sponge feet with crystals arranged on top of the unit in a specific geometric pattern to extract better 'as the artist intended' multibit SQ out of FLAC that was mastered with Analogue-to-Digital delta-sigma studio devices.



You really got an imagination. They probably worried about their wooden desks or such. haha.


----------



## Lohb (Oct 23, 2019)

Looking forward to 9038D...hopefully before end of the year...


----------



## TonySunshine

I guess I was thinking more in terms of convenience. Like if I don't need to remember to unplug it when I'm not using it



Lohb said:


> not really necessary to keep it on always...like all the mythos around multibit DACs needing to remain on like a fridge 24/7 on magic sponge feet with crystals arranged on top of the unit in a specific geometric pattern to extract better 'as the artist intended' multibit SQ out of FLAC that was mastered with Analogue-to-Digital delta-sigma studio devices.


----------



## Tysun (Oct 23, 2019)

TonySunshine said:


> Anyone leave their pdv2 plugged in all the time? I have one for my desktop setup but right now I unplug it from USB if Im going to step away for more thab 15 mins. I guess im a bit paranoid its going to set my desk on fire or something haha



I don't suggest leaving it on 24/7 for safety reason. It is a DIY-ish device, a power house in a small form factor. I do not have knowledge in electronics but I imagine the circuit safety design may not be world class so I will not leave it on when my eyes are not on them.

The heat of some first batch units of PDV2 has been known to disbond the faceplates of the unit. Ivan has since improved its design but still, I will not leave it on overnight or 24/7.

Bonus: Reduces power bill (it is basically a winter body warmer) and save the mother earth!


----------



## Krassi

and reduces the cause of black holes!


----------



## Tysun (Oct 23, 2019)

The best way to place PDV2 is vertically with the narrow side resting on your desk, exposing both front and back faceplates to air, with the circuit diagram side (BT LE antenna right underneath) facing your mobile with closest possible distance (less than 1ft distance or even better, right next to each other).


----------



## baskingshark

Tysun said:


> I don't suggest leaving it on 24/7 for safety reason. It is a DIY-ish device, a power house in a small form factor. I do not have knowledge in electronics but I imagine the circuit safety design may not be world class so I will not leave it on when my eyes are not on them.
> 
> The heat of some first batch units of PDV2 has been known to disbond the faceplates of the unit. Ivan has since improved its design but still, I will not leave it on overnight or 24/7.
> 
> Bonus: Reduces power bill (it is basically a winter body warmer) and save the mother earth!



Actually do u guys know if turning off and on/unplugging and plugging a DAC/AMP frequently will shorten it's lifespan? I have no electronics background, but I read everytime we turn on an amp there is a surge of electricity into the circuits, and this causes wear and tear. But I figured if u leave a DAC/AMP on all the time, there is also some heat generated which causes wear and tear too?


----------



## Lohb

In short, no, because something more shiny and end game will come up for you in the near future and you will buy that...pause/play/repeat.


----------



## Tysun

Usually Singaporeans are smart but this guy is stupid. God bless his 9038S.


----------



## archdawg

baskingshark said:


> Actually do u guys know if turning off and on/unplugging and plugging a DAC/AMP frequently will shorten it's lifespan? I have no electronics background, but I read everytime we turn on an amp there is a surge of electricity into the circuits, and this causes wear and tear. But I figured if u leave a DAC/AMP on all the time, there is also some heat generated which causes wear and tear too?


As long as any power surges are within the limits (specs) of any circuit in question you'll be fine but then thermal effects can shorten the lifespan of any electr(on)ic component considerably, even if the temperatutes are within the operational limits ... nothing lasts forever, it all depends. 
As a (pretty rough) rule of thumb: a temperature increase of 10 degrees C. reduces the lifespan of a component by about 50% so if you want to lengthen the lifespan of any component in any circuit start with those that get the warmest (e.g. processors in a PC), get a specific heatsink (google) and some thermal paste, make sure that the heat can dissipate well enough (larger heatsink (housing), airflow, ...) and enjoy your circuit a while longer.


----------



## Baten (Oct 24, 2019)

Tysun said:


> Usually Singaporeans are smart but this guy is stupid. God bless his 9038S.


Saw this too lol. #1 bad example in the top 5-star review, great...
He's probably the reason for this *giant warning *on aliexpress:


----------



## Extrasensory

Is there gonna be any E1DA device that has 4.4 balanced output?


----------



## Lohb (Oct 24, 2019)

Extrasensory said:


> Is there gonna be any E1DA device that has 4.4 balanced output?


You could ask the designer on discord to be 100% sure...some variants on 9038S in the pipeline, which will take time, due to supplier delays (9038D) and X coming after D I guess...both with confirmed hardware volume controls.
Your simple solution of course is an adapter cable or plug - 4.4"BA - 2.5" BA...I'd go flexi-cable over a plug, as you'd probably torque the E1 port to death with a short plug ported direct on to a short plug.


----------



## Tysun

Extrasensory said:


> Is there gonna be any E1DA device that has 4.4 balanced output?


No such plans has been announced or discussed.
But IMO I think 4.4mm BAL is a better port than 2.5mm due to sturdier size and with GND connection.


----------



## nhumdorn

Waiting for my E1DA 9038s shipping. Eager to test this DAC so much after do the research about the DAC.


----------



## Tysun

nhumdorn said:


> Waiting for my E1DA 9038s shipping. Eager to test this DAC so much after do the research about the DAC.



Good for you to research before buying, unlike some =) read up first page FAQ , also FAQ page in official website https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/faq and audiosciencereview forum https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-e1da-9038s-bal-portable-dac-amp.8424/page-21

Welcome to the club (cult) of E1DA!


----------



## oneula

man the E1DA 9038+R3+P1 combo is amazing
are there other small portable DAPs that will power that thing as well?
What about the Shanling M0?


----------



## Tysun

oneula said:


> man the E1DA 9038+R3+P1 combo is amazing
> are there other small portable DAPs that will power that thing as well?
> What about the Shanling M0?


@Isloo  successfully pair M0 with PDV2, 9038S will work well too. You are just limited by the play time due to small battery, if run without a power bank.


----------



## Tysun (Oct 25, 2019)

@oneula :



tsoltan said:


> Too small battery.
> fiio m5 - 550 mah
> shannling m0 - 630mah
> shannling m1 - 950mah - it was stated in some thread that it lasts with e1da for about 2hrs
> ...


----------



## oneula

Tysun said:


> @oneula :



I'd be happy with 4 hours with a rig that small M0+9038S+P1
That would be smaller than most small DAPs
Just have to find a really short USB C to USB C connection cable

If I could rind a way for a modded Z3 with extended battery to work with the 9038S
That would be the bomb 

I have a couple really small 10K battery packs coming to test with


----------



## Tysun

oneula said:


> I'd be happy with 4 hours with a rig that small M0+9038S+P1
> That would be smaller than most small DAPs
> Just have to find a really short USB C to USB C connection cable
> 
> ...



@Krassi  has a brilliant way of organizing nice short cable. Just browse a few pages back (page 10? Page 11?) To see how he does it.


----------



## Lohb

Tysun said:


> No such plans has been announced or discussed.
> But IMO I think 4.4mm BAL is a better port than 2.5mm due to sturdier size and with GND connection.


Interesting, I just thought it was only a size difference between 2.5" and 4.4"...is maybe why Cayin CEO said if they made a 
Cayin C5 balanced it would be a 4.4" connector...


----------



## Tysun

Lohb said:


> Interesting, I just thought it was only a size difference between 2.5" and 4.4"...is maybe why Cayin CEO said if they made a
> Cayin C5 balanced it would be a 4.4" connector...




Quote:
"The problem with the 2.5mm and 3.5mm TRRS connections is that there is no grounding connection. Thus when you try to tie a balanced output from a portable DC powered device to an AC based home piece where there is a true earth ground associated with it, there can be a ground loop issue.

This can introduce hum into the signal path thus the reason Astell & Kern developed their dual connector (3.5mm and 2.5mm) block for connecting their portable players to home systems. The 3.5mm acts as the ground connection. The 4.4mm TRRRS is a brilliant connection choice in my opinion as it is smaller than 1/4", 4 pin XLR or dual 3 pin XLRs. I hope more companies adopt it. It is more robust than the 3.5mm and 2.5mm. The tabs in the 4.4mm female jack are also large enough to help retain a good contact force over the male plug. The 2.5mm is terrible at this and even 3.5mm jacks get loose over time.

I hope this helps clarify it a bit more. Please let me know if you have any additional questions.

Thank You.

Drew Baird, P.E., CEO
Moon Audio"


----------



## Charlie Norwood

TonySunshine said:


> Anyone leave their pdv2 plugged in all the time? I have one for my desktop setup but right now I unplug it from USB if Im going to step away for more thab 15 mins. I guess im a bit paranoid its going to set my desk on fire or something haha



Some people either here or on discord have said they've run it for at least 16 hours straight with no issues at all. It only gets hot if there's a signal being sent to it, so leaving it plugged in always, even to a computer that you never turn off, should be okay. I would unplug it like overnight or if you're going to be away from desktop for extended period of time, like multiple hours. But for 15 or a couple hours? It's fine to leave in and hot - maybe check the material your desk is made out of? Cheaper wood could get warped or discolored from the heat, certainly won't catch fire though.


----------



## Krassi

i never unplugged it for weeks before i thought "hmm heat is actually not something good with electric circuit stuff.."
and now i unplug it before i go to sleep.. really i was on 24/7 for at least a month

I thought some typical processor cooler passiv radiator stuff that has a increased surface coold help it.. inrease the surface to get more heat out at once


----------



## Tysun

There has been report of PDV2 getting hot-to-the-touch and unable to hold in the hands, not just warm (operating temp for PDV2 is 42℃ which is warm).

I personally would not leave it on unmonitored.


----------



## Lohb

Passive bigger grill vents for PDV2 ?


----------



## Frederick Wang

If anyone paired 9038S with Tempotec V1, does the volume control on V1 work?


----------



## backdrifter

Hi, everyone. I received my 9038S a couple days ago and I want to share some thoughts about it, both good and bad.

Bad stuff first. I think this device is potentially dangerous for your hearing. I don't think an international company that could be sued in US courts would sell something like this here. It has an IEM mode, so clearly it is meant to be used with IEMs. You switch into the IEM mode by physically disconnecting its USB-C cable during its first couple seconds of start up. The problem is that on my phone, something is happening to cause the device to disconnect from the USB cable while the cable remains physically connected, or at least this is my assumption. It is spontaneously switching to its normal/extremely loud mode without my intervention. Part of it may be all the music playing apps on my phone that compete for exclusive USB access. Maybe that is causing some disconnections. But twice, using Neutron player, I adjusted the volume downward only to have the player respond by giving me maximum/ludicrous volume, and this was with no interruption in playback. I think the 9038S must have switched modes, but I wasn't watching the LED to confirm it. I think it would be advisable to keep IEMs out of your ears during start up, switching between apps, and adjusting volume for the first time in a session. Or maybe assume it's in normal mode until you convince yourself otherwise. I am listening to classical music most of the time, so to this point, I haven't made myself deaf, as the classical labels aren't subject to the loudness wars. 

Now the good stuff. Before I ordered this, I was having trouble finding any discussion about how its performance compares to the Radsone ES100. That's a pretty popular device, so it seems like an obvious benchmark for a comparison of a small DAC designed for portable use like the 9038S. I'll make the comparison clear now. The 9038S is a very big leap in sound quality over the ES100. And it's not just because it can do hi-res formats. To me, the sound quality I'm getting out from the 9038S is astounding. My best headphones are the Shure SRH1840. Before getting the 9038S, I thought they were very highly resolving and capable, but also a bit bright-sounding. I was favoring my BLON BL-03 IEM because they have a richer and warmer tonality. The engineer for E1DA says somewhere that he finds the sound of the 9038S to be a little too analytical, so I was worried that my 1840 would sound too brittle with them. In reality,  when I'm listening to a well-recorded track, the combination of the 9038S and the 1840 sounds practically perfect to me. This combination allows me to hear deeply into my recordings - so many subtleties that brings the performance to life - while the combination preserves the lushness and beauty of the instruments and voices. To me, it's a revelation and it feels like the best experience possible. There might be something better out there but right now I'm blissing out. By the way, using Neutron with USB access on my 1840, my volume is at about an 8 out of 100. The power this thing has is crazy! The volume steps on Neutron are too large for some music. If I give exclusive access to Hiby, the volume and the steps are more usable, but Neutron sounds better to me.

I hope a version 3 of this device addresses some of my safety concerns. I'm sure part of the problem is that my apps are interfering with each other. And the dangerous power of the device is probably inseparable from its amazing high-fidelity capabilities. However, I think there must be an engineering solution to this problem. Maybe something along the lines of a safety on a gun, a future 9038 could have a switch that keeps it safely in IEM mode no matter what. I think that at a minimum, this thing should be packaged with some conspicuous warnings.

Obviously, I'm less experienced with this thing so I'm totally open to advice, comments, corrections, etc.


----------



## Marcos Fontana

backdrifter said:


> Hi, everyone. I received my 9038S a couple days ago and I want to share some thoughts about it, both good and bad.
> 
> Bad stuff first. I think this device is potentially dangerous for your hearing. I don't think an international company that could be sued in US courts would sell something like this here. It has an IEM mode, so clearly it is meant to be used with IEMs. You switch into the IEM mode by physically disconnecting its USB-C cable during its first couple seconds of start up. The problem is that on my phone, something is happening to cause the device to disconnect from the USB cable while the cable remains physically connected, or at least this is my assumption. It is spontaneously switching to its normal/extremely loud mode without my intervention. Part of it may be all the music playing apps on my phone that compete for exclusive USB access. Maybe that is causing some disconnections. But twice, using Neutron player, I adjusted the volume downward only to have the player respond by giving me maximum/ludicrous volume, and this was with no interruption in playback. I think the 9038S must have switched modes, but I wasn't watching the LED to confirm it. I think it would be advisable to keep IEMs out of your ears during start up, switching between apps, and adjusting volume for the first time in a session. Or maybe assume it's in normal mode until you convince yourself otherwise. I am listening to classical music most of the time, so to this point, I haven't made myself deaf, as the classical labels aren't subject to the loudness wars.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened with me. The volume changed and I had to pull out my iems from my ears. I was walking when this happened.


----------



## Draknodd

Extrasensory said:


> Is there gonna be any E1DA device that has 4.4 balanced output?


you can use 2.5 trrs to 4.4 adapter


----------



## Tysun (Oct 26, 2019)

Very well written impression @backdrifter , added to Page 1 impressions (post #3) ❤️



backdrifter said:


> It is spontaneously switching to its normal/extremely loud mode without my intervention.





Marcos Fontana said:


> The volume changed and I had to pull out my iems from my ears.



Happened to me once too. I dieded. But so-far-so-good since, touch wood.


----------



## Marcos Fontana (Oct 26, 2019)

Tysun said:


> Very well written impression @backdrifter , added to Page 1 impressions (post #3) ❤️
> 
> Happened to me once too. I dieded.


LOL, it's true. Happened also when I changed filters in pdv2. I was using the dk3001. I believe that was the loudest sound I've heard in my entire life. Ivan need to work on a fix.  With 9038s, I was walking in a shopping center using my note 9 with 9038s connected using type c to type c cable that came with it. My note 9 media sound was almost silent when the volume changed suddenly. It got really lound without any advice. 

I believe that E1DA will be a reference in sound. To say the truth, for me, it is. I know that Ivan will do everything to fix and to deliver the best for us. He is really expert in what he does.


----------



## Tysun

Marcos Fontana said:


> LOL, it's true. Happened also when I changed filters in pdv2. I was using the dk3001. I believe that was the loudest sound I've heard in my entire life. Ivan need to work on a fix.  With 9038s, I was walking in a shopping center using my note 9 with 9038s connected using type c to type c cable that came with it. My note 9 media sound was almost silent when the volume changed suddenly. It got really lound without any advice.
> 
> I believe that E1DA will be a reference in sound. To say the truth, for me, it is. I know that Ivan will do everything to fix and to deliver the best for us. He is really expert in what he does.



For PDV2 E1DA should have the preset set to lower or zero volume. An easy workaround is to set your favorite presets at your favorite custom volume, and save it again in a similar name or any name you like, then delete the old preset. The next time you change to the newly saved preset it will be in the saved volume instead of 0dB.


----------



## Draknodd (Oct 27, 2019)

Tested the PDV2 with my HE-560 now that the  balanced cable is arrived. Review Updated E1DA PowerDAC V2 Review


----------



## Tysun

Draknodd said:


> Tested the PDV2 with my HE-560 now that the  balanced cable is arrived. Review Updated E1DA PowerDAC V2 Review


Yes PDV2 does not have enough juice for HE560.


----------



## Lohb (Oct 28, 2019)

It'd be the very, very short current spikes that harder to drive planars need for deep subs and complex passages that would show up PDv2s output ceiling....though 90% of planars very efficient now , it's probably best to have 1-2 watts of headroom per channel even if they don't break a sweat over 20-30% of that output for most useage....560s 45-Ohm rating/90dB sensitivity probably has max headroom of 200mWatts or less per channel, if that, on PDV2.


----------



## Infoseeker (Oct 29, 2019)

My e1da stuff next to the NextDrive Spectre X.

Using the E1da Powerdac V2 with my Tin HiFi P1 sounds very different compared to straight from my HiBy R6 Pro. The P1 preset sounds nice, but I needed to increase Treble probably because of my own hearing? Bass is less controlled. It good with certain genres.

Volume needs to go near full for the P1. Only 45 percent on high gain for my HiBy R6 Pro.

I can say the Powerdac doesn't seem to drain my Asus RoG Phone 2 at all.


----------



## Krassi

Very nice!
I also pimped my presets for every Headphone on the powerdac.

Is amazing that your Asus RoG Phone 2 seems to get not sucked to death so fast


----------



## Infoseeker (Oct 29, 2019)

One percent took a little more tham 3 minutes with the screen on at 60% brightness. On my RoG Phone 2.

This should be 5 hours and 30minutes of use from a full charge. Normal screen on time is 10 hours (without gaming)


----------



## Tysun

Infoseeker said:


> My e1da stuff next to the NextDrive Spectre X.
> 
> Using the E1da Powerdac V2 with my Tin HiFi P1 sounds very different compared to straight from my HiBy R6 Pro. The P1 preset sounds nice, but I needed to increase Treble probably because of my own hearing? Bass is less controlled. It good with certain genres.
> 
> ...


ROG2 is denifintely a power house!

Wow P1 preset definitely sound bright to me and I needed to tone it down a little. Good thing is, you can tweak it to however you like~!

Welcome to E1DA club (cult)!


----------



## Baten

I'm selling my PowerDAC, have put it on eBay. It's a great device but I'm only really using my desktop stack


----------



## aaDee

Does this thing work on LG G7? And is it better than the LG's sound?


----------



## jsmiller58 (Oct 31, 2019)

.


----------



## Infoseeker (Oct 31, 2019)

aaDee said:


> Does this thing work on LG G7? And is it better than the LG's sound?




Using Amirm data:
The E1da dac should have less a hiss if that is even a problem for you.

The E1da has  much less  an output impedence, which is better if you have low impedence headphones .

The E1da can get twice as loud for less sensitive headphones. (a little more than twice)
Again all this matters if you got picky earphones .


----------



## aaDee

Infoseeker said:


> Using Amirm data:
> The E1da dac should have less a hiss if that is even a problem for you.
> 
> The E1da has  much less  an output impedence, which is better if you have low impedence headphones .
> ...



I'm using Ikko OH10 as my daily driver. What you mentioned is about the loudness and the hiss...but if it doesn't hiss would it sound better than the on board DAC of LG? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Tysun

Many prefer 9038S for its cleaner, more reference like sound compared to V or G series LG phones.


----------



## G_T_J

Any idea when the standard single ended ''D" variant will be released? I've been holding off myself from buying a Dragofnly and wait for this little wonder


----------



## drbluenewmexico

yes curious obsessed minds want to know!!!


----------



## Tysun

G_T_J said:


> Any idea when the standard single ended ''D" variant will be released? I've been holding off myself from buying a Dragofnly and wait for this little wonder





drbluenewmexico said:


> yes curious obsessed minds want to know!!!



Release date is still "near future".
Check in this thread / official website / official Aliexpress store from time-to-time for latest updates.

P/S: we want the "D"!!


----------



## nhumdorn (Nov 2, 2019)

Anyone try this with e1da 9038s yet?
I like the small size but I'm not sure is it work or not. I mean charging and using E1DA at the same time using two female USB type C ports shown below.


----------



## G_T_J

Curious to ask, are the E1DA DACs recognized by Roon as endpoints? Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Lohb (Nov 4, 2019)

Anyone know what makes "performance mode" on E1DA9038S different to the rest of the modes..I know it removes the ESS hump
however that is done, but what makes it specifically better beyond that artifact...?

Does it unlock something with higher power consumption etc ?


----------



## BowWazoo

what cable do I need to connect the e1da to a Note9?


----------



## Baten

Lohb said:


> Anyone know what makes "performance mode" on E1DA9038S different to the rest of the modes..I know it removes the ESS hump
> however that is done, but what makes it specifically better beyond that artifact...?
> 
> Does it unlock something with higher power consumption etc ?


Performance mode has THD optimized for 44/48Khz rates. Only reason it's not the default is because of compatibility reasons.


----------



## Lohb (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for clearing that up.

One thing I'd hope the designer gave the volume buttons on D and X models is.......more steps for finer tuning of the volume if he still reads here, which I guess he does...


----------



## Infoseeker

E1da 9038s has amazing synergy with my Simphonio Dragon 2+.

Brings out treble micro details really well. And a very fast bass


----------



## Tysun

BowWazoo said:


> what cable do I need to connect the e1da to a Note9?



Note 9 has been reported to work well with E1DA.
There are optional cables to be bought along with both E1DA models, as seen on AliX product page.

Android:
9038S: works best with c-to-c single cable. You can also use USB C OTG Y-splitter to conserve phone/DAP battery life.

PDV2: Best used with Y splitter cable in conjunction with power bank/phone wall charger. Single cable USB C-to-B works on most (not all) Android too but battery drain will be massive.

iOS:
You need additional Lightning to USB Camera Adapter OR Lightning to USB 3 Adapter, just like iOS with any other external DAC. Details for iOS please read FAQ on post #2, page 1.


----------



## oneula

anyone use this with the Shouer Tape? is there a preset on the app for the Tape yet?


----------



## Krassi

I did one and works. Actually was lazy and started with vinyl like compressor that had added sundara harman stuff.. Changed the 4k from increase to lower and some tweeking and sounds great...


----------



## Lohb (Nov 5, 2019)

Which mode are you guys using the most..and do you upsample to the max..does it really make a difference...?

I was using IEM mode, but now on performance mode with cans...sounds as equally clean
as IEM mode with less volume dial..guess its a case of wondering if I'm missing anything vs being able to hear it...just such a clean presentation all-round.

I guess you'd not want to upsample on performance mode as its optimised for 44/48k..?


----------



## Baten

Lohb said:


> Which mode are you guys using the most..and do you upsample to the max..does it really make a difference...?
> 
> I was using IEM mode, but now on performance mode with cans...sounds as equally clean
> as IEM mode with less volume dial..guess its a case of wondering if I'm missing anything vs being able to hear it...just such a clean presentation all-round.
> ...


I looked it up. 44/48/96k is confirmed OK.
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...a-9038s-bal-portable-dac-amp.8424/post-251536


----------



## Lohb (Nov 6, 2019)

When I try to do upsampling 2x in Audirvana plus with performance mode to 88k, it stays at 44k..so, only thing that works is max upsampling to 192k higher than redbook 44k on Audirvana which P2 is " not optimised for "...sounds fine to me though...may just default back to 44k.
Edit : 88k not supported. My mistake. I just chose custom sampling setting in A+ to make 44k go to 96k.


----------



## BowWazoo

The Power DAC v2 runs properly with the USB Audio Player, right? 
 This E1DA app does not necessarily have to be used?


----------



## Krassi

The E1DA HPToy App for the Pdv2 is actually the main feature for this!
With my presets my headphones sound much much better than without

Its like you are a bird and prefer to walk when not using this


----------



## BowWazoo

Which settings / options of the app do you use? 

What I use, and think useful, is an equalizer. 
 I also have it on Tonebooster UAPP. 

 On the E1DA site a preset for the P1 is available. What settings are made there?


----------



## Krassi

Hi!
The HP Toy App has a built in "P1 True Harman" Preset wich is interstellar good or a great start for tweaking.

Of course it is to mention again only the PDV2 has this App option!
The "filter" options are the 7 hardware biquad EQs that can be tweeked like hell on the screen of my phone or a tablet.

whats also interesting for my sundaras.. i started with the vinyl like compressor preset and added harman curve adjustments on top... so you can start with a preset , add stuff and safe it as a new one.
i change the presets when i change headphones and iems because tey would sound like arse with completly different adjustments.

on the Discord we share new presets like for Blon03 for example you can simply download them and on the same phone load them in the app.


----------



## BowWazoo

OK, thx.
Time to play.

Are the lpf meant? as with the X5 Gen.3? 
 I could not hear any difference.

 I tried the Harmann curve on the Stellia, and found it horrible.


----------



## Krassi

Well thats the nice thing if you dondt like it.. tweek it ...save it

I often start with v1,v2,v3,.. and next day ill switch them and suddenly v4 seems to be buttkicking and is a keeper for example.
Shoere Tape sounds amazing with Eq Valium ok 4k frequencys


----------



## backdrifter

Baten said:


> Performance mode has THD optimized for 44/48Khz rates. Only reason it's not the default is because of compatibility reasons.


I like the sound of the normal mode more. Am I alone in that?


----------



## Lohb

backdrifter said:


> I like the sound of the normal mode more. Am I alone in that?


Never tried...I used IEM mode 4 for weeks, then shifted over to performance mode 2 dialing back my upper volume limit 40% on Audirvana Plus - so I could have more volume dial between quiet and loud...what do you think it has over the rest of the modes ?


----------



## Krassi

I think i use that tube mode since i got it and i am really happy with it.. i tried them once when i was eating ramen because it took so long (thats a crap ramen restaurant for me now when i have to wait for ages)
I use the 9038s with tin p1 and shoure tape in this mode.

..Actually never changed anything. Volume control with the Hiby R3 works perfect and normal with 40-50% is really loud enough and fine steps with the volume.


----------



## andi16

I have 9038s but it's usless with CA Andromeds, even in mode 4, first step of volume control is way to loud to listen 

Is there any way to make mode 4 less powerful / quieter?


----------



## Lohb (Nov 8, 2019)

Krassi said:


> I think i use that tube mode since i got it and i am really happy with it.. i tried them once when i was eating ramen because it took so long (thats a crap ramen restaurant for me now when i have to wait for ages)
> I use the 9038s with tin p1 and shoure tape in this mode.
> 
> ..Actually never changed anything. Volume control with the Hiby R3 works perfect and normal with 40-50% is really loud enough and fine steps with the volume.


How was the tonality on Tape....I bought it , but never kept them or tried them when I heard it had hot treble...I don't like to EQ.
Not so much an "EQ snob" as you kind find in this hobby...I just find a veil goes over gear when I try EQ...such as MSEB etc...flipping EQ on/off after dialing in MSEB...I just find it really noticeable...'fix one area, and another gets wonked'


----------



## BowWazoo

Ready for the PDv2


----------



## Lohb (Nov 8, 2019)

BowWazoo said:


> Ready for the PDv2


Did you do any mods...?
Lengthening the bore hole seems to unlock the low-end and overall SQ on P1...
P1 mods... 
I guess double flange Spinfits might do same thing as those relatively pricey "magic eartips" in my link...


----------



## BowWazoo

That's my only mod, mate


----------



## Lohb

E1 9038S just great out my phone at the minute..I just need to superglue a wedge inside my OTG cable, so my small USB adapter does not rock out of place....I wonder where the DAC/amp can be placed in relation to DAPs...$500-$700 range...anybody ?
I have no exp. of the $500+ DAPs...it just sounds ultra-clean and ultra-detailed.


----------



## Krassi

In our discord some said its no difference or felt even better.
I also have no experience with those super overpriced new ones.. just my Hiby R3 that usually sounds ike mud now sounds interstellar with 9038s plugged in.

i dondt see any reason for such a expensive player any more when not using streaming or needing a big juicy display and fast android os on board.
A lot of money safed


----------



## backdrifter

Lohb said:


> Never tried...I used IEM mode 4 for weeks, then shifted over to performance mode 2 dialing back my upper volume limit 40% on Audirvana Plus - so I could have more volume dial between quiet and loud...what do you think it has over the rest of the modes ?


To answer this question, I just conducted extensive testing in my lab (i.e. I spent 20 minutes playing with it again on my couch). Here is the definitive word on the matter. 

Basically, the other modes sound slightly compressed to me, albeit in somewhat different ways. Bear in mind, they all sound great. But there is a wow factor when I return to normal mode. There is just more to hear. I'm a classical music guy, so the difference comes across as more vividness to each instrument, more information about resonances of the room where the performance took place, more of a sense of the placement of the mics, stuff like that. It just sounds a bit more saturated with information. The other modes sound great, but normal mode sounds uncanny. It's much more evident to me on my full-size headphones (Shure SRH1840) than on my IEMs (BLON BL-03). My assumption is that the other modes manipulate the data stream in some way and so they introduce the potential for some degradation.

The differences are small, so naturally, I would be amused by a fierce and emotional debate on this topic.


----------



## DynamicEars

So sonically, which E1DA sounded the best so far?


----------



## Lohb

backdrifter said:


> To answer this question, I just conducted extensive testing in my lab (i.e. I spent 20 minutes playing with it again on my couch). Here is the definitive word on the matter.
> 
> Basically, the other modes sound slightly compressed to me, albeit in somewhat different ways. Bear in mind, they all sound great. But there is a wow factor when I return to normal mode. There is just more to hear. I'm a classical music guy, so the difference comes across as more vividness to each instrument, more information about resonances of the room where the performance took place, more of a sense of the placement of the mics, stuff like that. It just sounds a bit more saturated with information. The other modes sound great, but normal mode sounds uncanny. It's much more evident to me on my full-size headphones (Shure SRH1840) than on my IEMs (BLON BL-03). My assumption is that the other modes manipulate the data stream in some way and so they introduce the potential for some degradation.
> 
> The differences are small, so naturally, I would be amused by a fierce and emotional debate on this topic.



I need to give each mode some long-term head time after reading that...interesting.


----------



## Lohb

DynamicEars said:


> So sonically, which E1DA sounded the best so far?


There are only 2 versions so far....V1 has no IEM mode, V2 has IEM volume capped mode 4...beyond that, they are identical as far as I know.
Do you means "1/2/3/4 modes comparison" ?


----------



## bobeau (Nov 8, 2019)

Lohb said:


> E1 9038S just great out my phone at the minute..I just need to superglue a wedge inside my OTG cable, so my small USB adapter does not rock out of place....I wonder where the DAC/amp can be placed in relation to DAPs...$500-$700 range...anybody ?
> I have no exp. of the $500+ DAPs...it just sounds ultra-clean and ultra-detailed.



As measured by ASR, it performs a bit better than a DX200 at 110 SINAD vs. 108, so right up there for a well-engineered DAP.


----------



## DynamicEars

Lohb said:


> There are only 2 versions so far....V1 has no IEM mode, V2 has IEM volume capped mode 4...beyond that, they are identical as far as I know.
> Do you means "1/2/3/4 modes comparison" ?



Sorry for confusing. I mean between power DAC V2 and The more portable 9038s. Details, soundstage, layering beside preferences of warmer power DAC and more analytical 9038s.

Do they have plan to comeout with balance 4.4?

Im looking forward to the D version which is 3.5mm jack unbalanced since I can use it more with my collections actually


----------



## Lohb

DynamicEars said:


> Sorry for confusing. I mean between power DAC V2 and The more portable 9038s. Details, soundstage, layering beside preferences of warmer power DAC and more analytical 9038s.
> 
> Do they have plan to comeout with balance 4.4?
> 
> Im looking forward to the D version which is 3.5mm jack unbalanced since I can use it more with my collections actually


No 4.4" as far as I know. I have no issues with 2.5" at all.


----------



## peter123

DynamicEars said:


> Sorry for confusing. I mean between power DAC V2 and The more portable 9038s. Details, soundstage, layering beside preferences of warmer power DAC and more analytical 9038s.
> 
> Do they have plan to comeout with balance 4.4?
> 
> Im looking forward to the D version which is 3.5mm jack unbalanced since I can use it more with my collections actually



IMO the 9038s is better but it will really depend on your preferences and how important eq is for you. I can easily see that some might prefer the V2.


----------



## Lohb (Nov 10, 2019)

So for whatever reason, when I have SoundflowerBed @16/44 I'd get a slight 1/2 second ripping/record needle jump type sound randomly...now switching to 24/44 for output seems to have stopped it on MacOS playing bandcamp stuff through web browsers which is 16/44...weird stuff...anyway problem solved...and I hope that setting is remembered on reboot...was annoying.
Not heard anyone else getting that issue though, just adding this to user impressions for anyone who comes across this...happened with both mode 1 and 2 on 9038s






EDIT : I think it is web pages loading and scrolling causing the audio on websites to glitch. Does not seem to happen with no surfing on other tabs. Must be way MacOS is prioritising cache/multi-tasking.


----------



## bobeau

peter123 said:


> IMO the 9038s is better but it will really depend on your preferences and how important eq is for you. I can easily see that some might prefer the V2.



The 9038s measures better, but the designer himself says he prefers listening to the V2, fwiw.


----------



## Krassi

me too!
-At home on a computer its beats the 9038s because of the HP Toy EQ App.. its like RTX ON on a grafix card.
-Mobile the 9038s is perfect..

Get both and have the best for the situation.


----------



## Baten

Lohb said:


> So for whatever reason, when I have SoundflowerBed @16/44 I'd get a slight 1/2 second ripping/record needle jump type sound randomly...now switching to 24/44 for output seems to have stopped it on MacOS playing bandcamp stuff through web browsers which is 16/44...weird stuff...anyway problem solved...and I hope that setting is remembered on reboot...was annoying.
> Not heard anyone else getting that issue though, just adding this to user impressions for anyone who comes across this...happened with both mode 1 and 2 on 9038s


Yeah setting is saved


----------



## Charlie Norwood

DynamicEars said:


> Sorry for confusing. I mean between power DAC V2 and The more portable 9038s. Details, soundstage, layering beside preferences of warmer power DAC and more analytical 9038s.
> 
> Do they have plan to comeout with balance 4.4?
> 
> Im looking forward to the D version which is 3.5mm jack unbalanced since I can use it more with my collections actually



I have both PDV2 and 9038s gen 1 - I don't think it's worth comparing them really. The PDV2 is all about the app settings, if you generally EQ your sound, that's the one to get. If you prefer to not EQ, then the 9038 might suit you better as it's smaller and almost as powerful. I find myself mostly using the PDV2 because of the app. I love using the 9038S to test and compare headphones - it's the most transparent DAC I've ever had (though I have no real experience with $1K+ totl equipment). If you want to hear music how the artist/engineer intended, and hear a headphone how the headphone maker intended, 9038S is great.


----------



## peter123

bobeau said:


> The 9038s measures better, but the designer himself says he prefers listening to the V2, fwiw.



Yeah I know, he also prefer a warmer and more colored sound so that makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Lohb (Nov 11, 2019)

9038S excellent with darker planars and darker gear in general...makes Sony N1 closer sounding to Sony N3 for a start.
It gives a "high quality speaker-like presentation" with darker gear.  None of that old school brittleness/thinness of 9018 series stuff present.

From memory... similar to Chord Mojo's presentation, though there will be subtle differences side-by-side AB'ing them...the price being the most obvious one. Can almost buy the new single-end 9038 coming and a Project Sunrise 3 tube amp new for same price as Mojo for some interesting SQ dialing with tube rolling out in front of 9038...technically double-amping - but the things that usually mess up with double-amping are not in 9038...
1) magnifying distortion from first device
2) excessive tonal colouring from first device
3) super-low output impedence helps.

Experimenting with double amping with another lower voltage ES9038 device with SE-out, (dac/amp+ SE amp) you can control what I would call bite/attack on the first dac/amp and body/fullness on 2nd amp if you are running below full volume on first dac/amp..is only way I can describe that to get some synergy with the cans/IEMs to avoid sluggish or over-aggressive attack....volume spot on first device affects that "edginess" noticeably...
Not a purist audiophile chain by H-fi standards, by not using line-out behind an amp, but its interesting...(not sure how the higher voltage -4-volt ?- on coming 9038 SE will interact with gear up chain though vs lower voltage device I currently have.)

Just thought I'd add those observations, as I guess that is what some will use E1DA9038 single-end for when it comes out... on its own for desktop/phone use + powering another amp to spin the flavour.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

And I joined the E1DA, ordered myself PDV2. With a promo code, it cost me $ 52.53


----------



## BowWazoo (Nov 11, 2019)

I can not build a Bluetooth-connection between the PowerDAC and the Note 9.
I changed the pairing code to 0000.
Nevertheless, he does not set up a Bluetooth connection...

But with the Neutron Player, you can optimally control the volume of the PowerDAC.

 The Combo of P1 and PDV sounds awesome!


----------



## Cuebbing

How do you identify if a 9038s is a Gen1 or Gen2?
Thanks


----------



## Lohb (Nov 13, 2019)

Cuebbing said:


> How do you identify if a 9038s is a Gen1 or Gen2?
> Thanks


It won't have mode 4 for IEMs in Gen1.
3/4 modes are indicated by an LED.....Gen 2 has "softstart" and can power directly from phones.

They are advanced forward to next sound mode 1/2/3/(4) by interrupting it (pulling it out of the USB) when it starts up from USB power.


----------



## Krassi (Nov 11, 2019)

BowWazoo said:


> I can not build a Bluetooth-connection between the PowerDAC and the Note 9.
> I changed the pairing code to 0000.
> Nevertheless, he does not set up a Bluetooth connection...
> 
> ...



Hi BowWazoo !

Its simple with the bluetooth connection.

here is what Tyson wrote and TL/TR .. the HP Toy app is making the bluetooth connection )

Q: I have trouble connecting PDV2 Bluetooth to HPToy app on my phone. Help!
A: 1. DO NOT connect from phone's Bluetooth settings.
2. Connect PDV2 to source and ensure normal playback operation (non Bluetooth, USB wired connection).
3. Ensure PDV2 is as close as possible to phone (less than 1ft).
4. Open HPToy app and wait. Bluetooth mac address of PDV2 will appear on the top of the app usually within 5 seconds (example 77:f3:4k:22). Click its Bluetooth address to connect phone to PDV2.
5. If it doesn't appear after maybe 20 seconds, kill the HPToy app from task tray and restart the app. This should normally solve the BT undetected issue.
6. Ensure close proximity between phone and PDV2 when you are adjusting settings/pEQ. This will minimize chances of losing connection. Close proximity is not needed after saving your adjustment as a preset. Last saved preset will be present in PDV2 and BT connection is not required for playback using the latest saved preset.
7. Smart home IOT appliances may disrupt BT connection between PDV2 and smart phone. Please minimize 2.4G noise to ensure stable BT connection.

and in your case:
11.11 drink some lecker Kölsch 

greetings from cologne nearby and youll be blown away with the "filter" EQ in the app and using and making presets.


----------



## BowWazoo (Nov 12, 2019)

Thx.

"Bluetooth mac address of PDV2 will appear on the top of the app usually within 5 seconds "

Unfortunately the PDV2P address does not appear for me.
I killed the task ten times.

(Ja so ein guten Morgen Kölsch, wäre jetzt was feines. Am besten Hellers )


----------



## Krassi

Hmm thats strange.. should be visible diretcly or after 1-2 app kills.
Bluetooth generally active again on your phone. otherwise check the discord and ask E1DA directly.
and you have your cellphone next to the pdv2 i guess i hold it right over that thing when i use HPtoy. i have so much smart lamps and crap at home that make electronic warfare on 2,4frequency.

(Prost)


----------



## Isloo (Nov 12, 2019)

I am surprised how relatively quiet this thread is. In my view, both the PDV2 and the 9038s are genuine "game changers" for portable audio. I have not touched any of my daps since I got both the 9038 and PDV2. Why listen to a dap when I can listen to one of these instead? The 9038s is the ultimate portable solution. I connect it to an old sony phone I use for transport and get excellent sound quality with an excellent UI. I am not aware of any dap that has the speed or has a polished UI of a smartphone. The PDV2 is less portable, but the HPtoy app is pure genius. The only draw back to both is that they can get a bit hot, more so the PDV2 than the 9038s.

I am listening again to headphones I have not listened to for a year +. The app has the ability to optimise any headphone to the best of its abilities. Granted it does take a bit of patience if your headphones aren't ones in the preset list, but the results are nothing less than stunning. I am currently listening to my Sony Z7's as I type and they sound like I have never heard them before. Perfect clarity, no muddiness or bass emphasis to my ears. I find the main problem with these devices is "where do you go from here?". Buying a dap becomes redundant, as what is the point? Similarly, the urge to buy new headphones and iems is reduced because the ones I already have sound so good out of both, but especially out of the PDV2 after adjusting the sound. I feel like I suddenly have loads of excellent iems and headphones I want to listen to. The best bit is the price. Buying both the 9038 and PDV2 is less than $150!!!!! It seems people want to spend hundreds or thousands of dollars for sound they could get for $150 plus the cost of the transport device.


----------



## BowWazoo

you have to open your mind to the fact, that a P1 (for example), may sound better, than a 10x so expensive in Ears. 
 Until recently, I had a Stellia, and d8000 home. But the combination of P1 and PDV2 is superior to everything I've heard so far. 
 And that for 250 €


----------



## Krassi (Nov 12, 2019)

Well i guess a lot bought it on 11.11 and it will take some time for the shipping and with 9038d this will get very lifely.
And i agree!.. the only thing i could imagine in the future is a newer version of those DACs. Anything else is completly uninteresting for me because it cant beat the soundquality and has no EQ app.

I also managed to make a refined Sundara preset now that uses the Auto EQ page correction curve.
With the feature that i can load this image with the frequency curve as Background in the EQ app it is so easy to make a matching adjustment with the 7 Biquads..

It sounds amazing now! When i turn it off to stock sound it sounds so dull in comparision.
I need to tweek my shoure tapes next.. they should have high potential to sound interstellar with a nice preset.


----------



## captblaze

BowWazoo said:


> Thx.
> 
> "Bluetooth mac address of PDV2 will appear on the top of the app usually within 5 seconds "
> 
> ...



you need location services enabled also


----------



## bobeau

[DELETE]


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Isloo said:


> I connect it to an old sony phone I use for transport and get excellent sound quality with an excellent UI.



Which Sony? Also, do you have the 9038S Gen1? And does the Sony phone power the 9038S without a powerbank? I'm an iPhone user and lightning port doesn't output enough power to run 9038S w/o powerbank - so I'm hoping to basically do what you're doing, get an older/cheap android phone instead of an expensive dap that probably won't sound as good.


----------



## G_T_J

Still nothing from the 9038D camp ?
I might have to go for a DF Cobalt eventually. I was hoping I would avoid the premium price tag but have been left with no option.


----------



## citral23

G_T_J said:


> Still nothing from the 9038D camp ?
> I might have to go for a DF Cobalt eventually. I was hoping I would avoid the premium price tag but have been left with no option.



Is waiting not an option? I'm using my crappy sonata HD while waiting for the 9038D, I could spend 100$ in-between to get something better but is there really a point?

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## bobeau (Nov 12, 2019)

Charlie Norwood said:


> Which Sony? Also, do you have the 9038S Gen1? And does the Sony phone power the 9038S without a powerbank? I'm an iPhone user and lightning port doesn't output enough power to run 9038S w/o powerbank - so I'm hoping to basically do what you're doing, get an older/cheap android phone instead of an expensive dap that probably won't sound as good.



FWIW, the DX200 measures very close SINAD @ 108.  It stands to reason the DX220 would be even better.  I'd probably go that direction if I needed it for portable use.  Out and about I either use my KSE1200s straight into my iPhone (use to use it w/ a Mojo, but it honestly sounds identical to my ears) or now Airpod Pros.

I get the want to save $$, but there's also something to be said about convenience of having a single-device setup... buy it lightly used, sell it for a moderate loss a couple years down the road when you've moved on to something else.


----------



## G_T_J

I've been waiting for this for months.
I have to get something at some point instead of having nothing.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

bobeau said:


> FWIW, the DX200 measures very close SINAD @ 108.  It stands to reason the DX220 would be even better.  I'd probably go that direction if I needed it for portable use.  Out and about I either use my KSE1200s straight into my iPhone (use to use it w/ a Mojo, but it honestly sounds identical to my ears) or now Airpod Pros.
> 
> I get the want to save $$, but there's also something to be said about convenience of having a single-device setup... buy it lightly used, sell it for a moderate loss a couple years down the road when you've moved on to something else.



I appreciate the input, but kind of misses the point. I'm aware that there are $1000 Daps available that would be a better or easier mobile option. But I'm not just looking for _any_ mobile solution, but a specific one related to the 9038S, which I already own. 

I also have an ifi XCAN so I'm set for when it comes to lots of mobile power for wired headphones - a criminally underrated device imo - it even pairs well with the 9038S because it has 2.5 balanced input.

One question: by KSE1200 you mean the Shure estats? Don't they need the amp that comes with them...?


----------



## Charlie Norwood

G_T_J said:


> I've been waiting for this for months.
> I have to get something at some point instead of having nothing.



ibasso dc02? similar price to 9038 and has usb-c vs the usb-a on the cobalt, which is a weird decision for something that costs $300.


----------



## bobeau (Nov 12, 2019)

Charlie Norwood said:


> I appreciate the input, but kind of misses the point. I'm aware that there are $1000 Daps available that would be a better or easier mobile option. But I'm not just looking for _any_ mobile solution, but a specific one related to the 9038S, which I already own.
> 
> I also have an ifi XCAN so I'm set for when it comes to lots of mobile power for wired headphones - a criminally underrated device imo - it even pairs well with the 9038S because it has 2.5 balanced input.
> 
> One question: by KSE1200 you mean the Shure estats? Don't they need the amp that comes with them...?



All I'm saying is I have a 9038s as well and I'd prefer to do this (saw one recently FS here for $650) than buy an old Android device and add more components to the mix for a portable setup, unless we're talking about using this in a pinch.  It's going to sound at least as good and likely have a better UI as it's a recently released device running Oreo.  I wouldn't bother if it could be powered by the iPhone because then it's just one less device to carry.

Yes, the 1200 runs an amp and I use that while out and about but only when I'm going to be stationary for 2+ hours.  It's worth it because it is that awesome, but I no longer use a mojo in the stack.


----------



## DynamicEars

is the E1DA 9038s sounds better than new midfi DAP like DX160, R5, M11? anyone have both? Thanks


----------



## snip3r77

Krassi said:


> Well i guess a lot bought it on 11.11 and it will take some time for the shipping and with 9038d this will get very lifely.
> And i agree!.. the only thing i could imagine in the future is a newer version of those DACs. Anything else is completly uninteresting for me because it cant beat the soundquality and has no EQ app.
> 
> I also managed to make a refined Sundara preset now that uses the Auto EQ page correction curve.
> ...


any idea when will 9038D ( single ended right? ) arrives?


----------



## Cuebbing

snip3r77 said:


> any idea when will 9038D ( single ended right? ) arrives?


Yes that's what they have said, 3.5mm se.


----------



## BowWazoo

captblaze said:


> you need location services enabled also


Thanks, that was the solution.

Finally, I have to say that I clearly prefer the Neutron Player.

This has more sound tuning options, more comfort, and spares the battery much more. So this app has only disadvantages...


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

So I just ordered an E1DA 9038S, can anyone give me details on how it sounds compared to a Fiio Q5S or Chord Mojo? Or any other dacs . I currently am using a Tempotec Sonata IDSD Plus and Xduoo Link with my Audiosense T800.


----------



## BowWazoo

For sale

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/linsoul-lsc09-ballanced.919076/


----------



## BowWazoo

Can someone tell me how to open the PDV2?


----------



## Cuebbing

BowWazoo said:


> Can someone tell me how to open the PDV2?


Have you looked at the E1DA discord site?  I remember seeing a description with pics of someone opening the PowerDAC.
https://discordapp.com/invite/nkUBYSv


----------



## rendyG

DynamicEars said:


> is the E1DA 9038s sounds better than new midfi DAP like DX160, R5, M11? anyone have both? Thanks


I'm gonna AB it against R5, didn't have enough time yet.
But I can tell you right now that R5 is warmer with its enhanced and slower bass.


----------



## DynamicEars

rendyG said:


> I'm gonna AB it against R5, didn't have enough time yet.
> But I can tell you right now that R5 is warmer with its enhanced and slower bass.



Thanks a lot, waiting for your comparison later. You may save me from buying more expensive DAP. Was saving up for new midfi DAP either DX160, R5, M11, M6. But if this really come close, I may just grab this one and connected to my phone and save my money


----------



## Isloo

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks a lot, waiting for your comparison later. You may save me from buying more expensive DAP. Was saving up for new midfi DAP either DX160, R5, M11, M6. But if this really come close, I may just grab this one and connected to my phone and save my money



Don't know about any of the Daps you mention, but I have a Sony ZX2 that's been gathering dust since I got the 9038 and PDV2.


----------



## moisespr123

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> So I just ordered an E1DA 9038S, can anyone give me details on how it sounds compared to a Fiio Q5S or Chord Mojo? Or any other dacs . I currently am using a Tempotec Sonata IDSD Plus and Xduoo Link with my Audiosense T800.



Ordered one too during the 11.11 sale. Also have the Tempotec Sonata iDSD Plus, but I'm going to use it in IEM mode, with my Hidizs MS4.


----------



## Cuebbing

Cuebbing said:


> Have you looked at the E1DA discord site?  I remember seeing a description with pics of someone opening the PowerDAC.
> https://discordapp.com/invite/nkUBYSv


----------



## rendyG (Nov 13, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks a lot, waiting for your comparison later. You may save me from buying more expensive DAP. Was saving up for new midfi DAP either DX160, R5, M11, M6. But if this really come close, I may just grab this one and connected to my phone and save my money


I´ve done a quick comparison tonight.
When paired with Audiosense T800 I definitely prefer the 9038s (g2), because it has noticeably tighter and deeper bass.
R5 plays much smoother and its bass is just slower. It lacks the rumble and proper kick. I´m a sucker for well extended textured bass (planar lover) and even though I wouldn´t say bass is the most important spectrum, I notice "problems" with bass first.
The thing that R5 does best for me is its ability to pushes the stage in front of you, almost crossfeed-like (I never used crosfeed). That is really nice experience, mainly when listening to vocals, however stage is obviously less wide because of this forward shift.
9038S is more dynamic with more microdetail with overall more open presentation. I can imagine if one paired R5 with something like ER4S, it would probably be better match, but can´t say as I don´t have any dry sounding iems right now.

The problem for me with 9038S is that you just can´t wear it easily in your pocket connected to the phone.
Gosh I wish there was a cable like Shanling L2, but with USB-C on both sides. The life would be much easier. Please, if anyone knows where to get one, let me know. (maybe custom?)


----------



## G_T_J (Nov 13, 2019)

rendyG said:


> I´ve done a quick comparison tonight.
> When paired with Audiosense T800 I definitely prefer the 9038s (g2), because it has noticeably tighter and deeper bass.
> R5 plays much smoother and its bass is just slower. It lacks the rumble and proper kick. I´m a sucker for well extended textured bass (planar lover) and even though I wouldn´t say bass is the most important spectrum, I notice "problems" with bass first.
> The thing that R5 does best for me is its ability to pushes the stage in front of you, almost crossfeed-like (I never used crosfeed). That is really nice experience, mainly when listening to vocals, however stage is obviously less wide because of this forward shift.
> ...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961312907.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.44bc4c4drZtOZk


----------



## Baten

G_T_J said:


> https://trade.aliexpress.com/orderL...27vaM3IP&tracelog=ws_topbar&tsp=1573677835113


you linked to list of orders.. ?


----------



## G_T_J

Baten said:


> you linked to list of orders.. ?


Fixed. Hopefully.


----------



## tiamor988

rendyG said:


> I´ve done a quick comparison tonight.
> When paired with Audiosense T800 I definitely prefer the 9038s (g2), because it has noticeably tighter and deeper bass.
> R5 plays much smoother and its bass is just slower. It lacks the rumble and proper kick. I´m a sucker for well extended textured bass (planar lover) and even though I wouldn´t say bass is the most important spectrum, I notice "problems" with bass first.
> The thing that R5 does best for me is its ability to pushes the stage in front of you, almost crossfeed-like (I never used crosfeed). That is really nice experience, mainly when listening to vocals, however stage is obviously less wide because of this forward shift.
> ...


Someone share this on E1DA Discord. But it's from taobao.

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?i...2e8d7wQ8Yh&_u=vceqaoobd3a&skuId=3430142113968


----------



## Krassi (Nov 13, 2019)

"The problem for me with 9038S is that you just can´t wear it easily in your pocket connected to the phone."

Someone made this allready in the E1DA Discord and thats a super short connection and the velcro tape backpack of the 9038s inspired by my Hiby R3

Thats a insanly big amount of Usb C cables! cool link


----------



## DynamicEars

rendyG said:


> I´ve done a quick comparison tonight.
> When paired with Audiosense T800 I definitely prefer the 9038s (g2), because it has noticeably tighter and deeper bass.
> R5 plays much smoother and its bass is just slower. It lacks the rumble and proper kick. I´m a sucker for well extended textured bass (planar lover) and even though I wouldn´t say bass is the most important spectrum, I notice "problems" with bass first.
> The thing that R5 does best for me is its ability to pushes the stage in front of you, almost crossfeed-like (I never used crosfeed). That is really nice experience, mainly when listening to vocals, however stage is obviously less wide because of this forward shift.
> ...



Thank you so muchh for your time and effort. Really appreciate this. I also always concern in bass department, I like well textured, fast decay with fullness bass, have a perfect body of kicks, and gone and right timing, not too dry but not too wet and over rumbles. Im more picky about low end than highs. So you say the r5 is win on soundstage depth while e1da is overall tighter and more neutral towards analytical so perceive a tighter definition. I guess i prefer the e1da more as I dont have many cold sounding IEM and how about layering, like the space and air betweet instruments? I prefer dap/dac character that can extend that.

Thank you so much


----------



## pufftissue

Hi guys, I searched this thread for dragonfly comparisons. Can anyone confirm that the E1DA outperforms the dragonfly series?


----------



## pufftissue

Guys with the 9038s on iOS, do you sometimes get max volume blasts while using it? This would be unacceptable to me. Is this a firmware issue that could be fixed?


----------



## rendyG

Krassi said:


> "The problem for me with 9038S is that you just can´t wear it easily in your pocket connected to the phone."
> 
> Someone made this allready in the E1DA Discord and thats a super short connection and the velcro tape backpack of the 9038s inspired by my Hiby R3
> 
> Thats a insanly big amount of Usb C cables! cool link



This one is great, I guess you don't have a link for it, right


----------



## requal (Nov 14, 2019)

I have direct comparsion to DX150 with AMP6 and E1DA 9038S outperform Ibasso imo. E1da has better deffinition of instruments and is smoother, but sadly lacks some warmth that I like in sound.

Sometimes I hear internal life of my phone. Also can be too loud for some iems. Haven't any kind of issues more.

Overall very nice.


----------



## Cuebbing

tiamor988 said:


> Someone share this on E1DA Discord. But it's from taobao.
> 
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?i...2e8d7wQ8Yh&_u=vceqaoobd3a&skuId=3430142113968


I thought some phones won't work with a single C to C cable and they need a C to micro & micro back to C adapter(s) to work correctly?
Also, I remember reading that some phones have issues with power and you need a powerbank/battery.
Some of the details are confusing and scanning through discord trying to piece the info together is challenging.
But I like the cable you linked.


----------



## tiamor988

Cuebbing said:


> I thought some phones won't work with a single C to C cable and they need a C to micro & micro back to C adapter(s) to work correctly?
> Also, I remember reading that some phones have issues with power and you need a powerbank/battery.
> Some of the details are confusing and scanning through discord trying to piece the info together is challenging.
> But I like the cable you linked.


For 9038S Gen2, most of the phone work since the it has soft start. You can ask in the discord regarding what phone you're using, I'm sure someone will reply.

Yeah it's the only short right cable type-c to type-c I've seen. Kudos to who have share it in discord. I can't remember who. He/she even share a pic where he/she use with a phone.


----------



## tiamor988

G_T_J said:


> Still nothing from the 9038D camp ?
> I might have to go for a DF Cobalt eventually. I was hoping I would avoid the premium price tag but have been left with no option.


----------



## G_T_J

tiamor988 said:


>


As it's nearly 2 weeks since this anouncement, hoping it can be any day now?


----------



## Krassi

rendyG said:


> This one is great, I guess you don't have a link for it, right



well someone gave a link https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?i...2e8d7wQ8Yh&_u=vceqaoobd3a&skuId=3430142113968

i use this different aproach with 2 adapters and a stiff cable so that i can hold the DAP like a gun (small finger in the slope and sorry for reposting this!)


----------



## G_T_J

Krassi said:


> well someone gave a link https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?i...2e8d7wQ8Yh&_u=vceqaoobd3a&skuId=3430142113968
> 
> i use this different aproach with 2 adapters and a stiff cable so that i can hold the DAP like a gun (small finger in the slope and sorry for reposting this!)



I'm wondering how long will the battery last on the R3 feeding the E!DA?


----------



## Krassi

You mean Powerdac v2? 
I guess you can watch how the powerbar gets lower per minute or faster 

Still 9038s has so much output power and really best mobile combo for me.. yeah until 9038d for many more.


----------



## peter123

I'm tired of draining my phones battery so ordered one of these, hopefully the 9038S will work with it:


----------



## G_T_J

Krassi said:


> You mean Powerdac v2?
> I guess you can watch how the powerbar gets lower per minute or faster
> 
> Still 9038s has so much output power and really best mobile combo for me.. yeah until 9038d for many more.



No, I'm not interested in the Powerdac. 9038d all the way for a solution as portable as possible.
Since the D variant is not available yet, I'm wondering how fast the 9038s drains R3's battery.
I'm asking as I used to have the R3.


----------



## moisespr123

G_T_J said:


> No, I'm not interested in the Powerdac. 9038d all the way for a solution as portable as possible.
> Since the D variant is not available yet, I'm wondering how fast the 9038s drains R3's battery.
> I'm asking as I used to have the R3.



The image said 4 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## tiamor988

moisespr123 said:


> The image said 4 hours and 45 minutes.


Thats for the 9038S. Consumption for 9038D would be higher.


----------



## G_T_J

tiamor988 said:


> Thats for the 9038S. Consumption for 9038D would be higher.


Isn't it supposed to be the other way around, as a balanced output is usually set to provide higher current to the headphones than the single-ended?


----------



## tiamor988

G_T_J said:


> Isn't it supposed to be the other way around, as a balanced output is usually set to provide higher current to the headphones than the single-ended?


I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## G_T_J

tiamor988 said:


> I don't know how to explain it.


Ouch... I think that's it for me. I'm out


----------



## alexandros a

Does anyone here knows for sure that power dac E1DA works on Hiby R3??
Not the 9038s model, the power dac E1DA...
Furthermore I need an opinion based on using multi BA Iems (DM6) on E1DA Power dac (background noise etch...) thanks......


----------



## Isloo

alexandros a said:


> Does anyone here knows for sure that power dac E1DA works on Hiby R3??
> Not the 9038s model, the power dac E1DA...
> Furthermore I need an opinion based on using multi BA Iems (DM6) on E1DA Power dac (background noise etch...) thanks......



E1DA is the name of the company. Two models are currently being produced, the 9038s and the PDV2. @Krassi may be able to tell you if the PDV2 works with the R3. However, even if it does work I can't imagine it will last more than a couple of hours before the battery is drained. PDV2 needs a lot of power and is probably best used with either a computer or with a phone and powerbank.

I have the DM6, which I listen to sometimes with the PDV2. When there is no music playing the hiss is noticeable. When music is playing the hiss is much less noticeable and doesn't really bother me, so I have no problem listening to them with the PDV2. However, if you are sensitive to hiss, then it is likely the hiss will bother you and you may not enjoy the experience. I would suggest considering the 9038s. The DM6 sound really good paired with it and there is no hiss, at least no hiss I can hear. Plus battery drain is much less of an issue with the 9038s. Of course, you do sacrifice the HPToy app with the 9038s.


----------



## Isloo

rendyG said:


> This one is great, I guess you don't have a link for it, right



This looks like the Fiio CL06 to me. I have it stuck to my phone with the 9038s in exactly the same way. However, the CL06 is usb micro to usb c. You could always get a straight adapter usb c to add at the usb micro end?


----------



## oneula

The BGVP DM6 are very low impedance
Not sure if they would work so well with the power output of these devices
I use mine with VE Zens, the Shuoer Tape and TIN P! which makes a difference
I'll give mine a try but I think there might be a noise problem

The one thing the DM6's have above all my other IEMs is great isolation/fit
Took mine on a business trip this past week for some 10 hour flights to compete with some ANC buds
Found out even with the noise isolation the cheepo ANC buds sounded better in the plane for some reason where as on land the DM5's kicked butt


----------



## al2813 (Nov 17, 2019)

Have been a good chunk of this thread with interest. To be 100% sure - the 9038s can only run with an iPhone using an additional powerbank? - EDIT just read carefully again the first post and all questions answered.


----------



## Krassi

@Alexandros i think this pdv2 and R3 combo will kill the battery in no time and you get a "hot pocket" in you trouser. The pdv2 is great in a snowstorm to keep you warm but not the best mobile choice 
Also 9038s sounds amazing with this. You daont have the mighty EQ App, but a super clear DAC with less noisefloor than the pdv2 that works with any sensitive IEM.

Shoure tape sounds amazing on this once you tune down the 4khz with the crappy R3 Equalizer.


----------



## Marcos Fontana

I have just one thing to say. For who that posses a HE400i , the PDV2 is a must! It never shined as it shines now.


----------



## Tysun

Marcos Fontana said:


> I have just one thing to say. For who that posses a HE400i , the PDV2 is a must! It never shined as it shines now.


Yes PDV2 is DESIGNED for full sized planars 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Krassi

totally!
Sundaras, tin p1, shoure tape.. all sound amazing on it.
i tweaked all my presets again and now i need to decide if i use the silver cable or the silver/copper cable wich works with its flat connectors (i was lucky)


----------



## lgcubana (Nov 19, 2019)

Linsoul has finally (after 7 days) shipped my PDV2

Props to @Tysun  for compiling the FAQ .  But I do have a question:
Has anyone tried using a 2.5mm balanced to female, 4-pin XLR, for their full sized planars ?
I found this on Amazon, U.S.
https://www.amazon.com/NewFantasia-...049D190RQK8&psc=1&refRID=1JJP5PSP4049D190RQK8


----------



## Tysun

lgcubana said:


> Linsoul has finally (after 7 days) shipped my PDV2
> 
> Props to @Tyson for compiling the FAQ .  But I do have a question:
> Has anyone tried using a 2.5mm balanced to female, 4-pin XLR, for their full sized planars ?
> ...


Bruh, I think you just tagged another Head Fier. Yes I am using 2.5mm(m) to 4-pin XLR(f) adapter without any issues, besides the bulk, obviously.


----------



## lgcubana

Tysun said:


> Bruh, I think you just tagged another Head Fier. Yes I am using 2.5mm(m) to 4-pin XLR(f) adapter without any issues, besides the bulk, obviously.


Thanks for the feedback

& edited my mis-tag


----------



## RSC08

Can someone share the E1DA EQ settings for the Tin Hifi P1?


----------



## Krassi

for pdv2 its built in as "P1 true harman". For same its to treble intense

here are some i have on my downloadfolder i got from the discord
https://e1da-presets.freeforums.net/thread/7/tin-p1-presets?page=1&scrollTo=8


----------



## RSC08

How do you open those? I just want to see the settings, I don't have this DAC.


----------



## Krassi

you can open them in a simple texteditor.
i added some more from the discord p1 to t4 and stuff


----------



## Charlie Norwood

RSC08 said:


> How do you open those? I just want to see the settings, I don't have this DAC.





Krassi said:


> you can open them in a simple texteditor.
> i added some more from the discord p1 to t4 and stuff



Yeah but the HPToy presets are going to give you bi-quad coefficients for the pEQ settings... which unless you're an engineer aren't going to mean much. 

If you want EQ settings, almost all of us with the PDV2 are using presets originally found on reddit here: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/92b08s/eq_settings_for_700_headphones/?limit=500


----------



## Krassi

Yes of course but he mentioned that he has got not pdv2 yet. so its actually pretty.. not so usefull. And best thing is you have that dac 
Some are based on those AutoEQ settings too.

I made a Sundara Preset with those and they work amazingly good!


----------



## Lohb

9038X just going to be same as 9038S with hardware volume controls ? 
Any word of X on discord ?


----------



## Krassi

nope..i lurk around there 12-16 hours a day... lets stick to 9038d first.. its sad that all the delays where because of the sad behavior of cirrus and other chip companies.. you can buy their stuff but they dondt gibe you the documentation, ignore you or an simple answer takes 3 weeks.. he could have been ready in weeks if that would not slow him down sadly ;(((
E1DA said for example" Realtek, Savitech, and even Cmedia very hard to go to disclose any simple things"

well thats really weird that you can buy the stuff but they wont tell you how to use it.. doesnt make sense to me..


----------



## sodesuka

Interested in 9038X if it has hw control. Also the Hifitoy for my modest speaker setup, can it be turned on/off remotely or do I have to go over and touch the bevel every time? Kinda important


----------



## Krassi

We will see what will come with the 9038d ..
Hifitoy could be super interesting because of the same HPtoy EQ App used in PDV2.. Well he is a one man army and i hope he 9038d will be built soon because many people are hungry for it with unbalanced gear..

Since i started my Hifi journey into much better sound just some months ago, stumbled directly over E1DAs DACs and directly gotten my only 2,5balanced stuff or Headphones with removeable cables.. 
Music has become so much more enjoyable and amazing sounding since i got both of his dacs.. 
I am still amazed all the time what sound ill get on my sofa and on the go now )


----------



## Lohb

sodesuka said:


> Interested in 9038X if it has hw control.


Yep, I'm also hoping he goes with OPA1622 chips in it. Found transparency better with OPA1622 vs current chip on another
9038Q2M DAC.


----------



## Krassi

Well he goes with the stuff the manufacture dondt disclose any info.. so sad ;(.. if he was a big company they would even send him the manual with some hookers  .
But sad being ignored because they give a crap about small customers is sad.


----------



## snip3r77

So the S dual drains more than D single which is not released ?


----------



## Hisma

snip3r77 said:


> So the S dual drains more than D single which is not released ?


opposite.  upcoming D will drain faster than the existing S.


----------



## Rick T.

If ever E1DA releases a 9038 version with “dragonfly” levels of power consumption (IOS and Android), then I’ll bite..


----------



## snip3r77

Hisma said:


> opposite.  upcoming D will drain faster than the existing S.


So the upcoming D is single ended right ?


----------



## Hisma

snip3r77 said:


> So the upcoming D is single ended right ?


correct


----------



## Lohb

Rick T. said:


> If ever E1DA releases a 9038 version with “dragonfly” levels of power consumption (IOS and Android), then I’ll bite..


Have you actually used the 9038 ? Power consumption not excessive off my phone powering planars. It is the big unit PDV2 that is the real powerhog.


----------



## Rick T.

Lohb said:


> Have you actually used the 9038 ? Power consumption not excessive off my phone powering planars. It is the big unit PDV2 that is the real powerhog.



No, not yet.. I really like that it is well engineered in terms of performance (to price ratio),  but for my main portable use it is just too impractical for me to plug in and lug around a power bank in there too, especially for IOS..


----------



## Lohb (Nov 21, 2019)

Rick T. said:


> No, not yet.. I really like that it is well engineered in terms of performance (to price ratio),  but for my main portable use it is just too impractical for me to plug in and lug around a power bank in there too, especially for IOS..


That's what I'm saying...initial worries over 9038 power suck unfounded IMO.
No powerbank needed with V2 unless that is a quirk of iOS.
It is PDV2 that eats battery percentages 1% a minute or something due to its excess heat generation.
9038 barely gets hot with my planars.

I'd hold off for 9038X with hardware volume controls.....it is only upgrade on dac/amp side I see me doing next year. Can focus more on IEMs and cans with that side taken care off vs endless new combos of separate DAC/amps...only one that gets me curious is Sabaj D5 with the full desktop 9038 chip inside....but probably indistinguishable in blind tests over E1DA9038S.


----------



## Hisma

Lohb said:


> Have you actually used the 9038 ? Power consumption not excessive off my phone powering planars. It is the big unit PDV2 that is the real powerhog.


Agreed. The power draw issue is way overblown on the 9038S.  Perfectly manageable for mobile use. Tested with a V30 and a oneplus 7T.


----------



## tiamor988

Lohb said:


> That's what I'm saying...initial worries over 9038 power suck unfounded IMO.
> No powerbank needed with V2 unless that is a quirk of iOS.
> It is PDV2 that eats battery percentages 1% a minute or something due to its excess heat generation.
> 9038 barely gets hot with my planars.
> ...


9038X likely won't happen since the XMOS chip power consumption is very high. But the 9038S Gen3 will come with volume control same as the 9038D just not sure when.


----------



## Krassi

Exactly. Powerdraw does not matter when you have this excellent sound that beats most other inferior mobile DACs.


----------



## peter123

So, do any of you guy's use the 9038S more than four hours a day from your phone and also use the phone as normal for 12-14 hours and don't have a problem with the battery running flat?


----------



## Hisma (Nov 22, 2019)

peter123 said:


> So, do any of you guy's use the 9038S more than four hours a day from your phone and also use the phone as normal for 12-14 hours and don't have a problem with the battery running flat?


more than 4 hours of listening along with 12-14 hours of normal usage?  This device does not meet your use-case.  It doesn't have an internal battery, it needs to draw power from your phone.  We are all stating that the power draw is not significant, in that it won't drain your phone 1% per minute or anything like that.  But it will absolutely accelerate your battery drain... it has to get power from somewhere. 
For you I would consider an amp with a dedicated battery such as the Fiio BTR3/5.  You could also carry around a powerbank with you but that kills the mobility benefit.  The 9038S is a small & powerful device, but for all the benefits you have to accept some compromise.


----------



## peter123

Hisma said:


> more than 4 hours of listening along with 12-14 hours of normal usage?  This device does not meet your use-case.  It doesn't have an internal battery, it needs to draw power from your phone.  We are all stating that the power draw is not significant, in that it won't drain your phone 1% per minute or anything like that.  But it will absolutely accelerate your battery drain... it has to get power from somewhere.
> For you I would consider an amp with a dedicated battery such as the Fiio BTR3/5.  You could also carry around a powerbank with you but that kills the mobility benefit.  The 9038S is a small & powerful device, but for all the benefits you have to accept some compromise.



I've got this already and does indeed don't find it particularly useful as a portable solution. For that I prefer the ES100 or some of my dongles.

I'm just having a hard time to see anyone that actually use their phone for other things to be happy with the battery life paired with the ES9038S but I can see that I'm probably in the minority here. That being said, at home or in a hotel room that works fine for me.


----------



## Lohb

....with a 5000mAh battery in my Asus phone and just using phone lightly (screen not always on) it goes for ages with 9038s.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 22, 2019)

peter123 said:


> I've got this already and does indeed don't find it particularly useful as a portable solution. For that I prefer the ES100 or some of my dongles.
> 
> I'm just having a hard time to see anyone that actually use their phone for other things to be happy with the battery life paired with the ES9038S but I can see that I'm probably in the minority here. That being said, at home or in a hotel room that works fine for me.



Ah. So we're two, the thing is designed to power hungry planars, why would I power planars with my phone, given I'd be at home?

Doesn't make sense to me, however I'm interested in the product to plug on my workplace laptop to power 400-600 ohms earbuds, but I'm waiting for the 9038D, especially as power draw (which will be roughly twice as the 9038s) is the least of my concern in this scenario.

I don't want to have a desktop dac at work, it'd attract way too much attention, and a battery device like the topping nx4 or xduoo XD-05 plus doesn't make sense, don't need the battery. Most common USB dac have a crappy 50 mw output, so the E1DA fills a niche here.


----------



## Krassi (Nov 22, 2019)

..and with E1DA you have the choice for two completely different concepts that are both pocket size.. and with 9030d another choice when its done.

with a built in tinitus i have no problems with any for me impossible to recognize pdv2 noisefloor on super sensitive IEMS when you got your own noisefloor  and that Thing drives my all planar headphones like bullettrain


----------



## jsmiller58

Just got my 9038s...  Hearing tremendous interference (hiss pops, crackling) if my phone is not on Airplane mode...  Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Hisma

jsmiller58 said:


> Just got my 9038s...  Hearing tremendous interference (hiss pops, crackling) if my phone is not on Airplane mode...  Anyone else experiencing this?


nope you're not the only one.  it's not offensively bad, and it only happens occasionally, but I do hear it.  I found the same thing, it all goes away if I put it in airplane mode.  Sadly I think this is a phone issue.


----------



## backdrifter

Hisma said:


> nope you're not the only one.  it's not offensively bad, and it only happens occasionally, but I do hear it.  I found the same thing, it all goes away if I put it in airplane mode.  Sadly I think this is a phone issue.


If I plug directly into my Galaxy S9 to power the 9038S, I've been hearing noise when I use an IEM. But if I use a power bank, the noise goes away. I think that's good evidence that the source of the noise is the phone, at least for me.


----------



## piji

Sorry for the dumb question:

The OP warns about single ended to balanced adapters but is the reverse fine to use? That is, instead of swapping cables on my IEMs to single ended ones when I'm going to use a single ended source, can I use an adapter to turn a 2.5mm balanced output to a 3.5mm single ended? After some reading I'm a bit paranoid about MMCX connectors and an adapter on the output seems like it could be an alright idea.


----------



## Hisma

backdrifter said:


> If I plug directly into my Galaxy S9 to power the 9038S, I've been hearing noise when I use an IEM. But if I use a power bank, the noise goes away. I think that's good evidence that the source of the noise is the phone, at least for me.


you can also connect it to a PC/laptop, you won't hear any noise.
Though connecting the 9038S to my laptop made me realize something... source still matters.  The SQ was noticeably flatter & less dynamic from my windows laptop.  Can anyone explain why this is the case?  Does the 9038 have custom drivers on PC that can improve the sound?  I just let windows 10 auto-detect it.  On my oneplus 7T the SQ is noticeably improved using UAPP which by-passes android sound sampling vs "normal" music players.  
It just surprises me how much different this DAC can sound depending on source... you'd think it would be fairly consistent.  This also makes me consider getting a DAP.  I've heard of folks combining the 9038S with DAPs with excellent results... but to me that just seems like you're defeating the purpose of a DAP by adding an external DAC


----------



## backdrifter

Hisma said:


> you can also connect it to a PC/laptop, you won't hear any noise.
> Though connecting the 9038S to my laptop made me realize something... source still matters.  The SQ was noticeably flatter & less dynamic from my windows laptop.  Can anyone explain why this is the case?  Does the 9038 have custom drivers on PC that can improve the sound?  I just let windows 10 auto-detect it.  On my oneplus 7T the SQ is noticeably improved using UAPP which by-passes android sound sampling vs "normal" music players.
> It just surprises me how much different this DAC can sound depending on source... you'd think it would be fairly consistent.  This also makes me consider getting a DAP.  I've heard of folks combining the 9038S with DAPs with excellent results... but to me that just seems like you're defeating the purpose of a DAP by adding an external DAC


Unfortunately, I get noise when plugged into my laptop. I get the cleanest sound from my phone with the power bank.


----------



## Hisma

backdrifter said:


> Unfortunately, I get noise when plugged into my laptop. I get the cleanest sound from my phone with the power bank.


If that were the case I'd experiment with a different cable.


----------



## jsmiller58

In terms of hissing, crackling, etc, I think I have the root cause nailed down, at least in my case.  Earlier today I was at an outdoor venue and my phone was not connected to a WiFi signal, only cellular.  Interference galore!  When I turned on Airplane mode, no interference.  In both cases I was playing music stored on my cell phone.

Now I am home, with my phone connected to my wifi and not using my cellular.  Quiet as I could wish for.  

Just a data point, but I think this points to the noise being related to the cellular connection.  Is it interference - either being picked up by an unshielded circuit in the 9038s or the usb cable I am using to connect my phone and 9038s?  

I am getting a new cable tomorrow, and I can see.  Also I am thinking about wrapping the 9038s and / cable in aluminum foil to see if that cuts the interference.  

I really hope there is a way to cut the interference, as I would like to use this unit when I am on the go and my phone will be pretty useless as a phone if I have to keep it in airplane mode...  . It might make a nice desktop solution, but I already have some really good desktop solutions...


----------



## Lohb

jsmiller58 said:


> In terms of hissing, crackling, etc, I think I have the root cause nailed down, at least in my case.  Earlier today I was at an outdoor venue and my phone was not connected to a WiFi signal, only cellular.  Interference galore!  When I turned on Airplane mode, no interference.  In both cases I was playing music stored on my cell phone.
> 
> Now I am home, with my phone connected to my wifi and not using my cellular.  Quiet as I could wish for.
> 
> ...



You could try clip-on anti-RFI ferrite core barrels on the USB cable.Very cheap....come in various sizes.
Just need to clip on tight...can even do 1 each end of the cable...some say they can dull the sound, but I think that is
in the realms of imagination on a binary transmission cable.


----------



## peter123

piji said:


> Sorry for the dumb question:
> 
> The OP warns about single ended to balanced adapters but is the reverse fine to use? That is, instead of swapping cables on my IEMs to single ended ones when I'm going to use a single ended source, can I use an adapter to turn a 2.5mm balanced output to a 3.5mm single ended? After some reading I'm a bit paranoid about MMCX connectors and an adapter on the output seems like it could be an alright idea.



Yep, 3.5mm single ended male to 2.5mm balanced female is the way to avoid constant cable changes.


----------



## citral23

Hisma said:


> you can also connect it to a PC/laptop, you won't hear any noise.
> Though connecting the 9038S to my laptop made me realize something... source still matters.  The SQ was noticeably flatter & less dynamic from my windows laptop.  Can anyone explain why this is the case?  Does the 9038 have custom drivers on PC that can improve the sound?  I just let windows 10 auto-detect it.  On my oneplus 7T the SQ is noticeably improved using UAPP which by-passes android sound sampling vs "normal" music players.
> It just surprises me how much different this DAC can sound depending on source... you'd think it would be fairly consistent.  This also makes me consider getting a DAP.  I've heard of folks combining the 9038S with DAPs with excellent results... but to me that just seems like you're defeating the purpose of a DAP by adding an external DAC



That might be player + output driver dependant, I notice a difference in clarity using foobar with the wasabi output plugin, vs say vlc


----------



## lxlx

rendyG said:


> Gosh I wish there was a cable like Shanling L2, but with USB-C on both sides. The life would be much easier. Please, if anyone knows where to get one, let me know. (maybe custom?)


I got a 90° USB C to C, from a Shanling UP, only 10cm.
Bummer I can't find that cable alone for sale :/


----------



## rendyG

lxlx said:


> I got a 90° USB C to C, from a Shanling UP, only 10cm.
> Bummer I can't find that cable alone for sale :/


I saw that one and I still can't understand how noone sells similar cable. So far I've only seen one on taobao, but I have no experience with forwarding companies..
I even messages a few sites which makes custom usb cables, nothing.


----------



## lxlx

agree, I enquired at Shanling, weird situation that is


----------



## Lohb

rendyG said:


> I saw that one and I still can't understand how noone sells similar cable. So far I've only seen one on taobao, but I have no experience with forwarding companies..
> I even messages a few sites which makes custom usb cables, nothing.


Just quote the post to shanling, I'm sure they could make it available.


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 25, 2019)

Boutique paces like moon-audio make such small  90-degree digital cables, but they are overpriced.

AliExpress is filled with many long cables.


----------



## Hisma (Nov 25, 2019)

finally found a workable portable cable solution that works for me -






It's a 90 degree USB-C to 90 degree micro USB cable that came w/ my xduoo XP-2.  It's fairly easy to find small usb-c to micro-usb cables on e-bay and the likes, but for whatever reason usb-c to usb-c is a unicorn.  So I created my own by using a compact dongle to convert the mini-usb side to a usb-c.  The cable is designed to bend 180 degrees so this setup easily slides in my pocket & sits nearly flush w/ the phone.


----------



## Infoseeker

Micro USB because all the popular last gen stacks like the Chord Hugo.


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Nov 25, 2019)

Interesting stuff, strongly considering pairing the pdv2 with my ex1000 since i only use it on my desktop and according to the first post, has presets for ex1k? Anyone ever paired them do share your views on it, or any iems with peaky treble for that matter


----------



## Isloo (Nov 25, 2019)

I arrived at a similar solution, only with the Fiio usb c to usb micro cable. I am happy with it, but still don’t understand why no one is making a usb c to usb c L shaped plug.


----------



## lxlx

so, I enquired at Shanling ... they told me: 'FiiO LT-TC1'


----------



## Infoseeker

Seems they misunderstood you. It is not right-angled. https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lt-tc1.html


----------



## lior777

hey. the E1DA 9038s&PowerDAC v2 E1DA seems good! what the what's the difference?


i have the ZIKU HD-X9 dap without type-c or otg 

what that the cheap dac with OTG that will be can connect to the E1DA 9038s?


----------



## Infoseeker

lior777 said:


> hey. the E1DA 9038s&PowerDAC v2 E1DA seems good! what the what's the difference?
> 
> 
> i have the ZIKU HD-X9 dap without type-c or otg
> ...



The PowerDAC can change how it sounds via the app. 

The 9038s has no settings or app. It is a reference sound that is will not allow you to change things. The decay and such won't be slow.


----------



## NotKunvinced

lior777 said:


> hey. the E1DA 9038s&PowerDAC v2 E1DA seems good! what the what's the difference?
> 
> 
> i have the ZIKU HD-X9 dap without type-c or otg
> ...



The TempoTec V1 works perfectly with the 9038s using the Fiio cable mentioned just a couple of posts back.


----------



## peter123

NotKunvinced said:


> The TempoTec V1 works perfectly with the 9038s using the Fiio cable mentioned just a couple of posts back.



So the V1 can power the 9038S without issues? How long battery life do you get when pairing the two?


----------



## NotKunvinced

peter123 said:


> So the V1 can power the 9038S without issues? How long battery life do you get when pairing the two?



I've had no problems with it. 

I haven't done an exhaustive battery test with it but I've listened to that combo for 5 hours in one sitting, not sure how much battery was left when I had to turn it off.


----------



## oneula

here's my setup
short 6" USB c to USB c with right angle connectors
you can use the cables with or without the right angle connectors


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 25, 2019)

Anyone use an adapter like the one that comes with this Nintendo Switch Bluetooth device?

US $1.51  | 90 Degree Type C Adapter, USB C Male to Female Adapter Upward and Downward Angled USB-C Adaptor USB 3.1 Type-C Connector
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qtnbwOWM


----------



## lxlx

Infoseeker said:


> Seems they misunderstood you. It is not right-angled. https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lt-tc1.html


Sure they did, but I think it's funny that Shanling offers a FiiO product


----------



## Infoseeker

Oh another alternative, asking this guy on AliExpress to make a right angled ribbon cable.


----------



## peter123

NotKunvinced said:


> I've had no problems with it.
> 
> I haven't done an exhaustive battery test with it but I've listened to that combo for 5 hours in one sitting, not sure how much battery was left when I had to turn it off.



Thanks! That's enough information for me, can't wait for my V1 to arrive....


----------



## lior777

peter123 said:


> Thanks! That's enough information for me, can't wait for my V1 to arrive....



nice, i search for warm sound. will the 9038 will good?

Is there a serious difference in sound between the player itself  v1 and the extra duck mode?


----------



## Infoseeker

PowerDac is considered having a warmer sound between the 2 devices.


----------



## peter123

lior777 said:


> nice, i search for warm sound. will the 9038 will good?
> 
> Is there a serious difference in sound between the player itself  v1 and the extra duck mode?



The 9038S is not warm, rather quite neutral to my ears. The V2 is a lot warmer but I do prefer the 9038S personally. I bought the V1 without analog output and it still hasn't arrived.....


----------



## jsmiller58 (Nov 28, 2019)

I am a new owner of the 9038s and the PoweDAC.

Lots of great things are written about these so I won’t repeat those.  But nothing is perfect and each of these products have something that might disqualify them for some people, and I want to make sure these issues are clearly stated (yes written about elsewhere but since this thread is 30 pages, and almost all of them filled with tributes, sprinkling in every now and then reminders that nothing is perfect is probably a public service  )

For those considering the 9038s as a portable DAC / Amp to run off their cell phones, this is a great solution...  but...  if you are someone that highly bothered by interference noise, and you want to use the 9038s with your cell phone, don’t get this.  Seems that cellular signals (but at least for me not WiFi) are picked up as pops, crackling, etc.  I am fine as I don’t hear it when playing music at reasonable levels, but I know for some they will consider this a disqualification - pages and pages of complaints about interference is written about on some DAP threads about interference with particular DAPs, so I know this really bothers some people.

For those considering the PowerDAC as a desktop / transportable solution, it is great!  But, one major flaw.  The PowerDAC will revert to full power when it boots up.  You have to go into the Bluetooth app (it is controlled via a Bluetooth but does not play via Bluetooth) and lower the volume.  You will be blasted by VERY LOUD sound if you forget.  Like I have.  Multiple times.


----------



## Lohb

jsmiller58 said:


> I am a new owner of the 9038s and the PoweDAC.
> 
> Lots of great things are written about these so I won’t repeat those.  But nothing is perfect and each of these products have something that might disqualify them for some people, and I want to make sure these issues are clearly stated (yes written about elsewhere but since this thread is 30 pages, and almost all of them filled with tributes, sprinkling in every now and then reminders that nothing is perfect is probably a public service  )
> 
> ...



There is a workaround for that if I remeber...you save a low volume preset as default.


----------



## Lohb (Nov 30, 2019)

Soooooo, just got a custom shells pair of Musicmaker BL1 planar magnetic IEMs to pair with 9038s, and boy do they pair.....

( Optional nozzle foam mod to tame treble a notch and increase subs with no EQ  ) 

...truly stellar out E1DA un-EQ'd...natural side of neutral tonality...great micro-detail transmission and imaging...'headstage' comes out just kind of in front of eyes, where I like it.
You need to tiproll though, as most know, stock tips usually hold back the full potential...very transformative with that...Great sub extension and instrument decays indicate the sweetspot.
I may mess around with longer bore spinfit tips as I think that works better with planar IEMs overall SQ...especially in bringing out low-end.

Looking forward to 9038S V3 so I can Appzap soundflowerpot on MacOS re. volume control systemwide..PITA


----------



## jsmiller58

Lohb said:


> There is a workaround for that if I remeber...you save a low volume preset as default.


I will have to try that!!!


----------



## peter123

Lohb said:


> Soooooo, just got a custom shells pair of Musicmaker BL1 planar magnetic IEMs...truly stellar out E1DA un-EQ'd...natural side of neutral tonality...great micro-detail transmission and imaging...'headstage' comes out just kind of in front of face where I like it.
> You need to tiproll though, as most know, stock tips usually hold back the full potential...very transformative with that...Great sub extension and instrument decays indicate the sweetspot.
> I may mess around with longer bore spinfit tips as I think that works better with planar IEMs overall SQ...
> 
> Looking forward to 9038S V3 so I can appzap soundflowerpot on MacOS re. volume control systemwide..



Have you ever heard the **** MT100?


----------



## Lohb (Nov 28, 2019)

peter123 said:


> Have you ever heard the **** MT100?


Nope, thing I like about the planar IEM deal is one driver for coherence across the delivery.....dat planar presentation....I can endure a higher amount of treble off these vs most lower priced BA treble...as a bit treble sensitive...hence liking mono 1060C planar...LCD2C etc...
The decays on BL1 remind me of LZA2 which had something special in that region....a lucky accidentand 9038S holding nothing nor adding any brittleness like old school 9018 Sabrezzzzzz.


----------



## peter123

Lohb said:


> Nope, thing I like about the planar IEM deal is one driver for coherence across the delivery.....dat planar presentation....I can endure a higher amount of treble off these vs most lower priced BA treble...as a bit treble sensitive...hence liking mono 1060C planar...LCD2C etc...
> The decays on BL1 remind me of LZA2 which had something special in that region....a lucky accidentand 9038S holding nothing nor adding any brittleness like old school 9018 Sabrezzzzzz.



Thanks! I really enjoy the MT100 and have always been intrigued by the BL1, just afraid they're to similar. The MT100 is really flat (probably the most flat, in a good way, I've ever heard) with bass that goes deep but it does lack some impact, how's the bass impact on the BL1?

Sorry for the OT but I do plan to use them with the 9038S


----------



## Lohb

peter123 said:


> Thanks! I really enjoy the MT100 and have always been intrigued by the BL1, just afraid they're to similar. The MT100 is really flat (probably the most flat, in a good way, I've ever heard) with bass that goes deep but it does lack some impact, how's the bass impact on the BL1?
> 
> Sorry for the OT but I do plan to use them with the 9038S


Extended and controlled un-EQ'd vs impact at my listening levels. Am going to do the sponge mods on all ports maybe.


----------



## peter123

Lohb said:


> Extended and controlled un-EQ'd vs impact at my listening levels. Am going to do the sponge mods on all ports maybe.



Thanks again!


----------



## zaero69

Any idea when will we have more info on the unbalanced one?


----------



## citral23

zaero69 said:


> Any idea when will we have more info on the unbalanced one?



Latest news from discord are very promising. He posted CAD renderings of the board and said "Savitech USB/I2S bridge version" and 
"ready to order PCB sample".

Will feature native DSD up to 256 and 32/384 PCM.

I've been patiently waiting to replace my sonata HD at work, wondering if I should get a sabaj DA3 or a beam for a long time, but I think it's well worth the patience.


----------



## Hisma

jsmiller58 said:


> I am a new owner of the 9038s and the PoweDAC.
> 
> Lots of great things are written about these so I won’t repeat those.  But nothing is perfect and each of these products have something that might disqualify them for some people, and I want to make sure these issues are clearly stated (yes written about elsewhere but since this thread is 30 pages, and almost all of them filled with tributes, sprinkling in every now and then reminders that nothing is perfect is probably a public service  )
> 
> ...



the part about the interference is very true.  It's been bothering me lately.  I actually found it explained in the discord group -
"-Ivan decided to filter only 2 out of 4 outputs for a lower output impedance. That's why the other 2 outputs can still pick up EMI. -it's not the distance between the 9038S and your phone that matters, it's the distance between your phone and the cable.

e.g. having the 9038s far away from your phone will still result in EMI noises when your cable is wrapped around the phone"

So the only way to prevent noise reliably is to keep your 9038S as far away from your phone as possible, which defeats the purpose of having an easy mobile setup.  Or, you can put it in airplane mode, which means you may as well have a DAP at that point.
So apparently 9038D has addressed this design issue by shielding all of the outputs.  So I am curious to see what the battery drain is like on the 9038D.  If it's not too terrible I will likely scoop one up as I'm finding the EMI in the 9038S to be the most annoying issue after a few weeks of use.


----------



## jsmiller58

Hisma said:


> the part about the interference is very true.  It's been bothering me lately.  I actually found it explained in the discord group -
> "-Ivan decided to filter only 2 out of 4 outputs for a lower output impedance. That's why the other 2 outputs can still pick up EMI. -it's not the distance between the 9038S and your phone that matters, it's the distance between your phone and the cable.
> 
> e.g. having the 9038s far away from your phone will still result in EMI noises when your cable is wrapped around the phone"
> ...


I was really hoping to upgrade my phone, and use my current phone as a dedicated DAP with the 9038s as the DAC/Amp attached by Velcro to the phone.  Limiting the use to not enable streaming will definitely be a bummer.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Is this with all phones? Im using my Samsung S9 and I havent had emi issues


----------



## jsmiller58

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> Is this with all phones? Im using my Samsung S9 and I havent had emi issues


I only know I have this problem with my LG v30.


----------



## Hisma

Had it with my LG V30 and still with my new oneplus 7t.


----------



## Infoseeker

I don't have any noise problems from my Asus RoG Phone 2.


----------



## Hisma

Maybe it is based on the position of the wireless antenna in relation to the phone USB port.  Sucks that I've had it on two phones in a row from completely different manufacturers. But it seems to not affect everyone, which is good. Was wondering why more people weren't complaining about it.


----------



## AudiophileTigger (Dec 2, 2019)

Good Morning everyone, need a bit of an advice.

I recently purchased a pair of Blon bl-03s (excellent iem) and have been using them with headphone out of my MacBook Pro 2017, in addition to that I have a DragonFly Black but aside from an increase in volume, I don't hear any discernible difference in audio quality. Since I am on a budget, thinking of getting e1da PowerDAC v2, but was wondering if:

1. Given my current setup, is PDv2 worth the upgrade?
2. Considering relatively low impedance of Blons v/s the insane power output of PDv2, is there a possibility of frying my iems? Or making me deaf for that matter?

I'm fairly new to this hobby, so any help would be greatly appreciated!  If I should be asking this elsewhere, please redirect

Thank you!
- anees


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 2, 2019)

It will be loud, but won't break anything . There is an iem mode, you just turn it off and on till it goes to iem-mode. Actually the output impedence of the E1da makes it better for low impedence iems. 

Oh, and you will need to buy a balanced cable.

The E1da would be an upgrade, but if you had really sensitive iems. The Blon-03 is not crazy sensitive. So it won't matter.


----------



## AudiophileTigger

Infoseeker said:


> Oh, and you will need to buy a balanced cable.



Thank you! Of course, I'll be buying two balanced cables ; 1 **** 16 core 2 pin for the Blons and another one for Hd58x


----------



## josesol07

Hi, recently got my 9038S. A fantastic pairing with Cayin N3. 
Volume control and equ adjustment at N3 end.
This pair feeding Tin Hifi P1 is giving me total aural pleasure !! 
Clarity, transparency, and instrument separation in another level. And such a black background.
Life is good.....


----------



## Krassi

@AudiophileTigger you will not be disappointed also because there are some nice presets for blon03 from the E1DA discord people that makes them even nicer.
pdv2 or 9038 is the best upgrade you can do.


----------



## AudiophileTigger

Krassi said:


> @AudiophileTigger you will not be disappointed also because there are some nice presets for blon03 from the E1DA discord people that makes them even nicer.
> pdv2 or 9038 is the best upgrade you can do.


Thanks @Krassi, I'll sure check them out. Let me order the stuff and I'll report back here when it arrives

- anees


----------



## Krassi

No Problem. Blons are of course not wonderheadphones, but for the pricetag really the bang for the buck now. You should check the discord once you are ready there youll get all questions answered too.


----------



## AudiophileTigger

Definitely @Krassi, they are not endgame but very good for the price I paid for them. Especially considering the tuning having good performance accross the whole spectrum, which makes them a delight to listen to.

PDv2 will mostly be hooked to my Hd58x, where I'm expecting a better improvement


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 2, 2019)

Krassi said:


> @AudiophileTigger you will not be disappointed also because there are some nice presets for blon03 from the E1DA discord people that makes them even nicer.
> pdv2 or 9038 is the best upgrade you can do.



Where do I collect these presets? Are their Audeze i4 presets?


----------



## jsmiller58

i am not sure about everyone else’s experience, but I am having a nasty problem with my 9038s...  I listen in IEM mode, and then it will suddenly switch to full power mode.  This will happen both when I am moving around or when I am stationary - for a while I thought it was due to a loose usb connection, but it happens when stationary as well.  I also swapped cables, but no change.  Given this problem, and the bad EMI noise, I think this solution is not for me.  

I wish everyone who has a 9038s many wonderful hours of listening pleasure, and none of the problems


----------



## Krassi

please contact E1DA directly he is more than interested in finding out any problems to avoid them in the future. 

@Infoseeker did you get them from the discord? i put up a freeforums page for presets some time ago that could be used to upload presets. its impossible to find them in this crappy discord sadly


----------



## Lohb

Krassi said:


> please contact E1DA directly he is more than interested in finding out any problems to avoid them in the future.
> 
> @Infoseeker did you get them from the discord? i put up a freeforums page for presets some time ago that could be used to upload presets. its impossible to find them in this crappy discord sadly


This one ?
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/e1d...8x-hifitoy-hptoy.915835/page-26#post-15316942


----------



## Krassi

yep..well its empty i just put it up and put my own presets inside..
we really need something to find them . on the discord the search options are cancer


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 3, 2019)

Krassi said:


> please contact E1DA directly he is more than interested in finding out any problems to avoid them in the future.
> 
> @Infoseeker did you get them from the discord? i put up a freeforums page for presets some time ago that could be used to upload presets. its impossible to find them in this crappy discord sadly




Yes he was kind enough to make one here.

https://yadi.sk/d/4P8rwxMEO0-QAg

Though it was mentioned the i4 may be too sensitive than is ideal.


----------



## Krassi

ah ok  so it was you  i hope you will have maximum listening fun now with your Audeze i4!
And you should also try and tweek it to your preferences and make some iterations of it.


----------



## Lohb

@Krassi 
..............TiN P1 + ShUoEr TaPe...which one is your fav. with E1 stuff ?


----------



## Krassi

hard to tell at home my sundaras on pdv2 with my preset and on 9038s the tapes . well i havent used p1 for a while because i am lazy )
pretty hard to tell but all i bought works great..


----------



## Infoseeker

If you got the PowerDac then the P1. 

If you are using the 9038s, then the Shuoer Tape, it needs no eq and just needs to be powered.


----------



## Krassi

with a good preset you can improve the mids of the tapes a lot on pdv2.. well you can improve anything with it.. thats what i like about it


----------



## Lohb

Anyone using iSine20 with PDV2 instead of the audeze EQ stuff ?


----------



## lgcubana

Lohb said:


> Anyone using iSine20 with PDV2 instead of the audeze EQ stuff ?


If you have a source for a 2.5 mm balanced cable for the iSine20, please share the vendor's info.

TIA


----------



## Cat Music

Is the E1DA better than the btr5, up4, is it 100? I mean the sound quality


----------



## Lohb

Cat Music said:


> Is the E1DA better than the btr5, up4, is it 100? I mean the sound quality


It will be, older Sabre tech in the dongles above...even if you used wired DAC-out function. I'm buying BTR5 and know it will be a compromise.


----------



## ballog (Dec 5, 2019)

Cat Music said:


> Is the E1DA better than the btr5, up4, is it 100? I mean the sound quality


This is exactly the same query i've had on my mind while waiting for the release and impressions of the BTR5 and UP4. Would also appreciate some first hand impressions/comparisons. Anyway very interesting SQ comparison would be E1DA vs Fiio Q5s


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

ballog said:


> This is exactly the same query i've had on my mind while waiting for the release and impressions of the BTR5 and UP4. Would also appreciate some first hand impressions/comparisons. Anyway very interesting SQ comparison would be E1DA vs Fiio Q5s


Check out the Audiosense impressions page. On the last few pages I have done a comparrison between the two. I personally prefer the 9038s. I have the Q5s with the AM3D module and it is great. But I prefer the natural vibe the 9038s gives out more. They both come extremely close to sq but all truly comes down to personal preference. I just recently started using the 9038s on performance mode with the Audiosense T800 and I truly mind blown on how good it sounds. Iem mode is useless to me now since on poweramp I can set replay gain to -16db which makes all 3 modes much lower in volume if not even lower in volume than iem mode. So no chance to blast my ears.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

So can anyone confirm the differences in Sq compared to normal mode, performance mode and se mode on the 9038s. Performance mode for me is much better than iem mode. I hear more low end, mids shine through, treble is smooth and crystal clear. Detail and soundstage is better as well. But how does it compare to normal mode and se mode?


----------



## Lohb

What was the "SE" in SE Tube mode again ? Was it  "SET" ....single-end triode emulation ?


----------



## Infoseeker

Is it normal that my AudioWizard Dolby eq of my Asus phone can influence the sound of my 9038s? Is it fine for me to do that?


----------



## Krassi

i used the crap search in discord and found a post where i searched with crap search in discord:
when i checked the search "Normal mode fast locks PLL but it has more high order harmonics. Performance mode slower may mute couple second from the track start but almost no high order harmonics, no ESS hump."
and E1Da could only hear a difference between SE mode and normal mode
and i dondt  sounds all the same to me but the Tube mode ( i got tinitus so i am the worst person for comparing noise... at least once in a while this is an advantage)


----------



## Lohb

IMO Performance mode - absolute transparency/treble really shimmers, SE Tube - more body/layering in mids.
Looking forward to V3 balanced.


----------



## Infoseeker

I look forward to not having to plug-unplug and staring at a flickering dot. Or at least have multiple labeled leds or a color scheme.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone using 9038S with LCD2C/2CB.....good synergy and enough power ?


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 10, 2019)

The low output impedence should match good with the Lcd 2c impedence. So no bass being influenced.

And the sensitivity should let them be loud.

But whether in actual practice. I could try my Lcd XC with it later. Though that isn't the exact model you are asking.


___
Recently tried the Final Audio e5000, with a sensitivity of 93 and a crazy low impedence of 16. The 9038s is as if made for these. Amazing, one of the only headphones I can listen loud without fatiguing. And it isn't influenced by the coldness of the 9038s....and they can get loud and maintain a great Soundstage.


----------



## Lohb (Dec 10, 2019)

Infoseeker said:


> The low output impedence should match good with the Lcd 2c impedence. So no bass being influenced.
> 
> And the sensitivity should let them be loud.
> 
> ...


Thnaks, Monoprice 1060C (open back) much the same for fatigue-free planar listening though i use them exclusively for electronic music as they are not so tonally accurate for organic/'real" music.....am generally loving 9038S for planar gear...got another pair of planar IEMs  on the way to find the magic combo.
Picked up a pair of 2C for a friend, but unfortunately no mini-XLR to TRRS cable to test them out before recommending 9038S or not.


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 10, 2019)

I can positively say the LCD-XC can be fully driven via the E1da 9038s. But listening volume within 2 to 3 clicks from full volume. Dynamics potential are fully expressed.

Using my custom ordered 4.4mm balanced cable then using a FiiO 4.4mm-to-2.5mm adapter.

Haha I really have less reason to keep my Hiby R6 Pro dap, other than the last update allows global eq presets.


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Infoseeker said:


> Recently tried the Final Audio e5000, with a sensitivity of 93 and a crazy low impedence of 16. The 9038s is as if made for these. Amazing, one of the only headphones I can listen loud without fatiguing. And it isn't influenced by the coldness of the 9038s....and they can get loud and maintain a great Soundstage.



I've also found the 9038s to be perfect with similar headphones to the e5000 - any natural sounding DD with elevated bass will be great.


----------



## nitinvaid20

Hello everyone 1st of all i am new to these type of DAC i have seen this 1st time.
I have OnePlus 7pro which has USB type c no 3.5mm jack
I have 1More Quad driver earphone which does not would good with usb type c converter so someone suggested me on telegram to take a look at this.
Please suggest which one in should buy to suit my needs


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 10, 2019)

You should get the 9038D, but that is not released yet.

Since you can't change the cable on those.


----------



## nitinvaid20

Infoseeker said:


> You should get the 9038D, but that is not released yet.
> 
> Since you can't change the cable on those.


9038D.. so have to wait for that.
No other option


----------



## Krassi

Yep! as i told you but check discord for updates.


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 10, 2019)

Really, with a sensitivity of 99.  No other company usb dacs will be better than the One plus cable.


The 9038D should have the specs to run it when released.

For other options:
The Chord mojo could run it, but that is bulk.(and pricey)

An LG phone could do it all on its own. If you want to go even louder, you can trick it with an impedence adapter (an extension cable) to let it give more power. Find one used, and you will have a cheap and very powerful portable audio device.


----------



## Lohb

There is no new PowerDAC about to be released is there...? 
I'm not on discord for latest info.


----------



## Isloo

Lohb said:


> There is no new PowerDAC about to be released is there...?
> I'm not on discord for latest info.



Not as far as I am aware.


----------



## Lohb (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks,just ordered one. I just quit the E1DA discord as it was so active, I was never off it !
I think its the live typing function on discord that had me always looking for what was being talked about next...

My phone USB port a bit loose now so its causing issues with E1DA9038S. That is the thing with hooking it up, along
with hooking it up to charge...life of the USB port halves...I was getting disconnects if I moved the cord and had massive white noise
spikes before whipping the cable out...luckily I had planar earphones that can handle big spikes...that is only drawback with dongles
vs DAPs....it's that connecting port dying on you or acting up just out of warranty....


----------



## Isloo

Lohb said:


> Thanks,just ordered one. I just quit the E1DA discord as it was so active, I was never off it !
> I think its the live typing function on discord that had me always looking for what was being talked about next...
> 
> My phone USB port a bit loose now so its causing issues with E1DA9038S. That is the think with hooking it up along
> ...



If you have planars, you are going to love the PDV2! They were made for each other.

The discord can be quite addictive. It is so fast moving at times it can be difficult to keep up!


----------



## Lohb

It would be good if E1DA designed a battery-powered lossless receiver with either unit using whatever protocol....could even do a kickstarter for that..he has proven his design chops already vs the likes of LH Labs which was a disasterfest.

No-one has really released anything practical and mobile that is lossless to work with devices wirelessly....(I think ?)


----------



## Krassi

The discord is superaddictive and its 24/7  .. really


----------



## lgcubana

Just received my PDV2.  I learned one thing right off the bat: I don't know how to EQ, to save my life.

I've tried my Monolith M1060 on several setups, without getting anywhere close to a satisfactory setting.  Load the preset &  

I only had to make minor adjustments to 25Hz & 4706 Hz


----------



## Charlie Norwood

Lohb said:


> It would be good if E1DA designed a battery-powered lossless receiver with either unit using whatever protocol....could even do a kickstarter for that..he has proven his design chops already vs the likes of LH Labs which was a disasterfest.
> 
> No-one has really released anything practical and mobile that is lossless to work with devices wirelessly....(I think ?)



lossless and wireless don't really go together. there's aptx hd and sony's LDAC, which both get close and qualify as "hi-res" but there's still some compression/transcoding. But there are several devices out there already using those codecs, the fiio btr5 being one: https://www.fiio.com/btr5


----------



## Lohb

Charlie Norwood said:


> lossless and wireless don't really go together


Works with uPnP/DLNA home networks (Lossless ALLO USbridge etc) . I actually had that set-up in a sling with WIFIdirect/receiver powered off USB and DAC on optical but the THd off the combined devices was quite high. 
Don't understand why they can't bring it in a smaller format with wifidirect on many phones, unless its a components size/cost issue.


----------



## cc chabba

anybody has some insights on release of the #9038D - is the 3,5mm version ever coming out? or did it get dropped?
cheerio


----------



## Isloo

lgcubana said:


> Just received my PDV2.  I learned one thing right off the bat: I don't know how to EQ, to save my life.
> 
> I've tried my Monolith M1060 on several setups, without getting anywhere close to a satisfactory setting.  Load the preset &
> 
> I only had to make minor adjustments to 25Hz & 4706 Hz



It has been a steep learning curve for me as well, as previously I never eq'd at all. I find the "Loudness Dry/Wet" slider to be really useful


----------



## requal (Dec 15, 2019)

Is it possible to disassembly 9038s dac? How to do it in easiest way?  I'd like to add some emf tape..


----------



## Lohb

Anyone tried 9038S vs Dragonfly Cobalt ?


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 15, 2019)

Lohb said:


> Anyone tried 9038S vs Dragonfly Cobalt ?



AmirM did, 9038s was better on many specs. Even louder by multiple times.


----------



## Lohb (Dec 16, 2019)

Does PDV2 come with a USB-B cable if you don't order Y-split package...and if yes, how long is it approximately ?
Just need to know if I have to order a cable before mine arrives this week, so I'm already to test it out.


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 16, 2019)

It is a typical interconnect. But I think it requires a package.

It is not anything special. I believe it is this listing here. If you want it alone. 


US $0.68  31%OFF | High Speed Transparent Blue USB 2.0 Printer Cable Type A Male to Type B Male Dual Shielding for 0.3m, 1.5m, 3m ,5m
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NMAZ9YJO


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 16, 2019)

Preset made for me for the Lcd i4. Really works good. No hiss either. Amazing subbass and timbre. Had to increase the treble a step. Some songs I need to change the bass. 

https://yadi.sk/d/4P8rwxMEO0-QAg


----------



## Lohb

Infoseeker said:


> Preset made for me for the Lcd i4. Really works good. No hiss either. Amazing subbass and timbre. Had to increase the treble a step. Some songs I need to change the bass.
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/4P8rwxMEO0-QAg


The planar IEMs dreams are made of


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 17, 2019)

On discord, it was suggested to me to try another preset where the i4 eq is merged with a vinyl compression/filter preset.

The sound is even funner and it gives a nice simulated Soundstage without making things sound far away. It is also gives a nicer instrument seperation.


----------



## Krassi

i got this same with my sundara preset.. started with vinyl like compressor preset and then added autoEq correction curve on it


----------



## Lohb (Dec 20, 2019)

Got the PDV2...initial first 10 minutes impressions with planar IEMs.....is darker/fuller-bodied instrument hits than 9038s - but it has that sparkly treble coming through the darker veneer......good separation, but not same separation as 9038S maybe....seems to extend a bit more in front of face as well as out to sides...More brain burn-in needed....no EQ on impressions.

EDIT : Couldn't stop listening to music with PDV2...always a good sign...going great with 1060C (openback) for electronic music...just love that fuller body and natural side of neutral tonality with PDV2.
9038S got a bit shouty after a certain volume with planar gear.


----------



## Infoseeker

Lohb said:


> Got the PDV2...initial first 10 miuntes impressions with planar IEMs.....is darker/fuller-bodied instrument hits that 9038s but it has that sparkly treble coming through the darker veneer......good separation, but not same separation as 9038S maybe....seems to extend a bit more in front of face as well as out to sides...More brain burn-in needed....no EQ on impressions.



The Pdv2 app has a compression (filter?) called vynl. It will help increase seperation for the Pdv2.


----------



## Lohb (Dec 20, 2019)

Teradak U9 5-volt linear power supply may be a great solution for independent desktop power for PDV2.




Can pick them up from eBay.
https://www.teradak.com/products/46.html

Owned it before...usually includes a Y-split cable data/power cable with USB-B male termination....(I'd confirm that with the seller as some try to not include the cable at times). You'd need another source device data cable terminating in USB-B printer style to plug in back of the power cable below.

1 USB data line   (below USB-B black plug)
and
1 USB power line (below red/black paracord line)

will both merge into back of PDV2 (below with yellow shrink).





EDIT : I tried a cheap aliX USB galvanic isolator dongle behind PDV2 yesterday out my Macbook Air, but it would not play music...same with 9038S.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone notice any improvement upsampling 44k to 192k on PDV2...?
You get some that say stay native, some say only double the upsampling rate 88k (which you can't), or full upsampling etc etc...


----------



## Ra97oR

I am looking forward to the 9038D. Do the current 9038X get RF interference?


----------



## Lohb

Ra97oR said:


> I am looking forward to the 9038D. Do the current 9038X get RF interference?


On some phones it appears so.


----------



## jsmiller58

Ra97oR said:


> I am looking forward to the 9038D. Do the current 9038X get RF interference?


If you are asking about the 9038S, then at least on my LG v30 the answer is a definite yes.  Seems to be related to noise from cellular signal, not wifi or Bluetooth, at least for me.


----------



## Infoseeker

For me and my Asus RoG Phone 2, there is no noise associated with either E1da device.

We should make a list somewhere of afflicted source devices.


----------



## tiamor988

Ra97oR said:


> I am looking forward to the 9038D. Do the current 9038X get RF interference?


The 9038X is probably a no go. Or you mean the 9038S? 9038S Gen 3 is likely coming after 9038D. It will have everything the D have, tap change volume, newer USB Bridge (32/324, DSD) and EMI filtering.


----------



## Lohb

tiamor988 said:


> The 9038X is probably a no go. Or you mean the 9038S? 9038S Gen 3 is likely coming after 9038D. It will have everything the D have, tap change volume, newer USB Bridge (32/324, DSD) and EMI filtering.


When was that posted, yesterday or a while back ? Thanks.


----------



## tiamor988

Lohb said:


> When was that posted, yesterday or a while back ? Thanks.


Yesterday. In 9038D chatroom.


----------



## Pricklyears101

Finally bought the PDV2 to pair with the EX1000 cuz of that harman preset and omg what a pairing... Sibilance is gone, soundstage is just unreal. This is what dreams are made of.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

This forum is bad for my wallet, but I have to check this out.

P1 orderd and a pdv2 to drive them, while at it also took the 9038s to drive some bl-03 on the go.

Merry Christmas me  and now we wait.

P.s. all merry Christmas ofc


----------



## Lohb

Possible to use HPToy app to control EQ if you are hooked up to macOS using Audirvana+......?

Also, I guess from that unit heat the PDv2 is running in Class A ?


----------



## Infoseeker

Yes, you use your phone to EQ the Pdv2 while it is being used for your computer.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Infoseeker said:


> Yes, you use your phone to EQ the Pdv2 while it is being used for your computer.



Reading you signature p1+pdv2 must be heaven, care to elaborate on the topic I'm curious what kind of eq the p1 require to shine


----------



## Infoseeker

Sebastiaan156 said:


> Reading you signature p1+pdv2 must be heaven, care to elaborate on the topic I'm curious what kind of eq the p1 require to shine



Thing is the eq of the E1da let's you eq really miniscule bands. Other eq setups will seem simple in comparison.


----------



## musicinmymind

There are two option for cable, OTG Cable and USB B to A, for y split which option to choose, please suggest.


----------



## Lohb

OTG.


----------



## musicinmymind

Thx


----------



## Infoseeker (Dec 28, 2019)

Honestly you need both. I believe the Otg option gives both cables, hence it's higher price.


----------



## Pricklyears101

I think for sensitive iems and headphones in general, the iematch 2.5 greatly helps in lowering background hiss and better manage volume headroom. My windows system volume only needs to go as high as 10/100 to reach my normal listening volumes, it's that powerful. Turn the master volume to full and control the volume via the music app and the system notification sounds will blast your ears, don't risk it. And the iematch has that spacer in the jack as well so 2.5mm jacks with fat barrels can be used with it.


----------



## musicinmymind

I made an order, let me check when it arrives, right now using LG V40->Arrow 4G-> P1 and happy with SQ. Bass boost and High Gain on 4G is better than P1 with Mojo, will be interesting to check with E1da.


----------



## backdrifter

There has been some discussion of the Meizu HiFi DAC Pro here and on the Discord. I shared my thoughts about it here for those who are interested.


----------



## Lohb

PDV2 good match with Shuoer Tape....no hiss etc @18-ohm ?


----------



## Krassi (Jan 6, 2020)

works great with tape but i cant tell you for sure if it has a high frequency hiss because i have a tinitus.. ok usually i hear any annyoing high frequency stuff directly because i am a professional with this 
. i have not recognized any noise that should not be there. it also is super loud on 30% windows volume..
gets much louder at same volume than tin p1 for example


----------



## ldo77

josesol07 said:


> Hi, recently got my 9038S. A fantastic pairing with Cayin N3.
> Volume control and equ adjustment at N3 end.
> This pair feeding Tin Hifi P1 is giving me total aural pleasure !!
> Clarity, transparency, and instrument separation in another level. And such a black background.
> Life is good.....


@josesol07 : Wich firmware version do you have on your N3 ?
With mine, I can't adjust the volume, when a device is connected on the USD-C. My Cayin N3 has the last firmware V3.1


----------



## josesol07

@ido77, hi, I also have firmware 3.1 on mine. Have selected "USB"  on USB mode, and "headphones" on output mode.
When you connect your E1DA to the N3 do you get a message "connecting audio device" on N3 screen?
Have you tried with another USB-C to USB-C cable?
regards
Jose


----------



## ldo77

josesol07 said:


> @ido77, hi, I also have firmware 3.1 on mine. Have selected "USB"  on USB mode, and "headphones" on output mode.
> When you connect your E1DA to the N3 do you get a message "connecting audio device" on N3 screen?
> Have you tried with another USB-C to USB-C cable?
> regards
> Jose


Thanks.
I did it but It doesn't controle the volume.
So I'll try with another cable.


----------



## josesol07

ldo77 said:


> Thanks.
> I did it but It doesn't controle the volume.
> So I'll try with another cable.


If it does not work try an older firmware, 
good luck


----------



## Lohb

...any hot news on coming E1DA products from discord...?
Am loving PDV2 in meantime....nice handwarmer too.


----------



## Krassi

E1DA ist waiting for the evaluation board($200) from Comtrue (thats was on tuesday)... Finally a company that is not corrupt or ignores customers..


----------



## mikejazz

Pretty new here. I just ordered a Tansio Mirai TSMR3 Pro.. Since it's very efficient it seems that a 9038 might be a better choice? Also---I tried reading through most of this thread---I need a recommendation for a not-too-expensive balanced cable for the Tansio Mirai. Also--any word on the 9038D?
BTW--my name is Michael Arnopol. I'm a jazz bassist and my trio played at the CAMJAM here in Chicago 10 years ago!


----------



## Krassi

It is better.. it is always better..thats no joke and once you listen to that amps you will nod..I will win all the time unless you look for a bluetooth solution..

I listen to sooooo muchflac Jazz music now and it sounds amazing on both dacs.. with or without EQ...Well actually my AKG k340 ruins everything thats hooked to my crappy khadas atom.. but ok..
For mobilr clarity and sensitive IEMS the 9038s is really amazing and the better choice with more usability ...hard to beat.. ( i dondt get money for writing this!! damned  those dacs sound sooooo good and are compact like nothing)


----------



## Lohb

mikejazz said:


> Pretty new here. I just ordered a Tansio Mirai TSMR3 Pro.. Since it's very efficient it seems that a 9038 might be a better choice? Also---I tried reading through most of this thread---I need a recommendation for a not-too-expensive balanced cable for the Tansio Mirai. Also--any word on the 9038D?
> BTW--my name is Michael Arnopol. I'm a jazz bassist and my trio played at the CAMJAM here in Chicago 10 years ago!


Let us know how Tansio pairs with 9038s....it is one I have wanted to buy as well as Shouer Tape.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone know if the PDv2 is syncronous/asyncronous or isocronous ? 
I think there are 3 ways of dealing with timing on external DACs interfacing with computers maybe...

i just notice this jumping/popping at times streaming audio through browsers on MacOS with soundflower pot...though SF Pot may be causing the issue at times...kind of like a needle jump from a record player....I think it does not happen on Audirvana+ as that kind of locks down the system background tasks.


----------



## bavlf

Does the E1DA 9038S work with a windows10 (mobile or not) device?


----------



## musicinmymind

Got PowerDac V2 today, super like SQ without using any Preset with P1.

I am able to play using Windows 10 via PC, but when I connect Y split cable to phone (V40), music does not play. I see phone start charging.
What could be issue, please suggest.


----------



## muths66 (Jan 12, 2020)

musicinmymind said:


> Got PowerDac V2 today, super like SQ without using any Preset with P1.
> 
> I am able to play using Windows 10 via PC, but when I connect Y split cable to phone (V40), music does not play. I see phone start charging.
> What could be issue, please suggest.


you can join discord channel.
PDv2 need to have 2.5 balanced with shaft plug to work.Alot flat type of plug cant work.


----------



## musicinmymind

muths66 said:


> you can join discord channel.
> PDv2 need to have 2.5 balanced with shaft plug to work.Alot flat type of pkug cant work.



I have 2.5 balanced cable and playing perfectly when connected to PC, only the phone is problem.


----------



## musicinmymind

Working now, I was playing around and understood the issue.

First connect phone to Y cable and then powerbank.


----------



## muths66

musicinmymind said:


> Working now, I was playing around and understood the issue.
> 
> First connect phone to Y cable and then powerbank.


great. enjoy


----------



## lgcubana (Jan 14, 2020)

For PDv2 owners, do yourself a favor and pick up a pair of Monolith M300s, for $50 shipped (_*credit goes to @baskingshark for pointing out the sale price*_)
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24461

M300s setup on a Parts Express $6 headphone, headband





*Edit to add PEQ settings:*
I started with the Harman curve, Tin P1 preset and did a few minor tweaks to the filters


----------



## musicinmymind

lgcubana said:


> For PDv2 owners, do yourself a favor and pick up a pair of Monolith M300s, for $50 shipped (_*credit goes to @baskingshark for pointing out the sale price*_)
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24461
> 
> M300s setup on a Parts Express $6 headphone, headband
> ...



its an open back, can be used only at home.


----------



## muths66

lgcubana said:


> For PDv2 owners, do yourself a favor and pick up a pair of Monolith M300s, for $50 shipped (_*credit goes to @baskingshark for pointing out the sale price*_)
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24461
> 
> M300s setup on a Parts Express $6 headphone, headband
> ...


you can try i4 preset by ivan bass side is up to you.


----------



## Pricklyears101 (Jan 19, 2020)

lgcubana said:


> For PDv2 owners, do yourself a favor and pick up a pair of Monolith M300s, for $50 shipped (_*credit goes to @baskingshark for pointing out the sale price*_)
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=24461
> 
> M300s setup on a Parts Express $6 headphone, headband
> ...



That looks sick in a retro kinda way! Would've strongly considered this had i not already reached my endgame desktop setup with the ex1k/pdv2 combo. Using that headband(looks like a Koss), hows the clamping force? And what was used to attach the m300 to the headband?


----------



## Lohb

Do they M300 planar IEMs not have rough treble and rolled off bass or was that a powering underestimation issue on early reviews ?


----------



## Mimouille

Hey, do you know if the guys from E1DA, I contacted them about getting their product in China, through the website contact, and got no answer. Besides, do you know if all phones are compatible?

Cheers


----------



## Lohb

...any word on when his power speaker amps are coming out...can they be bi-amped ?


----------



## muths66

Lohb said:


> ...any word on when his power speaker amps are coming out...can they be bi-amped ?


Is not going to be out soon i guess.


----------



## Krassi

But he posted a picture of the implemented usb bridge on a prototype board. we all want the D )


----------



## niron

Mimouille said:


> Hey, do you know if the guys from E1DA, I contacted them about getting their product in China, through the website contact, and got no answer. Besides, do you know if all phones are compatible?
> 
> Cheers



You can talk with them on their Discord channel. They're always available there.


----------



## Krassi

And please dondt forget that it is chinese new year incoming. everything will stop there. Since comunication for Alishop is done by E1DAs wife you can pm him in the discord


----------



## lior777

Hello,

What are the differences in sound SQ beteen the 2 dacs?


----------



## Musclemagic

Any news on E1DA 9038d pre-orders? *Throws money at screen*


----------



## muths66

Musclemagic said:


> Any news on E1DA 9038d pre-orders? *Throws money at screen*


no news out


----------



## Krassi (Jan 21, 2020)

actually a lot of news out   E1DA is just against pre order..which is pretty ok .. He is not Electronic Arts   you can buy it when its out.
E1Da posted some stuff in the discord this morning.


----------



## Musclemagic

Krassi said:


> actually a lot of news out  .. things are beginning to work but E1DA is against pre order.. no need its out and you can buy it when its out.
> And it will be awesome !! E1Da posted some stuff in the discord this morning.



Thanks for the info! Could I get a discord invite? Didn't know there was one


----------



## Krassi

Actually you can find the discord button on his website " https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index "  click on discord... nes stuff is in the 9038d channel , just scroll back a bit


----------



## musicinmymind

I could not find preset for HD800, can find one for HD800s

Can I download it from somewhere ?


----------



## ryno1507

Hey guys, would there be any issues using the 9038s Gen2 with Campfire Andromeda iems and ALO Audio Reference 8 balanced cable considering it says on the specs " _IEM Mode, max volume limited at -15dbfs, LED is Off. In that mode 9038S ready for as low as 4ohm load."? _


----------



## Musclemagic (Jan 23, 2020)

ryno1507 said:


> Hey guys, would there be any issues using the 9038s Gen2 with Campfire Andromeda iems and ALO Audio Reference 8 balanced cable considering it says on the specs " _IEM Mode, max volume limited at -15dbfs, LED is Off. In that mode 9038S ready for as low as 4ohm load."? _



Andro's above 4ohm load, so should work.


----------



## ryno1507

Musclemagic said:


> Andro's above 4ohm load, so should work.



Ahh sorry should have read the specs a bit more thoroughly, I didn't see their impedance. Thanks!


----------



## Infoseeker

lior777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are the differences in sound SQ beteen the 2 dacs?



The 9038s model has a colder tonality; but there are filters. The PowerDac V2 is not cold, but has a parametric EQ to make it whatever you want.


----------



## peter123

ryno1507 said:


> Hey guys, would there be any issues using the 9038s Gen2 with Campfire Andromeda iems and ALO Audio Reference 8 balanced cable considering it says on the specs " _IEM Mode, max volume limited at -15dbfs, LED is Off. In that mode 9038S ready for as low as 4ohm load."? _



I think that you'll need to be prepared for background hiss with that combination. I've read another user having that issue on another forum. Hopefully someone here has both and can give you a real life experience.


----------



## Infoseeker (Jan 24, 2020)

peter123 said:


> I think that you'll need to be prepared for background hiss with that combination. I've read another user having that issue on another forum. Hopefully someone here has both and can give you a real life experience.



Their issue was that their Samsung phone was the source of the hiss.

The 9038s from a technical perspective should be perfect for the Andromeda.


----------



## peter123

Infoseeker said:


> Their issue was that their Samsung phone was the source of the hiss.
> 
> The 9038s from a technical perspective should be perfect for the Andromeda.



Do you have them both and have tried it yourself?


----------



## Infoseeker (Jan 24, 2020)

peter123 said:


> Do you have them both and have tried it yourself?



I don't have the Andromeda, but my Fearless Rolands iem has a similar low impedence and high sensitivity. No hiss from my Asus RoG Phone 2 + E1da. But the Roland is still a step less sensitive than the Andromeda.


----------



## boodi

anyone who can report difference on both 9038s and PDV2 (a comparison with same headphones  ) ?


----------



## andi16

peter123 said:


> Do you have them both and have tried it yourself?


I have. For me it's just too loud even on min volume in iem mode.


----------



## boodi

Sebastiaan156 said:


> This forum is bad for my wallet, but I have to check this out.
> 
> P1 orderd and a pdv2 to drive them, while at it also took the 9038s to drive some bl-03 on the go.
> 
> ...


@Sebastiaan156 did you have time to compare pdv2 and 9038s on same headphone/s ?


----------



## Sebastiaan156

boodi said:


> @Sebastiaan156 did you have time to compare pdv2 and 9038s on same headphone/s ?



Yes I did with the he4xx, bl-03 and P1 and m300.
For iem's the pdv2 has a hiss and the 9038s has not. The 9038s is more open and reveling and a better device for sq, the pdv2 is amazing with the he4xx because of the eq options which makes it a great device. Currently the pdv2 is paired with my PC and will stay there for gaming, movies and music paired with the he4xx and P1.


----------



## Krassi

Here is what "staticV3" described pretty good in the discord about them.. Thats a good summary
PDv2: smooth, forgiving, slightly warm/vintage but you can change the sound to whatever you want
9038S: clean, modern, razor-sharp, incredibly detailed even with EQ,

the PDv2 will never sound as detailed as the 9038S but the PDv2 can make only ok sounding headphones sound great. The 9038S cannot.


----------



## Cat Music

Krassi said:


> Here is what "staticV3" described pretty good in the discord about them.. Thats a good summary
> PDv2: smooth, forgiving, slightly warm/vintage but you can change the sound to whatever you want
> 9038S: clean, modern, razor-sharp, incredibly detailed even with EQ,
> 
> the PDv2 will never sound as detailed as the 9038S but the PDv2 can make only ok sounding headphones sound great. The 9038S cannot.


impedance account can handle the PDv2?


----------



## boodi

Krassi said:


> Here is what "staticV3" described pretty good in the discord about them.. Thats a good summary
> PDv2: smooth, forgiving, slightly warm/vintage but you can change the sound to whatever you want
> 9038S: clean, modern, razor-sharp, incredibly detailed even with EQ,
> 
> the PDv2 will never sound as detailed as the 9038S but the PDv2 can make only ok sounding headphones sound great. The 9038S cannot.


even with eq ? means you can eq it too ?


----------



## Infoseeker (Jan 27, 2020)

boodi said:


> even with eq ? means you can eq it too ?



You EQ anything with software, but it won't be bitperfect.

You can't recreate the experience exactly on other similar sources.


----------



## boodi

sure
what I meant is that pdv2 has a built in eq anyhow 9038s can be tweaked a same way on both phone and pc via (software) eq ?


----------



## Infoseeker

Yeah, eq the 9038s on a pc via foobar, Etc. 

But not through e1da supporting software if that is what you mean.


----------



## boodi

thanks ,
informative


----------



## boodi

Infoseeker said:


> Yeah, eq the 9038s on a pc via foobar, Etc.
> 
> But not through e1da supporting software if that is what you mean.


which one of the two you prefer with hd800 ?


----------



## Infoseeker

Definitely the pvd2 for the Hd800 since it can help tame that treble. Unless you are used to the treble.

May not even need an eq to tame it.


----------



## boodi (Jan 27, 2020)

did you try 9038 with other (open) headphones then hd800 ? you still prefer the more forgiving pdv2 ?


----------



## Infoseeker

Yup, works just fine.


----------



## Lohb (Jan 27, 2020)

...though they are both kind of matched for output power, the PDV2 has more body/weight to the way it presents and 9038s has the
better imaging/detail extraction...I prefer PDV2 to 9038S now.

It is kind of like HRT MicroStreamer on steroids...similar sound with all that power reserve not needing an amp in front.


----------



## boodi (Jan 27, 2020)

Lohb said:


> ...though they are both kind of matched for output power, the PDV2 has more body/weight to the way it presents and 9038s has the
> better imaging/detail extraction...I prefer PDV2 to 9038S now.
> 
> It is kind of like HRT MicroStreamer on steroids...similar sound with all that power reserve not needing an amp in front.


as for tonal balance ( timbre and tone accuray ) is one better then the other  , or the pdv2 just miss a ultimate detail without sarcrificing timbres accuracy and nature ?

sorry to be this picky but after my 20+ pricey headphones , 12 amps , 4 hiend sources & cables journey, and being far from headfi from quite a time , I'm all about convenience and diminushing returns ..so I just prefer to get the right one and not 2 ( bargain price not a factor , convenience in everything yes , and that laid me to narrow and then narrow again gears number through the years )


----------



## Lohb

boodi said:


> as for tonal balance ( timbre and tone accuray ) is one better then the other  , or the pdv2 just miss a ultimate detail without sarcrificing timbres accuracy and nature ?
> 
> sorry to be this picky but after my 20+ pricey headphones , 12 amps , 4 hiend sources & cables journey, and being far from headfi from quite a time , I'm all about convenience and diminushing returns ..so I just prefer to get the right one and not 2 ( bargain price not a factor , convenience in everything yes , and that laid me to narrow and then narrow again gears number through the years )


Yep, I've been through about 60 sets of IEMs, 15 sets of cans, about 10 amps and 10 DACs too.
I can't speak for tonal accuracy, as I listen to 'bleep' aka electronic music exclusively which mostly has no real world tone you can discern.
I just shoot for the "natural side of neutral" with DACs and amps...as best I can judge it. It's a supreme little device anyway..and I'm looking forward to when they both get hardware volume controls. 
This designer rocks, all walk and no talk unlike LH Labs which was a disaster.


----------



## Infoseeker

I found this cable on Amazon. Wish I could find this elsewhere. Anyone know another online stire that sells these KK cables?

KK Cable MC-MC HIFI Cable，Right Angle USB type C to Right Angle USB type C Cable, Audio Upgrade Cable. MC-MC https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HYZXCRG/


----------



## DBaldock9

Infoseeker said:


> I found this cable on Amazon. Wish I could find this elsewhere. Anyone know another online stire that sells these KK cables?
> 
> KK Cable MC-MC HIFI Cable，Right Angle USB type C to Right Angle USB type C Cable, Audio Upgrade Cable. MC-MC https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HYZXCRG/



There are Right Angle USB Type C to Right Angle USB Type C cables on eBay, but the shortest one I see is 30-cm / 12-in long - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Right-Angl...-Extension-Cable-Data-Cord-Black/324035895944


----------



## Infoseeker

Oh, what I was hoping fornwas something multi stranded that made it flexible.


----------



## musicinmymind

When is expected release date for 9038D, any updates on it?


----------



## Lohb

Do you guys find phones with USB-C have no issues with 9038S ?
I stopped using my phone with micro-USB with the E1DA as the port got temperamental with loud white noise coming through when it cut off then connected back in to the power.
I've had multiple phones with micro-USB needing the port fixed so hopefully USB-C ports are better for reliability in my next phone.


----------



## Marcos Fontana (Feb 2, 2020)

Lohb said:


> Do you guys find phones with USB-C have no issues with 9038S ?
> I stopped using my phone with micro-USB with the E1DA as the port got temperamental with loud white noise coming through when it cut off then connected back in to the power.
> I've had multiple phones with micro-USB needing the port fixed so hopefully USB-C ports are better for reliability in my next phone.


This is why I just use the raspberry pi as my source:


----------



## zaero69

musicinmymind said:


> When is expected release date for 9038D, any updates on it?


same page, but they say nothing. I wonder if they are having problems


----------



## Krassi

No HE has no problems.. he is developing that thing with that non fraud/ blackmail "paymoney you Cun...." USB bridge..

That thing is allready done without tapping and all that shis.. sooooo PLEASe join our luxorious discrod to be kept in touch like a lion king of doom.. oor just wait a bit longer...
E1DA will bring out a 100 & Product and no EA (electronic Arts) DLC fraud crap preorder Scam nazi Laser barbarien Super Laser .......(insert tons of junk here) ... stuff..

Well it will be buttkickeing reinkanrantion... jesus ia writing nonsense..
lets keep it simple like Bauhaus... it will rock  S O O N.. .. Yeah.. ( explosions,..... not those Flame ass Michael Bay ones,, real cool ones.. )
I am the nr one lurkers on E1DA Discrod so believe me ( and dual red whine..)

@Marcos Fontana  i completely love your avatar image! i made a Communist version and many more of this and its simple awesome!! i love it!


----------



## signosM (Feb 7, 2020)

Got my E1DA  9038s. sounds awesome. it's not that bad on draining the battery life of my xiaomi phone. im pairing it with ISN audio H40 in an iem mode.
Question, are this four mode differ from each other in terms of SQ? and or if the performance of this differ according to a source you were using..

oh! and one thing.. what is that sudden loud white noise and how to avoid it. its pretty scary. my phone is usb type c.

thanks


----------



## Lohb

signosM said:


> Got my E1DA  9038s. sounds awesome. it's not that bad on draining the battery life of my xiaomi phone. im pairing it with ISN audio H40 in an iem mode.
> Question, are this four mode differ from each other in terms of SQ? and or if the performance of this differ according to a source you were using..
> 
> oh! and one thing.. what is that sudden loud white noise and how to avoid it. its pretty scary. my phone is usb type c.
> ...


9038S pulls considerably less than PDV2..my PDV2 was like a toaster the other day..my planar IEMs seem to pull more than
my full-size cans...also I'm upsampling to 192k.
Yes, the 4 setttings are subtly different..you can search the thread for impressions on them. I preferred number 2 which was optimised for 44k.
That white noise means your cable or port are slightly loose...I had that and stopped using my phone with 9038S and am just going to use Fiio BTR5 instead for my phone...I think these dongles eventually kill micro-usb ports combined with charging them by cable port...not sure about USB-C durabilty.


----------



## boodi

@Lohb 
would you compare btr5 and 9038s as for sound signature  ( which one is better to you , or why , even briefly ) ?


----------



## Lohb

boodi said:


> @Lohb
> would you compare btr5 and 9038s as for sound signature  ( which one is better to you , or why , even briefly ) ?


Don't have BTR5 yet, but I know it will not sound as good as 9038S even in wired lossless mode nevermind bluetooth codecs.
It's convenience over my ears getting blasted with white noise when an OTG cable comes loose in my phone port.


----------



## Krassi (Feb 7, 2020)

yes they are!
And the new one will have one mode thats awesome and all you need because all other stuff works..
I never had this super loud stuff... thats a cellphone illness often caused by that "its not a bug its a feature" neutron for example that will fcking hit you with 100% if you plug it in new.. or a cheap crap cable wonky donky.. i never had this so its just suboptimal stuff causing this.. really i use pc and flac music and my cellphone is a piece of  junk i hate ( a solid Mi5s thats used as a phone and not as a unicorn laser deathstar chicken grill).. and no audio player universe for me.. i got my borg assimilated hiby r3 (wich sounds like mudd normally) and thats great and it has volume that works from 1-100 and its not even in the mystice weird range of apple products ( i hat apple so sorry . i hate it like hell .. all of it.. ripping off dieter rams from braun and selling that desings as new... sad. sorry but its true)

TLTR .. yeah.. hmm iam not sure.. cellphones for audio make problems and no solutions.


----------



## signosM (Feb 7, 2020)

Krassi said:


> yes they are!
> And the new one will have one mode thats awesome and all you need because all other stuff works..
> I never had this super loud stuff... thats a cellphone illness often caused by that "its not a bug its a feature" neutron for example that will fcking hit you with 100% if you plug it in new.. or a cheap crap cable wonky donky.. i never had this so its just suboptimal stuff causing this.. really i use pc and flac music and my cellphone is a piece of  junk i hate ( a solid Mi5s thats used as a phone and not as a unicorn laser deathstar chicken grill).. and no audio player universe for me.. i got my borg assimilated hiby r3 (wich sounds like mudd normally) and thats great and it has volume that works from 1-100 and its not even in the mystice weird range of apple products ( i hat apple so sorry . i hate it like hell .. all of it.. ripping off dieter rams from braun and selling that desings as new... sad. sorry but its true)
> 
> TLTR .. yeah.. hmm iam not sure.. cellphones for audio make problems and no solutions.


oh thanks. so im going to look for dap. do you have no issue with your R3 regarding that loud noise? and hows the batt life


----------



## Krassi

well i never had issues. This was often with other people because of loose low quality usb cables, problems with the usb port of the cellphone or bugs like neutron software that hits you with 100% volume when changing something.

With my hiby and that super short cable i got i never had any kind of problems.
i had 4hours 45 minutes running with tin p1 on the R3.. Thats ok for me.


----------



## Lohb (Feb 9, 2020)

Soundflower stuff no longer working on upgraded MacOS Catalina...any suggested alternatives to get the volume control working on PDV2 ?
Edit : found something called "blackhole" free plug-in...will test it later.


----------



## malfario

Lohb said:


> Soundflower stuff no longer working on upgraded MacOS Catalina...any suggested alternatives to get the volume control working on PDV2 ?
> Edit : found something called "blackhole" free plug-in...will test it later.


Check out Sound Control. It's loaded with tons of cool stuff, and it comes with full support for Catalina.


----------



## Lohb

maybe single-end and balanced ports combined with hardware volume on both next gen units would be simpler.
Also will stop any buyers shorting out the units with BA to SE adapters, then looking for a refund.. with SE port on both next gen units.


----------



## m8o (Feb 11, 2020)

PowerDAC + iSine 20 owners who don't use a Cipher cable:
(Tho I imagine my filters will work for the 10/LX too)

I had success using the amazing little E1DA PowerDAC device's fantastic HPToy phone app EQ's ability to set a background image of the Filter graph and match the curve.  The tricky part was matching KMann's curve to the HPToy's freq range, altering x & y size and position of the curve.  I used the sharp high Q filters at 10K and 2700 Hz as the key starting points to position the curve on the graph.  And worked from there to match the curve with filters at the dotted orange lines you see.  It took many tries.  But I ended up with two filter sets I'm happy with.

Doing an a/b of music from Roon either with the Reveal plugin active and no filter in the PowerDAC, or Reveal plug-in disabled and this filter active, I'm finding I prefer the latter.  And I -far- prefer it to the Bluetooth Cipher.  Which is exactly what I wanted for on the go with the iSine20 sans a Cipher cable.  (With So so much more power this way too folks, if you find the Cipher doesnt give you enough juice or isnt clean enough when maxed-out.)

If anyone else has a E1DA PowerDAC & an iSine, I have two .tpr files I can share for two variations on the filter you see below;  one with a tad more midrange than the other. Yes, this one picture has a tad more bass. Just a tad needed. I like it that way!  



P.s.  I uploaded the 'bassier' .tpr preset to the HPToy Discord channel if anyone is interested in it.

P.p.s. I found some songs where the cymbals were a  bit recessed from how it is on my high-end sound system.  So I uploaded a variation on my Filter with a touch more presence to treble.  My affected hearing likes it lots.


----------



## Lohb (Feb 17, 2020)

Anyone have a workaround for Audirvana 3.5.X for PDv2 ?
I have move from Mojave to Catalina and can no longer use old version of A+
Locked out at full volume like it was with web browsing.

Edit :  I just rolled back to an image of Mojave with old Audirvana+.


----------



## m8o (Feb 20, 2020)

Tysun said:


> *Q:* Can I use a 2.5mm TRRS BAL male to dual XLR 3-pin male interconnect to connect PDV2 / 9038S to a power amp (eg. Massdrop THX 789)?
> *A:* If you need to ask this question, then NO. GND pins from the dual XLR male have to be properly grounded in order to prevent frying of your DAC. Reserved for seasoned DIY-ers who really know what they are doing. Consider waiting for upcoming 9038D with 3.5mm OUT to connect to non-balanced IN of your power amp.
> The only safe interconnect for plug-and-play is 2.5mm input of some portable amplifiers.
> (eg. Venture Electronics Runabouts 2.0BL).



With all due respect given for this excellent comprehensive compilation of information on the creations of  "Ivan, Ya" / E1DA, I found the above to be lacking in explaining precisely -why- one should -not- use a properly designed and implemented 2.5mm TRRS to dual 3-pin XLR cable adapter to feed an external all balanced amp with either the PDV2 or 9038S ... Ivan was kind enough to provide the final word on this:

"PDv2 has a residual switching 384kHz on its outputs, not any amp would be ready for that. That's why I don't recommend to amplify that."

Edit: the concern there for anyone who doesn't know already why feeding such a high frequency to an amp at very high levels is bad and to be avoided is, it will heat the amp up, could make it ring & be unstable (and maybe shutdown or fail), and could make the amp throw significant (i.e. audible) IM distortion all the way down into the audible frequencies.  An analog high-order low-pass RF filter with a corner frequency above 20kHz built into a 3-pin coupler /cable could alleviate this concern.

Tysun, would you be kind enough to add the above info to your 2.5mm to dual 3-pin XLR section?  It will really save people like me coming along a lot of time, and people repeating the not widely known reason why these little magical devices should not be used as a DAC for feeding a fully-balanced  desktop power amp with isolated inputs, either here on on Discord.


----------



## lior777 (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello all,

TempoTec Variations V1 +E1DA 9038S will be good combo?


----------



## Lohb

Anyone having disconnection issues with PDV2 at USB-B end...?
My one loose already with not a lot of plugging/un-plugging.


----------



## muths66

Lohb said:


> Anyone having disconnection issues with PDV2 at USB-B end...?
> My one loose already with not a lot of plugging/un-plugging.


mine working fine


----------



## gravicap

Does anyone have positive experience pairing PDV2 with portable source without powerbank etc?


----------



## Lohb

gravicap said:


> Does anyone have positive experience pairing PDV2 with portable source without powerbank etc?


In the proprietary battery replacement sense ?


----------



## gravicap

I mean player/transport like xduoo x10t or phone etc. To use it on the go.


----------



## pointlineplane (Mar 5, 2020)

gravicap said:


> Does anyone have positive experience pairing PDV2 with portable source without powerbank etc?



I recently got the e1da PowerDAC v2. I am using it with an iPhone and the Apple "Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter." The PowerDAC will only work if the Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter is also plugged into (1) a power bank or (2) an AC charger with sufficient current (for example, the stock Apple 5V/1A charger won't supply enough power to the PowerDAC for the PowerDAC to turn on).

That said, I'm enjoying the sound produced by the PowerDAC v2. I can hear the difference most clearly in the bass region: bass is fuller, has more body, and is more detailed than the bass produced from the Apple Lightning Dongle and from the Dragonfly Black.


----------



## mrScore

Has anyone here compared the PowerDAC V2 vs. desk versions like Topping DX3 or even the more expensive DX7? Both has gotten good reviews at audiosciencereview.com, as has the 9038S, but trying to figure out if there's any reason to go the desk dac route? 
Currently using Audeze lcd-xc and Meridian Explorer 2, and it sound is a bit anemic at times, especially with older recordings.


----------



## musikaladin

Hey there, when I plug my PDV2 into my Mac, immediately a window pops up saying that the device needs too much power and was disabled. I have no chance to make it run. Please find the infos to my Mac in the enclosed screenshot. Would be great if someone could help me make it run...


----------



## Hal Rockwell

musikaladin said:


> Hey there, when I plug my PDV2 into my Mac, immediately a window pops up saying that the device needs too much power and was disabled. I have no chance to make it run. Please find the infos to my Mac in the enclosed screenshot. Would be great if someone could help me make it run...



You can use a powered usb hub to deliver the power needed for the PDv2.


----------



## musikaladin

Hal Rockwell said:


> You can use a powered usb hub to deliver the power needed for the PDv2.


Thanks! Tried that already. Also with different computes. Always the same... seems I have a defect unit, maybe a internal short or whatsoever....


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Quick question to anyone that has uses the 9038s with hard to drive headphones. Has anyone tried using the 9038s with Mr Speaker Aeon Flows Open? And if so did it power them well? If you havent tried Aeons maybe a headphone with comparable power needs?


----------



## m8o (Mar 18, 2020)

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> Quick question to anyone that has uses the 9038s with hard to drive headphones. Has anyone tried using the 9038s with Mr Speaker Aeon Flows Open? And if so did it power them well? If you havent tried Aeons maybe a headphone with comparable power needs?


How well do you hear?

I have affected/damaged hearing from loud music, speakers & headphones.  The much more powerful PowerDAC V2 is just barely loud enough for me with the Ether Flow C.

Not sure how they compare efficiency wise.  Maybe another knows. I know tho the 9038s wouldn't be loud enough for me based on power specs.  But that's me.  I have a friend with fantastic hearing and can't believe how loud I listen to music.  When I put the headphones on at the level he listens to happily, it is annoyingly dim and I have to bump it maybe 10dB or more.


----------



## AlwaysForward

Seeing the mention of a 9038SG3 by Ivan on ASR. It sounds like an “all things to all people” intent but I can’t find reference to unbalanced output and am curious if this SG3 is a replacement for the 9038D or if they’re keeping the balanced/unbalanced separate in different products?


----------



## muths66

AlwaysForward said:


> Seeing the mention of a 9038SG3 by Ivan on ASR. It sounds like an “all things to all people” intent but I can’t find reference to unbalanced output and am curious if this SG3 is a replacement for the 9038D or if they’re keeping the balanced/unbalanced separate in different products?


it will have two version one is balanced and unbalance


----------



## tiamor988

AlwaysForward said:


> Seeing the mention of a 9038SG3 by Ivan on ASR. It sounds like an “all things to all people” intent but I can’t find reference to unbalanced output and am curious if this SG3 is a replacement for the 9038D or if they’re keeping the balanced/unbalanced separate in different products?


The reason Ivan release the SG3 first because the stock for 9038S G2 have already gone. Don't worry, the D is will be available soon. Probably a week or two after the SG3 release.


----------



## Krassi

The reason for any delay is corona now... the factory that would built it is open but no workers a week ago. 
Right now we in europe have the crap hitting the fan also.


----------



## gazzington

Cant get mine to work. Plugged into phone and power pack. Sound still comes out through phone help


----------



## Krassi

you should check the discord if static3 is around..it wont be helpful here in the forum to find your problem..there are so many stupid things your phone can do that have to be enabled or disabled.


----------



## pointlineplane

Hi all, could someone explain to me how to import EQ presets into the HPToy app? I have the E1DA PowerDac v2 and an iPhone, and I tried to follow the instructions here -- https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/pdv2 -- and here -- https://audiodigitale.eu/?p=182 -- to import an EQ preset, but nothing seems to be working. I'm trying to import a Harman-target EQ preset for the Focal Elex.
I am using the EQ presets for the Focal Elex that are available at this GitHub page.

In the HPToy app, I tried to import via an image file by pasting in the direct link to the PNG file, but it didn't seem to work. And then I tried to import via a text file by pasting in the text values as written here but that didn't seem to work either. When I say, "It doesn't seem to work," that is because after I supposedly import and apply the preset, in the HPToy app I click on "Filters," which opens up the EQ graph, but the EQ graph is totally flat -- it is like nothing has been applied.

Thanks for your guidance!


----------



## pointlineplane

PS: After I import the preset, I tap on the name of the preset, the app asks "Warning: Are you sure you want to load [name of preset] preset?," and I tap "Yes." Then the app loads it, but when I go to "Filters," which opens up the EQ graph, the EQ graph is flat.


----------



## pointlineplane

I was able to approximate the frequency response graph by following the steps in this video: 

With this method, I can't replicate 100% the peaks and valleys of the Harman target FR graph for my Focal Elex, but I can get about 75% of the way there.


----------



## Krassi

Nice i hope it works now. Needs a bit of practice and you are able to get a pretty good result with some practice.. Since i work with 3D software stuff i got a lot of practice in tweaking bezier spline curves so its very similar.

you should save many iterations and on the next day just skip through them. i was very surprised about the differences once a new preset is loaded and its not that harman is the truth  .. some weird presets sounded better so i kept them


----------



## Lohb

Great, thread galleries are back (top right) ! Was useful back before....hunting back a year for a preset much easier now.


----------



## lior777

hello,
it will be can run  PDV2 with the ZIKU HD-X9 player?


----------



## cleg

my video about PDV2


----------



## Silent Xaxal

Can I power a T50rp with any of these?


----------



## cleg (Apr 29, 2020)

Silent Xaxal said:


> Can I power a T50rp with any of these?



they are not balanced, and to be honest, I doubt they can be converted to balanced without internal mod (but I'm not sure here)


----------



## cleg

and a small comparison if someone interested in the subjective opinion


----------



## Silent Xaxal

cleg said:


> they are not balanced, and to be honest, I doubt they can be converted to balanced (but I'm not sure here)



Okay, let me rephrase. Can I use a ZMF Blackwood with these? (T50rp mod with balanced connection)


----------



## m8o

Silent Xaxal said:


> Okay, let me rephrase. Can I use a ZMF Blackwood with these? (T50rp mod with balanced connection)


I assume so, but may depend on how well you hear.  The PowerDAC V2, that is.  Not the 9018. 

I use it with my Ether Flow C.  I'm assuming they are similar efficiency.  But it is -just- loud enough for me.  However I damaged my hearing from decades of loud music.  You may hear much better than me.


----------



## cleg

Silent Xaxal said:


> Okay, let me rephrase. Can I use a ZMF Blackwood with these? (T50rp mod with balanced connection)


 Sure, if it’s balanced — of course you can


----------



## nvtdien

anyone can compare the sound dap+9038s vs smartphone+9038s ?


----------



## Gioacchino

Do you know when the 9038d will be released?


----------



## muths66

Gioacchino said:


> Do you know when the 9038d will be released?


no news yet


----------



## thefallenangelx

I have an LG V20.
Do you think a PowerDAC or 9038s would bring improvement to my audio listening sessions?
I’m planning to buy, but I don’t know which cable on aliexpress should I buy to connect these to the LG V20 USBC output. Also split cable to use a power bank external should be nice (even if I have plenty of mah on the lg by using the 10.500mah battery).

thanks a lot!


----------



## Isloo

thefallenangelx said:


> I have an LG V20.
> Do you think a PowerDAC or 9038s would bring improvement to my audio listening sessions?
> I’m planning to buy, but I don’t know which cable on aliexpress should I buy to connect these to the LG V20 USBC output. Also split cable to use a power bank external should be nice (even if I have plenty of mah on the lg by using the 10.500mah battery).
> 
> thanks a lot!



if you want/need more power, then yes both will be an improvement over the LG. However, if you mean sound quality, then may be not. I have both the 9038s and PowerDac and love them both. However, I only use the 9038 when I need more power. I think if you have a source that is already transparent, as I expect the V20 is, then the 9038 will likely only give more power. I personally cannot tell the difference between the 9038s and my phone, except for the improvement linked to the increased driving power. The PowerDAC is different because of the DSP app. What I love about it is it's ability to allow you to correct the sound of your headphones to get them to sound exactly how you like. From that perspective, for me, it does improve the sound quality over my phone and everything else I own.


----------



## thefallenangelx (Apr 19, 2020)

Isloo said:


> if you want/need more power, then yes both will be an improvement over the LG. However, if you mean sound quality, then may be not. I have both the 9038s and PowerDac and love them both. However, I only use the 9038 when I need more power. I think if you have a source that is already transparent, as I expect the V20 is, then the 9038 will likely only give more power. I personally cannot tell the difference between the 9038s and my phone, except for the improvement linked to the increased driving power. The PowerDAC is different because of the DSP app. What I love about it is it's ability to allow you to correct the sound of your headphones to get them to sound exactly how you like. From that perspective, for me, it does improve the sound quality over my phone and everything else I own.



thats crystal clear explanation.
Basically what the PowerDAC is doing is an EQ right? How does it differs from a parametric eq I can have on Neutron App? Will then be really needed a PowerDAC and its app?

probably I’ll need more power for the planar in goldplanar GL20 or ry4s 300ohm...

Anyone knows if I can power the PowerDac and the 9038s directly from the LG V20 (and its internal 10.500mah battery) or they need by all means the y split cable to an external battery pack?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

While everybody are waiting for the release of #9038D, here are some treats - PowerDAC v2 wallpapers for your phones!


----------



## WoodyLuvr

I am guessing that the #9038D will be rolling out sometime in August... hopefully sooner!


----------



## musicinmymind

Do we get Y split cable which much smaller than stock cable. I don't mind stacking Phone (TypeC) + Powerdac + powerbank on go. But Y split cable is so big, makes it weird.


----------



## docentore

cleg said:


> they are not balanced, and to be honest, I doubt they can be converted to balanced (but I'm not sure here)


Converting T50RP to balanced couldn't be easier. 
How anyone who has any experience with headphones (and supposingly knowing how they are build) can make such statement? Converting any headphones to balanced is easy peasy, just need split ground.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

If one had to choose between a 30-50 cm long _audio extension cable_ or a _usb-c extension cable (_both being of similar build/material quality) the USB-C extension cable would be the wiser choice correct?


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

I am curious, I have the E1DA 9038s gen 2 and have been wondering how the Dragonfly Cobalt compares. I know the 9038s has better measurements and is more powerful but I have yet to truly read about how they both compare sound wise. Difference in low end? Mids? Treble? Extension? Soundstage? Instrument separation? Tonality? Detail? Clarity? Tightness and speed? I know for sure the E1DA 9038s sounds much better than the Dragonfly Red. But how about the Cobalt? I know one thing for sure though. The build on the Colbalt is eh.......


----------



## cleg

docentore said:


> Converting T50RP to balanced couldn't be easier.


good to know. I didn't disassembly that fostex. I could be wrong here, but at least in a second version they used 3-pole connector in cup 



docentore said:


> How anyone who has any experience with headphones (and supposingly knowing how they are build) can make such statement?


ok, I thought that I don't need to write obvious things, but looks like I had to…

I meant "I doubt they can be converted to balanced without internal mod" (corrected initial statement) 

some headphones can be converted to balanced ones just by changing cable. for example, Oppo PM-3 uses 4-pole connector in the cup and has separate ground wires to speakers, so yes, they can be easily converted to balanced. just get another cable. headphones with separate cable coming to each cup also need just re-wiring. that what I call "couldn't be easy"
other headphones require much more work, e.g. to make my AKG-702 balanced workshop had to replace the connector and it was much more complicated work. I'm sure that many people won't do it themselves

in general, of course, any headphones can be made balanced, but many models require lots of work for that



docentore said:


> Converting any headphones to balanced is easy peasy, just need split ground.


yep, accurately disassemble cup, change socket, chance internal wiring… what could be easy. doin' that doesens time per day


----------



## docentore

cleg said:


> good to know. I didn't disassembly that fostex. I could be wrong here, but at least in a second version they used 3-pole connector in cup



It is 3 pole connector that needs to be replaced by 4 pole and 4 wires to be soldered. 20 minutes job for anyone who knows how to solder, 10$ in your local electronic repair for all others.



cleg said:


> yep, accurately disassemble cup, change socket, chance internal wiring… what could be easy. doin' that doesens time per day



I think you were going into tunnel when writing this, can't udnerstand what you were trying to say


----------



## peter123 (Apr 29, 2020)

docentore said:


> It is 3 pole connector that needs to be replaced by 4 pole and 4 wires to be soldered. 20 minutes job for anyone who knows how to solder, 10$ in your local electronic repair for all others.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you were going into tunnel when writing this, can't udnerstand what you were trying to say



You're perspective seems to be extremely colored by your own situation.

I've built a few cables and made some easy to solder amplifiers in the past but yet I've never gone down the patj og reviewing headphones, I'm just to scared to do something wrong and destroy something expensive that I like.

Last local repair shop around here (even in the greater area of Oslo, which is the capital  over here) that I know of closed at least the years ago. I could probably get it done by someone if I really wanted to but you'd need to add at least an extra zero to that cost estimate of yours...

So yeah, pretty swlf centered answer that's not really helping anyone imo.

Edit: my case is just an example but I'm sure that for the vast majority in here it's more than 20 minutes or $10 to get this done.


----------



## docentore (Apr 30, 2020)

peter123 said:


> You're perspective seems to be extremely colored by your own situation.
> (...)
> 
> So yeah, pretty swlf centered answer that's not really helping anyone imo.



Dude, just because you scared to open headphones, you are not handy enough or have problems with asking someone for help - it *doesnt mean it is not possible* as you stated.

The answer is not self centered, I was stating *facts* - this is very easy mod.

Another fact is you are not helping here neither. So stop the attacks and stupid explanations and just admit *you were wrong*.


----------



## peter123

docentore said:


> Dude, just because you scared to open headphones, you are not handy enough or have problems with asking someone for help - it *doesnt mean it is not possible* as you stated.
> 
> The answer is not self centered, I was stating *facts* - this is very easy mod.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure you're the MAN and knows best. I'm just a humble audio enthusiast....


----------



## docentore

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure you're the MAN and knows best. I'm just a humble audio enthusiast....


Glad we have this cleared up.
But seriously, its simple question - can the T50RP modded to balanced. So yeah, I know it can. And I know it's simple job. 4 screws and 4 wires to be soldered. Saying different is misleading.

Anything else you want to say?


----------



## Lohb

any word on the new stuff coming from E1DA from the other chat channel ?

Just got the Fiio BTR5 today and disappointed...seems thinner and bit digititus vs the 9038q2m...closer to 9018 stuff IMO....bah !


----------



## DBaldock9

Lohb said:


> any word on the new stuff coming from E1DA from the other chat channel ?
> 
> Just got the Fiio BTR5 today and disappointed...seems thinner and bit digititus vs the 9038q2m...closer to 9018 stuff IMO....bah !



Does the BTR5 have user EQ capability, like the Radsone ES100?


----------



## Lohb

cpc93 said:


> Is there a notable increase in sound quality though?





DBaldock9 said:


> Does the BTR5 have user EQ capability, like the Radsone ES100?


Yep...and filter roll-offs.


----------



## Cevisi

DBaldock9 said:


> Does the BTR5 have user EQ capability, like the Radsone ES100?


The eq doesn't work whit ldac


----------



## WoodyLuvr

Ivan has added the following short update to the *#9038SG3 page* on his website.

*"The regular update of 9038S DAC+HPA, we've named that 9038SG3. Pretty much the same sounding and specs but some major weaknesses of the G2 were improved dramatically.*

*The first thing is another USB audio bridge with HW Volume(UAC2->ES9038), 32/384, and DSD256 support. Sure, it's not a big deal but I don't know another portable DAC with DSD256 support for Android, only DSD128. Also, 9038SG3 got the standby mode to save your phone battery if DAC is idle > 2 minutes. Strongly reduced LTE buzzing noise aka "static", hence 9038SG3 become more and more portable. Slightly improved SNR, Dynamic Range, and THD+N. Due to PCM384 and DSD the frequency response is extended up to 100kHz(10-100000Hz +0.1/-0.3db). The output impedance is 100mohm.

We have deleted audio modes and by default, you have only the Performance mode(without any delays/interruptions!). Instead, we gonna give you a lot of hardware ES9038Q2M DAC control with our new Android "E1DA Tweak" app with the preset manager, harmonics distortions compensation, Nyquist's filter selection, MasterClock frequency and more, most of these parameters could be dynamical defined depends on HW Volume, of Audio DATA Rate etc. In other words, make your own ES9038Q2M based DAC, and save that as a preset( to share this preset)! However, the app release is delayed, thanks covid19 one more time. The new USB bridge lets you update 9038SG3 FirmWare by USB, and I'll provide FW file everyone who gonna go to use the app.

The new 9038S version will have a black sandblasted anodized aluminum case and caps machined with CNC(G2 used laser-cut that's not too accurate). Logo and the model name are laser marked, an elegant and reliable solution vs G2 silk print.

All these improvements have some cost but as usual, 9038SG3 price range would be similar to the predecessor."*


----------



## janx

Hello all,

Is there any adapter available to go from 2.5 to 3.5 output?
I have a headphone with 3.5 input, that is why I'm asking


----------



## WoodyLuvr (Apr 30, 2020)

janx said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is there any adapter available to go from 2.5 to 3.5 output?
> I have a headphone with 3.5 input, that is why I'm asking


No, you'll need to wait for the #9038D unbalanced model forthcoming. Such adapters as you have mentioned *should not be used* with the #9038S balanced version!


----------



## janx

So HD650 for example cannot be used with this amp?


----------



## janx

Or only headphones won't work that have 3.5 input?


----------



## docentore

janx said:


> So HD650 for example cannot be used with this amp?


HD650 have replaceable cables, you'd need to buy one terminated with 2.5mm balanced plug.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

janx said:


> So HD650 for example cannot be used with this amp?


If unbalanced with 3.5mm jack, no. If balanced with 2.5mm jack, then yes.


janx said:


> Or only headphones won't work that have 3.5 input?


The concern here is not so much the jack (3.5mm vs 2.5mm) but rather how the headphone cable has been wired either as balanced or unbalanced.


----------



## cleg (Apr 30, 2020)

sorry, wrong post


----------



## Purr~Prawn

I need some powerful DSP in my life  
PDV2 seems amazing but for my use case I find the 2.5mm port quite limiting. As such I thought that it would be nice to use it as a dac connected to my amp but FAQ says that it’s not so simple to do.

That’s why I’m looking for the upcoming HiFiTOY class D dac. My only question is if it would be possible to connect it to my headphone amplifier (since it’s primarily meant for speakers) with something like banana to rca, or 3.5mm (the spdif out works as an analog too, right?) to rca.

If it’s possible then I’m pretty sure that I wouldn’t upgrade my stack for years to come with that nice EQ at my fingertips.


----------



## TheRealDz

DBaldock9 said:


> Does the BTR5 have user EQ capability, like the Radsone ES100?



Theoretically yes, but in reality no.  

Fiio chose to implement the EQ via software in BTR5, vs Radsone doing it at the hardware level.  This is a key distinction;  only a hardware implementation will pass EQ settings via LDAC, and of course LDAC is why we pay a premium for higher end Bluetooth DACs (ie, high performance). 

Fwiw, I thought the BTR5 sounded better than the Radsone, but the lack of PROPER EQ support was a deal breaker for me. (If I can't utilize max performance Bluetooth, then I have a perfectly good wired solution - PowerDAC).


----------



## Lohb (May 10, 2020)

Can't seem to hook my PDV2 up to 2019 Macbook Air USB-C off of the split cable...it does not show up in Audirvana+ connected DACs drop-down menu....PDV2 does lights up and powered off a small Anker battery before I hook it into air...unless that cable is only meant to work with phones....confused as I've used split data/power cables before.
Was just testing it with MB Air as my phone is micro-USB, so that cable E1DA provide cannot connect up to my phone OTG.


----------



## IceChant

Lohb said:


> Can't seem to hook my PDV2 up to 2019 Macbook Air USB-C off of the split cable...it does not show up in Audirvana+ connected DACs drop-down menu....PDV2 does lights up and powered off a small Anker battery before I hook it into air...unless that cable is only meant to work with phones....confused as I've used split data/power cables before.
> Was just testing it with MB Air as my phone is micro-USB, so that cable E1DA provide cannot connect up to my phone OTG.


The split cable might not be providing enough power did you try it with external battery connected as it should do ? but that cable is meant to be used with phones to provide external power.


----------



## Lohb

IceChant said:


> The split cable might not be providing enough power did you try it with external battery connected as it should do ? but that cable is meant to be used with phones to provide external power.


Yep, it is powered on with the orange light on PDV2.Was just to see if I could save the battery on my air using that power monster PDV2.


----------



## IceChant

Lohb said:


> Yep, it is powered on with the orange light on PDV2.Was just to see if I could save the battery on my air using that power monster PDV2.


I think with apple you need the camera adaptor to make sure it works with power and signal.
Or just buy usb cable type B which should work fine.


----------



## Krassi

E1DA mentioned this.. Its powering up and after some seconds its gone and apple wants to have money from you for a overpriced adapter because its pure insulting madness to just plug in a USB cable for free.. ... its apple what do you expect customer friendly solutions for free


----------



## Lohb

Even with a Macbook Air ? I don't mean an iPhone...


----------



## IceChant

Lohb said:


> Even with a Macbook Air ? I don't mean an iPhone...


I think they were issues with apple in general, why don't you jump into the official discord and ask directly: https:// discord.gg /se45Za


----------



## artpiggo

9038S G3 up for sale in aliexpress.


----------



## Lohb

Great, hopefully he can move on to a PDV2 with hardware volume buttons next, and a lossless battery-powered DLNA/uPnP dongle, just so we can bypass all the compression codecs in one go.


----------



## Lohb

Did he change the amp chips in Gen 3 ?


----------



## tiamor988

Lohb said:


> Did he change the amp chips in Gen 3 ?


I didn't know the previous amp use but for the Gen 3 it uses AD8397 OP-Amps.


----------



## IceChant

Difference is the bridge being used.


----------



## jsmiller58

IceChant said:


> Difference is the bridge being used.


Sorry, what does that mean for sound signature and functionality?  Is there a way to control the volume on the device?


----------



## IceChant

SQ is great as before, it means modes aren't needed as mobile app is planned to control settings similar to pdv2, G3 supports HW volume now so volume control should be more stable compared to G2.


----------



## IceChant

Full details are here: https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038s


----------



## Infoseeker

What about the sudden max volume white noise explosions?


----------



## tiamor988

Infoseeker said:


> What about the sudden max volume white noise explosions?


Fix with the new usb bridge.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Just ordered mine. Now I'll have all three generations and the PowerDAC.


----------



## Lohb

Separation, detail extraction and imaging were stellar on Gen 2, I just liked the fuller body on PDV2 and tubey veneer it gave to music finally.
May pick up Gen 3 anyway, support this groovy little company.


----------



## Lohb

tiamor988 said:


> I didn't know the previous amp use but for the Gen 3 it uses AD8397 OP-Amps.


Same chips from memory...wish he went for OPA1622, better to my ears A/B'ing them on another ES9038Q2M DAC/amp that could switch amp chips easily.


----------



## Infoseeker

Lohb said:


> Separation, detail extraction and imaging were stellar on Gen 2, I just liked the fuller body on PDV2 and tubey veneer it gave to music finally.
> May pick up Gen 3 anyway, support this groovy little company.



Same here, I love the special effects that the PDV2 can give. It does more than just have EQ settings.

Though it gets complicated having to merge presets and stuff.


----------



## IceChant

Can't agree more with the sentiment over pdv2, I find myself liking the 'tube effect' over the sound using it while I'm relaxing with HD800 and don't wish music too be too much in my face.
All the added support and bug fix of the 9038S G3 make it even more attractive and hopefully soon 9038D will be also out.


----------



## jsmiller58

I think I will stick with my 9038s gen 2 version for a while.  I have a new toy coming - 1x Lotoo PAW S1 Portable USB DAC-Amp  - and depending on how I get along with that I’ll decide about the gen 3.  If they fixed the issue with the sound blasting suddenly when the usb connection is jostled that would be a big plus.


----------



## Krassi

It is fixed..

here is the pinned List from the discord from static:
-highlights are: 32/384 and native DSD256
UAC2 hardware volume
no more sound explosions, 
very stable USB connection
greatly reduced EMI 
standby mode: reduced power consumption when music is stopped 
new, black enclosure with laser-etched logos 
modes are replaced with an App to fully control DAC parameters (coming soon) (*No EQ*) objective sound performance (SNR, THD+N,...) increased slightly


----------



## jsmiller58

Krassi said:


> It is fixed..
> 
> here is the pinned List from the discord from static:
> -highlights are: 32/384 and native DSD256
> ...


Thank you!  What is UAC2 hardware volume?


----------



## IceChant

jsmiller58 said:


> Thank you!  What is UAC2 hardware volume?


UAC2 is just the standard of hw volume control over USB.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone know how the Cirrus Logic CS43198-CNZ DAC chips stacks up against the pretty stellar ES9038Q2M ?


----------



## Infoseeker

It usually matters on how the whole package is made. The chip won't determine the final quality. 

Though alot of my portable products I have liked in the past have a tendency to be cirrus logic products.....but that doesn't guarantee anything.


----------



## yawg

Infoseeker said:


> It usually matters on how the whole package is made. The chip won't determine the final quality.
> 
> Though alot of my portable products I have liked in the past have a tendency to be cirrus logic products.....but that doesn't guarantee anything.


I like the Wolfson chips in my FiiO DAC/amps but the Cirrus Logic in my old G5 Mac sound also very good. 

Don't need higher resolution than 16bit/44.1k as AIFF or FLAC anyway.


----------



## Infoseeker (May 16, 2020)

yawg said:


> I like the Wolfson chips in my FiiO DAC/amps but the Cirrus Logic in my old G5 Mac sound also very good.
> 
> Don't need higher resolution than 16bit/44.1k as AIFF or FLAC anyway.



On that note. 

Wolfson tech exists within and is succeeded by Cirrus Logic. They inherited all their patents.

Which pushes me to a positive bias towards Cirrus Logic products.


----------



## jsmiller58

jsmiller58 said:


> I think I will stick with my 9038s gen 2 version for a while.  I have a new toy coming - 1x Lotoo PAW S1 Portable USB DAC-Amp  - and depending on how I get along with that I’ll decide about the gen 3.  If they fixed the issue with the sound blasting suddenly when the usb connection is jostled that would be a big plus.


OK, I officially have no willpower...  no sooner did I say that I will hold off on the 9038s gen 3 that I went ahead and ordered it...  it will join the Lotoo PAW S1, and the dongles I already have (Hidizs S8, minidsp il-DSP, the 9038s gen2) along with other more full sized portable DAC/Amps (xDSD, DH1000)... no more... for a while...


----------



## Infoseeker

jsmiller58 said:


> OK, I officially have no willpower...  no sooner did I say that I will hold off on the 9038s gen 3 that I went ahead and ordered it...  it will join the Lotoo PAW S1, and the dongles I already have (Hidizs S8, minidsp il-DSP, the 9038s gen2) along with other more full sized portable DAC/Amps (xDSD, DH1000)... no more... for a while...




Until the Single-ended model gets released....


----------



## jsmiller58

Infoseeker said:


> Until the Single-ended model gets released....


----------



## illumidata

Some naked board pics to look at while we wait.


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

So a proud owner of the E1DA 9038s Gen 2 here, absolutely love that little thing. So I am extremely curious aboug the Gen 3. I am just wondering, do you guys think sound quality might be improved slightly? Or not so... A slight increase in clarity and detail and soundstage size with slightly better instrument separation would be nice... I just don't know if the Gen 3 will be worth the upgrade as I haven't had any issues at all with the Gen 2


----------



## Infoseeker

If you want good soundstage the YinLuMei S2 has good extension.  Gives better soundstage with synnergy in alot of my iems.


----------



## yawg (May 18, 2020)

Infoseeker said:


> If you want good soundstage the YinLuMei S2 has good extension.  Gives better soundstage with synnergy in alot of my iems.



Expensive


----------



## Ynot1 (May 18, 2020)

HardstyleLoco96 said:


> So a proud owner of the E1DA 9038s Gen 2 here, absolutely love that little thing. So I am extremely curious aboug the Gen 3. I am just wondering, do you guys think sound quality might be improved slightly? Or not so... A slight increase in clarity and detail and soundstage size with slightly better instrument separation would be nice... I just don't know if the Gen 3 will be worth the upgrade as I haven't had any issues at all with the Gen 2



There is more info on their aliexpress page.

The regular update of 9038S DAC+HPA, we've named that 9038SG3. Pretty much the same sounding and specs but some major weaknesses of the G2 were improved dramatically. The first thing is another USB audio bridge with HW Volume(UAC2->ES9038), 32/384, and DSD256 support. Sure, it's not a big deal but I don't know another portable DAC with DSD256 support for Android, only DSD128. Also, 9038SG3 got the standby mode to save your phone battery if DAC is idle > 2 minutes. Strongly reduced LTE buzzing noise aka "static", hence 9038SG3 become more and more portable. Slightly improved SNR, Dynamic Range, and THD+N. Due to PCM384 and DSD the frequency response is extended up to 100kHz(10-100000Hz +0.1/-0.3db). The output impedance is 100mohm. We have deleted audio modes and by default, you have only the Performance mode(without any delays/interruptions!). Instead, we gonna give you a lot of hardware ES9038Q2M DAC control with our new Android "E1DA Tweak" app with the preset manager, harmonics distortions compensation, Nyquist's filter selection, MasterClock frequency and more, most of these parameters could be dynamical defined depends on HW Volume, of Audio DATA Rate etc. In other words, make your own ES9038Q2M based  DAC, and save that as a preset( to share this preset)!  However, the app release is delayed, thanks covid19 one more time. The new USB bridge let you update 9038SG3 FirmWare by USB, and I'll provide FW file everyone who gonna go to use the app. The new 9038S version will have a black sandblasted anodized aluminum case and caps machined with CNC(G2 used laser-cut that's not too accurate). Logo and the model name are laser marked, an elegant and reliable solution vs G2 silk print. All these improvements have some cost but as usual, 9038SG3 price range would be similar to the predecessor.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## Krassi

And E1DA is soldering about 30-40 units per hand per day at the moment. Its really handmade at the moment with E1DA quality control 
I am glad even with all this covid curse its still finishing finally..


----------



## jsmiller58

Krassi said:


> And E1DA is soldering about 30-40 units per hand per day at the moment. Its really handmade at the moment with E1DA quality control
> I am glad even with all this covid curse its still finishing finally..


I received notice today of mine shipping...  should be great!


----------



## Krassi

cool i wait for 9038d.. all dacs work on my custom tube amp so i am happy with them .. of course i will get me g3 this year and whatever ivan builts next


----------



## HardstyleLoco96 (May 18, 2020)

Ynot1 said:


> There is more info on their aliexpress page.
> 
> The regular update of 9038S DAC+HPA, we've named that 9038SG3. Pretty much the same sounding and specs but some major weaknesses of the G2 were improved dramatically. The first thing is another USB audio bridge with HW Volume(UAC2->ES9038), 32/384, and DSD256 support. Sure, it's not a big deal but I don't know another portable DAC with DSD256 support for Android, only DSD128. Also, 9038SG3 got the standby mode to save your phone battery if DAC is idle > 2 minutes. Strongly reduced LTE buzzing noise aka "static", hence 9038SG3 become more and more portable. Slightly improved SNR, Dynamic Range, and THD+N. Due to PCM384 and DSD the frequency response is extended up to 100kHz(10-100000Hz +0.1/-0.3db). The output impedance is 100mohm. We have deleted audio modes and by default, you have only the Performance mode(without any delays/interruptions!). Instead, we gonna give you a lot of hardware ES9038Q2M DAC control with our new Android "E1DA Tweak" app with the preset manager, harmonics distortions compensation, Nyquist's filter selection, MasterClock frequency and more, most of these parameters could be dynamical defined depends on HW Volume, of Audio DATA Rate etc. In other words, make your own ES9038Q2M based  DAC, and save that as a preset( to share this preset)!  However, the app release is delayed, thanks covid19 one more time. The new USB bridge let you update 9038SG3 FirmWare by USB, and I'll provide FW file everyone who gonna go to use the app. The new 9038S version will have a black sandblasted anodized aluminum case and caps machined with CNC(G2 used laser-cut that's not too accurate). Logo and the model name are laser marked, an elegant and reliable solution vs G2 silk print. All these improvements have some cost but as usual, 9038SG3 price range would be similar to the predecessor.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


Thanks for that, I completely forgot about reading the A Exp page. So it says pretty much the same sound but improved dynamic range, SNR & THD+N so... basically similar tonality but clarity and detail should be improved  , Gen 3 is worth it. Already Gen 2 was amazing and very close sounding to my Fiio Q5s with AM3D  module. Gen 3 I have high hopes and could be portable end game. I'll be ordering it very soon.


----------



## Krassi

Yeah it is a big Comfort Update that fixes many bugs.. E1DA had to struggle so much crap in order to get a working new USB bridge.. those big companies ignored him or wanted bribe money for infos... Volume Crap solved, no exploding loud ear explosions because those trash apps reset the volume to 100% , standby, an sick app that really kicks the sht ... and it has a black case with laserengraving.. laser! .. finally!  Yes!


----------



## Krassi (May 19, 2020)

Ahh nice i just found a super detailed list with all features from the discord.. so this should answer most questions about 9038s G3

from Discord:
-- The regular update of 9038S DAC+HPA, we've named that 9038SG3.
-- Pretty much the same sounding and specs but some major weaknesses of the G2 were improved dramatically. 
--The first thing is another USB audio bridge with HW Volume(UAC2->ES9038), 32/384, and DSD256 support.
Sure, it's not a big deal but I don't know another portable DAC with DSD256 support for Android, only DSD128.
-- Also, 9038SG3 got the standby mode to save your phone battery if DAC is idle > 2 minutes.
-- Strongly reduced LTE buzzing noise aka "static", hence 9038SG3 become more and more portable.
-- Slightly improved SNR, Dynamic Range, and THD+N.
-- Due to PCM384 and DSD the frequency response is extended up to 100kHz(10-100kHz +0.1/-0.3db).
--The output impedance is 100mohm.
-- The LED flashing frequency is proportional to the audio data rate. 44.1kHz LED blinks 1 time per 2S, 88.2kHz 1 time per 1S etc.  We have deleted audio modes and by default, you have only the Performance mode(without any delays/interruptions!).
-- Instead, we gonna give you a lot of hardware ES9038Q2M DAC control with our new Android "E1DA Tweak" app with the preset manager, harmonics distortions compensation, Nyquist's filter selection, MasterClock frequency and more, most of these parameters could be dynamical defined depends on HW Volume, of Audio DATA Rate etc. In other words, make your own ES9038Q2M based  DAC, and save that as a preset( to share this preset)!
-- However, the app release is delayed, thanks covid19 one more time.
-- The new USB bridge lets you update 9038SG3 FirmWare by USB, and I'll provide FW file everyone who gonna go to use the app.
-- The new 9038S version will have a black sandblasted anodized aluminum case and caps machined with CNC(G2 used laser-cut that's not too accurate).
-- Logo and the model name are laser marked, an elegant and reliable solution vs G2 silk print.
-- All these improvements have some cost but as usual, 9038SG3 price range would be similar to the predecessor
--The current Firmware(FW V1.0) configured to work as G2 "Performance mode" for PCM 44.1-192kHz to make a most clean THD harmonics distribution, and as G2 "Normal mode" for PCM384kHz and DSD to provide the best Dynamic Range(123db(A), Performance mode has 1db less) and SNR up to -123db(A).
--THD compensation utilizes two volume zones, one, if the volume = 0dbfs then the THD compensation optimized for light-load condition(good for high impedance open-back headphones, planars and so on), the second zone -127..-1db optimized for 32ohm load.
--The Nyquist filter is a linear phase slow roll-off. For legacy 44.1kHz I would like to recommend a sharper filter(see Tweak app) to make exact 0db at 20kHz but the slow one sounds a bit more comfortable to me.


Thats a lot of stuff!


----------



## jsmiller58 (May 19, 2020)

Krassi said:


> Ahh nice i just a super detailed list with all features from the discord.. so this should answer most questions about 9038s G3
> 
> from Discord:
> -- The regular update of 9038S DAC+HPA, we've named that 9038SG3.
> ...


For me the two killer improvements are 1. The reduction in buzz from the cellular antenna which made the g2 useless when used with my cell phone out and about, and 2. the elimination of the chance the 9038s will switch modes due to a flaky connection and go from iem mode to blasting in your eardrums full volume mode.  That latter has honestly kept me from my g2 version...


----------



## Krassi

Yep.. totally the "cellphone user" must have features!


----------



## jsmiller58 (May 19, 2020)

Krassi said:


> Yep.. totally the "cellphone user" must have features!


In case you were referring to my post, to be fair I already have three desktop DAC/Amp pairs, so the only use model I personally am interested in for the 9038s g3 is the mobile one (either from my cell phone or DAP), hence why of all the improvements, those two in particular get my attention.  I am certain the 9038s is brilliant for those who use it as a desktop setup, but as I mentioned, not my particular need.


----------



## Krassi

Yes for desktop its amazing what you get and it now works Volume control with (cr)apple products!
Still i prefer Pdv2 at home but nice to have them both


----------



## Lohb

CHOMPING away here waiting for a PDV2 with HARDWARE CONTROL BUTTONS....designer dude...hurry up and take our money !


----------



## illumidata

My clarity bomb has arrived!




Cliff notes: zero interference from phone, uses about 12% battery per hour on a mix of FLAC and MP3 at mid-high volume, incredibly detailed sound, really can't fault it. Tested plug and play-ability on pc and mac, seems fine, no detection issues. Bought it to use with T800s (4ohm bass driver impedance) primarily, and it's exceeded my wildest expectations, finally the bass sounds as good as the rest of the FR.
Very, very cool gear, and miniscule!


----------



## Lohb

Isn't it crazy how these tiny dongle are being used with mid-fi and up gear.


----------



## IceChant

I use them with hd800 and both are great.


----------



## Krassi

This dongle is Hi-fi and it also will have a crazy app too..


----------



## Lohb

So as it turns out after longer use on both the 9038S and PDV2, both their female ports were or became loose..previously I thought my phone
micro-USB port was loose with 9038S but after using the Fiio BTR5 wired with same phone over OTG cable and moving the unit all over the place the connection was never broken between the devices. I was about to buy a new USB-C phone to use it with 9038S new model. Maybe it was production sizing tolerances were off on E1Da stuff ports..OR I had male cables that were not exactly fitting to the male/female tightness requirements.

Anyway, I'll look out for any dropped connection reports on the new 9038s V3 hooked up to phones specifically before buying one. 

Still a big fanboy of the company whatever the issues were on port tightness/tolerances.


----------



## Ollie the bear

Hello guys, I just discovered this thread. I’m very interested the Power dac because of the PEQ on the app. Has anyone discovered any DIY cable mods that will allow me to use this unit as a DAC for my non-balanced amp AUNE x7s? Thank you!


----------



## Infoseeker

Ollie the bear said:


> Hello guys, I just discovered this thread. I’m very interested the Power dac because of the PEQ on the app. Has anyone discovered any DIY cable mods that will allow me to use this unit as a DAC for my non-balanced amp AUNE x7s? Thank you!



The moderator on the Discord knows how to make the cable you would need to diy.


----------



## Ollie the bear

Infoseeker said:


> The moderator on the Discord knows how to make the cable you would need to diy.


Thank you for the fast reply. Which Discord do I join for that?


----------



## tiamor988

Ollie the bear said:


> Hello guys, I just discovered this thread. I’m very interested the Power dac because of the PEQ on the app. Has anyone discovered any DIY cable mods that will allow me to use this unit as a DAC for my non-balanced amp AUNE x7s? Thank you!


It's possible with XLR but not with RCA. I could be wrong tho.

Discord link - https://discord.gg/U9Z28KC


----------



## ]eep

a non balanced amp will have a common ground, that means it will short the 9038s and fry it. Very easy to see when you open up your amp, very easy to measure with a DMM; if you use the =/ with the beeper on and you look for contact between the left and right ground it will beep for 'nèèh, wrong answer'


----------



## Infoseeker (Jun 1, 2020)

jsmiller58 said:


> In case you were referring to my post, to be fair I already have three desktop DAC/Amp pairs, so the only use model I personally am interested in for the 9038s g3 is the mobile one (either from my cell phone or DAP), hence why of all the improvements, those two in particular get my attention.  I am certain the 9038s is brilliant for those who use it as a desktop setup, but as I mentioned, not my particular need.


 On that note, 

E1da is releasing a dac-only version of the 9038.... Called the 9038ap.





> The concept is:
> "AP" stands Audio Precision i.e. the same as the most precise and expensive audio-analyzers from a famous US company. This is not just an accident, 9038AP has a distortion analyzer on board working in the same principle like APx555 and so on(notch+FFT). You can test the distorions of 9038AP with a crazy precision(V02 proto version can see 3rd harmonic at -127db, and I prepared the improved one V03 with hope to hit -135db) any time you wish, readjust that for any particular headphones(you'll see online with 9038AP BLE Android/iOS app how different HP affects the distortions), and save that like a preset.
> Inputs:
> USB-C PCM 32/384kHz DSD256
> ...


----------



## eloelo

For Tempotec V1 with Hiby OS, will it be able to control hardware volume on 9038s G3?


----------



## muths66

eloelo said:


> For Tempotec V1 with Hiby OS, will it be able to control hardware volume on 9038s G3?


G3 is able control volume.


----------



## ]eep

eloelo said:


> For Tempotec V1 with Hiby OS, will it be able to control hardware volume on 9038s G3?


I don't think it will in the way you mean. But you can control the volume on the V1 remotely anyway. With the exception of DSD if you send native bypassing volume. That already gave me a good scare when continuing from one folder to a DSD folder.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jun 4, 2020)

So! got my 9038s g3, had to connect it to my macbook since the performance mode doesnt allow me to use it with my iphone (which is the main reason why i bought it... plop) so far, im really impressed, this is my first e1da product (got the poweramp along but ill play with it tomorrow) gotta love this little powerhouse, ill compare it to the ltp s1 since they arrive together and im way too tired to do an a/b comparison, but i can tell that it sounds mighty impressive in the mac

If anyone knows a way around to connect to my iphone without the app yet... i read that the old way of changing the start mode was disabled due to the upcoming android app, ill wait if needed, so far loving it though

update: got it to work through the camera adapter with the power outlet on, sounds pretty decent, though plugged in the power amp, reduced the volume of course... dude, wth! The only thing that needs is a effin line out to be the most amazing thing I’ve played with, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Infoseeker

Tin HiFi P1 via 9038s gen 3 on my phone with Wavelet EQ. 


Nice.


----------



## Lohb

Infoseeker said:


> Tin HiFi P1 via 9038s gen 3 on my phone with Wavelet EQ.
> 
> 
> Nice.


Wish I spent more time with P1 - I found them sterile and almost like a single BA. Guess I was expecting Abyss in IEM format for under $200.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Anyone found a good Y Splitter on Amazon (or anywhere else in the USA)? I can't seem to find one with the layout of the included one, but I found a good deal on the 9038s without the splitter cable, and want to jump on it. Need a cable though


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Infoseeker said:


> On that note,
> 
> E1da is releasing a dac-only version of the 9038.... Called the 9038ap.



Sounds interesting. The first real E1DA desktop headphone DAC amp. Any info on the ETA? - No mention of it on the E1DA website.


----------



## Infoseeker (Jun 5, 2020)

Hal Rockwell said:


> Sounds interesting. The first real E1DA desktop headphone DAC amp. Any info on the ETA? - No mention of it on the E1DA website.



They seem to have announced over here. 
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...38ap-with-distortions-analyzer-onboard.13799/

Probably won't be soon, because the 9038D probably has to come out first.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Infoseeker said:


> They seem to have announced over here.
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...38ap-with-distortions-analyzer-onboard.13799/
> 
> Probably won't be soon, because the 9038D probably has to come out first.



I wish they'd release the speaker amp first. Would buy at least two of those.


----------



## ]eep

however enticing the HiFiToy looks or is, and I really like the possibilities, it would cut 2 legs from under my table... first is that I still like vinyl better and have a large collection and expensive setup. And second, dispite all measurements presented (which are helpful but never the last word on sound quality) I still prefer NOS R2R topology. 

I like E1DA his vision and ideas, and I like the idea for active amping with the HiFiToy but it would lock me in the (complex topology) of sigma delta DAC (I/V-stage, filtering). It would make things simpler from there to the drivers, but an R2R would be 3 lengths ahead in that race before entering the amp. Engineering is making choices and setting priorities and every strong point has some sort of downside. Every advantage has its disadvantage. 

I don't think it can be a complete solution just yet, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Krassi

Interesting and i really am curious to try an r2r dac when i have to much money flying around (aresII)
..since i cant compare i still prefer pdv2 over 9038s at home and it sounds amazing paired with my tube amp and customized usb cables solving the ground problem

One thing is interstellar about pdv2.. its the biggest bang for the buck dac around and my usb cable was more expensive than the dac )


----------



## musicinmymind

Krassi said:


> Interesting and i really am curious to try an r2r dac when i have to much money flying around (aresII)
> ..since i cant compare i still prefer pdv2 over 9038s at home and it sounds amazing paired with my tube amp and customized usb cables solving the ground problem
> 
> One thing is interstellar about pdv2.. its the biggest bang for the buck dac around and my usb cable was more expensive than the dac )



What customization was made, cutting off the power part of USB cable?


----------



## Krassi

Usb cable has an extra wire that routes the ground outside and around the pdv2 to the left passiv speaker output on my tube amp.
Since the TRRS on the pdv2 does not transmit any ground signal this worked.. And told the guy building my amp that he had to get this running.

But dondt try this at home if you have no clue if you and your amp can do this! Absolutly not or we hear stories about michael bay explosion pdv2s


----------



## musicinmymind

Krassi said:


> Usb cable has an extra wire that routes the ground outside and around the pdv2 to the left passiv speaker output on my tube amp.
> Since the TRRS on the pdv2 does not transmit any ground signal this worked.. And told the guy building my amp that he had to get this running.
> 
> But dondt try this at home if you have no clue if you and your amp can do this! Absolutly not or we hear stories about michael bay explosion pdv2s



Interesting...your tube amp is balanced, TRRS cannot do single ended!

I do not mind a smoking pdv2, explosive would be an problem


----------



## ]eep

Krassi said:


> Interesting and i really am curious to try an r2r dac when i have to much money flying around (aresII)
> ..since i cant compare i still prefer pdv2 over 9038s at home and it sounds amazing paired with my tube amp and customized usb cables solving the ground problem
> 
> One thing is interstellar about pdv2.. its the biggest bang for the buck dac around and my usb cable was more expensive than the dac )



I have several R2R dac's and love them. They give me the best natural sound. My last DAC purchase was a Moonshadow 9038q2m DAC I bought from Linsoul and I must say, it sound very good. That's why I wanted the E1DA 9038s for mobile use. It's very convenient, small and very well made. My main DAC is still the modded Teradak 8XTDA though. It gives a bit narrower soundstage and dynamics are just a hint less 'in your face'. But it never misses on piano or soprano voices (those notorious whistleblowers). It calms things down to real life proportions. 

I have always been looking for the final step up, I thought it would be the 16x TDA1543 but then I saw the discrete R2R's appearing. They looked promising, but I wasn't sure if they would follow my line of thought, what I did with my dac's (output stage). Then I saw the Holo... drool... but at what price. That's beyond my reach. Enter Dynafrips Ares (II already). I'm so close to pushing the button. Looks, functionality, layout, reviews, all looks good for it to be my ultimate DAC at ⅓ the price of the Holo Spring and better sound. Just the $ is dropping... when to seal the deal? So as much as I like the 9038s, the Ares II is as close to endgame for me as my Koetsu Urushi on my turntable.


----------



## Krassi

yeah I read your interesting comments about r2r dacs in another thread.
the 9038S G3  is really an exeptional good small device for mobile.

Yep Ares II is what i want some day  .. until then i am very happy with pdv2 that works great with my amp.
Ivan really gets most out of the 9038 chip and will be interesting what the ap version and the app will do.


----------



## Lohb (Jun 9, 2020)

Am digging the Monoprice M350 planar so far with PDV2...more time needed....had it one day.
Can be had at discount from monoprice EU right now. 31mm open planar units, warmish...may be W-shaped on initial impressions.
The PDV2 'veneer' takes the edge off the 350s upper end, decent microdetail/imaging still.


----------



## Lohb

Lohb said:


> Am digging the Monoprice M350 planar so far with PDV2...more time needed....had it one day.
> Can be had at discount from monoprice EU right now. 31mm open planar units, warmish...may be W-shaped on initial impressions.
> The PDV2 'veneer' takes the edge off the 350s upper end, decent microdetail/imaging still.


Hmmmm, it appears M350 are a bit fickle with after-market MMCX plugs which work on my other IEMs, some click in tight, some don't. Back they go....


----------



## AlexCBSN

Lohb said:


> Hmmmm, it appears M350 are a bit fickle with after-market MMCX plugs which work on my other IEMs, some click in tight, some don't. Back they go....


though are they not fitting as in entering or not clicking? i had a problem with a pair of acoustunes, the right one used to twist the mmcx pin and that really was worrying me, turned out i placed a needle in the female side of the connector, just enough to open it a bit, now they work like a charm, as well i had a problem with a fiio cable, it turned out the ring surrounding the connector was badly "folded" had to re shape it with a couple of plyers, maybe some physical problem going on?


----------



## Lohb

Anyone got a photo of the volume buttons side on new E1DA 9038S Gen 3 ?


----------



## Infoseeker

You mean on uapp? App is not out yet. 


Keep left & right full. Use master vol.


----------



## HaBo

Lohb said:


> Anyone got a photo of the volume buttons side on new E1DA 9038S Gen 3 ?



no volume button on the dongle


----------



## drummguy26

Hi,

Im new to this thread. I just ordered the 9038s gen3 and the PDV2. Should be delivered within a month or so (thanks Corona). But all Im doing now is hyping myself up by reading all these posts! Ive heard nothing but amazing things about these two products. I have Campfire Audio Atlas with a silver litz balanced cable as well as Aurisonics 2.5 also balanced cable. 

My current DAC collection consists of the BTR5, ifi xDSD (and xCAN), Dragonfly Red and iBasso DC01.

With the IEM's that I have, will the E1DA 9038s and the PDV2 pulverize everything I currently own in terms of SQ?? =P Im quite fond of the xDSD and the BTR5 wired setup. How much better will the 9038s/PDV2 sound over these two DACs? I listen to a lot of Electronic music so Im really big on micro-detail and soundstage. Im thinking Ill be happier with the 9038s??


----------



## OpiateSkittles

drummguy26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to this thread. I just ordered the 9038s gen3 and the PDV2. Should be delivered within a month or so (thanks Corona). But all Im doing now is hyping myself up by reading all these posts! Ive heard nothing but amazing things about these two products. I have Campfire Audio Atlas with a silver litz balanced cable as well as Aurisonics 2.5 also balanced cable.
> 
> ...


Can't really compare with any of the ones you have, but man... This thing is _*clean. *_I thought there was some bass roll off going on at first, till I realized it's just completely free of audible distortion. Highs are as good as you've heard. Can't wait for the app.


----------



## drummguy26

OpiateSkittles said:


> Can't really compare with any of the ones you have, but man... This thing is _*clean. *_I thought there was some bass roll off going on at first, till I realized it's just completely free of audible distortion. Highs are as good as you've heard. Can't wait for the app.



Yup! Thats what Ive been reading! Super clean and super precise! I was gonna get the Dragonfly Cobalt, but man.... I did NOT wanna shell out $300 on that thing. Too much money and seems like its overpriced. But Im super excited for the 9038s. And you said there's going to be an app for the gen 3??? I know the gen 2 doesnt have one, but is it the same app thats used for the PDV2?


----------



## OpiateSkittles

drummguy26 said:


> Yup! Thats what Ive been reading! Super clean and super precise! I was gonna get the Dragonfly Cobalt, but man.... I did NOT wanna shell out $300 on that thing. Too much money and seems like its overpriced. But Im super excited for the 9038s. And you said there's going to be an app for the gen 3??? I know the gen 2 doesnt have one, but is it the same app thats used for the PDV2?


Nope, completely new app. Called the E1DA Tweak App. AFAIK there will be even more customization options, probably due to the ESS9038 DAC having so many possibilities within the chip itself. 
Also, be happy you didn't get the cobalt, there are way better options for the price. Actually, the LinLvMei S2 is a better option for 200, and the 9038S is a better choice for 100 haha. Honestly, unless you need CRAZY power, 9038S is pretty much endgame if you're sane.


----------



## drummguy26

OpiateSkittles said:


> Nope, completely new app. Called the E1DA Tweak App. AFAIK there will be even more customization options, probably due to the ESS9038 DAC having so many possibilities within the chip itself.
> Also, be happy you didn't get the cobalt, there are way better options for the price. Actually, the LinLvMei S2 is a better option for 200, and the 9038S is a better choice for 100 haha. Honestly, unless you need CRAZY power, 9038S is pretty much endgame if you're sane.




Whew, thats good to hear! Glad I didnt get the Cobalt. it seemed like marginal improvement over the Red for a crap ton of cash just cos its new. Thats so cool to hear about the new app! When is it releasing? Do you know?


----------



## jsmiller58

OpiateSkittles said:


> Nope, completely new app. Called the E1DA Tweak App. AFAIK there will be even more customization options, probably due to the ESS9038 DAC having so many possibilities within the chip itself.
> Also, be happy you didn't get the cobalt, there are way better options for the price. Actually, the LinLvMei S2 is a better option for 200, and the 9038S is a better choice for 100 haha. Honestly, unless you need CRAZY power, 9038S is pretty much endgame if you're sane.


I have the 9038s gen3 on order as well and really eagerly awaiting it.  Another option to consider is the Lotoo S1.  A bit more money, but physical buttons, a small screen, and great sound also make it a nice option.


----------



## OpiateSkittles (Jun 12, 2020)

drummguy26 said:


> Whew, thats good to hear! Glad I didnt get the Cobalt. it seemed like marginal improvement over the Red for a crap ton of cash just cos its new. Thats so cool to hear about the new app! When is it releasing? Do you know?


Not sure about when the app comes out. I know it was tentatively already supposed to be out, but then coivd hit. E1DA is a small operation, with the creator (Ivan) and I believe just one other person hand-soldering everything. He's hard at work, but I believe it will be out in the fall. You can join the E1DA discord channel to keep yourself in the loop, as well as for advice. There's a guy on there, also on here I think, called Static(v3 I think), who's helped me a ton. How to mod a y splitter so the power bank feeds the 9038s, cable advice, just a super solid guy and channel. E1DA makes great products, but they're also just a cool thing to be a part of.


----------



## Ders Olmaz (Jun 12, 2020)

For more information first page.


----------



## drummguy26

OpiateSkittles said:


> Not sure about when the app comes out. I know it was tentatively already supposed to be out, but then coivd hit. E1DA is a small operation, with the creator (Ivan) and I believe just one other person hand-soldering everything. He's hard at work, but I believe it will be out in the fall. You can join the E1DA discord channel to keep yourself in the loop, as well as for advice. There's a guy on there, also on here I think, called Static(v3 I think), who's helped me a ton. How to mod a y splitter so the power bank feeds the 9038s, cable advice, just a super solid guy and channel. E1DA makes great products, but they're also just a cool thing to be a part of.



That’s awesome! I will definitely be joining the discord channel asap. I don’t mind waiting. I just wanna know that it’s definitely gonna come out eventually. lol. So I’m assuming the new app will work the same way the app for the PDV2 works? Communicates via Bluetooth to the actual unit? I know the 9038s gen 3 doesn’t transmit Bluetooth so it’s not like a BTR5. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## elvispreasley

Any experience of using 9038s G3 with HE4xx? Will be happy to read your impressions


----------



## OpiateSkittles

elvispreasley said:


> Any experience of using 9038s G3 with HE4xx? Will be happy to read your impressions


There are a few people on the Discord channel with that pairing and they seem to be quite pleased. Funny, part of the reason I bought the 9038s is because I plan on getting a pair of He4xx. My HE400i took a dive on me.


----------



## Krassi

Yeah i am lurking in that discord 24/7 a long time now and get more knowledge and infos from there than from any forum 

The original Dacs where built to power a he400i and at the moment E1DA is not only the one designing those dacs but he now assembles the first batches at home with around 30 a day "like a robot" until Assembling in Factorys starts again.

He is in Shenzhen and his son that makes the Hptoy app and the upcoming app is in Russia but that corona stuff makes it problematic at the moment.

Well 9038S G3 and "the D" are awesome but the 9038AP will possibly be a game changer 

Really nice to be able to ask him directly!  Support is interstellar there


----------



## thefallenangelx

I am having trouble using pdv2 with my LG V20.
i use the y split connected to lg and mobile battery bank (or wall socket) and otg cable connected to pdv2.
Led on pdv2 lights up, but lg doesn’t want to recognize the external dac thus playing music through speaker instead of the IEM connected to the pdv2.
One time, don’t know how, it worked, seemingly powered directly by lg without any power bank, but then I could not succeed in let it work again.
Anyone willing to help?


----------



## OpiateSkittles

thefallenangelx said:


> I am having trouble using pdv2 with my LG V20.
> i use the y split connected to lg and mobile battery bank (or wall socket) and otg cable connected to pdv2.
> Led on pdv2 lights up, but lg doesn’t want to recognize the external dac thus playing music through speaker instead of the IEM connected to the pdv2.
> One time, don’t know how, it worked, seemingly powered directly by lg without any power bank, but then I could not succeed in let it work again.
> Anyone willing to help?


Have you modded your Y Splitter to eliminate power transfer between your phone and the PDV2? This is just a thought, but it might be that your phone isn't giving it enough power for it to run, but it's giving it enough power that it's not triggering the power bank to power it.


----------



## thefallenangelx

OpiateSkittles said:


> Have you modded your Y Splitter to eliminate power transfer between your phone and the PDV2? This is just a thought, but it might be that your phone isn't giving it enough power for it to run, but it's giving it enough power that it's not triggering the power bank to power it.



Thanks for the tip, how should I mod it?
Currently, if I put the pdv2 directly connected with no power bank to the LG V20 there is a battery icon with an arrow pointing right, with notification saying the v20 is charging the external dac. But no led lights up on pdv2...only very very few time randomly.
If I then connect the power bank, then the battery icon change on charging the LG instead of powering the dac, notification says its slowly charging the lg.
Even if I connect the whole dac+battery bank to the lg ex novo, then situation is like that.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

thefallenangelx said:


> Thanks for the tip, how should I mod it?
> Currently, if I put the pdv2 directly connected with no power bank to the LG V20 there is a battery icon with an arrow pointing right, with notification saying the v20 is charging the external dac. But no led lights up on pdv2...only very very few time randomly.
> If I then connect the power bank, then the battery icon change on charging the LG instead of powering the dac, notification says its slowly charging the lg.
> Even if I connect the whole dac+battery bank to the lg ex novo, then situation is like that.


First, make sure you have them all in the right places. (not trying to insult your intelligence, it just happens, lol). The Pdv2 should be at the "base" of the Y Split, the phone on the data+charge cable, and the power bank on the charge only cable. 
To mod the Y splitter, cut a small incision in the sleeve of the cable between the phone and the Pdv2. You're looking for a red wire. If you see any bare, uncoated wire, don't worry, as this is just shielding. You can cut it if it's in your way. The cable you're looking for is probably under a sleeve of metal, which you can either carefully cut, or pry open. Once you find the red wire, cut it, and separate the ends so theyre not going to touch. Use electrical tape to seal it back up (I put one of the ends of the red wire outside of the coating, and under the electrical tape so there's no way they can touch again). You've now eliminated the power transfer between the phone and Pdv2, and the power bank will power it fully. Make sure your power source is 5V, and preferably at least 2a. If you need any help, feel free to post pics as you go. Good luck.


----------



## thefallenangelx (Jun 14, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> First, make sure you have them all in the right places. (not trying to insult your intelligence, it just happens, lol). The Pdv2 should be at the "base" of the Y Split, the phone on the data+charge cable, and the power bank on the charge only cable.
> To mod the Y splitter, cut a small incision in the sleeve of the cable between the phone and the Pdv2. You're looking for a red wire. If you see any bare, uncoated wire, don't worry, as this is just shielding. You can cut it if it's in your way. The cable you're looking for is probably under a sleeve of metal, which you can either carefully cut, or pry open. Once you find the red wire, cut it, and separate the ends so theyre not going to touch. Use electrical tape to seal it back up (I put one of the ends of the red wire outside of the coating, and under the electrical tape so there's no way they can touch again). You've now eliminated the power transfer between the phone and Pdv2, and the power bank will power it fully. Make sure your power source is 5V, and preferably at least 2a. If you need any help, feel free to post pics as you go. Good luck.


This is how I have connected the pdv2. But lg is playing from its speakers and not from IEM connected to pdv2.
I believe this is the only combination I can connect the devices with these two cables.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

thefallenangelx said:


> This is how I have connected the pdv2. But lg is playing from its speakers and not from IEM connected to pdv2.
> I believe this is the only combination I can connect the devices with these two cables.


That is the correct setup, and i think if you clip the red wire, you'll have success!


----------



## thefallenangelx

OpiateSkittles said:


> That is the correct setup, and i think if you clip the red wire, you'll have success!


Could you post some pics on where and how to cut the things? Are you also using an Lg V20?


----------



## Lohb

OpiateSkittles said:


> First, make sure you have them all in the right places. (not trying to insult your intelligence, it just happens, lol). The Pdv2 should be at the "base" of the Y Split, the phone on the data+charge cable, and the power bank on the charge only cable.
> To mod the Y splitter, cut a small incision in the sleeve of the cable between the phone and the Pdv2. You're looking for a red wire. If you see any bare, uncoated wire, don't worry, as this is just shielding. You can cut it if it's in your way. The cable you're looking for is probably under a sleeve of metal, which you can either carefully cut, or pry open. Once you find the red wire, cut it, and separate the ends so theyre not going to touch. Use electrical tape to seal it back up (I put one of the ends of the red wire outside of the coating, and under the electrical tape so there's no way they can touch again). You've now eliminated the power transfer between the phone and Pdv2, and the power bank will power it fully. Make sure your power source is 5V, and preferably at least 2a. If you need any help, feel free to post pics as you go. Good luck.



THANKS, this above post inspired me give my mess of cables and 5V/2A battery another final try with PDV2 and phone/Hiby....never had to go near cable cutting thankfully.....found my issue - just by dialing and dialing around...I had a small female/female USB-C adapter to get things all hooked up....the adapter was strangely directional and I never thought it would be - one way it did not work, and I kept hooking it in the way it would not work up till now (about 4 times)....soon as I finally flipped it round, Hiby popped up the E1DA connect screen !
Y.E.S. 
Been dying to use PDV2 out-and-about melting my chest with that crazy heat it puts out (haha) with my battery/DAC sling cable mess I'll have it in.


----------



## OpiateSkittles (Jun 14, 2020)

thefallenangelx said:


> Could you post some pics on where and how to cut the things? Are you also using an Lg V20?


Unfortunately, I have mine sealed already with heatshrink, and really don't want to cut another gash in it. You can join the E1DA discord channel, though, and there are pics of what to do in a pinned post on there. If you can't find it, ask StaticV3 to direct you. He's extremely helpful.

Unfortunately, I'm not using an LG V20, but I'm fairly certain that this is your issue. Are you using UAPP to see if anything is detected? I remember when I bought a Sabaj Da2, I had an experience very similar. No y splitter, but phone told me it was charging a device, and UAPP told me nothing was recognized. This is what leads me to believe your phone simply isn't giving it enough power, especially with the V20 being a little older of a phone.

On a side note, you'll need to install UAPP or Neutron anyway to gain hardware volume control. I highly recommend UAPP.

If you take a razor and cut the sleeve of the wire between the phone and Pdv2 (it doesn't have to be deep at all for it to split) , then take a picture of the inside, I can direct you from there. I am at work for another 4 hours but I can help then.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Lohb said:


> THANKS, this above post inspired me give my mess of cables and 5V/2A battery another final try with PDV2 and phone/Hiby....never had to go near cable cutting thankfully.....found my issue - just by dialing and dialing around...I had a small female/female USB-C adapter to get things all hooked up....the adapter was strangely directional and I never thought it would be - one way it did not work, and I kept hooking it in the way it would not work up till now (about 4 times)....soon as I finally flipped it round, Hiby popped up the E1DA connect screen !
> Y.E.S.
> Been dying to use PDV2 out-and-about melting my chest with that crazy heat it puts out (haha) with my battery/DAC sling cable mess I'll have it in.


Happy to help, my man.


----------



## ballog

Good morning folks. Would someone here have the chance to compare the 9038S Gen3 with the Fiio Q5s SQwise?


----------



## travellersolo

Hi, I want to buy a E1DA DAC to connect from my PC sound card to my vintage hifi system. I read that the output is 2.5mm balanced. May I know what kind of cable should I buy to connect it to my amplifier? Any example from Amazon or other sites?


----------



## OpiateSkittles

travellersolo said:


> Hi, I want to buy a E1DA DAC to connect from my PC sound card to my vintage hifi system. I read that the output is 2.5mm balanced. May I know what kind of cable should I buy to connect it to my amplifier? Any example from Amazon or other sites?


I think the whole system (amp, etc) would have to be balanced in order to not fry the 9038S. This is a question best asked on the E1DA Discord channel, though. Those guys are more knowledgable than myself.


----------



## Infoseeker

travellersolo said:


> Hi, I want to buy a E1DA DAC to connect from my PC sound card to my vintage hifi system. I read that the output is 2.5mm balanced. May I know what kind of cable should I buy to connect it to my amplifier? Any example from Amazon or other sites?



You won't be able to with out making your own diy solution.


----------



## travellersolo

OpiateSkittles said:


> I think the whole system (amp, etc) would have to be balanced in order to not fry the 9038S. This is a question best asked on the E1DA Discord channel, though. Those guys are more knowledgable than myself.


so in that case, if I'm using a conventional vintage amplifier, I'd have to get a DAC with 3.5mm output?

And, where is this E1DA Discord channel?


----------



## Krassi (Jun 16, 2020)

You can find it on the E1DA website https://discord.gg/U9Z28KC

Problem with connecting the balanced thing to an amp is pretty simple.
The 2,5mm TRRS cable only carries the signal but no ground from those dacs.

So you need to to cut open the usb cable and add a wire that carries the ground to your amp. I have plugged this on my passive speaker output of my tube amp.

Without passing on the ground you might get michael bay explosions 

Also with a cellphone connected you need one of those very rare wireless ground cables. those can be hooked to simens airhooks  (.. *jokelamp is burning intensely)


----------



## OpiateSkittles

travellersolo said:


> so in that case, if I'm using a conventional vintage amplifier, I'd have to get a DAC with 3.5mm output?
> 
> And, where is this E1DA Discord channel?


Without doing some DIY cable modding, yes. It'd be much easier to get a DAC with single-ended output.


----------



## travellersolo

Krassi said:


> So you need to to cut open the usb cable and add a wire that carries the ground to your amp. I have plugged this on my passive speaker output of my tube amp.


Can you provide more details on this? Pictures? 

I read a lot of good things about E1DA, I have thousands of lossless files in my hard drive, I really wish to play them on my hifi thru a good DAC.


----------



## ]eep

travellersolo said:


> Can you provide more details on this? Pictures?
> 
> I read a lot of good things about E1DA, I have thousands of lossless files in my hard drive, I really wish to play them on my hifi thru a good DAC.



they are found in the same category as the Zündkerzen Funken and the discount package of 5 o' clocks, plinth escalators etc... 

Simple, any normal amplifier has a common ground, input ring of cinch-inputs are all connected. The outputs of the E1DA are signal + and - . If you connect R- to L- by connecting them to common ground on the amp you will fry the circuit of the E1DA output. The unbalanced version hasn't come out yet. 

I use my Tempotec HD pro as makeshift dac and that works pretty well. The 9038s is only best used as HP amp.


----------



## Akira1977

Hello i have purchased the 9038S 3Gen, it's simply amazing!!! 

What are the settings for the best audio quality with Neutron and USB Audio Player PRO? ( Android)

Thank you!


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Akira1977 said:


> Hello i have purchased the 9038S 3Gen, it's simply amazing!!!
> 
> What are the settings for the best audio quality with Neutron and USB Audio Player PRO? ( Android)
> 
> Thank you!


Just make sure you have the software volume maxed, as well as the left/right hardware sliders. Use the master hardware volume as the sole volume control.


----------



## Akira1977

OpiateSkittles said:


> Just make sure you have the software volume maxed, as well as the left/right hardware sliders. Use the master hardware volume as the sole volume control.



That's for UAAP, but for Neutron? For example, does the 64 Bit elaboration help?


----------



## Lohb

Just picked up Gen3 9038S from the 'cult of E1DA'. 
"See the music".


----------



## illumidata

I’ve tried various ways of mounting / connecting the 9038s, settled on this semi-permanent arrangement (double sided tape under the dac to counter the tension from the usb cable). Tried L-connectors as well but was getting too much lateral play in the 9038s port, and random disconnects (cheap connectors, though it’s a shallow port, which doesn’t help).


----------



## dnaimad

Krassi said:


> Problem with connecting the balanced thing to an amp is pretty simple.
> The 2,5mm TRRS cable only carries the signal but no ground from those dacs.
> 
> So you need to to cut open the usb cable and add a wire that carries the ground to your amp. I have plugged this on my passive speaker output of my tube amp.
> ...



If the amp is balanced, or 2 separate powered speakers are used with their own balanced inputs, then the ground does not need to be connected from the DAC. It is used for shielding only and carries no part of the signal. No chance of any explosions. Correct me if I'm wrong? This is a common way of wiring balanced cables in studios, also known as "telescoping shield" or OEO ("one end only" ground connection).


----------



## Krassi

Sorry but you are wrong and please DONDT try this.
The pdv2 will not explode directly but with just the usb connection to a computer it is isolated with the ground from the usb cable. 
You have this famous "wireless airground". Well E1DA says dondt do it so dondt do it unless you modifiy your Usb cables with separate ground thats connected to the amp.


----------



## Lohb

Yes, this thing comes up a lot about people wanting to hack into it to output to an amp...should be tagged on post 1.
Aka "see post 1" when the next person brings it up.


----------



## dnaimad

Krassi said:


> Sorry but you are wrong and please DONDT try this.
> The pdv2 will not explode directly but with just the usb connection to a computer it is isolated with the ground from the usb cable.
> You have this famous "wireless airground". Well E1DA says dondt do it so dondt do it unless you modifiy your Usb cables with separate ground thats connected to the amp.



According to all specs and info I can find, the "ground" in a balanced cable is completely unnecessary. It is neither connected to ground nor used for the signal. It is merely there to act as a shield for rf/magnetic interference.

I can see the valid reason for not connecting the PowerDac to any kind of unbalanced input. 

But for connecting to 2 separate balanced powered speakers I see no problem, nor no need to worry about connecting the ground. It is common practise in recording studios throughout the world to disconnect the ground at the "source" end of a balanced connection to avoid ground loops. If it's safe enough in world-class recording studios I think this device can handle it. Unless there is some very unusual design in the product that absolutely demands the ground is connected. But this would be out of spec for balanced audio and higly bizarre.


----------



## Krassi

I think you should check the discord


----------



## cleg

My video about the 3rd generation


----------



## Hal Rockwell

dnaimad said:


> According to all specs and info I can find, the "ground" in a balanced cable is completely unnecessary. It is neither connected to ground nor used for the signal. It is merely there to act as a shield for rf/magnetic interference.
> 
> I can see the valid reason for not connecting the PowerDac to any kind of unbalanced input.
> 
> But for connecting to 2 separate balanced powered speakers I see no problem, nor no need to worry about connecting the ground. It is common practise in recording studios throughout the world to disconnect the ground at the "source" end of a balanced connection to avoid ground loops. If it's safe enough in world-class recording studios I think this device can handle it. Unless there is some very unusual design in the product that absolutely demands the ground is connected. But this would be out of spec for balanced audio and higly bizarre.



The ground is not necessary in the cable but it is necessary that the zero potential of the connected devices be the same, cause their voltage swing is measured relative to the ground.

When you connect their grounds together, you equalize their zero potential in relation to each other. Otherwise, they see each other as a floating device.


----------



## Krassi

As mentioned check the discord and E1DA and StaticV3 will help... that device is absolutely not you fluffy wuffy standard balanced dac.
I use it wit modified usb cable on my tube amp and its amazing.. so "i think this will work" should be verified..


----------



## jsmiller58

I have more or less given up on ever receiving my 9038s gen 3...  ordered mid May and they ”departed country of origin” end of May...  They must literally be out at sea on a slow boat because there have been no further updates...  doesn’t help that Aliexpress has about a 3 month window before you can open a dispute...  oh well...


----------



## peter123

jsmiller58 said:


> I have more or less given up on ever receiving my 9038s gen 3...  ordered mid May and they ”departed country of origin” end of May...  They must literally be out at sea on a slow boat because there have been no further updates...  doesn’t help that Aliexpress has about a 3 month window before you can open a dispute...  oh well...



Fwiw I was in the exact same situation until mine magically showed up in my mailbox today. Still no changes on the tracking....


----------



## jsmiller58

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I was in the exact same situation until mine magically showed up in my mailbox today. Still no changes on the tracking....


That’s certainly encouraging!


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2020)

Just got my E1DA 3rd gen. Holy crap! One of the cleanest DACs I have ever heard. A little bright though
Edit: I ordered last week


----------



## jsmiller58

seamon said:


> Just got my E1DA 3rd gen. Holy crap! One of the cleanest DACs I have ever heard. A little bright though
> Edit: I ordered last week


You.  Ordered.  Last.  Week.  Arrrrggggghhhhh!

Congrats!


----------



## Lohb

jsmiller58 said:


> I have more or less given up on ever receiving my 9038s gen 3...  ordered mid May and they ”departed country of origin” end of May...  They must literally be out at sea on a slow boat because there have been no further updates...  doesn’t help that Aliexpress has about a 3 month window before you can open a dispute...  oh well...


Was it aliX Airmail you chose ? Mine is showing up locally after about 6 days with aliX Airmail.


----------



## Krassi

Alistandard is the standard message "left country F U" .. well at corona times i rediscover something you forgot... to be surprised by a package! 
You never has this joy when you have perfect tracking 

i hope alixepress gets normal again.. it used to be more reliable than ordering and shipping within germany where i live (no joke)


----------



## boodi (Jun 27, 2020)

selling my E1DA 9038s ( soon adv in for sale forum ) just a preview for anyone' EU resident with a fast interest in this


----------



## travellersolo

Krassi said:


> So you need to to cut open the usb cable and add a wire that carries the ground to your amp. I have plugged this on my passive speaker output of my tube amp.
> 
> Without passing on the ground you might get michael bay explosions


Please show me how to do this...


----------



## Cat Music

I would like to know if a type-c to type-c usb cable is included in the accessories of the E1da 9038 gen3?


----------



## seamon

Cat Music said:


> I would like to know if a type-c to type-c usb cable is included in the accessories of the E1da 9038 gen3?


there is


----------



## Akira1977

Cat Music said:


> I would like to know if a type-c to type-c usb cable is included in the accessories of the E1da 9038 gen3?



I think it depends on the online store... ( i purchased mine on HiFiGO and there was the option for the USB cable)


----------



## domino584

I'm a bit afraid of this DAC.  Windows automatically puts it at 100% whenever I connect it by default.  Trying it now it seems to have set it to the last adjustment I had, but, honestly, with no hardware control, I'm nervous of this puppy.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

domino584 said:


> I'm a bit afraid of this DAC.  Windows automatically puts it at 100% whenever I connect it by default.  Trying it now it seems to have set it to the last adjustment I had, but, honestly, with no hardware control, I'm nervous of this puppy.


Once the tweak app is out, (and maybe with the updatable firmware) you'll be able to set a max volume for it. So if windows puts it at 100%, it'll only be at the max acceptable to you.


----------



## domino584

OpiateSkittles said:


> Once the tweak app is out, (and maybe with the updatable firmware) you'll be able to set a max volume for it. So if windows puts it at 100%, it'll only be at the max acceptable to you.



Really good to know!  Thanks.


----------



## OpiateSkittles (Jul 4, 2020)

domino584 said:


> Really good to know!  Thanks.


I'm not sure if you're familiar with discord, but the E1DA channel is a great resource. Ivan, the creator (and, basically, the entire company), is on there himself and there is a ton of good info in the pinned messages. I can give you the link to their channel if you're interested.

Edit: you're welcome! And here's the link: https://discord.gg/uqX3gSZ


----------



## seamon

domino584 said:


> I'm a bit afraid of this DAC.  Windows automatically puts it at 100% whenever I connect it by default.  Trying it now it seems to have set it to the last adjustment I had, but, honestly, with no hardware control, I'm nervous of this puppy.


That's normal Windows behavior. The first time you connect any DAC or install a driver for a DAC, Windows defaults it to 100% volume. This is a$$hole design by Microsoft imo


----------



## boodi

no big deal running 9038s off Windows ( and Eq-APO ,  optional , possibly best windows  based parametric eq available in the world ? or so )  , you start your music program/app and set volume to whatever % (  5 or 10 or 20 30%  your choice ) then start listening and adjust it .
I didnt have any problem along or any risk

If you want extra care run Eq-APO and set pre amplification negative .

really didnt get any problem whatsoever using it ..


----------



## VonBoedfeld

New Firmware for 9038s G3 available
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Dvb2J0oVGq0sHy7nZyBwUmH4LTDgOYPY/view?usp=sharing


----------



## AlexCBSN

VonBoedfeld said:


> New Firmware for 9038s G3 available
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Dvb2J0oVGq0sHy7nZyBwUmH4LTDgOYPY/view?usp=sharing


Awesome , will update later on. Are there any news on the tweak app?


----------



## Akira1977

VonBoedfeld said:


> New Firmware for 9038s G3 available
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Dvb2J0oVGq0sHy7nZyBwUmH4LTDgOYPY/view?usp=sharing



What are the differences between the firmwares? If i'm not interested in a specified filter, what could i install?

Thank you!


----------



## OpiateSkittles

AlexCBSN said:


> Awesome , will update later on. Are there any news on the tweak app?


They've run into problems with the app. Artem, (E1DA creator) Ivan's son, said today on Discord that there's a problem with Comtrue's usb implementation and there's a chance that a functional Android tweak app may not even be possible. It will not be an issue with windows but, since their priority is Android, trying to make that work is agenda #1.



Akira1977 said:


> What are the differences between the firmwares? If i'm not interested in a specified filter, what could i install?
> 
> Thank you!



The different firmwares have different filters, which you can find  in a pdf in the firmware folder. They do affect the sound, though to a pretty minimal degree. The one that's the most different is the SE one, which is a variant of the stock filter with the second harmonic boosted to simulate a tube amp. 

If you're satisfied with the sound already, just update it to the new version of "linear phase slow roll off".


----------



## Akira1977

OpiateSkittles said:


> The different firmwares have different filters, which you can find  in a pdf in the firmware folder. They do affect the sound, though to a pretty minimal degree. The one that's the most different is the SE one, which is a variant of the stock filter with the second harmonic boosted to simulate a tube amp.
> 
> If you're satisfied with the sound already, just update it to the new version of "linear phase slow roll off".



Got it! Thank you!


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Akira1977 said:


> Got it! Thank you!


No problem.


----------



## Star Mastering

Over at ASR, E1DA and Hidizs S8 are being compared on a thread for Hidizs S8. Hidizs S8 (as the Tempotec HD Pro) at present is 3.5 mm which E1DA is yet to release. So the comparisons cannot be done at present. E1DA appears to be favoured, but Hidizs S8 has better ASR specs.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

illumidata said:


> I’ve tried various ways of mounting / connecting the 9038s, settled on this semi-permanent arrangement (double sided tape under the dac to counter the tension from the usb cable). Tried L-connectors as well but was getting too much lateral play in the 9038s port, and random disconnects (cheap connectors, though it’s a shallow port, which doesn’t help).


No Problem with LTE /Wifi/Bluetooth interferences?


----------



## illumidata

VonBoedfeld said:


> No Problem with LTE /Wifi/Bluetooth interferences?


None that I've noticed (BT is always off - haven't tested that element I'm afraid), but I've been mostly at home with stable signals, not sure what could happen in RF congested areas - the only unwanted noises are from the power management system (fizzy whooshes a few (30?) seconds after music stops playing, and a crackle when you press play again).
I rarely have wi fi on anyway, and still switch to aeroplane mode at night just for peace of mind


----------



## VonBoedfeld

Akira1977 said:


> Hello i have purchased the 9038S 3Gen, it's simply amazing!!!
> 
> What are the settings for the best audio quality with Neutron and USB Audio Player PRO? ( Android)
> 
> Thank you!


Drive my 9038s with UAPP in bitperfect mode with no upsampling.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

illumidata said:


> None that I've noticed (BT is always off - haven't tested that element I'm afraid), but I've been mostly at home with stable signals, not sure what could happen in RF congested areas - the only unwanted noises are from the power management system (fizzy whooshes a few (30?) seconds after music stops playing, and a crackle when you press play again).
> I rarely have wi fi on anyway, and still switch to aeroplane mode at night just for peace of mind


I have also packed my 9038 gen3 with velcro tape on back of my bumper but got noise from lte while listening.


----------



## jsmiller58

VonBoedfeld said:


> I have also packed my 9038 gen3 with velcro tape on back of my bumper but got noise from lte while listening.


LTE/celular interference seems to be a common problem with many dongles...  Ivan, designer of the 9038, knew of this problem since it was a problem with the v2, so hopefully the v3 is better...


----------



## VonBoedfeld

jsmiller58 said:


> LTE/celular interference seems to be a common problem with many dongles...  Ivan, designer of the 9038, knew of this problem since it was a problem with the v2, so hopefully the v3 is better...


I have v3, but also v3. The handle of interferences seems to be improved with v3 but not totaly gone. I had also my topping nx4 on back of my phone without any noise from LTE interferences.


----------



## Akira1977

VonBoedfeld said:


> Drive my 9038s with UAPP in bitperfect mode with no upsampling.



At the moment i'm using Neutron player, because it has more options. I don't use oversampling ( upsampling? )


----------



## artpiggo

What is the best way to use with spotify android?

And what do I need to do out of box or just enjoy?

and anyone hear random pop sound when using with spotify android?


----------



## OpiateSkittles

artpiggo said:


> What is the best way to use with spotify android?
> 
> And what do I need to do out of box or just enjoy?
> 
> and anyone hear random pop sound when using with spotify android?


You shouldn't have to do anything special with it for Spotify, but you may want to flash one of the new firmwares with PTL and set the max volume while you're still on windows. The only way to do this on Android is through UAPP, Neutron, Hiby and (maybe) Poweramp


----------



## VonBoedfeld

artpiggo said:


> What is the best way to use with spotify android?
> 
> And what do I need to do out of box or just enjoy?
> 
> and anyone hear random pop sound when using with spotify android?


Hi,
Using UAPP with Tidal and Qobuz. There is no option for Spotify in UAPP. Think you have to use it with the Spotify app.

With UAPP no pop sound so far from this little gem.

Have you done firmware update?
You can choose out of 8 different Filter settings including SE mode ( Distortions like tube amp).
And you get PTL functionality for setting max volume.


----------



## artpiggo

Yes I hear pop sound in spotify. I dont do any other streaming app. I will use with android only.

I dont think FW will fix it. Can anyone try spotify?


----------



## jsmiller58

Can someone post the link for the firmware updates?  Thank you!


----------



## VonBoedfeld

jsmiller58 said:


> Can someone post the link for the firmware updates?  Thank you!


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Dvb2J0oVGq0sHy7nZyBwUmH4LTDgOYPY/view?usp=sharing


----------



## jsmiller58

Another silly question...  I use IEMs with the 9038s...  the gen 3 seems to only have one mode, loud.  On my R6 Pro I literally have to set the volume to 2 for volume to be comfortable.  On my LG v30 I do have more volume headroom.  Am I missing something?  Is the 9038s principally only for harder to drive over ears?


----------



## VonBoedfeld

jsmiller58 said:


> Another silly question...  I use IEMs with the 9038s...  the gen 3 seems to only have one mode, loud.  On my R6 Pro I literally have to set the volume to 2 for volume to be comfortable.  On my LG v30 I do have more volume headroom.  Am I missing something?  Is the 9038s principally only for harder to drive over ears?


You can adjust the max volume with the new firmware. Look in the manual for PTL.


----------



## HiFlight

VonBoedfeld said:


> You can adjust the max volume with the new firmware. Look in the manual for PTL.


What manual are you referring to and where can it be found?  (9038sg3)


----------



## Akira1977

HiFlight said:


> What manual are you referring to and where can it be found?  (9038sg3)



It is inside the update zip package.


----------



## jsmiller58

VonBoedfeld said:


> You can adjust the max volume with the new firmware. Look in the manual for PTL.


Thank you - I will go find it on my computer where I downloaded the firmware.

Are you referring to adjusting the max volume even when used on a portable device?


----------



## Akira1977

jsmiller58 said:


> Are you referring to adjusting the max volume even when used on a portable device?



Yes, it is stored in the device itself.


----------



## jsmiller58

Akira1977 said:


> Yes, it is stored in the device itself.


Awesome - thank you!


----------



## rprodrigues (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi there!

Helpe needed here, please.

I received my PDV2 and tried to use it with my Tenhz P4 Pro (4 BAs).

I got a lot of background noise from the setup. If I plug the P4 to my Fiio K5 Pro with the same balanced cable (and with an adapter), I get no noise at all.

The impedance of my P4 Pro is 26 Ohm. Is the background noise supposed to be there for my PDV2?


The other problem is that it heats a lot and lags a bit....
Using Windows 10 here.


UPDATE:

I figured out that PowerDac V2 is a complete wast of money for high sensitive iems. Keep far from them if you have that kind of iem.


----------



## VonBoedfeld (Jul 24, 2020)

Findings I like to share regarding 9038s:
Placed my 9038s on back of my phone and then got slightly background noise from wifi EMI.
Then I moved the position just 2 cm and the noise was gone. After searching pics of the inner of my Xiaomi MI 8 phone I found out, that the first position was near the wifi antenna.
So if you want to place your 9038s on the back of phone, try out some positions to prevent EMI noise.

By the way: wrapped my 9038s with copper foil to shield it from EMI.


----------



## jsmiller58

VonBoedfeld said:


> Findings I like to share regarding 9038s:
> Placed my 9038s on back of my phone and then got slightly background noise from wifi EMI.
> Then I moved the position just 2 cm and the noise was gone. After searching pics of the inner of my Xiaomi MI 8 phone I found out, that the first position was near the wifi antenna.
> So if you want to place your 9038s on the back of phone, try out some positions to prevent EMI noise.
> ...


Wifi antenna or LTE/cellular antenna?  I have never experienced interference on the 9038s when I am connected to WiFi, but regularly do when I am outside and only connected with cellular.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

jsmiller58 said:


> Wifi antenna or LTE/cellular antenna?  I have never experienced interference on the 9038s when I am connected to WiFi, but regularly do when I am outside and only connected with cellular.


Wifi antenna. Noise also happened when LTE was in flight mode and wifi on.


----------



## jsmiller58

VonBoedfeld said:


> Wifi antenna. Noise also happened when LTE was in flight mode and wifi on.


Interesting!  I will have to play with my LG v30 / 9038s in different physical configurations.  Thanks!


----------



## manukmanohar

OpiateSkittles said:


> Nope, completely new app. Called the E1DA Tweak App. AFAIK there will be even more customization options, probably due to the ESS9038 DAC having so many possibilities within the chip itself.
> Also, be happy you didn't get the cobalt, there are way better options for the price. Actually, the LinLvMei S2 is a better option for 200, and the 9038S is a better choice for 100 haha. Honestly, unless you need CRAZY power, 9038S is pretty much endgame if you're sane.



Hi, was curious to know how Yinlvmei has fared for you. It seems they have come with S3 new version; does S2 have any EQ options like pdv2?


----------



## VonBoedfeld (Jul 26, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> Nope, completely new app. Called the E1DA Tweak App. AFAIK there will be even more customization options, probably due to the ESS9038 DAC having so many possibilities within the chip itself.
> Also, be happy you didn't get the cobalt, there are way better options for the price. Actually, the LinLvMei S2 is a better option for 200, and the 9038S is a better choice for 100 haha. Honestly, unless you need CRAZY power, 9038S is pretty much endgame if you're sane.


So what delivers the better sound quality: YinLuMei S2 or 9038s?
As 9038s is the best mobile solution I have heard so far, would be interesting.


----------



## rprodrigues

VonBoedfeld said:


> So what delivers the better sound quality: YinLuMei S2 or 9038s?
> As 9038s is the best mobile solution I have heard so far, would be interesting.




I'm not sure about 9038s beeing such a good solution.
I've asked its developer about 9038s hiss level for iems and he just gave me a 'no idea'. Some folks told me it produces hiss for some cases.
I would order the 9038s but I gave up after the support I've received from them and also due to the real hiss machine their PDv2 is for high sensitive iems.


----------



## HiFlight

rprodrigues said:


> I'm not sure about 9038s beeing such a good solution.
> I've asked its developer about 9038s hiss level for iems and he just gave me a 'no idea'. Some folks told me it produces hiss for some cases.
> I would order the 9038s but I gave up after the support I've received from them and also due to the real hiss machine their PDv2 is for high sensitive iems.


I am using 9038sg3 with several sets of pretty sensitive iem's and have heard no hiss even during quiet passages at my normal listening levels.


----------



## rprodrigues

HiFlight said:


> I am using 9038sg3 with several sets of pretty sensitive iem's and have heard no hiss even during quiet passages at my normal listening levels.


That is pretty nice to read...

Would you mind listing the ones you have used?


----------



## HiFlight

rprodrigues said:


> That is pretty nice to read...
> 
> Would you mind listing the ones you have used?


The most efficient IEM's that I have used with the 9038sg3 are my Penon Orb, inearz Zen4 and Dunu DK-2001.


----------



## rprodrigues

HiFlight said:


> The most efficient IEM's that I have used with the 9038sg3 are my Penon Orb, inearz Zen4 and Dunu DK-2001.



Thank you!


----------



## mngomezch

Does the IOS App (HPToy) work for the E1DA 9038S Gen 3?


----------



## supadupaninja

No. Only PowerDAC V2


----------



## mngomezch

supadupaninja said:


> No. Only PowerDAC V2


Have the manufacturers released an app for the Gen 3?


----------



## supadupaninja

mngomezch said:


> Have the manufacturers released an app for the Gen 3?



Not yet. But there is a tweak app in development.


----------



## TheoS53

Anyone managed to successfully get the G3 to work with the Fiio M6? 
It seems like when I first plug it in the light comes on, but after that there's nothing.. No light, and no sound when I start playing music. In fact, the Fiio gives no confirmation of an external device having been connected to it. 

Interestingly, the new M3 Pro does recognise it, but it doesn't seem like you can control the USB output volume from the M3 Pro.


----------



## HiFlight

TheoS53 said:


> Anyone managed to successfully get the G3 to work with the Fiio M6?
> It seems like when I first plug it in the light comes on, but after that there's nothing.. No light, and no sound when I start playing music. In fact, the Fiio gives no confirmation of an external device having been connected to it.
> 
> Interestingly, the new M3 Pro does recognise it, but it doesn't seem like you can control the USB output volume from the M3 Pro.


My G3 is working just fine with my M6.


----------



## Lohb

HiFlight said:


> My G3 is working just fine with my M6.


Think you knew opamps quite well from the PB2 thread, is there any opamp you would suggest for G4 that is better than the stock one to your ears ?
I thought OPA1622 based on rolling stock and that one on a 9038q2m breadboard dac/amp....


----------



## HiFlight

Lohb said:


> Think you knew opamps quite well from the PB2 thread, is there any opamp you would suggest for G4 that is better than the stock one to your ears ?
> I thought OPA1622 based on rolling stock and that one on a 9038q2m breadboard dac/amp....


I haven't heard the G4 so I can't make a recommendation from personal experience,  however the 1622 is a really fine audio opamp, one that sounds as good as the dataset would indicate.


----------



## TheoS53

jsmiller58 said:


> Thank you - I will go find it on my computer where I downloaded the firmware.
> 
> Are you referring to adjusting the max volume even when used on a portable device?



I've tried the G3 with the Dunu DK-3001 Pro, and when using the -30dB volume setting I get a very usable volume range and only very slight hissing. The hiss is only noticeable when no music is playing and I initially plug the headphones in (effectively going from dead silent, and then hearing the very minor hissing as I plug it in). But it really is almost unnoticeable. 



HiFlight said:


> My G3 is working just fine with my M6.



Interesting, I eventually got it to work but I had to disable USB output from within the FiiO Music app settings. Weird...but whatever, it works.


----------



## HiFlight

TheoS53 said:


> I've tried the G3 with the Dunu DK-3001 Pro, and when using the -30dB volume setting I get a very usable volume range and only very slight hissing. The hiss is only noticeable when no music is playing and I initially plug the headphones in (effectively going from dead silent, and then hearing the very minor hissing as I plug it in). But it really is almost unnoticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I eventually got it to work but I had to disable USB output from within the FiiO Music app settings. Weird...but whatever, it works.


Yes, I also had that unchecked as when using the G3 the M6 is a source rather than a DAC.


----------



## TheoS53

HiFlight said:


> Yes, I also had that unchecked as when using the G3 the M6 is a source rather than a DAC.



Oh no, you're referring to the "USB DAC" setting in Settings->Audio. What I'm talking about is the "USB output mode" in the settings sidebar of of the Music App (not device settings). Only when I set this to "OFF" could I get the G3 to work with the M6.


----------



## HiFlight

TheoS53 said:


> Oh no, you're referring to the "USB DAC" setting in Settings->Audio. What I'm talking about is the "USB output mode" in the settings sidebar of of the Music App (not device settings). Only when I set this to "OFF" could I get the G3 to work with the M6.


OK, sorry for the misunderstanding.   At any rate, I'm glad it's working for you now.


----------



## darmanastartes (Oct 16, 2020)

I just posted my review of the E1DA 9038S Gen 3 to my blog: https://medium.com/@darmanskirata1136/e1da-9038s-gen-3-review-b94e0216f268






My readers are likely familiar with my long-stated belief that if a playback device is coloring the sound, something is wrong with the source device. My initial listening experience using the 9038S challenged that conviction. I could not shake the sense of improved clarity and detail retrieval offered by the 9038S over the sources I originally used to review the Smabat ST-10S. I decided to evaluate these impressions under more controlled circumstances.

I connected one earbud to The Element and the other to the 9038S and volume matched the two sources using my Dayton iMM-6 microphone to 1/10th of a dB. To do this, I aligned the center of the earbud face with the center of the tube coupler bore and secured the earbud to the coupler using micropore tape around the earbud circumference. I then played a Redbook copy of “Archetype” by Fear Factory and switched back and forth between the two sources.

To my surprise and in the face of my long-held conviction that all well-designed sources should sound identical, the earbud playing from the 9038S sounded tighter, more detailed, and more spacious, with better definition of and separation between notes, while the earbud playing from The Element sounded slightly smoother and warmer in tonality.

I repeated this test using the same track with the Moondrop S8. This time I took care to ensure that both The Element and the 9038S were set to 24 bit /44.1kHz in shared mode in addition to volume matching, which I had not done in my initial comparison using the ST-10S. My differing perceptions of the two sources remained audible.

I will note that this is a sighted comparison and not a double-blind test. However, I will also note my predisposition towards dismissing claims of audible differences between sources coming into this comparison, an attitude I have held since early in my audio journey. Additionally, I am mostly confident that I would not have been able to distinguish between the two sources examined here without the benefit of instantaneous switching.

There are two alternative explanations for the conclusion I have reached. One is that channel imbalance can explain my perception. To assess this possibility, I measured both channels with both sources. Based on my measurements, I am skeptical of this alternative explanation given the minute differences in matching between the left and right channels of the S8. There are minute variations in my measurements between the two sources in the upper-treble region but I am inclined to believe these are a result of tiny differences in insertion depth and bore angle during the measurement process as opposed to frequency response differences inherent to the hardware. The other alternative explanation is that I hear better in my left ear than my right ear. While my hearing range is indeed around 200 Hz higher in my left ear than in my right ear, I can perceive sounds above 19 kHz in both ears. Again, I am skeptical that this explains the audible differences between the two sources.

There is a lot of snake oil in the audio enthusiast marketplace, and it should be incumbent upon individuals who claim that different pieces of hardware sound audibly distinct to make sincere attempts to disprove alternative explanations to their claims, as I have done here. This is especially true for reviewers and others in positions of influence. I certainly benefited from my training in the physical sciences as I set up the experiments I detailed in this review, but these experiments are far from exotic or complex and could be easily replicated by others.


----------



## vadinoy

Добрый день, я хочу купить 9038s smabat m2pro. Я в основном слушаю дэт-метал, это правильный выбор? или это лучше st10 s?


----------



## darmanastartes

vadinoy said:


> Добрый день, я хочу купить 9038s smabat m2pro. Я в основном слушаю дэт-метал, это правильный выбор? или это лучше st10 s?


я не слышал M2 Pro, только ST-10S.


----------



## ]eep

Не могли бы вы написать на английском языке? Спасибо

Nice experiment. A good way to learn. But given the fact that you can hear 19kHz I conclude that you are still young and still firmly set in 'school' state of mind where independent thinking is not promoted (tests are scored on how closely you follow the curriculum). This is all very good for becoming a productive member of society (ie the slave force). But there is so much more to the world than what is taught in school. The way you tested is akin to all those 'scientific' reviews and 'influencers', specs and marketing talk. Measurements are fine if you measure the things that matter and know how to interpret the data. Inherently the data is hardly ever wrong (besides measuring errors or margins greater than 10%).

So here is my question to try to push your mind in a different direction: why do you think there is an audible difference when the frequency graph is all but identical? 

And my answer: because we have been taught to focus on amplitude (there is an historic cause for that) but that hardly matters anymore nowadays (except for speakers, microphones etc). Digital sources and amplifiers are ruler flat. And that is perfect. Harmonic distortion etc is virtually absent. So... what's the reason you still hear a difference? It must be other than that. 

If you look at a frequency graph you have 2 axis: the x and the y-axis; frequency and amplitude. But there is a 3rd axis that matters. And for that you don't need perfect hearing (only training to perceive and put it into words). That is timing. 

Now imagine a waterfall graph in 3D. How high is the graph just before and after you measure? The total amount of energy is the volume under the graph. So if rise and decay are slow you have more energy, but it measures less (it is depending on the aperture of your time-window). This is why more and more people move to R2R dacs because its temporal behaviour is different (and more natural: no pre-ringing). 

The 9038s sounds so clear is because there is less electronics between dac- and output-stage. So there is less smearing in the time domain. This is what you hear as better recreation of venue and size and timing of instruments. Lots of steps in the signal path can smear out the signal (lose information) but never closer to the original (can't create information). That is why I agree with Ivan on his approach to keep the signal path as short as possible. 
Minimalism and K. I. S. S. (keep it simple, stupid).


----------



## darmanastartes

]eep said:


> Не могли бы вы написать на английском языке? Спасибо
> 
> Nice experiment. A good way to learn. But given the fact that you can hear 19kHz I conclude that you are still young and still firmly set in 'school' state of mind where independent thinking is not promoted (tests are scored on how closely you follow the curriculum). This is all very good for becoming a productive member of society (ie the slave force). But there is so much more to the world than what is taught in school. The way you tested is akin to all those 'scientific' reviews and 'influencers', specs and marketing talk. Measurements are fine if you measure the things that matter and know how to interpret the data. Inherently the data is hardly ever wrong (besides measuring errors or margins greater than 10%).
> 
> ...


The explanation may be that The Element uses a minimum phase digital filter, while the 9038S uses a linear phase filter by default. I flashed the minimum phase slow roll-off filter firmware to the E1DA and recompared the two, and I no longer heard a clear difference.


----------



## Skullar

Hey guys. Which of the models you would recommend for E-mu Teak, theyre 25ohm. I would only use them at desktop.
Innitially i was looking for desktop combos like SMSL M500 or Sabaj D5. 
How much do i lose out in SQ if i went with either 9038s or PVD2?


----------



## VonBoedfeld

]eep said:


> Не могли бы вы написать на английском языке? Спасибо
> 
> Nice experiment. A good way to learn. But given the fact that you can hear 19kHz I conclude that you are still young and still firmly set in 'school' state of mind where independent thinking is not promoted ....


19kHz - Are dogs allowed as members in the forum?


----------



## ]eep

darmanastartes said:


> The explanation may be that The Element uses a minimum phase digital filter, while the 9038S uses a linear phase filter by default. I flashed the minimum phase slow roll-off filter firmware to the E1DA and recompared the two, and I no longer heard a clear difference.


so the difference is phase... and phase is? Timing. But that's just 1 aspect of what goes on in the time domain.


----------



## tdx

Hi everyone

as of now which of all the DACs mentioned here is the most powerful? Looking for something to replace my great (but heavy) Fiio M15 on the go.

Thanks


----------



## Seaea

Just got the G3, hear no EMI noise so far, worth upgrading from G2 for sure.


----------



## vadinoy

what dynamic iem do you recommend for e1da 9038s ?


----------



## VonBoedfeld

vadinoy said:


> what dynamic iem do you recommend for e1da 9038s ?


Toneking Nine Tail pairs verry well with 9038s.


----------



## pauldoni

Any thoughts about e1da gen3 susumu vs chord mojo?
How it is?


----------



## ChrisHeld1989

I get my 9038s Susumu 3000 Edition today and i like it much more than the Mojo. The S3000 sounds bigger, deeper, more three dimensional, better layering, more accurate, very coherent, clean and neutral. The Mojos bass was a little bit thick for my taste, the mids sounded less lifelike than the S3000 and the highs were rolled off a bit. The sound of the Mojo was "digital". The S3000 sounds natural-neutral and has something organic but extremely clean and accurate. The amount of microdetails is the same, i would say. The stage is much wider and deeper and the imaging is very holographic. It is amazing what this little thing spits out for that size and price. The only thing that bothers me is the volume. On my smartphone without a powerbank it is not very loud. Don't get me wrong, it is louder than any non hifi smartphones, but i miss the volume of the mojo. Maybe this thing gets louder when i connect it on a powerbank. But hey, i can live with it. At the end i can say, go buy it instantly.


----------



## ChrisHeld1989

Okay, if figured out how to increase the volume of the S3000 without a powerbank. Now it gets really loud!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

ChrisHeld1989 said:


> I get my 9038s Susumu 3000 Edition today and i like it much more than the Mojo. The S3000 sounds bigger, deeper, more three dimensional, better layering, more accurate, very coherent, clean and neutral. The Mojos bass was a little bit thick for my taste, the mids sounded less lifelike than the S3000 and the highs were rolled off a bit. The sound of the Mojo was "digital". The S3000 sounds natural-neutral and has something organic but extremely clean and accurate. The amount of microdetails is the same, i would say. The stage is much wider and deeper and the imaging is very holographic. It is amazing what this little thing spits out for that size and price. The only thing that bothers me is the volume. On my smartphone without a powerbank it is not very loud. Don't get me wrong, it is louder than any non hifi smartphones, but i miss the volume of the mojo. Maybe this thing gets louder when i connect it on a powerbank. But hey, i can live with it. At the end i can say, go buy it instantly.



What is the 9038s Susumu 3000 Edition?


----------



## Krassi

"E1DA Susumu3000 edition 9038SG3 USB DAC Headphone Amp with susumu precise 0.1% resistors and 3000uF USB 5V rail filter(3 Caps)"

Its the 9038s G3 with Japanese Susumu Resistors. Those are used in denafrips R2R dacs too.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

Hal Rockwell said:


> What is the 9038s Susumu 3000 Edition?


G3 with Susumu quality resistors and 3 capacitors (standard = 2 capacitors)


----------



## chaiyuta

I look up to aliexpress store. Is G3 susumu3000 out of stock?


----------



## tgx78

chaiyuta said:


> I look up to aliexpress store. Is G3 susumu3000 out of stock?



I think I bought the last one yesterday. When I pressed a buy button it showed only 1 in stock left.


----------



## tgx78

AliExpress E1DA store
C$ 134.75 | E1DA Susumu3000 edition 9038SG3 USB DAC Headphone Amp with susumu precise 0.1％ resistors and 3000uF USB 5V rail filter(3 Caps) https://a.aliexpress.com/_dVD5jfu

Now I see there are 3 in stock.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Is there any noticeable sound difference between the Susumu3000 and the regular G3?


----------



## tgx78

Some people at discord told me Not Really. 
Few did a blind test and said it was extremely hard to discern the differences. 
one person said, susumu 3000 sounded more cohesive but could have been expectation biased.


----------



## Aibo

Hi guys. What's the factory default BT pairing code for Power DAC V2? I've tried the usuals like 0000, 1234, etc. but no luck.

No info about it on the box and I can't find it on the website.


----------



## muths66

Aibo said:


> Hi guys. What's the factory default BT pairing code for Power DAC V2? I've tried the usuals like 0000, 1234, etc. but no luck.
> 
> No info about it on the box and I can't find it on the website.


there's no code for it. u just need to on ur gps and bt to detect it.


----------



## Aibo

Thanks, turning GPS solved it. It's a bit weird though that it needs gps to work...


----------



## rodel808

Aibo said:


> Thanks, turning GPS solved it. It's a bit weird though that it needs gps to work...



I think that's just how Android works.


----------



## dlelikov

ChrisHeld1989 said:


> Okay, if figured out how to increase the volume of the S3000 without a powerbank. Now it gets really loud!


What did you do to increase the volume?


----------



## kawmic

Tysun said:


> These DACs (in particular 9038S) has gotten good review from Amir from Audiosciencereview. I am no expert in any of these but I am loving my PDV2 and 9038S. Below are the brief summary of each of the current E1DA products with specs from official website listed in spoilers:
> [ Link to Audiosciencereview 9038S thread ]
> 
> Who and What is E1DA?
> ...




I have a question about the powerdac v2. I accidentally broke the bal.2.5mm connector. Do you know what specific bal.2.5mm i should replace it with?


----------



## mngomezch

kawmic said:


> I have a question about the powerdac v2. I accidentally broke the bal.2.5mm connector. Do you know what specific bal.2.5mm i should replace it with?


The pinouts follow the A&K layout, at least for the 9038 Gen 3. I would imagine it's the same for the powerdac v2


----------



## Aibo

I really like the sound of PowerDAC V2 but damn this thing runs hot. Also, I just added 4 silicone feet to it so it doesn't slide over the table or burn trough it.


----------



## mngomezch

Aibo said:


> I really like the sound of PowerDAC V2 but damn this thing runs hot. Also, I just added 4 silicone feet to it so it doesn't slide over the table or burn trough it.



Out of curiosity, how does the sound of the PowerDAC V2 differ from the Gen 3?


----------



## Krassi

Staticv3 from the discord compared it pretty good and that was with the 9038s G2

*PDv2*: smooth, forgiving, slightly warm/vintage but you can change the sound to whatever you want 
*9038S(g2)*: clean, modern, razor-sharp, incredibly detailed even with EQ,

 the PDv2 will never sound as detailed as the 9038S but the PDv2 can make only ok sounding headphones sound great. The 9038S cannot.


----------



## Narius

Krassi said:


> Staticv3 from the discord compared it pretty good and that was with the 9038s G2
> 
> *PDv2*: smooth, forgiving, slightly warm/vintage but you can change the sound to whatever you want
> *9038S(g2)*: clean, modern, razor-sharp, incredibly detailed even with EQ,
> ...



Thanks for the comparison info. Any idea on how the PDv2 sounds compared to something like JDS atom or schiit magni/modi stack?


----------



## mngomezch

Narius said:


> Thanks for the comparison info. Any idea on how the PDv2 sounds compared to something like JDS atom or schiit magni/modi stack?


I haven’t heard the PDv2 yet but I’ve compare the 9038S Gen 3 to the Atom. Both are VERY clean but to me the 9038S seems to image better and has a slightly deeper soundstage when listening using the Audeze LCD-1. The bass also seems to have more substance compared to the Atom. The highs and mids are comparable.


----------



## Krassi

Well i got khadas/Atom before.
Atom is just an amp.. its not a dac. Thats like comparing apples with onions.

Pdv2 makes the atom obsolete if you have balanced stuff 

I use it for my custom tube amp with custom usb cable and love it.


----------



## mngomezch

Krassi said:


> Well i got khadas/Atom before.
> Atom is just an amp.. its not a dac. Thats like comparing apples with onions.
> 
> Pdv2 makes the atom obsolete if you have balanced stuff
> ...


I still have the Khadas + Atom set up for my single ended headphones. It still has its charms. But yes, it is pretty much left on the wayside if you have a balanced setup.


----------



## Narius

mngomezch said:


> I still have the Khadas + Atom set up for my single ended headphones. It still has its charms. But yes, it is pretty much left on the wayside if you have a balanced setup.





Krassi said:


> Well i got khadas/Atom before.
> Atom is just an amp.. its not a dac. Thats like comparing apples with onions.
> 
> Pdv2 makes the atom obsolete if you have balanced stuff
> ...



I know the atom is an amp but they make an atom dac now too. I was asking about magni/modi stack and atom amp/dac stack sound vs pdv2 sound.

Either way, seems like PDV2 punches way above its price. (too bad balanced cables aren't cheap). As soon as my he400i comes in I'll finally be able to use it


----------



## mngomezch

Narius said:


> I know the atom is an amp but they make an atom dac now too. I was asking about magni/modi stack and atom amp/dac stack sound vs pdv2 sound.
> 
> Either way, seems like PDV2 punches way above its price. (too bad balanced cables aren't cheap). As soon as my he400i comes in I'll finally be able to use it



Try NLovell Audio or Vesper Audio for custom balanced cables. The prices are reasonable. I have my Audeze LCD-1 hooked up with cables from Vesper and I have no complaints.

I’m considering purchasing the PDV2 for times that I need a more laid back listening session compared to the 9038S.


----------



## Narius

mngomezch said:


> Try NLovell Audio or Vesper Audio for custom balanced cables. The prices are reasonable. I have my Audeze LCD-1 hooked up with cables from Vesper and I have no complaints.
> 
> I’m considering purchasing the PDV2 for times that I need a more laid back listening session compared to the 9038S.


Thanks, I'll check those out if i need another. Already bought the meze 99 cable from amazon ($50 shipped, not too bad but the same price I paid for my PDV2).


----------



## Krassi

Ah ok!
Well for the price its the most unbeatable dac you can buy with that insane hptoy app.
I prefer it on my tube amp more than any other dac.


----------



## Facta

rodel808 said:


> I think that's just how Android works.



The GPS on any  Android phone/DAP needs to be ON for BT to work with any external Bluetooth amp/DAC?


----------



## rodel808

Facta said:


> The GPS on any  Android phone/DAP needs to be ON for BT to work with any external Bluetooth amp/DAC?



Yes. It's just how Google made their API.
Stack overflow link


----------



## Facta (Sep 6, 2020)

rodel808 said:


> Yes. It's just how Google made their API.
> Stack overflow link




1) Does this mean the GPS location of an Android DAP can be tracked even if the owner doesn't like to be tracked as and when he turns on its Bluetooth?

2) If yes, the same thing holds true with non-Android DAPs like Sony 1A/1Z or Android-based UI DAPs like A&K SP2000 or Cayin N8 too?

3) Is there a GPS chip inside every DAP that can be remotely accessed and tracked by those who can?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

Facta said:


> 1) Does this mean the GPS location of an Android DAP can be tracked even if the owner doesn't like to be tracked as and when he turns on its Bluetooth?
> 
> 2) If yes, the same thing holds true with non-Android DAPs like Sony 1A/1Z or Android-based UI DAPs like A&K SP2000 or Cayin N8 too?
> 
> 3) Is there a GPS chip inside every DAP that can be remotely accessed and tracked by those who can?


I have to interject: I hope someone is tracking you so we can at last determine where the hell Atlantis was all this time.


----------



## Facta (Sep 8, 2020)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> I have to interject: I hope someone is tracking you so we can at last determine where the hell Atlantis was all this time.



Right next to "behind a mask" that you seem to be from. 
https://whistleblower.org/timeline-us-whistleblowers/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacking_Team
https://wikileaks.org/hackingteam/e...e=&nofrom=&noto=&count=50&sort=0#searchresult


----------



## Draknodd

Facta said:


> 1) Does this mean the GPS location of an Android DAP can be tracked even if the owner doesn't like to be tracked as and when he turns on its Bluetooth?
> 
> 2) If yes, the same thing holds true with non-Android DAPs like Sony 1A/1Z or Android-based UI DAPs like A&K SP2000 or Cayin N8 too?
> 
> 3) Is there a GPS chip inside every DAP that can be remotely accessed and tracked by those who can?



1) No. If the app tracks you when NOT necessary (e.g. when using bluetooth) it won't be published on the Play Store-
2) No. This is an android thing
3) No.

Tracking without the user consent and without a reason is 1) illegal 2) against the TOS of the PlayStore.


----------



## 528068

Any information on the HifiToy from E1DA? Also I am very interested in getting the 9038sG3 despite it only being balanced output but it's fine for me. I am also torn between the Serenade iDSD and 9038sG3 and speaking of the Serenade I was thinking of getting the iDSD Plus (same as DH1000 because they are literally the same thing with different branding) but apparently the iDSD Plus is meh for not-easy-to-drive headphones.


----------



## 528068

Anybody compared 9038sg3 to the Hidizs DH1000/Tempotec-iDSD-Plus (both are the same internals with same firmware, only different is literally the branding and price)? Been looking for any info on this and still haven't found anything. 9038sg3 is really good not just for its price but regardless of price seems to be really good still by measurements and reviews and same for the iDSD Plus but not measurements though. the iDSD Plus uses dual amp dac for "true balanced" and use crystal oscillators too.


----------



## TheoS53




----------



## Alex.Grimm

E1DA 9038D 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_etaL6S


----------



## Star Mastering

Alex.Grimm said:


> E1DA 9038D
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_etaL6S


All one can say is that E1DA 9038D is a marvel, and is likely superior to DC03, SHDP, and other dongles.


----------



## Hubert481

Star Mastering said:


> All one can say is that E1DA 9038D is a marvel, and is likely superior to DC03, SHDP, and other dongles.


So you already have it for some days for testing?
otherwise, your comment is ...


----------



## Star Mastering

It happens that each person will see any product differently. 
A glance over the detailed diagrams and measurements led me to such a judgement, but I do not have any experience of listening to the device.

Perhaps iBasso's '100 times re-tuning' has led to an enjoyable sound, but my above statement considers measurements only.
Real-world performance under load obviously differs wildly.


----------



## sebek

Sounds better E1DA 9038S Gen 3 or PowerDac V2?

And can anyone make a comparison regarding the sound quality with the Fiio BTR5 - both bluetooth and wired - and maybe even with Tempotec Sonata HD Pro?


----------



## mngomezch

sebek said:


> Sounds better E1DA 9038S Gen 3 or PowerDac V2?
> 
> And can anyone make a comparison regarding the sound quality with the Fiio BTR5 - both bluetooth and wired - and maybe even with Tempotec Sonata HD Pro?



The 9038S Gen 3 is cleaner and more analytical compared to the PowerDAC V2 which is somewhat more musical and a bit warmer without sacrificing too much detail. If you have neutral headphones, I would go for the PowerDAC V2. But you really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Krassi

Well i have wrote this one page ago.. sometimes its easy to check whats already written to find the answer 

Krassi said:
Staticv3 from the discord compared it pretty good and that was with the 9038s G2

*PDv2*: smooth, forgiving, slightly warm/vintage but you can change the sound to whatever you want
*9038S(g2)*: clean, modern, razor-sharp, incredibly detailed even with EQ,

the PDv2 will never sound as detailed as the 9038S but the PDv2 can make only ok sounding headphones sound great. The 9038S cannot.


----------



## felix3650

The 9038D has been on Aliexpress for some time now. Any owners who can share their opinion?
I'd be very grateful


----------



## mngomezch

Krassi said:


> Well i have wrote this one page ago.. sometimes its easy to check whats already written to find the answer
> 
> Krassi said:
> Staticv3 from the discord compared it pretty good and that was with the 9038s G2
> ...



The 9038S is also not as forgiving for poorly recorded/mastered tracks.


----------



## Barndoor

New toy arrived!


----------



## Hubert481

For the Stellia - the 9039 would have been the better Choice


----------



## Barndoor

My prefence is towards a warmer signature, hence why I chose the PDv2 over the 9038.
After 4 hours of listening my mind is boggled. 
How can something at this price sound so good?


----------



## sebek

which of the two burns more battery? or are they similar from this point of view?


----------



## Vruksha

Hey guys, my first post in the E1DA thread. I am an IEM user, was interested in PDV2 to use with my laptop but since they are for headphones I am thinking to get the 9038s V3. Can somebody tell me if they can handle iem's? Are these suitable for low impedance iems like Fearless S8F?


----------



## illumidata

Vruksha said:


> Hey guys, my first post in the E1DA thread. I am an IEM user, was interested in PDV2 to use with my laptop but since they are for headphones I am thinking to get the 9038s V3. Can somebody tell me if they can handle iem's? Are these suitable for low impedance iems like Fearless S8F?


I have s v3 and it does a fantastic job with t800s (9 ohms official, bass armatures @ 4 ohms). I run it from a phone in aeroplane mode though, not a laptop. V3 OI is 0.1 ohms fwiw.


----------



## Vruksha (Oct 18, 2020)

illumidata said:


> I have s v3 and it does a fantastic job with t800s (9 ohms official, bass armatures @ 4 ohms). I run it from a phone in aeroplane mode though, not a laptop. V3 OI is 0.1 ohms fwiw.


That's good to know. I heard T800 is very picky with its source. Do you have any hissing issues? I am planning to use them with my laptop and R3pro DAP
Also are these just plug and play or do you have yo install any particular software for it to work?


----------



## Trzystatrzy

Hey,
Can somebody compare e1da 9038s with Sabaj da3 balanced output?


----------



## illumidata (Oct 18, 2020)

Vruksha said:


> That's good to know. I heard T800 is very picky with its source. Do you have any hissing issues? I am planning to use them with my laptop and R3pro DAP
> Also are these just plug and play or do you have yo install any particular software for it to work?


I've never noticed any hissing on t800s, just checked again and all I can hear is the amp clicking off when I pause a track (very softly, if I switch to dk2001 it's even quieter). If there's any other noise it's above my hearing threshold...I've had t800 hiss with other sources (dx120) as well, 9038 is definitely clean enough.
And it's all plug and play afaik, there is meant to be a tweak app coming on Android tho.


----------



## Vruksha

illumidata said:


> I've never noticed any hissing on t800s, just checked again and all I can hear is the amp clicking off when I pause a track (very softly, if I switch to dk2001 it's even quieter). If there's any other noise it's above my hearing threshold...I've had t800 hiss with other sources (dx120) as well, 9038 is definitely clean enough.
> And it's all plug and play afaik, there is meant to be a tweak app coming on Android tho.


Thanks for that, will be ordering mine soon!


----------



## jsmiller58

illumidata said:


> I've never noticed any hissing on t800s, just checked again and all I can hear is the amp clicking off when I pause a track (very softly, if I switch to dk2001 it's even quieter). If there's any other noise it's above my hearing threshold...I've had t800 hiss with other sources (dx120) as well, 9038 is definitely clean enough.
> And it's all plug and play afaik, there is meant to be a tweak app coming on Android tho.


The 9038s g3 is a nice little device.  Volume control is quite wonky, though - no volume controls on the device, relying solely on source volume control.  Not a problem except the default config for the g3 is high power, so if using it with IEMs even low volume on the source is VERY loud.  The hack is to load a new fw and go through the voodoo dance with the 9038s connected to a pc to adjust the max voltage...  An app that would allow a cleaner way to do this would be most appreciated, but I thought I heard there were problems and may not actually happen...  but my info might be out of date.

A nice device, but quirky.  Other options to consider are the Lotoo S1 (more expensive) or the upcoming Hidizs S9.  Both of these have volume control buttons on the device, and they both support balanced and SE (9038 will support only one, which one depending on the model you get).


----------



## blissonic

Trzystatrzy said:


> Hey,
> Can somebody compare e1da 9038s with Sabaj da3 balanced output?



Me too curious abt Sabaj Da3 balanced to 9038s comparison. 
I use Da3 as desktop DAC it's quite neutral goes really well with warm sounding iem/HP.


----------



## mashuto

felix3650 said:


> The 9038D has been on Aliexpress for some time now. Any owners who can share their opinion?
> I'd be very grateful


I've been following these for a while but was never interested in balanced so I kind of skipped them until now. Just got the 9038D delivered a little while ago from hifigo. Currently listening from my pixel 4a on 64 audio nios.

First impressions are quite. No hiss as far as I can tell (though I don't normally pick up hiss on the nio). Sounds is very clean and seems to compliment the nio well, which is already a very warm iem.

Volume may be an issue with these though. I'm just a few "clicks" above the bottom on volume on the phone and they are already plenty loud, and notifications come through even louder (since notification level is higher by default and gets fed in). Will need to try something like usb audio player pro for a true but perfect output of just the music though as I'm just listening to spotify right now.

But, as with the warning on the e1da page, there's a huge amount of interference when on mobile data. Probably the most I have heard. Significantly more than the lotoo paw s1. Don't hear any on wifi though.


----------



## jsmiller58

mashuto said:


> I've been following these for a while but was never interested in balanced so I kind of skipped them until now. Just got the 9038D delivered a little while ago from hifigo. Currently listening from my pixel 4a on 64 audio nios.
> 
> First impressions are quite. No hiss as far as I can tell (though I don't normally pick up hiss on the nio). Sounds is very clean and seems to compliment the nio well, which is already a very warm iem.
> 
> ...


I can’t remember exactly where on the E1DA site it is, but there are instructions as to how to adjust the volume range...  they are, well, as I note above, a little like vodoo, but they work (at least on the 9038s g3).


----------



## Vruksha

jsmiller58 said:


> The 9038s g3 is a nice little device.  Volume control is quite wonky, though - no volume controls on the device, relying solely on source volume control.  Not a problem except the default config for the g3 is high power, so if using it with IEMs even low volume on the source is VERY loud.  The hack is to load a new fw and go through the voodoo dance with the 9038s connected to a pc to adjust the max voltage...  An app that would allow a cleaner way to do this would be most appreciated, but I thought I heard there were problems and may not actually happen...  but my info might be out of date.
> 
> A nice device, but quirky.  Other options to consider are the Lotoo S1 (more expensive) or the upcoming Hidizs S9.  Both of these have volume control buttons on the device, and they both support balanced and SE (9038 will support only one, which one depending on the model you get).


What is the sonical difference between 9038s g3 and lotoo s1 ? E1da is brighter and more detailed which s1 is smooth and warm?


----------



## mashuto

jsmiller58 said:


> I can’t remember exactly where on the E1DA site it is, but there are instructions as to how to adjust the volume range...  they are, well, as I note above, a little like vodoo, but they work (at least on the 9038s g3).


I'll have to take a look around, it's definitely not directly on the page for the 9038d though. That would be helpful. Also the page mentions a tweak app... Kind of having trouble locating that. Found hptoy app, but that seems to be for the powerdac only.

Really impressed with the sound though. Might try a ferrite choke on the cable to see if it helps with interference (or maybe a longer cable) because that would be a shame otherwise as one of my (after pandemic) use cases will likely be on mobile data.


----------



## rggz

mashuto said:


> I'll have to take a look around, it's definitely not directly on the page for the 9038d though. That would be helpful. Also the page mentions a tweak app... Kind of having trouble locating that. Found hptoy app, but that seems to be for the powerdac only.
> 
> Really impressed with the sound though. Might try a ferrite choke on the cable to see if it helps with interference (or maybe a longer cable) because that would be a shame otherwise as one of my (after pandemic) use cases will likely be on mobile data.



FWIW I've seen a lot of people taming the LTE noise to inaudible levels using this tape (https://www.amazon.com/TitanRF-Faraday-Tape-High-Shielding-Conductive/dp/B07DXDSCTF) on Lotoo PAW S1's thread. Probably it worth a try.


----------



## mashuto

rggz said:


> FWIW I've seen a lot of people taming the LTE noise to inaudible levels using this tape (https://www.amazon.com/TitanRF-Faraday-Tape-High-Shielding-Conductive/dp/B07DXDSCTF) on Lotoo PAW S1's thread. Probably it worth a try.


I've seen similar though not sure exactly where I would use it. But at least for now it's not a huge concern. Though it is very noticeable on the 9038d.


----------



## jsmiller58

mashuto said:


> I'll have to take a look around, it's definitely not directly on the page for the 9038d though. That would be helpful. Also the page mentions a tweak app... Kind of having trouble locating that. Found hptoy app, but that seems to be for the powerdac only.
> 
> Really impressed with the sound though. Might try a ferrite choke on the cable to see if it helps with interference (or maybe a longer cable) because that would be a shame otherwise as one of my (after pandemic) use cases will likely be on mobile data.


While I don’t see this on the 9038d page, on the 9038s page, just above the graphs, there is a link for FW and FW tools and I think the instructions are there.  But it would worry me that this in the s variant and not on the d variant page


----------



## jsmiller58

Vruksha said:


> What is the sonical difference between 9038s g3 and lotoo s1 ? E1da is brighter and more detailed which s1 is smooth and warm?


I am really terrible at discerning the kinds of differences others find...  to me thse (9038s, Hidizs S8, Lotoo S1) all sound clear, it is more about features and power.  It will be interesting to see how the upcoming Hidizs S9 behaves, but my guess is that I won’t be able to tell the difference...

the one thing I will say is I hate the LTE signal interference that the 9038 (and Lotoo S1) suffers from.  Almost makes these useless in mobile application.  Interestingly the Hidizs S8 seems pretty immune.


----------



## Vruksha

jsmiller58 said:


> I am really terrible at discerning the kinds of differences others find...  to me thse (9038s, Hidizs S8, Lotoo S1) all sound clear, it is more about features and power.  It will be interesting to see how the upcoming Hidizs S9 behaves, but my guess is that I won’t be able to tell the difference...
> 
> the one thing I will say is I hate the LTE signal interference that the 9038 (and Lotoo S1) suffers from.  Almost makes these useless in mobile application.  Interestingly the Hidizs S8 seems pretty immune.


I would only be using the 9038s on my laptop and maybe my R3pro DAP. I don't listen to music on phone so not worried about signal interference. Do I need a software installed to adjust the high/low impedance or just connect/disconnect and that changes the impedance setting?


----------



## felix3650

mashuto said:


> I've been following these for a while but was never interested in balanced so I kind of skipped them until now. Just got the 9038D delivered a little while ago from hifigo. Currently listening from my pixel 4a on 64 audio nios.
> 
> First impressions are quite. No hiss as far as I can tell (though I don't normally pick up hiss on the nio). Sounds is very clean and seems to compliment the nio well, which is already a very warm iem.
> 
> ...


The interference is a pain to get rid off. Ferrites won't do you much as you'll have to wind the cable around the choke a number of times and it won't be practical. I fear the interference gets "caught" from the main DAC body rather than traveling through the USB cable just like with Chord's Mojo which had the same trouble with LTE/4G. What could work is that copper tape used on vases to prevent slugs from destroying the plants inside of them.

So it has the same volume "issue" as its sibling 9038S. If I remember correctly, adjusting the volume involved setting it to the desired level on the PC, reflashing the existing firmware and using the new volume as middle ground. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jsmiller58

Vruksha said:


> I would only be using the 9038s on my laptop and maybe my R3pro DAP. I don't listen to music on phone so not worried about signal interference. Do I need a software installed to adjust the high/low impedance or just connect/disconnect and that changes the impedance setting?


If I understand your question correctly, the 9038s does not detect the impedance of what is plugged in (unlike, for example, my LG v30).


----------



## illumidata

The Tweak app should be out this month
https://discord.gg/RHX7DDU






mashuto said:


> I'll have to take a look around, it's definitely not directly on the page for the 9038d though. That would be helpful. Also the page mentions a tweak app... Kind of having trouble locating that. Found hptoy app, but that seems to be for the powerdac only.
> 
> Really impressed with the sound though. Might try a ferrite choke on the cable to see if it helps with interference (or maybe a longer cable) because that would be a shame otherwise as one of my (after pandemic) use cases will likely be on mobile data.


----------



## jsmiller58

illumidata said:


> The Tweak app should be out this month
> https://discord.gg/RHX7DDU


That would be awesome.  I thought it was a pipe dream!


----------



## sebek

Tell me, is it worth getting an E1DA - 9038s or PDV2 - to use with a powerbank or a simple Tempotec Sonata HD Pro can it give you more or less the same sound quality with less complication? I mainly use iems.


----------



## jsmiller58

sebek said:


> Tell me, is it worth getting an E1DA - 9038s or PDV2 - to use with a powerbank or a simple Tempotec Sonata HD Pro can it give you more or less the same sound quality with less complication? I mainly use iems.


I have the 9038s (balanced out) and the Hidizs S8 (SE out) (equivalent to the Tempotec I have read).  I would say unless you have something difficult to drive, go with the Tempotec/Hidizs, both of which have volume buttons.  I might advise to order the Hidizs S9 which will support both balanced and SE, and has volume buttons.  Or the Lotoo S1, more expensive but also supporting SE, balanced, and has volume buttons.  Not to say the 9038s isn’t a great piece of hardware - it is - but it just is a bit more limited, and you will have to go through the FW flash and the PC dance to limit the max volume out.

Just my opinion, though, and I am sure others may have a different one.


----------



## Strifeff7

hello,
is there a sound different 9038s vs 9038d ?
apart from SE vs balanced,
thank you,


----------



## Strifeff7

jsmiller58 said:


> I have the 9038s (balanced out) and the Hidizs S8 (SE out) (equivalent to the Tempotec I have read).  I would say unless you have something difficult to drive, go with the Tempotec/Hidizs, both of which have volume buttons.  I might advise to order the Hidizs S9 which will support both balanced and SE, and has volume buttons.  Or the Lotoo S1, more expensive but also supporting SE, balanced, and has volume buttons.  Not to say the 9038s isn’t a great piece of hardware - it is - but it just is a bit more limited, and you will have to go through the FW flash and the PC dance to limit the max volume out.
> 
> Just my opinion, though, and I am sure others may have a different one.


how about the sound?
could you do a comparison?
thank you,


----------



## seamon

Strifeff7 said:


> hello,
> is there a sound different 9038s vs 9038d ?
> apart from SE vs balanced,
> thank you,


The opamps used for I/V and LPF are completely different. I am assuming they will likely sound quite different


----------



## bavlf

strifeff7, you have also the TempoTec sonata BHD (USB C and 2.5mm)


----------



## Hubert481

Does already anyone hab bothß
s and d


----------



## jsmiller58

Strifeff7 said:


> how about the sound?
> could you do a comparison?
> thank you,


I am honestly not a good person to detect and describe fine audio differences.  My guess is that for anyone but those with the most discerning listening capabilities, they wouldn’t be able to tell the differences in a blind compare.


----------



## Strifeff7

jsmiller58 said:


> I am honestly not a good person to detect and describe fine audio differences.  My guess is that for anyone but those with the most discerning listening capabilities, they wouldn’t be able to tell the differences in a blind compare.


I want to buy the 9038s, and there is only the D in stock, 😀


----------



## sodesuka

Just got Powerdac V2. Sounds really good, probably above its price point (would have been 'way' above if the competition wasn't so fierce nowadays). But its unwieldiness is its undoing tbh, no hw volume alone would kill it to many, and you need an android phone to even control volume and the way to retain that is very unintuitive. Then there's the fact that it's got 2.5mm output, which is fine for me being rather deep in this hobby but I likely won't recommend this to non-audio friends who are looking for a simple no-frill device.

For the price you can't go wrong though so long as you can bear with all the caveats. Apparently PDV2.1 will alleviate some of the more common complaints and allow 3.5mm out.

Personally I'd like to see:
1. HW volume that is retained when it's turned off, bare minimum of usability imho
2. 4.4mm balanced output, offer a separate 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter that fits nicely into the socket. Make the device automatically detects which connector is slotted in without app. This is probably unneeded for enthusiast circle but a no-frill 3.5mm solution should help get it to more people outside enthusiast circle. 4.4mm simply because it's more durable than 2.5mm.
3. USB-C input. B is nice and all but C is the much more common connector nowadays.
Not sure how this all would be received, but I personally would gladly pay more for all the added features.

If you need a $50s device that can run your demanding phones, look at nothing else though. This is the one to get.


----------



## povidlo

Strifeff7 said:


> I want to buy the 9038s, and there is only the D in stock, 😀


Linsoul has E1DA 9038S Gen 3 in stock:
https://www.linsoul.com/products/e1da-9038s-gen-3


----------



## Vruksha

I





Strifeff7 said:


> I want to buy the 9038s, and there is only the D in stock, 😀


 I just ordered 2 days back, it's available


----------



## Vruksha

Anybody driving the HiFiman Sundara with E1da? What do you use? Powerdac v2 or 9038s?


----------



## sebek

Is the E1DA 9038S Gen 3 a safe and reliable device or does it still have those problems I read about suddenly changing mode and shooting music at maximum volume in your ears?

For iems type TRI I3 and Blon BL 03 is it ok?


----------



## jsmiller58

sebek said:


> Is the E1DA 9038S Gen 3 a safe and reliable device or does it still have those problems I read about suddenly changing mode and shooting music at maximum volume in your ears?
> 
> For iems type TRI I3 and Blon BL 03 is it ok?


Gen3 does not have that problem.  The gen 2 had the issue because of the innovative but ultimately flawed approach where you cycled through output modes by plugging and unplugging the 9038s gen2 into your phone, each time it changed modes.  So...  if it was in your pocket and either the connector on the phone usb or the 9038s usb was jostled loose then reconnected...  well, your output went from low power IEM mode to full output power.  Happened to me once and I never used it again.

The gen3 uses a different system.  Using firmware and your PC you can set a fixed max output power.  A bit silly process you have to go through, imho, but it works... but a pain if you want to go from low power IEMs to higher power cans, then you have to repeat the process.  Supposedly an ap is in development where I think you can control this via your phone. 

Cool devices but seem needlessly cumbersome to use compared to competing products.  Lotoo S1 or Hidizs S8/S9...  but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Hubert481

Does anyone already have 9038d ?


----------



## mashuto

Hubert481 said:


> Does anyone already have 9038d ?


Yes, what would you like to know?


----------



## Hubert481 (Oct 29, 2020)

Does it work without any bugs?
and how is the sound compared d to s
or compared to a dragonfly red or cobalt


----------



## mashuto

Hubert481 said:


> Does it work without any bugs?
> and how is the sound compared d to s
> or compared to a dragonfly red or cobalt


I haven't noticed any bugs. It's pretty much just plug and play. I don't have the s or the dragonfly's so I can't compare. Sound controlled via android directly is very loud but much more manageable when uapp is set to hardware control. It picks up a huge amount of interference when using mobile data.


----------



## Hubert481

Thanks for feedback 👍
And compared to HIDIZS S8 ?
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...dizs-s8-usb-c-headphone-adapter-review.10823/


----------



## Hubert481

>>It picks up a huge amount of interference when using mobile data.

maybe this get to be solved
Warning: 9038D contains a high-sensitive I/V stage that may cause audible noise when your phone uses LTE 4G, 5g. Some newest hardware may have issues like "stuttering" with USB3(Macbook pro 2020, MS Sufrrase 2020, Lenovo Carbone 2020, Acer SF313-52-71Y7 2020). USB audio-bridge manufacturer was informed about that and we expecting the FW solution.


----------



## Alex.Grimm

Which better original 9038s g3 or susumu edition?


----------



## Krassi

sebek said:


> Is the E1DA 9038S Gen 3 a safe and reliable device or does it still have those problems I read about suddenly changing mode and shooting music at maximum volume in your ears?
> 
> For iems type TRI I3 and Blon BL 03 is it ok?


Sounds Phenomenal with Tri i3!
I use them with 9038S G2 and G3 outside and works great with them. G3 is without the former problems. I never had this with my hiby r3. its more an android illness


----------



## Vruksha

I





Krassi said:


> Sounds Phenomenal with Tri i3!
> I use them with 9038S G2 and G3 outside and works great with them. G3 is without the former problems. I never had this with my hiby r3. its more an android illness


I just bought one gen3, planning to use it with R3pro. Is it just plug and play? Can I adjust the impedance thru Hiby or I should set it on the PC?


----------



## Krassi

ît is plug and play .. you have to set playmode to "storage" or what works.. then its just plug in an 9038S is like a Borg drone assimilating that dap 
i have no clue what impedance will do ... you can flash different bios but its so subtle that i stick with standard


----------



## noknok23

Alex.Grimm said:


> Which better original 9038s g3 or susumu edition?


People say they sounds the same on the discord group... Susumu has slightly higher specs but its more expensive so it's up to you to decide if you wanna go for the placebo or not. it seems that Ivan is a perfectionist and will try to improve the product ever so slightly each times a new batch comes.


----------



## Krassi (Nov 3, 2020)

Here is some good news for all people that had shuttering issues with USB2020!
stuttering issue is solved with the new FW !!!

Macbookpro 2020 is working now with no issues any more!

here are the updated firmwarefiles with the fix

9038S
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LU-hGgVgC3shgShOJ9nIK5AtDGd6gxUV/view?usp=sharing

9038D
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZpJVfFM04PwfPFGSiBWzbHWJqy-wChzh/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Hubert481

Why are there 8 different files - what is the reason therefore - cannot find any documentaion


----------



## Strifeff7

Krassi said:


> Here is some good news for all people that had shuttering issues with USB2020!
> stuttering issue is solved with the new FW !!!
> 
> Macbookpro 2020 is working now with no issues any more!
> ...


does it fix the mobile data inteference issue?


----------



## Baten

Hubert481 said:


> Why are there 8 different files - what is the reason therefore - cannot find any documentaion


It says firmware for which model + it has a default oversampling filter, apodising / linear slow. For whoever has a preference there.


----------



## Hubert481

OK---Model 9038D 
????---MCLK
Apo is the DAC manufacturer's default, Lin Slow is E1DA's default.
12MHz has less distortion, 25MHz has less noise.
noSTBY deactivates standby altogether, which can get rid of pops.

recommend is the 4th one.


----------



## supadupaninja

MCLK = Master Clock. 
12/25 MHz is the according setting to it you can choose.


----------



## Baten

Hubert481 said:


> 12MHz has less distortion, 25MHz has less noise.


Which is the default one with E1DA?


----------



## jsmiller58

Strifeff7 said:


> does it fix the mobile data inteference issue?


Firmware cannot solve EMI interference issues.  It’s about physically shielding sensitive circuits.  Gen 3 is better in this regard than gen 2, but not perfect.


----------



## dialogue

guys can you help me choose, e1da 9038D or Kuang Pai 2 Plus ?
just focus on female 3,5mm/single ended. not the balance.

which one of more POWERFUL and better TECHNICALITIES of Single Ended DAC dongle, 9038D or Kuang Pai 2 Plus?

thanks before, for helping me.


nb.
i will use on my smartphone Poco x3 and spotify premium.


----------



## Krassi

i cant imagine this whatever would need to be compared to 9038d..


----------



## Vruksha

Guys do you know of any updates happening with the 9038s gen 3 right now? 
I had ordered one from linsoul, been waiting for over a week n half now with no updates, I checked and got this reply from linsoul
"We got information from the manufacturers that the shipping for all E1DA orders are being affected.
They did not provide details as to what happened but they require more time" 
Are they working on some update?


----------



## dialogue

Vruksha said:


> Guys do you know of any updates happening with the 9038s gen 3 right now?
> I had ordered one from linsoul, been waiting for over a week n half now with no updates, I checked and got this reply from linsoul
> "We got information from the manufacturers that the shipping for all E1DA orders are being affected.
> They did not provide details as to what happened but they require more time"
> Are they working on some update?


thank you very much. i'll choose e1da 9038D. i hope it will best for my smartphone and iem


----------



## Barndoor (Nov 5, 2020)

Almost perfect fit for the pdv2 that I got from Ali.
https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000162028073.html

Edit: if the link doesn't work Google "OPA KZ case ABS"


----------



## noknok23

dialogue said:


> guys can you help me choose, e1da 9038D or Kuang Pai 2 Plus ?
> just focus on female 3,5mm/single ended. not the balance.
> 
> which one of more POWERFUL and better TECHNICALITIES of Single Ended DAC dongle, 9038D or Kuang Pai 2 Plus?
> ...


What is Kuang Pai 2 Plus? I can't find anything about it. Powerful and technical is a good description of E1DA


----------



## oneula

what's a good inexpensive but clean non-phone source for the PDV2?


----------



## Barndoor

oneula said:


> what's a good inexpensive but clean non-phone source for the PDV2?


Tempotec V1 is on my list for Ali 11-11 sales. Cheap transport with up to 1TB storage from 2 cards.


----------



## piji

Looking for something for my phone, so I'm wondering how bad the interference is with the 9038D? And does the phone output calls through it or fall back to the phone speaker?


----------



## 528068

Any sound differences between 9038sg3 and 9038d?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Is there an audible difference between #9038SG3, Susumu2000 and Susumu3000?


----------



## Vruksha

Hal Rockwell said:


> Is there an audible difference between #9038SG3, Susumu2000 and Susumu3000?


You should check with the E1DA discord group, you will get your answer there


----------



## pauldoni

oneula said:


> what's a good inexpensive but clean non-phone source for the PDV2?


Tempotec v1/v1a is very cheap. But the problem is when you use hiby link from smartphone, u can't see the album art. It's important for me, because I have japanese song , but I can't read japanese alphabet. So I should remember the album art.


----------



## Alex.Grimm (Nov 20, 2020)

Who can show a photo of susumu3000 edition where the number 3 is underlined on the dac shell?


----------



## sebek

Do you use E1DA 9038S directly from an Android smartphone or is the Y-cable required? Does it drain the battery very quickly?


----------



## HiFlight (Nov 20, 2020)

sebek said:


> Do you use E1DA 9038S directly from an Android smartphone or is the Y-cable required? Does it drain the battery very quickly?


I power my 9038 directly from my Moto G7 Power, no Y-cable needed.   As my phone has a huge battery, I don't notice any appreciable difference from just using the headphone jack.  IMO the combo delivers TOTL performance.


----------



## Strifeff7

sound comparison please, 9038 vs Sonata BHD,
Thank you,


----------



## noknok23

sebek said:


> Do you use E1DA 9038S directly from an Android smartphone or is the Y-cable required? Does it drain the battery very quickly?


Using the 9038s with a redmi note 8 (4,000mha battery) i have 8+ hours of continuous playback. 
It definitely drains the battery but the phone have enough for a full day.


----------



## Barndoor

Not sure if it has already been mentioned, but the app for 9038 is on Google Play store. "Tweak9038".


----------



## Michelest

Hi guys,

I would like to buy the E1DA 9038D. 

1. Is the 9038D capable of driving headphones like the Sennheiser hd600 / hd660?
2. Is the 9038D capable of driving very sensitive headphones (for example the AKG K371)?

Alternatively, I am considering purchasing the Tempotec Sonata Hd Pro


----------



## HiFlight

Michelest said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to buy the E1DA 9038D.
> 
> ...


I only own the balanced 9038sg3, not the D, but for my single-ended use I really enjoy my TSH Pro.  You can't go wrong with it!


----------



## Baten

Michelest said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to buy the E1DA 9038D.
> 
> ...


-yes
-yes


----------



## oneula

anyone compare the 9038S to the Lotoo PAW S1?


----------



## HiFlight

I have both..the S1 with presets is more of a Swiss Army knife and has both 3.5 and 4.4mm receptacles. The 9038 is smaller and only has a single 2.5 jack.  I do think for ultimate detail and resolution, the 9038 is the winner.  There is now an app available for the 9038, however it costs $10.00 to fully utilize all the options.
I use both of mine on a regular basis.
(One additional feature of the S1 is that you can use it to deliver an unbalanced stereo input to an external amp)


----------



## oneula

thanks
I was thinking of getting the Lotoo for the 4.4 pentacon bal plug and 3.5 SE options
but if the sound isn't that much better, I'll just stick with the 9038
is the app just for equalization like with the PDV2?


----------



## Baten

HiFlight said:


> I have both..the S1 with presets is more of a Swiss Army knife and has both 3.5 and 4.4mm receptacles. The 9038 is smaller and only has a single 2.5 jack.


9038d has 3.5mm and can be connected to an external amp to serve as DAC, though


----------



## sebek

HiFlight said:


> I have both..the S1 with presets is more of a Swiss Army knife and has both 3.5 and 4.4mm receptacles. The 9038 is smaller and only has a single 2.5 jack.  I do think for ultimate detail and resolution, the 9038 is the winner.  There is now an app available for the 9038, however it costs $10.00 to fully utilize all the options.
> I use both of mine on a regular basis.
> (One additional feature of the S1 is that you can use it to deliver an unbalanced stereo input to an external amp)


And how do you find Tempotec Sonata HD Pro compared to 9038S and Lotoo Paw S1? Is it at a much lower level?

I would like to take it as a second device for some easy to drive headphones and iems on 3.5mm output.


----------



## Hubert481

Baten said:


> 9038d has 3.5mm and can be connected to an external amp to serve as DAC, though


the internal amp more than loud enough - what might be a reason für an external amp?


----------



## Baten

Hubert481 said:


> the internal amp more than loud enough - what might be a reason für an external amp?


You could use it as a DAC to drive a speaker amp, for example. Or connect it to some other device via 3.5mm


----------



## HiFlight

sebek said:


> And how do you find Tempotec Sonata HD Pro compared to 9038S and Lotoo Paw S1? Is it at a much lower level?
> 
> I would like to take it as a second device for some easy to drive headphones and iems on 3.5mm output.


I find the SQ comparable to both the 9038 and S1 and is significantly less expensive than either.


----------



## pardonpardon

Anyone pairing the 9038D (the last version if I'm correct?) with Andromedas 2020?
May I have a broad comparison of the 9038D vs. Chord Mojo? Wondering if I should considering shell out twice+ more to get the Mojo instead of this.
Been using a Sonata HD Pro but I'm somewhat worried about the reliability of this little thing.


----------



## sebek

pardonpardon said:


> Anyone pairing the 9038D (the last version if I'm correct?) with Andromedas 2020?
> May I have a broad comparison of the 9038D vs. Chord Mojo? Wondering if I should considering shell out twice+ more to get the Mojo instead of this.
> Been using a Sonata HD Pro but I'm somewhat worried about the reliability of this little thing.


Why are you worried about the reliability of Tempotec Sonata HD Pro?


----------



## pardonpardon

The lightning to micro-usb cable supplied with it broke in the weirdest of place on my very first and very gentle use. I also read about the dongle starting to emit noise after 6 months of use or failing completely. I'm treating it extremely gently, but still.

At least, a chord mojo is built to last with good internals and quality craftsmanship, although the Tempotec is great, I'm afraid that the same things cannot be said of it.

Seems like the 9038 is sturdier, and even sounds a bit better. Most of time I'm looking to improve clarity, details, and bass quality (not necessarily quantity), thus my question.


----------



## AlexCBSN

So, on Wednesday i read about the app and finally downloaded it, i used my cayin n6II to configure it, i lowered the volume and played around with the 10usd filters and etc (i wasn’t amused tbh, i expected a PEQ or EQ at the very least and some other options like the tweak app) anyway, i forgot to pull the volume, and out of curiosity plugged it into my iPhone...

IT FINALLY WORKS!! I will try to get DDhifi’s lightning to usb c connector, it is totally worth it now for this one and the s1

So, maybe this question has been asked before, but has anyone tried the g3, susumu and 38d and compared them, im reading marvels about the D, though i have been away from the e1da world mainly cause it didn’t work with my iPhone, I actually ended up with a Sony fever and got a bunch of stuff from em, thanks in advance for your time.

Right now:

iPhone, 9038g3, sony z5: WOW... the soundstage its impressive, bass its controlled and the mids and highs have authority, fh7 as well had a 3D effect that i only get from the z5 and sony xba n3


----------



## Alex.Grimm

Could anyone recommend an inexpensive tenacious source for a E1DA 9038s gen3?


----------



## musicinmymind

Alex.Grimm said:


> Could anyone recommend an inexpensive tenacious source for a E1DA 9038s gen3?



Tempotec V1


----------



## Alex.Grimm

musicinmymind said:


> Tempotec V1


how long does it live?


----------



## Vruksha

Alex.Grimm said:


> Could anyone recommend an inexpensive tenacious source for a E1DA 9038s gen3?


Tempotech V1? I am using my Hiby R3pro with these.


----------



## Alex.Grimm

Vruksha said:


> I am using my Hiby R3pro with these.


how long does it live with 300ohm headphones?


----------



## Vruksha

Alex.Grimm said:


> how long does it live with 300ohm headphones?


I think R5 is what you should be looking at. They are going for good deals now.  I did drive my Sundara with the R3pro saber on high gain. Had to push it till 90 for satisfactory listening levels. R5 drives powerhungry cans better


----------



## pardonpardon

Upon reading up on both Mojo and E1DA, I might just go for the E1DA. Just waiting on amirm over at audiosciencereview to properly test it. 

Still, if someone happens to have paired Andromedas with any of the E1DA models, I'd be happy to hear about your experience.


----------



## Mr.HiAudio

Alex.Grimm said:


> how long does it live with 300ohm headphones?


Tempotek - type c outputs wear out quickly(быстро дохнут)
Hiby r3 - no more than 4-6 hours


----------



## Vruksha

Alex.Grimm said:


> how long does it live with 300ohm headphones?


I haven't checked yet, will check that next time. Normally I get 18hrs play from the R3pro saber edition, let's see how much battery does the 9038s suck out.


----------



## Alex.Grimm

Vruksha said:


> I haven't checked yet, will check that next time. Normally I get 18hrs play from the R3pro saber edition, let's see how much battery does the 9038s suck out.


I think about max 6 hours


----------



## noknok23

pardonpardon said:


> The lightning to micro-usb cable supplied with it broke in the weirdest of place on my very first and very gentle use. I also read about the dongle starting to emit noise after 6 months of use or failing completely. I'm treating it extremely gently, but still.
> 
> At least, a chord mojo is built to last with good internals and quality craftsmanship, although the Tempotec is great, I'm afraid that the same things cannot be said of it.
> 
> Seems like the 9038 is sturdier, and even sounds a bit better. Most of time I'm looking to improve clarity, details, and bass quality (not necessarily quantity), thus my question.



I had the 9038s and used it daily for a month. Going outside for walks and cycling, etc. 

The headphone jack is already damaged with the sound coming off at times on the left channel if I touch the earphone plug on the side. 

It happened rather unexpectedly after a normal day out. There is no visible damage.

There is no way to open the casing, I can’t repair it myself.

Sunny from their aliexpress store asked me to ship the dac back to them on my own expenses to get a replacement.

I’m a bit baffled considering their fans on the discord group are raving about the sturdiness of the device. Perhaps I’ve just been unlucky.


----------



## thomaslux (Nov 29, 2020)

Can anyone see any issues with using the E1DA 9038D as a source for a discrete headphone amp? Am I missing anything here?

To explain, I'm headed back into the office in the new year and figure I might take my iFi Zen Dac in and make it a fixture. I'll leave the iFi Zen Can Amp at home but was wondering what source I'd run into it - there are some very sharp prices on the E1DA 9038D and I was wondering if I could just connect it to the PC and run it into the Can via 3.5mm single ended connection.

Sure, I could take the E1DA into the office but I just love those iFi analog controls, so if I can have them at work and at home that would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Baten

thomaslux said:


> there are some very sharp prices on the E1DA 9038D and I was wondering if I could just connect it to the PC and run it into the Can via 3.5mm single ended connection.
> Sure, I could take the E1DA into the office but I just love those iFi analog controls, so if I can have them at work and at home that would be the best of both worlds.


Sure, you totally could use it that way.


----------



## thomaslux

Baten said:


> Sure, you totally could use it that way.



Thanks for that!


----------



## cqtek

Hello to all.

Is the E1DA 9038D compatible with my old Windows 7? I don't need to install Windows 10 because the old OS works perfectly with its hundreds of programs and drivers installed...xDDD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baten

cqtek said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> Is the E1DA 9038D compatible with my old Windows 7? I don't need to install Windows 10 because the old OS works perfectly with its hundreds of programs and drivers installed...xDDD.


Won't work without driver. Maybe someone here knows if there is a Win7/8 driver available ?


----------



## AlexCBSN (Dec 4, 2020)

iOS users, a heads up:
This adapter works with the e1da sg3 with iphone 7, 8, x and 11. tested and right now enjoying it.

i thought it was that i modified the volume in the android app, but no. it works flawlessly, i was about to order the new dd hifi lightning to usb c, i dont know if it will work too, tbh i rather save my cash

enjoy


----------



## Hubert481

So this adapter allows more than 100 mW - great

i am using this one
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B089YP44RX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

it is not easy to get an adapter which is working fine


----------



## pardonpardon

AlexCBSN said:


> iOS users, a heads up:
> This adapter works with the e1da sg3 with iphone 7, 8, x and 11. tested and right now enjoying it.
> 
> i thought it was that i modified the volume in the android app, but no. it works flawlessly, i was about to order the new dd hifi lightning to usb c, i dont know if it will work too, tbh i rather save my cash
> ...



Does this allow full power draw from the iPhone? I'm looking for a lightning to USB-C for iOS14 that doesn't require an external battery.

Asking because some cable do work, but can only draw 2V from the usual 5V, seemingly influencing the sound. I don't give a crap about battery, my iPhone 11 is a monster in that regard.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Dec 4, 2020)

pardonpardon said:


> Does this allow full power draw from the iPhone? I'm looking for a lightning to USB-C for iOS14 that doesn't require an external battery.
> 
> Asking because some cable do work, but can only draw 2V from the usual 5V, seemingly influencing the sound. I don't give a crap about battery, my iPhone 11 is a monster in that regard.


yes, only from the iphone. no y cable needed. though i dont know how much voltage its delivering (i imagine the mentioned 2V) i mainly use iems, though i bet it can feed my full size cans although they are not so demanding


----------



## pardonpardon

AlexCBSN said:


> yes, only from the iphone. no y cable needed. though i dont know how much voltage its delivering (i imagine the mentioned 2V) i mainly use iems, though i bet it can feed my full size cans although they are not so demanding



What adapter do you use to go from USB-A to USB-C?


----------



## AlexCBSN

pardonpardon said:


> What adapter do you use to go from USB-A to USB-C?


I don’t use any adapter, I have a usb a to c cable and then to the lightning


----------



## povidlo

AlexCBSN said:


> I don’t use any adapter, I have a usb a to c cable and then to the lightning


What's that sticking out of your Little Bear?


----------



## AlexCBSN (Dec 4, 2020)

povidlo said:


> What's that sticking out of your Little Bear?


Hahahahahahahhaa i read that soooo wrong!!!!!!!!! Hahahahahahahhahahajajahahaha
Burson v6 vivids


----------



## povidlo

AlexCBSN said:


> Hahahahahahahhaa i read that soooo wrong!!!!!!!!! Hahahahahahahhahahajajahahaha
> Burson v6 vivids


Lol you are one naughty bear


----------



## AlexCBSN

povidlo said:


> Lol you are one naughty bear


Lolzzzz


----------



## sebek

Does the E1DA 9038D consume more battery than the 9038S?

Can anyone tell if there are any differences in sound between the two?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

My #9038 stack and PowerDAC V2


----------



## musicinmymind

Wow


Hal Rockwell said:


> My #9038 stack and PowerDAC V2



Wow... Which one you like most?


----------



## laleeee

Where I can buy the 9038X ?


----------



## Strifeff7

comparison please,
9038s vs Lotoo S1 ?

thank you so much,


----------



## AlexCBSN

laleeee said:


> Where I can buy the 9038X ?


I don’t think there’s any model x yet




Strifeff7 said:


> comparison please,
> 9038s vs Lotoo S1 ?
> 
> thank you so much,



Both have something, lotoo has a warmer signature and it’s easier to drive, the eq presets ain’t mind blowing but are quite right, volume control come straight from the dongle. High and low gain are quite something, specially if you’ve got a sensitive pair, though efi noise it’s quite high on the lotoo
9038 has a way more neutral sound with exquisite details in the mids and highs, bass is quite controlled and soundstage can be holographic with some iems, volume comes from the source device, I haven’t ever had any efi problems with it, with bassy iems I prefer way more thins one


----------



## TonySunshine

Where did you get the heatsink for the PDV2? Are you able to leave it on all the time?



Hal Rockwell said:


> My #9038 stack and PowerDAC V2


----------



## Hal Rockwell

musicinmymind said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> Wow... Which one you like most?



I can't tell the difference sonically. They all sound the same. I like the tweaking options of the G3, D and the PowerDAC. 



TonySunshine said:


> Where did you get the heatsink for the PDV2? Are you able to leave it on all the time?



Off of eBay, and cut it into correct dimensions.


----------



## cqtek

Today I received the E1DA 9038D, it took only 8 days to get from China to Spain, quite a record!

I listened to it a bit and then made some measurements. I am not completely satisfied with them. When empty it reaches almost 3V. I tried with a resistance of 15 Ohms and almost gave the 120mW specified, my measurements gave 110mW, not bad. However, at 33 Ohms it was not so good. The best measurement, with no visible distortion, gave about 2.1V at 1kHz. Turning up the volume, the curve became saturated. I checked if the measurement was consistent with another multimeter, which even measured less voltage. Well, I will rely on my small and cheap oscilloscope. But 2.1V gives 130mw and not 180mW specified (that would be 2.4V).
Of course, the measurement was stable over the entire audible range, which confirms that the frequency response is flat even at the limit of its power.

The measurements were made with the Tweak_9038D_C.hex firmware and with the 9038D configured at 0dB.

Is there something wrong with my measurement methods? I don't know...


----------



## jsmiller58

cqtek said:


> Today I received the E1DA 9038D, it took only 8 days to get from China to Spain, quite a record!
> 
> I listened to it a bit and then made some measurements. I am not completely satisfied with them. When empty it reaches almost 3V. I tried with a resistance of 15 Ohms and almost gave the 120mW specified, my measurements gave 110mW, not bad. However, at 33 Ohms it was not so good. The best measurement, with no visible distortion, gave about 2.1V at 1kHz. Turning up the volume, the curve became saturated. I checked if the measurement was consistent with another multimeter, which even measured less voltage. Well, I will rely on my small and cheap oscilloscope. But 2.1V gives 130mw and not 180mW specified (that would be 2.4V).
> Of course, the measurement was stable over the entire audible range, which confirms that the frequency response is flat even at the limit of its power.
> ...


Pretty cool!  If you haven’t already, you might want to post over on the ASR website as you may find others there as well who could give feedback and suggestions.


----------



## cqtek

jsmiller58 said:


> Pretty cool! If you haven’t already, you might want to post over on the ASR website as you may find others there as well who could give feedback and suggestions.


Yes, thank you for the recommendation, perhaps it would be more appropriate.
Greetings.


----------



## jsmiller58

cqtek said:


> Yes, thank you for the recommendation, perhaps it would be more appropriate.
> Greetings.


it is certainly appropriate here!  Just thought I might point you there since you may also find some help from them as well!


----------



## Dexter22

pardonpardon said:


> Upon reading up on both Mojo and E1DA, I might just go for the E1DA. Just waiting on amirm over at audiosciencereview to properly test it.
> 
> Still, if someone happens to have paired Andromedas with any of the E1DA models, I'd be happy to hear about your experience.


I have the mojo and sold out the e1da. Despite being similar on spec, sound wise they sound vastly different. E1da has a neutral presentation with even frequency response. But it lacks body in midbass like odac or the topping dacs. Mojo is more detailed, has tones more of micro details. Instrument separation is similar on both. E1da slightly has wider soundstage. The mojo is noticeably more 3D. Layering of instruments and timbre of instruments is spot on. But highs are bit rolled off. To me the immediately noticeable quality of mojo is it’s very smooth analogue like sound. No digital glare of any kind. Just like listening to a vinyl. This is unlike of any dac possible under 500 bucks. Measurements won’t tell you this. Just lend a mojo and E1da from someone. Mojo is no way beaten by it. It’s good for the price but nowhere near as mojo


----------



## Baten

Dexter22 said:


> To me the immediately noticeable quality of mojo is it’s very smooth analogue like sound. No digital glare of any kind. Just like listening to a vinyl. This is unlike of any dac possible under 500 bucks.


Imo that's ironic though. Mojo is as digital as it gets. FPGA-programmed up/oversampling, with gate-array powered D/A conversion. Nothing analogue about that, haha  

I read many reports of people comparing Khadas Tone Board favourably to Mojo though. YMMV.


----------



## sebek

Dexter22 said:


> I have the mojo and sold out the e1da. Despite being similar on spec, sound wise they sound vastly different. E1da has a neutral presentation with even frequency response. But it lacks body in midbass like odac or the topping dacs. Mojo is more detailed, has tones more of micro details. Instrument separation is similar on both. E1da slightly has wider soundstage. The mojo is noticeably more 3D. Layering of instruments and timbre of instruments is spot on. But highs are bit rolled off. To me the immediately noticeable quality of mojo is it’s very smooth analogue like sound. No digital glare of any kind. Just like listening to a vinyl. This is unlike of any dac possible under 500 bucks. Measurements won’t tell you this. Just lend a mojo and E1da from someone. Mojo is no way beaten by it. It’s good for the price but nowhere near as mojo


E1DA 9038S or  E1DA 9038D ?

I still don't understand if they differ in any way in sound.


----------



## Dexter22

Baten said:


> Imo that's ironic though. Mojo is as digital as it gets. FPGA-programmed up/oversampling, with gate-array powered D/A conversion. Nothing analogue about that, haha
> 
> I read many reports of people comparing Khadas Tone Board favourably to Mojo though. YMMV.


Both of the tech you mentioned let’s mojo to have more precise analogue voltage at the end than typical DACs. Anyway jokes aside I really wanted the cheaper device to destroy the mojo to spare some money for a better headphone than my beyerdynamic dt 1770 or audioquest nightowl carbon. But honestly whatever music I threw at it, the mojo was stampeding on the E1da in terms of resolution layering and super smooth vinyl like magic. E1da I had was 9038s it wasn’t all bad but not a giant killer as people would want it to be. Better than my audioquest dragonfly black though.


----------



## Baten

Dexter22 said:


> Both of the tech you mentioned let’s mojo to have more precise analogue voltage at the end than typical DACs. Anyway jokes aside I really wanted the cheaper device to destroy the mojo to spare some money for a better headphone than my beyerdynamic dt 1770 or audioquest nightowl carbon. But honestly whatever music I threw at it, the mojo was stampeding on the E1da in terms of resolution layering and super smooth vinyl like magic. E1da I had was 9038s it wasn’t all bad but not a giant killer as people would want it to be. Better than my audioquest dragonfly black though.


9038s balanced ? Hope you weren't using single ended adapter haha


----------



## Dexter22

Baten said:


> 9038s balanced ? Hope you weren't using single ended adapter haha


No I have balanced cable for my items and headphones


Baten said:


> 9038s balanced ? Hope you weren't using single ended adapter haha


i have custom cables for both the headphones. I think we are not supposed to use adapters on the E1da. Honestly that must give an advantage on the E1da but no, mojo is still worth the extra. But E1da is the best dac amp may be 200 bucks without any competition. May be even better than audioquest cobalt but I never had them. Definitely better in naturality than the apogee groove. But apogee is insanely powerful for a “dongle“


----------



## kkazakov

I couldn't find related info, though I searched for it. So would be glad if anyone can answer.

I have E1DA 9038S Gen 1, whose volume cannot be controlled via the device. It's just disabled. So that's really a problem to use it with my macbook for example, as the volume is almost always extremely high and cannot be lowered.


Does Gen 3 have the same problem, or this has been fixed?


----------



## hongky (Dec 18, 2020)

kkazakov said:


> I couldn't find related info, though I searched for it. So would be glad if anyone can answer.
> 
> I have E1DA 9038S Gen 1, whose volume cannot be controlled via the device. It's just disabled. So that's really a problem to use it with my macbook for example, as the volume is almost always extremely high and cannot be lowered.
> 
> ...


I don't know about 9038S, but I can set max volume on 9038D
I assume 9038S gen3 would be able to set max volume also
Ask on E1DA discord channel for sure


----------



## Hal Rockwell

cqtek said:


> Today I received the E1DA 9038D, it took only 8 days to get from China to Spain, quite a record!
> 
> I listened to it a bit and then made some measurements. I am not completely satisfied with them. When empty it reaches almost 3V. I tried with a resistance of 15 Ohms and almost gave the 120mW specified, my measurements gave 110mW, not bad. However, at 33 Ohms it was not so good. The best measurement, with no visible distortion, gave about 2.1V at 1kHz. Turning up the volume, the curve became saturated. I checked if the measurement was consistent with another multimeter, which even measured less voltage. Well, I will rely on my small and cheap oscilloscope. But 2.1V gives 130mw and not 180mW specified (that would be 2.4V).
> Of course, the measurement was stable over the entire audible range, which confirms that the frequency response is flat even at the limit of its power.
> ...



What scope is that?


----------



## Hal Rockwell

I have a weird issue with my #9038 setup. I have 4 of those connected to my windows 10 pc via a powered USB HUB. G1 and G2 reach normal listening level when the volume is set to 7/100 while G3 and D reach listening level when the volume is set to 70/100.

Has anyone else encountered this issue?


----------



## Baten

7/100 ??


----------



## Hal Rockwell (Dec 18, 2020)

Baten said:


> 7/100 ??



Yes. 7/100. I listen to music at relatively low volumes.


----------



## ce3eoa

I received yesterday a 9038D, it works ok with my windows notebook, and my Samsung S20, the sound is very good, I will compare it with my Mojo.

It doesn´t work with the M0, I believe the M0 cannot handle the battery drain of the 9038D

I also tried with the A&K SR-25, and when I plug it, the volume goes to the maximum, and cannot be controlled by the Dap.

I then tried it with my Hiby R5, and although I can control the volume level, it is too high, and I only can use it in 1, and it still high, so it is unusable.

So my conclusion up to now, is that it only works with Android phones and Notebooks


----------



## sebek

ce3eoa said:


> I received yesterday a 9038D, it works ok with my windows notebook, and my Samsung S20, the sound is very good, I will compare it with my Mojo.


Does it drain the smartphone battery very quickly?

I have read that it consumes more than the 9038S.


----------



## Dexter22

ce3eoa said:


> I received yesterday a 9038D, it works ok with my windows notebook, and my Samsung S20, the sound is very good, I will compare it with my Mojo.
> 
> It doesn´t work with the M0, I believe the M0 cannot handle the battery drain of the 9038D
> 
> ...


I had done this , spoiler alert : mojo wins hands down.


----------



## digititus

Dexter22 said:


> I had done this , spoiler alert : mojo wins hands down.


Do you mean you prefer the mojo to the E1DA or you did actually test them blindly, removing confirmation bias?


----------



## sebek

I think the signatures are much different and it's personal taste anyway, I have read other users comparing e1da and mojo have preferred e1da.


----------



## ce3eoa

sebek said:


> I think the signatures are much different and it's personal taste anyway, I have read other users comparing e1da and mojo have preferred e1da.


After listening to both, I prefer the sound of the Mojo, but it is a matter of taste. The 9038D sound is very good.
The Mojo also works with all my phones and Daps, it has a battery, and you can use earphones with a Microphone cable, which don´t work with the 9038D, and maybe they can damage it. On the other side, the Mojo is heavier and bigger.
So I will recommend the 9038D while on the go with an Android phone with a good battery like the Samsung S20


----------



## malfario

kkazakov said:


> I couldn't find related info, though I searched for it. So would be glad if anyone can answer.
> 
> I have E1DA 9038S Gen 1, whose volume cannot be controlled via the device. It's just disabled. So that's really a problem to use it with my macbook for example, as the volume is almost always extremely high and cannot be lowered.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you may set 9038S3's hardware volume from your macbook volume controls, and set a max limit through its PTL function.
You may still adjust the volume of your S1 via software with applications like BackgroundMusic (opensource) or Sound Control (commercial).


----------



## Dexter22

digititus said:


> Do you mean you prefer the mojo to the E1DA or you did actually test them blindly, removing confirmation bias?


I can easily tell which one is which as mojo does have an effortlessly more layering. Listened to lot of songs back and forth. Mojo simply has that extra layer of detail which totally is absent on the E1da. Very easy one here. For example the daft punk Withins opening first cymbal is grainy on mojo and E1da has a a smooth blend there is no detail on that cymbal. Similarly lot of things on lot of songs, on every song I listened mojo simply had an extra layer of new things. Whatever I do , E1da simply did not had it making it easy to identify its nature


----------



## Dexter22

ce3eoa said:


> After listening to both, I prefer the sound of the Mojo, but it is a matter of taste. The 9038D sound is very good.
> The Mojo also works with all my phones and Daps, it has a battery, and you can use earphones with a Microphone cable, which don´t work with the 9038D, and maybe they can damage it. On the other side, the Mojo is heavier and bigger.
> So I will recommend the 9038D while on the go with an Android phone with a good battery like the Samsung S20


I felt the mojo very close to an analogue device and somehow E1da had a digital glary sound🎙


----------



## digititus

Dexter22 said:


> I can easily tell which one is which as mojo does have an effortlessly more layering.


Yes, because you already know from seeing which one is playing. This is called confirmation bias. You did not perform a "test." If you did a level matched blind test (controlled by someone else) you may well get a different result.

Many people think they can tell these devices apart, until they do a blind test. Most people can't.

Chord Mojo measured THD+N 0.00085% SINAD 101db
E1DA 9038D measured THD+N 0.00014% SINAD 117db

From these results, under the same testing conditions, the 9038D is clearly the better technical performer. Whether or not you can hear the difference is debatable.


----------



## Baten

Dexter22 said:


> I felt the mojo very close to an analogue device and somehow E1da had a digital glary sound🎙


Almost like there's some mojo campaign going on this thread...

mojo battery wears down quickly and is costly to replace, mojo is prone to interference and EMI, not the most stable volume control, no balanced output, not refreshed in years.... I would say it's kinda dumb to buy in 2020 unless you get it used in perfect condition


----------



## dlelikov (Dec 20, 2020)

Dexter22 said:


> I felt the mojo very close to an analogue device and somehow E1da had a digital glary sound


Have you tried flashing the E1DA with a firmware other than stock?
E1DA_9038SG3_12MHz_LinPhase_slow_SE_C.hex
MCLK 12MHz makes lower high-order harmonics vs 25MHz but has 1-1.5db(A) worse SNR/DR. SE is a tube-like mode with 2nd harmonic at -50db level.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nHyWcF6Mdl0g7Venwvn14wI7m_Hr-oZw/view


----------



## ce3eoa

digititus said:


> Yes, because you already know from seeing which one is playing. This is called confirmation bias. You did not perform a "test." If you did a level matched blind test (controlled by someone else) you may well get a different result.
> 
> Many people think they can tell these devices apart, until they do a blind test. Most people can't.
> 
> ...


I completely disagree, distortion and SINAD are a reference only and are not necessarily associated with the best sounding amplifiers, a good example are tube amplifiers, in the end, are our ears and mind are who decided what sound we like.

The Poly - Mojo combination using Roon gives me a very pleasing listening experience, I find the 9039D sound very good technically, especially for use with an android phone,  on the go, something I cannot do with the Poly-Mojo


----------



## digititus

ce3eoa said:


> I completely disagree, distortion and SINAD are a reference only and are not necessarily associated with the best sounding amplifiers


I never said they were. I said better technical performer. Which one sounds better is a matter of taste, yet I doubt many people could distinguish these 2 items in a properly controlled blind test.


----------



## cqtek

Hal Rockwell said:


> What scope is that?



Are you asking about the oscilloscope model?
I used to have a Fluke that I borrowed from work, but now it's not available. I had to buy a very simple one and it won't be the best but the measurements are there...

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/32973233356.html


----------



## progdvd

How does 9038s g3 perform with sensitive IEMs, any hiss? 
So app is out, what does it do actually for IEMs?
How would you compare the sound quality to some popular DAPs like dx160, m11...  Only using IEMs? 
Basically I wanna know is it worth trying out if I use IEMs only and some really sensitive? 
TA


----------



## Vruksha (Dec 20, 2020)

progdvd said:


> How does 9038s g3 perform with sensitive IEMs, any hiss?
> So app is out, what does it do actually for IEMs?
> How would you compare the sound quality to some popular DAPs like dx160, m11...  Only using IEMs?
> Basically I wanna know is it worth trying out if I use IEMs only and some really sensitive?
> TA


Hey @progdvd I had ordered one a while back, if you can wait a little I can let you know how these go with the S8P. I did spend a lotta time researching on E1DA Discord channel, it should work well from my understanding. I mostly preper balanced hence went for S, why not look into the D as well?


----------



## Dexter22

digititus said:


> Yes, because you already know from seeing which one is playing. This is called confirmation bias. You did not perform a "test." If you did a level matched blind test (controlled by someone else) you may well get a different result.
> 
> Many people think they can tell these devices apart, until they do a blind test. Most people can't.
> 
> ...


I can easily say which one is which on a blind test. Infact it’s not about loudness. “And I know what is confirmation bias”. Both has a different tonality. I don’t believe everything on ASR forum. ASR fans won’t agree anyway so I just let you believe what you believe.


----------



## Dexter22

digititus said:


> I never said they were. I said better technical performer. Which one sounds better is a matter of taste, yet I doubt many people could distinguish these 2 items in a properly controlled blind test.


I can, always mojo is better


----------



## Krassi (Dec 22, 2020)

i often use my hiby R3 just with my koss kph30i because i am to lazy and it sounds great.
I am not able to tell 9038s g2 and susumu apart. i despise the term "it sounds technical" ...actually it sounds not distorted because the music is the same on whatever device i play it.. So we should avoid religious war discussions on personal preferences 

all in all its a mindblowing small device that does the same as my kadas toneboard and atom stack junkpile with all this ugly cable mountains.

...and in the end its all down to personal preference, weather and how you took a dump this day 
its a bang for the buck deluxe what i got with my e1da devices.


----------



## Baten

Krassi said:


> all in all its a mindblowing small device that does the same as my kadas toneboard and atom stack junkpile with all this ugly cable mountains.


preach


----------



## digititus

Dexter22 said:


> I can easily say which one is which on a blind test.


Have you done a blind test? How was it performed? Most people would not be able to perform this due to a lack of equipment, therefore I'm curious as to how you did it.



Dexter22 said:


> *Infact it’s not about loudness. *



I have not mentioned anything about loudness, therefore I think you don't understand the data that has been provided in the previous post. If you need help understanding it, please feel free to ask.


----------



## peter123

digititus said:


> Have you done a blind test? How was it performed? Most people would not be able to perform this due to a lack of equipment, therefore I'm curious as to how you did it.
> 
> 
> I have not mentioned anything about loudness, therefore I think you don't understand the data that has been provided in the previous post. If you need help understanding it, please feel free to ask.



This is hardly the place to discuss scientific methods. You can check out the sound science part on this forum for that if you're interested in it.


----------



## digititus

peter123 said:


> This is hardly the place to discuss scientific methods. You can check out the sound science part on this forum for that if you're interested in it.


Noted. However, the "I know it's better cos I can hear it, innit" statements on another manufacturers thread is rather obnoxious and needs to be pointed out.


----------



## darmanastartes

sebek said:


> Does the E1DA 9038D consume more battery than the 9038S?
> 
> Can anyone tell if there are any differences in sound between the two?


I will have a comparison in my 9038D review.


----------



## Baten

I agree it's weird to discuss in this thread if you don't have not heard an E1DA lol


----------



## nishan99

I have a noobie question as someone who have never used a dongle or a very powerful dongle like the 9038S G3.

How could I adjust the volume of the 9038S g3 on Android phones for sensitive iems? I imagine it being very crude and bothersome. 
Is there a specific app to control the dongle gain?


----------



## sebek

nishan99 said:


> I have a noobie question as someone who have never used a dongle or a very powerful dongle like the 9038S G3.
> 
> How could I adjust the volume of the 9038S g3 on Android phones for sensitive iems? I imagine it being very crude and bothersome.
> Is there a specific app to control the dongle gain?


Yes, now there is the app, Tweak9038


----------



## dlelikov

nishan99 said:


> I have a noobie question as someone who have never used a dongle or a very powerful dongle like the 9038S G3.
> 
> How could I adjust the volume of the 9038S g3 on Android phones for sensitive iems? I imagine it being very crude and bothersome.
> Is there a specific app to control the dongle gain?


Or you can use the instructions from this file to limit the maximum volume:


----------



## nishan99

sebek said:


> Yes, now there is the app, Tweak9038



Very cool settings I saw!. 

But does it remember them or do I have to open the app every time I need to set the gain or choose my favorite filter?


----------



## digititus

peter123 said:


> You do realize it's pretty pathetic that you're trying to tell someone he doesn't hear what he says he hear when comparing two items you've never heard, lmao.


What's to hear? Two items which are audibly indistinguishable to human hearing Mr. Johnny 5 star reviews? Lol. Sure, you can have a preference. Nothing wrong with that. Is it because one is "better" than the other? No. It's purely subjective. That's always been my point. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## digititus

Baten said:


> I agree it's weird to discuss in this thread if you don't have not heard an E1DA lol


I have. Not the 9038D. But what's to hear? It is better than my hearing ability.


----------



## laleeee

I'm waiting for my 9038S 3gen and I'm heard something about that is not plug&play unit and hard to set the volume cause some reason. Is it true ?


----------



## Dexter22

digititus said:


> I have. Not the 9038D. But what's to hear? It is better than my hearing ability.


What’s your point of discussion. Since you think you know it already, are you just here to gatekeep?


----------



## Dexter22 (Dec 26, 2020)

digititus said:


> I have. Not the 9038D. But what's to hear? It is better than my hearing ability.


QUOTE="Dexter22, post: 16062304, member: 412714"]
What’s your point of discussion. Since you think you know it already, are you just here to gatekeep? Start educating the whole forum then since you haven’t heard any of the devices mentioned here, you can may be bash sennheiser hd 800s or focal clear tmw as according to your asr university they don’t measure well without eq. If you don’t own this , I don’t get why you channeled all your gatekeeping here in this thread.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## illumidata

laleeee said:


> I'm waiting for my 9038S 3gen and I'm heard something about that is not plug&play unit and hard to set the volume cause some reason. Is it true ?


Not true, but best to ask for details on the E1DA Discord rather than here (you will need to upgrade the 9038s firmware and add the Tweak app to your phone if you want to do things like control maximum volume).

https://discord.gg/2fkhE8Nu


----------



## Robius

I can't find any stock for Powerdac v2, is it discounted?


----------



## povidlo

PDv2.1 is probably imminent. It was being discussed as upcoming back in September.


----------



## Ra97oR

How is the E1DA 9038D with EMI interference?


----------



## laleeee

My E1DA android app don't working. Why ?


----------



## boodi

Like mentioned, If you can get Discord for E1DA any support or request you have is easier and faster there. It is the estabilished channel for E1DA support /products/developments


----------



## boodi (Jan 8, 2021)

digititus said:


> What's to hear? Two items which are audibly indistinguishable to human hearing Mr. Johnny 5 star reviews? Lol. Sure, you can have a preference. Nothing wrong with that. Is it because one is "better" than the other? No. It's purely subjective. That's always been my point. Nothing more and nothing less.


Apart from your mood or temper ..it is obvious that 2 audio gears compared can be heard sounding differently by a vast majority of users - but eventually not you. And that it can happen that one can be preferred  to the other ( eventually by a vast majority ,  or a minority, but not you ) , for executing a different sound signature. That is why audio and gears related to it , have such a giant market and variegate offering.

It is also obvious in 2021 that measures are just a part of the item you are going to use or listen ( and that you dont pay or choose only on measures of course ), at least obvious to anyone who have had some experience in listenings

(a bit less obvious is  your way of intervention or meanings )


----------



## digititus

boodi said:


> Apart from your mood or temper ..it is obvious that 2 audio gears compared can be heard sounding differently by a vast majority of users - but eventually not you. And that it can happen that one can be preferred  to the other ( eventually by a vast majority ,  or a minority, but not you ) , for executing a different sound signature. That is why audio and gears related to it , have such a giant market and variegate offering.


I will reiterate my point again so that it is clear. I am not disagreeing with your impressions on hearing differences between these DAC's. I am arguing whether your impressions are strictly a result of the *technological implementation of the equipment* or the fact that *all of the impressions are done sighted*. Take away the sighted element of the impressions and level match the DAC's and you will *NOT* be able to distinguish them.

All DACs sound different when listening tests are done sighted and not level matched. It becomes more difficult (if not impossible) to discern between well designed DACs (proper filtering, freq. response and distortion level) when DAC's are level matched and one doesn't know which DAC is playing. When you want to measure differences between equipment, then you do need to control all variables besides the one you wish to directly compare. Both the Chord and E1DA are well designed DAC's and are transparent beyond the range of human hearing. This is backed up by technical measurements done by both manufacturers and has been independently verified. Therefore, my hypothesis stands until proven otherwise


----------



## boodi

I dont understand completely your point . I understand ( very well ) that E1DA 9038 and MOJO ( both paired with their amplifier sections ) sound different . I own both and spotting differences with the music I know is a matter of seconds . 
They have different circuitery ( very different ) so it is also to be expected


----------



## Dexter22

digititus said:


> I will reiterate my point again so that it is clear. I am not disagreeing with your impressions on hearing differences between these DAC's. I am arguing whether your impressions are strictly a result of the *technological implementation of the equipment* or the fact that *all of the impressions are done sighted*. Take away the sighted element of the impressions and level match the DAC's and you will *NOT* be able to distinguish them.
> 
> All DACs sound different when listening tests are done sighted and not level matched. It becomes more difficult (if not impossible) to discern between well designed DACs (proper filtering, freq. response and distortion level) when DAC's are level matched and one doesn't know which DAC is playing. When you want to measure differences between equipment, then you do need to control all variables besides the one you wish to directly compare. Both the Chord and E1DA are well designed DAC's and are transparent beyond the range of human hearing. This is backed up by technical measurements done by both manufacturers and has been independently verified. Therefore, my hypothesis stands until proven otherwise


Sounds like one of those Amir’s slaves


----------



## Dexter22

boodi said:


> I dont understand completely your point . I understand ( very well ) that E1DA 9038 and MOJO ( both paired with their amplifier sections ) sound different . I own both and spotting differences with the music I know is a matter of seconds .
> They have different circuitery ( very different ) so it is also to be expected


He doesn’t even own both the devices he is speaking about. He just learned the things from asr forum and is vomiting it here before even trying out once if it’s completely true. In his previous post he mentioned he had not heard E1da or the chord


----------



## boodi

Weird


----------



## jsmiller58

Dexter22 said:


> Sounds like one of those Amir’s slaves


Chalk up a win for civilized discord.


----------



## boodi (Jan 10, 2021)

Dexter22 said:


> He doesn’t even own both the devices he is speaking about. He just learned the things from asr forum and is vomiting it here before even trying out once if it’s completely true. In his previous post he mentioned he had not heard E1da or the chord


he couldnt even refer to standalone dacs even if he wanted to get shelter there .. (9038 can't be operated as a standalone dac , and Mojo essentially same being the line out option just a volume level / fed by same amp section )


----------



## Baten

boodi said:


> he couldnt even refer to standalone dacs even if he wanted to get shelter there .. (9038 can't be operated as a standalone dac , and Mojo essentially same being the line out option just a volume level / fed by same amp section )


? 9038d could be used as standalone DAC just fine


----------



## boodi

Isnt it paired with its headphone amp section only?


----------



## Baten

boodi said:


> Isnt it paired with its headphone amp section only?


You can still just connect it via 3.5mm to jds atom or magni heresy for example, not any different than using dragonfly red/black/cobalt for example. Works perfectly.


----------



## boodi (Jan 11, 2021)

sure..
accounted for that in my previous msg..


> *Is pre-amp/dac out's only difference ( compared to line-out) adjustabily , or the added circuit degrades sound quality ?*
> With each additional component that you add, you also add a certain variability of degradation of the sound , or at least alteration of it. That is why if your amplifier has a volume of its own, you will use the fixed line out on your DAC. Otherwise you are sending the audio signal through two volume devices instead of one.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmwant

Is there anybody who's using the 9038s with a dap? Like Shanling Q1 or Hiby R2? How does it affect the battery life?


----------



## ce3eoa

jmwant said:


> Is there anybody who's using the 9038s with a dap? Like Shanling Q1 or Hiby R2? How does it affect the battery life?


I tried the 9038D  with the Shanling M0, and it is not capable of driving the 9038D, with the Hiby R5, the minimum volume is to high, and with the A&K SR-25 it doesn´t control the volume at all, it is always set to maximum.

It works very well with my Samsung S20, specially with Tidal, and with the UAPP app. It also works very well with my notebook using Audirvana


----------



## Meanmug

Sorry for posting here but the site wont let me make a question. Can someone please help me with my issue? 

I just got a Fiio BTR5 and im trying to find a balanced cable to take advantage of the higher power. My headphones have a detachable 3.5mm cable and i want to know if this cable will work for me? It has one end 3.5mm and other end 2.5mm jack. I read its dangerous to use one that isnt balaced so i want to make sure before buying it that it will work without worry of damage.
Thank you very much for any help.

https://www.amazon.com/NewFantasia-...ed+cable&qid=1610578126&s=electronics&sr=1-18


----------



## Krassi

Hiby R3 with 9038s lasted 4,5 hours


----------



## Mouseman

Meanmug said:


> Sorry for posting here but the site wont let me make a question. Can someone please help me with my issue?
> 
> I just got a Fiio BTR5 and im trying to find a balanced cable to take advantage of the higher power. My headphones have a detachable 3.5mm cable and i want to know if this cable will work for me? It has one end 3.5mm and other end 2.5mm jack. I read its dangerous to use one that isnt balaced so i want to make sure before buying it that it will work without worry of damage.
> Thank you very much for any help.
> ...


I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but no, that cable won't work and will likely damage the Fiio unit. I'm guessing you have headphones that have one 3.5mm jack where the cable hooks in? If that's the case, without knowing what headphones, it's most likely they're not wired to be able to go balanced. You have to be able to use a balanced cable with the matching wiring in whatever you're connecting. Just changing the plug size does nothing but likely fry your equipment.


----------



## Meanmug

Mouseman said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but no, that cable won't work and will likely damage the Fiio unit. I'm guessing you have headphones that have one 3.5mm jack where the cable hooks in? If that's the case, without knowing what headphones, it's most likely they're not wired to be able to go balanced. You have to be able to use a balanced cable with the matching wiring in whatever you're connecting. Just changing the plug size does nothing but likely fry your equipment.


I see. My headphones are a crap budget pair. The are called OneOdio Dj pro and they have a cord that has a 3.5mm on one can and the other is 6.35 on the other can. You can sawp them around if needed. I was reading on a page explaining balanced and thought it said only the cable is balanced and not the actual headphones so i thought i could use it to get more power from the port. I don't know much at all about the balanced so i know you know better than me. 

My whole issue is that I got my Fiio BTR5 today and i can max the vol on my phone and the Fiio and its not super loud or punchy? My Topping NX1s with the same headphones would shake my head at about 70 percent vol. Im confused as why my Fiio isnt as loud as my cheaper Topping amp?


----------



## jsmiller58

Meanmug said:


> I see. My headphones are a crap budget pair. The are called OneOdio Dj pro and they have a cord that has a 3.5mm on one can and the other is 6.35 on the other can. You can sawp them around if needed. I was reading on a page explaining balanced and thought it said only the cable is balanced and not the actual headphones so i thought i could use it to get more power from the port. I don't know much at all about the balanced so i know you know better than me.
> 
> My whole issue is that I got my Fiio BTR5 today and i can max the vol on my phone and the Fiio and its not super loud or punchy? My Topping NX1s with the same headphones would shake my head at about 70 percent vol. Im confused as why my Fiio isnt as loud as my cheaper Topping amp?


You probably want to move this line of discussion to the BTR5 thread.  Having said that, the rated output power of the NX1 is more than 2x that of the BTR5 in the single ended output.


----------



## Meanmug

jsmiller58 said:


> You probably want to move this line of discussion to the BTR5 thread.  Having said that, the rated output power of the NX1 is more than 2x that of the BTR5 in the single ended output.


Oh well no wonder. I could have sworn i read it was less. Sorry i didn't mean to jack the thread it just wouldn't let me make a new post since im a new user.


----------



## jmwant

ce3eoa said:


> I tried the 9038D  with the Shanling M0, and it is not capable of driving the 9038D, with the Hiby R5, the minimum volume is to high, and with the A&K SR-25 it doesn´t control the volume at all, it is always set to maximum.
> 
> It works very well with my Samsung S20, specially with Tidal, and with the UAPP app. It also works very well with my notebook using Audirvana


Thanks for the input. I wonder if it will be the same with 9038s, I heard it requires less power. They said as long as the dongle is getting atleast 100mA current through the USB, it should work.


----------



## nishan99

E1DA gifted a usb c cable to my order of the 9038sg3 and it came with that thing too!, what is it?


----------



## ChrisHeld1989

It is the raw circuit board of the E1DA without any chips and connections. Looks nice!


----------



## CamWuu

I just ordered 2 of these off of linsoul can someone explain how to update firmware so that it is good to go with my Penon Volt and UM dt3 Terminator  please


----------



## dlelikov

CamWuu said:


> I just ordered 2 of these off of linsoul can someone explain how to update firmware so that it is good to go with my Penon Volt and UM dt3 Terminator  please


All the tools are here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nHyWcF6Mdl0g7Venwvn14wI7m_Hr-oZw/view


----------



## dlelikov

Or you can buy this app to change the firmware and settings more conveniently:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.e1da.tweak9038


----------



## darmanastartes

Despite being an unbalanced source, the E1DA 9038D is more than powerful enough to drive any of the portable headphones I have in my inventory to dangerous volumes. I find the 9038D to be totally transparent.

For those who primarily listen to IEMs or efficient over-ear headphones, the E1DA 9038D is a capable alternative to a desktop stack, and I give it my unqualified recommendation for this purpose. It is less-suited for use as a dongle replacement given its high power draw but is usable in a portable context with a dedicated audio transport device.

My full review, with power draw measurements and additional images, can be found on my blog:

https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/e1da-9038d-impressions-8458ba8aa441


----------



## robmano (Feb 8, 2021)

Can someone help.
I am planning to buy *PowerDAC V2. *
Would I be able to Iisten to  any of the normal 3.5mm  headphones and in earphones with it?
What kind of adapter do I need for cheap $50 headphones (not balanced) ?
Any  link  for purchase?


----------



## Barndoor

robmano said:


> Can someone help.
> I am planning to buy *PowerDAC V2. *
> Can I Iisten to  any of the headphones and in earphones with it?
> What kind of adapter do I need for cheap $50 headphones (not balanced) ?
> Any  link  for purchase?


You need balanced cables for the head/earphones.
Can't use an adapter from balanced to regular 3.5mm as will damage the device.


----------



## robmano

Barndoor said:


> You need balanced cables for the head/earphones.
> Can't use an adapter from balanced to regular 3.5mm as will damage the device.


and with this balanced cable I would be able to use any of my normal cheap 3.5mm  headphones? Would this cable work as an adapter? Can you provide me with a link to purchase? Thank you


----------



## Barndoor

robmano said:


> and with this balanced cable I would be able to use any of my normal cheap 3.5mm  headphones? Would this cable work as an adapter? Can you provide me with a link to purchase? Thank you



The balanced cable would completely replace the existing headphone cable, so your headphone would need to have connectors on the earcups for that to happen.
if you share a link to the headphones you have then we can let you know if it would be possible.

Any reason why you are considering the PDV2 rather than 9038D which is designed for standard 3.5mm connection?


----------



## Baten

robmano said:


> and with this balanced cable I would be able to use any of my normal cheap 3.5mm  headphones? Would this cable work as an adapter? Can you provide me with a link to purchase? Thank you


No.


----------



## chernobog (Feb 12, 2021)

Will 9038d sound better with separate powering from linear psu (vs usb powering from PC)? Or it stabilizes power good enough?


----------



## MarkParity

chernobog said:


> Will 9038d sound better with separate powering from linear psu (vs usb powering from PC)? Or it stabilizes power good enough?


I'm not sure how you would do that, USB devices need a digital source that means a bunch of clocks and generated digital noise, be it or DAP, PC or whatever to drive them so no matter what PSU is used there will always be a level of digital noise sent over the USB link. Does it even matter if a digital source is powered with a linear PSU?

Perhaps a better way to ask this question would be what device can I connect this too that has the lowest guaranteed digital noise over its USB connection?

Also look at adding Ferrites and filters to the USB connection, that would have more gains than using a linear PSU.


----------



## sebek

Can anyone make a comparison between E1DA 9038D and Dragonfly Cobalt?

From the point of view of sound quality and also of smartphone battery consumption.


----------



## Palfim

Sounds intruiging! Which filters exactly and which ferrites ? Could you maybe provide an example link ?  My 9038s and q5x sound good over usb. but such easy addons are always welcome !!


----------



## MarkParity

Palfim said:


> Sounds intruiging! Which filters exactly and which ferrites ? Could you maybe provide an example link ?  My 9038s and q5x sound good over usb. but such easy addons are always welcome !!


If that question was aimed at me then I would say I don't really know because I've never tried any. I do get some 4G related noise but I believe that is being transferred via the headphone cable and not the USB connection so a ferrite may help to reduce that noise there but that is just a guess as I haven't really bothered to investigate it.


----------



## jsmiller58

MarkParity said:


> If that question was aimed at me then I would say I don't really know because I've never tried any. I do get some 4G related noise but I believe that is being transferred via the headphone cable and not the USB connection so a ferrite may help to reduce that noise there but that is just a guess as I haven't really bothered to investigate it.


I have tried ferrite clamps on the USB cable and does not help the LTE related noise my 9038s gen2.  

These were the ones I used.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E6PLXZ0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I wouldn’t waste my money on these.  Whether the noise is picked up by the cable, or it is picked up by an improperly shield chip or trace in the device, this seems to be an issue we have to deal with, unless you shut off cellular.  This is not solely a problem with the 9038s.  I have had this on several other dongles - only when cellular is turned on, never off, and never with only wifi running.  But this is just my experience.


----------



## laleeee

I like this adapter : 
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html


----------



## Palfim

MarkParity said:


> If that question was aimed at me then I would say I don't really know because I've never tried any. I do get some 4G related noise but I believe that is being transferred via the headphone cable and not the USB connection so a ferrite may help to reduce that noise there but that is just a guess as I haven't really bothered to investigate it.


Yes sorry , it was aimed at you. I messed up the part-quote somehow.
If there is a possiblity to get better usb sound quality through some simple gadgets, I'm all for it. I've see pictures of guys using ifi usb noise suppressors and 2 of those large ferret magnets.
Does that actually increase quality or is it mostly unneccesary klutzy weight?
I have some old Ferrits, but the ifi is too expensive for a questionable improvement.

Shouldnt' there be very low noise and distortion on purely battery powered systems anyway , vs a wall plugged (interferences ?) Desktop amp


----------



## MarkParity

Palfim said:


> Yes sorry , it was aimed at you. I messed up the part-quote somehow.
> If there is a possiblity to get better usb sound quality through some simple gadgets, I'm all for it. I've see pictures of guys using ifi usb noise suppressors and 2 of those large ferret magnets.
> Does that actually increase quality or is it mostly unneccesary klutzy weight?
> I have some old Ferrits, but the ifi is too expensive for a questionable improvement.
> ...


Yes they are mostly IMHO "unnecessary klutzy weight" In my experience if there is any interference you will certainly hear it in the output very quickly. All devices generate noise whether they are battery powered or not, it really down to how well those devices isolate their outputs from noise and how good their RF screening is.

I think for 90% of the devices out there you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## yawg

When I listen to music on the go I turn on airplane mode. Either enjoy your music to the full or make do with a little interference.

You can't dance at two weddings at the same time. German saying.

Best of luck!


----------



## bavlf

laleeee said:


> I like this adapter :
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html


----------



## redrol

Maybe someone can help me.  I use 99% IEMs.  Some are ultra sensitive.  I am interested in the E1DA stuff because its measurements are insanely good.. and ultra low Output Impedance.  My issue is I do not know which model I should look to get.  I would be using this on a desktop PC most of the time, so portable doesn't matter toooo much.  I want the best performance but I don't think I need massive power since.. IEMs.

Help!


----------



## MarkParity

redrol said:


> Maybe someone can help me.  I use 99% IEMs.  Some are ultra sensitive.  I am interested in the E1DA stuff because its measurements are insanely good.. and ultra low Output Impedance.  My issue is I do not know which model I should look to get.  I would be using this on a desktop PC most of the time, so portable doesn't matter toooo much.  I want the best performance but I don't think I need massive power since.. IEMs.
> 
> Help!


9038S or 9038D your choice on whether you want a single ended or balanced connection, I don't think there is much difference performance-wise between them.


----------



## redrol

OK I prefer balanced because I have the cables.  I do have very sensitive IEMs however.  Maybe the 9038S gen 3 susumu edition?


----------



## MarkParity

redrol said:


> OK I prefer balanced because I have the cables.  I do have very sensitive IEMs however.  Maybe the 9038S gen 3 susumu edition?


That's the one I bought, you will not be disappointed, mine pairs exceptionally with most IEM's and Headphones I've tried, especially the Westone W80 I've never heard the W80 sound so nice.


----------



## pauldoni

My E1DA gen3 susumu make "pop" noise when I paused/not listening a song. How to eliminate that noise? Thanks


----------



## MarkParity

pauldoni said:


> My E1DA gen3 susumu make "pop" noise when I paused/not listening a song. How to eliminate that noise? Thanks


That might be the device entering standby mode to save power. I don't get a pop though but a noise kind of like breeze on a microphone.

Anyway download the tweek app and in settings turnoff the standby option, see if the noise goes away.


----------



## holicst

bavlf said:


>


Exact same setup here except the iem cable  enjoying it a lot!


----------



## yawg

On AliExpress they sell the unbalanced dongle w/o, with USB C cable and USB C "OTG" cable. What's the difference between the two cables? I thought USB C is always the same and the phone supports OTG or not. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## MarkParity

yawg said:


> On AliExpress they sell the unbalanced dongle w/o, with USB C cable and USB C "OTG" cable. What's the difference between the two cables? I thought USB C is always the same and the phone supports OTG or not. Thanks for your comments.


Probably just different sellers describing things differently? I've also read that all USB C -> USB C cables are OTG, problems with OTG usually occur when one end is micro USB.


----------



## yawg

MarkParity said:


> Probably just different sellers describing things differently? I've also read that all USB C -> USB C cables are OTG, problems with OTG usually occur when one end is micro USB.


No, the same seller bundles two "different" cables, one OTG and one not. Strange. I'll ask the seller.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

Hi folks, 
I would like to change my Shanling M0 for the E1DA ballanced, but I have one need - NOS (Super-Slow) filter. Does the E1DA have this option in app?
(I'm sensitive to Post Echo which bothers me and the NOS is the only filter without echo I know.)
Thank you very much.


----------



## Baten

xxAMAROKxx said:


> Hi folks,
> I would like to change my Shanling M0 for the E1DA ballanced, but I have one need - NOS (Super-Slow) filter. Does the E1DA have this option in app?
> (I'm sensitive to Post Echo which bothers me and the NOS is the only filter without echo I know.)



The default is Linear Phase Slow. ESS Sabre DAC does not have superslow/NOS option. So impossible to do that exactly. 'Slow' is closest thing :/


----------



## MarkParity

I have to listen very very carefully to hear the difference when switching the various filter options on any of these DAC chip, I certainly couldn't tell you which filter is being used just by listening, I must be lucky.  

I can have a "guess" as to what manufacturer's chip a particular DAC is using but I think the circuit makes a bigger difference to the sound, I must be lucky.


----------



## Baten (Mar 5, 2021)

MarkParity said:


> I have to listen very very carefully to hear the difference when switching the various filter options on any of these DAC chip, I certainly couldn't tell you which filter is being used just by listening, I must be lucky.
> 
> I can have a "guess" as to what manufacturer's chip a particular DAC is using but I think the circuit makes a bigger difference to the sound, I must be lucky.


Imo filters don't do crap, I tend to always use minimum phase slow for fastest latency.


----------



## Interceptor69

ce3eoa said:


> I tried the 9038D  with the Shanling M0, and it is not capable of driving the 9038D, with the Hiby R5, the minimum volume is to high, and with the A&K SR-25 it doesn´t control the volume at all, it is always set to maximum.
> 
> It works very well with my Samsung S20, specially with Tidal, and with the UAPP app. It also works very well with my notebook using Audirvana


out of curiosity why would anyone pair this portable DAC/AMP with a much more powerful DAP?  Not its intended use case.


----------



## Interceptor69

Just ordered the 9038D.  Looking forward to playing with the app and dongle.  Will use it with my laptop and probably my S10+ in the car.  Ordered and have the OTG cable that was suggested on the Sparrow forum, the OE OTG Digital Cable fro OE Audio-took forever to get here but now I'm prepared for the EMI...I hope.  Has anyone tried this OTG cable with the 9038D?


----------



## NOLA

bavlf said:


>





laleeee said:


> I like this adapter :
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html


Thanks for sharing, that looks like a good pairing. I ordered a few just in case they are poor quality and break easily (hopefully that's not the case, and it seems less likely since they are entirely rigid and therefore not subject to fraying like cables are). It might be good to recommend to Linsoul that they sell this sort of adapter with their amps. 
Also, the connection between the cable and amp looks a little loose in the photo; is that an issue at all, would it help to secure the amp to the phone with a silicone band, velcro, etc.?


----------



## MarkParity

NOLA said:


> Thanks for sharing, that looks like a good pairing. I ordered a few just in case they are poor quality and break easily (hopefully that's not the case, and it seems less likely since they are entirely rigid and therefore not subject to fraying like cables are). It might be good to recommend to Linsoul that they sell this sort of adapter with their amps.
> Also, the connection between the cable and amp looks a little loose in the photo; is that an issue at all, would it help to secure the amp to the phone with a silicone band, velcro, etc.?


It would, I use this stuff its very sticky, perhaps even a bit too sticky.

https://www.amazon.com/Jeteven-Nano...able+Nano+Adhesive+Tape&qid=1615833087&sr=8-5


----------



## NOLA

MarkParity said:


> It would, I use this stuff its very sticky, perhaps even a bit too sticky.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Jeteven-Nano...able+Nano+Adhesive+Tape&qid=1615833087&sr=8-5


That seems like a good choice if you want it permanently mounted to your phone. I plan on periodically using it with my computer, and have a leather case. It seems like non-industrial strength velcro (something that's not strong enough to cause me to peel the velcro off the case or 9038 when deteching it from the case) might be the best solution for me. The non-adhesive kind of velcro meant for stitching to fabric, using something like E6000 to glue the velcro to the case and 9038, that way I can remove the DAC/amp fairly easily but it still should generally stay in place.

I just ordered the 9038D yesterday directly from Linsoul, and am looking forward to trying it out to see how much of a difference it makes compared with my S10+ headphone jack output using the Poweramp app which I am a big fan of (which I learned about in the Head-Fi forums a few years ago). Really good call on the J-adapter, especially since elsewhere I've seen people complain that USB C cables come loose very easily and the constant jostling of the connection can eventually damage the port. You found a really simple but smart solution.


----------



## Mouseman

NOLA said:


> That seems like a good choice if you want it permanently mounted to your phone. I plan on periodically using it with my computer, and have a leather case. It seems like non-industrial strength velcro (something that's not strong enough to cause me to peel the velcro off the case or 9038 when deteching it from the case) might be the best solution for me. The non-adhesive kind of velcro meant for stitching to fabric, using something like E6000 to glue the velcro to the case and 9038, that way I can remove the DAC/amp fairly easily but it still should generally stay in place.
> 
> I just ordered the 9038D yesterday directly from Linsoul, and am looking forward to trying it out to see how much of a difference it makes compared with my S10+ headphone jack output using the Poweramp app which I am a big fan of (which I learned about in the Head-Fi forums a few years ago). Really good call on the J-adapter, especially since elsewhere I've seen people complain that USB C cables come loose very easily and the constant jostling of the connection can eventually damage the port. You found a really simple but smart solution.


They have Command Strip velcro that works great for these kinds of uses. It's on there as long as you want, and  each side stays stuck very well.


----------



## yawg (Mar 18, 2021)

NOLA said:


> Really good call on the J-adapter, especially since elsewhere I've seen people complain that USB C cables come loose very easily and the constant jostling of the connection can eventually damage the port. You found a really simple but smart solution.



Could you please measure the gap between the two USB jacks i.e. the space for the phone? Would be great if I could use it with the protective jacket of my Xiaomi Redmi phone. I mean this J-adapter:

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4d383c00Gzl1Nd&mp=1

The seller just told me the distance/gap is 8 mm. Is this the space for the phone or the space between the connectors? Thanks.


----------



## BogdanUK

Hi all, 
Has anyone tried the V-Moda M100 Master headphones with 9038S or 9038D, does it make any difference?  
If so, would be nice an opinion about the bass response on this combo?
Thank you


----------



## pauldoni

Why my E1DA gen3 susumu hissing on smartphone?


----------



## jsmiller58

pauldoni said:


> Why my E1DA gen3 susumu hissing on smartphone?


Can you try different IEMs, different USB cable, and a different phone to try and narrow the problem down?


----------



## pauldoni

jsmiller58 said:


> Can you try different IEMs, different USB cable, and a different phone to try and narrow the problem down?


Already try different iem with low sensitivity and different cable , still hissing.

But haven't try other phone


----------



## dlelikov

pauldoni said:


> Already try different iem with low sensitivity and different cable , still hissing.
> 
> But haven't try other phone


You can also try turning off LTE


----------



## Interceptor69

dlelikov said:


> You can also try turning off LTE


Just received my 9038D. How do I get the Tweak app? Is it on the App store?


----------



## jsmiller58

Interceptor69 said:


> Just received my 9038D. How do I get the Tweak app? Is it on the App store?


Android version of Tweak9038 is on the Google app store.  I don't know about iOS.


----------



## robmano

Interceptor69 said:


> Just received my 9038D. How do I get the Tweak app? Is it on the App store?


For my E1DA PowerDAC V2 i use Hptoy... Beautiful app... Just turn on Bluetooth after install and Enjoy


----------



## NOLA

yawg said:


> Could you please measure the gap between the two USB jacks i.e. the space for the phone? Would be great if I could use it with the protective jacket of my Xiaomi Redmi phone. I mean this J-adapter:
> 
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4d383c00Gzl1Nd&mp=1
> 
> The seller just told me the distance/gap is 8 mm. Is this the space for the phone or the space between the connectors? Thanks.


Just got the cable and 9038D to verify it's 8 mm from the inner limit of the USB-C connector to the inner limit of the section that connects to a device. Also consider the 9038D will cut into that a little since it isn't flush with the j-cable. With the E1DA logo facing away from the phone this gap is reduced by 3mm (to 5mm), with the logo facing towards the phone the gap is reduced by 1mm (to 7mm). Also, I am noticing that TRRS plugs need to be slightly loose for the sound to work with my 9038D, not sure what that's about. I ordered a TRRS female to TRS male adapter to see if that takes care of the problem, but normally I can connect my TRRS headphones to a TRS/headphone jack without any issues.


----------



## yawg

NOLA said:


> Also, I am noticing that TRRS plugs need to be slightly loose for the sound to work with my 9038D, not sure what that's about. I ordered a TRRS female to TRS male adapter to see if that takes care of the problem, but normally I can connect my TRRS headphones to a TRS/headphone jack without any issues.


Thanks a lot. What's TRRS/TRS?


----------



## davehutch (Apr 3, 2021)

yawg said:


> Thanks a lot. What's TRRS/TRS?


It stands for Tip, Ring, Sleeve or in the case of TRRS Tip, Ring, Ring, Sleeve.
The first one is for 'unbalanced' cables and has three connections, which means that the left and right channels share a common earth or ground connection. In TRRS, there are four conductors, so each channel has its own, independent + and - signal, generally considered to cut down on crosstalk (interference between one channel and the other) as well as allowing balanced amplifies to deliver higher voltage to each channel.
Cables with microphones in also have 4 connectors but they are not to be confused with balanced (TRRS) cables with no microphone.


----------



## yawg

davehutch said:


> It stands for Tip, Ring, Sleeve or in the case of TRRS Tip, Ring, Ring, Sleeve.
> The first one is for 'unbalanced' cables and has three connections, which means that the left and right channels share a common earth or ground connection. In TRRS, there are four conductors, so each channel has its own, independent + and - signal, generally considered to cut down on crosstalk (interference between one channel and the other) as well as allowing balanced amplifies to deliver higher voltage to each channel.
> Cables with microphones in also have 4 connectors but they are not to be confused with balanced (TRRS) cables with no microphone.


So when I only use normal three connector mini plugs I should be OK? Guess so ...


----------



## JayNetTech5

How do you guys like the 9038D, and how does it compare to similar products it's competing with?


----------



## davehutch

yawg said:


> So when I only use normal three connector mini plugs I should be OK? Guess so ...


For the 9038D-yes. For the 9038S definitely not


----------



## Jonathan Lerner

Does anyone have any experience driving sennheiser hd6x0 headphones with the e1da 9038d or 9038s thankyou!


----------



## yawg

The 9038 will drive anything AFAIK. Don't worry.


----------



## LucasKA

Just want to share my experience using E1DA 9038S G3 with iPhone X and the cable I found working.

After trying out a few different USB C to lighting cables and none work with iPhone and E1DA. I had tried "mytysun USB C to Lightning Cable Short MFi" and "Anker iPhone 12 Charger Cable, USB C to Lightning Cable [3Ft Apple MFi Certified] Powerline II" and with a Apple official lighting to USB A charging cable + USB A to USB C cable.

I decided to use the Meenova Lighting to micro USB cable that I used with my Chord Mojo, and with an Anker USB C to micro USB adapter and viola! The orange lights starts flashing and it works! 

Very happy with it, would probably prefer it over Mojo for portable reason and the balanced connection! Thanks to this forum!


----------



## Interceptor69

I have the 9038D. Love it btw. I have the Tweak app, paid version but need to know how I can change filters or clock rate on my Windows 10 laptop. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## Baten

Interceptor69 said:


> but need to know how I can change filters or clock rate on my Windows 10 laptop. Is there a way to do this?


as far as I know you *need* the android app for that.


----------



## darmanastartes

Interceptor69 said:


> I have the 9038D. Love it btw. I have the Tweak app, paid version but need to know how I can change filters or clock rate on my Windows 10 laptop. Is there a way to do this?


You can change the filter using the flashable firmware, I am not sure about the clock.


----------



## GoldenTooth

darmanastartes said:


> You can change the filter using the flashable firmware, I am not sure about the clock.


or you can connect it to your android , choose the filter you want via app. then disconnect it and reconnect to your PC.
no need to change the filter via firmware on the PC since filter settings are saved inside the dongle memory its self. so better do it in the android app.


----------



## GoldenTooth

JayNetTech5 said:


> How do you guys like the 9038D, and how does it compare to similar products it's competing with?


I did a blind test A/B comparison with DF Cobalt (not technical measurements) , the Ed1A had more transparency and a little (barely noticeable) wider soundstage.
Even though DF costs 3x times the E1DA , the E1DA sounded better to me. Shame on AudioQuest really lol


----------



## Baten

I got my 9038d and I'm mostly impressed by the high voltage output capability. Those susumus sure do their job.


----------



## GoldenTooth

Baten said:


> I got my 9038d and I'm mostly impressed by the high voltage output capability. Those susumus sure do their job.


If you use IEMs , better decrease the Max Volume limit of the dac to -30 dp ....... its dangerous to your ears and the IEM if something goes wrong and you went to the max volume by mistake.


----------



## Baten

GoldenTooth said:


> If you use IEMs , better decrease the Max Volume limit of the dac to -30 dp ....... its dangerous to your ears and the IEM if something goes wrong and you went to the max volume by mistake.


Oh yeah I'm driving hifimans.


----------



## davehutch

Anyone driving Tin HiFi P1s with the E1DA DACs and if so, do you recommend a volume limit?


----------



## Interceptor69

GoldenTooth said:


> or you can connect it to your android , choose the filter you want via app. then disconnect it and reconnect to your PC.
> no need to change the filter via firmware on the PC since filter settings are saved inside the dongle memory its self. so better do it in the android app.


Thanks. Didn't know that- very helpful!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Has anyone wealthy enough to buy most of the DAC's made a list of their favorites from 1 to 10? 

I swear I've asked before...


----------



## GoldenTooth (Apr 29, 2021)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Has anyone wealthy enough to buy most of the DAC's made a list of their favorites from 1 to 10?
> 
> I swear I've asked before...


List of DACs i had :

1) DF black v1.5
2) DF Red
3) Hidizs S9
4) E1DA 9038D (most used right now)
5) Had the chance to listen to Cobalt for comparisons

List of Daps :

1) Plenue D
2) Plenue M2
3) Fiio X7
4) Shanling M5s


for me the order from best to worst regarding SQ only:

1) E1DA 9038D
2) Plenue M2
3) Cobalt
4) Shanling M5s
5) Hidizs S9
6) Fiio X7
7) DF red
8) Plenue D
9) DF black  (this one doesn't deserve to be called a Dac really lol)

Plenue M2 is really a gem and you can tweak it so much if you are a bass head that don't wanna sacrifice other Frequencies or distort the rest of the spectrum.
it is the only dap i know that is comparable to E1DA,   but over all something in E1da that makes it best for me that no other dap or dac i had have it.
its the insane clarity and transparency (which i like since i am not a bass head). Unlike dragonfly dacs (sabre chip) or the Fiio x7 (sabre chip)  the E1da is the only dac with sabre chip that have this level of details and clarity without being fatiguing and still have body to the sound with wider sound stage. (i didn't know that i can listen to a sabre dac for long listening sessions without getting fatigued)
the only dac comes close to it regarding the clarity and details is the Cobalt but cobalt is still kind of fatiguing and not as transparent.

About the DF black v1.5 >>>>> Meh * * i cant call this a DAC lmao , it have good imaging  and you can pick instruments position, but the sound stage is too narrow in width and almost no Depth at all as if all these details are played inside your head (actually inside your eyes heheh a lost worse) which makes it the most fatiguing and sounded lifeless and too clinical with no body.

Funny Fact My best one in the list costs 100 USD and my worst Costs 100 USD lmao  how bad can Audio Quest be.
the Most expensive i had was Plenue M2.

Also E1DA is one of the few or rare companies that the owner and dac deverloper chats with customers on daily basis and listens to their suggestions on what featues they want to see in upcoming dacs. Which makes you feel like he is creating custom dacs.


----------



## davehutch

E1DA v2.1 is now available on AliExpress. Now you can set Balanced/Unbalanced in the app settings.
Looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

davehutch said:


> E1DA v2.1 is now available on AliExpress. Now you can set Balanced/Unbalanced in the app settings.
> Looking forward to receiving mine.


Ordered!


----------



## dlelikov

davehutch said:


> Anyone driving Tin HiFi P1s with the E1DA DACs and if so, do you recommend a volume limit?


There's no need for that


----------



## DaniRojo

Hello, I have a 9038D and when I plug my USB C cable to it a little portion of the plug is left out. That makes it disconnect quite often when I have it in my pocket. Anyone else having this same issue?


----------



## utdeep

How do you use 9038D as a DAC into another amp?  I heard there was a mode for this, but then I read that the modes were eliminated, so I have no idea whether I can actually use this thing the way that I wanted to.


----------



## Interceptor69

utdeep said:


> How do you use 9038D as a DAC into another amp?  I heard there was a mode for this, but then I read that the modes were eliminated, so I have no idea whether I can actually use this thing the way that I wanted to.


Go into the Tweak app (paid version) and select one of the "official" presets.


----------



## Hubert481

DaniRojo said:


> Hello, I have a 9038D and when I plug my USB C cable to it a little portion of the plug is left out. That makes it disconnect quite often when I have it in my pocket. Anyone else having this same issue?


Yes - it is per design
i also do not like this feature


----------



## Interceptor69

Hubert481 said:


> Yes - it is per design
> i also do not like this feature


Yes- on the aftermarket cable it will disconnect, especially when carrying it in a pocket, such as when mowing the yard.


----------



## illumidata

DaniRojo said:


> Hello, I have a 9038D and when I plug my USB C cable to it a little portion of the plug is left out. That makes it disconnect quite often when I have it in my pocket. Anyone else having this same issue?





Interceptor69 said:


> Yes- on the aftermarket cable it will disconnect, especially when carrying it in a pocket, such as when mowing the yard.





Hubert481 said:


> Yes - it is per design
> i also do not like this feature



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html

This is the fix gents. Plus some double sided tape if you’re like me and want a 9038 permanently anchored to the back of your phone


----------



## Interceptor69

illumidata said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html
> 
> This is the fix gents. Plus some double sided tape if you’re like me and want a 9038 permanently anchored to the back of your phone


Does it work with phones with thick cases?


----------



## yawg

Please define thick. You need to know the distance between the centers of the USB connectors of this adapter. What is it actually? Please measure it for us. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Interceptor69

Perhaps a better question would be the actual dimensions of the device in question.  The max thickness the thing would accommodate.


----------



## Draknodd

I already own the PowerDAC V2 but when I saw that the V2.1 was released I couldn't resist ....


----------



## povidlo

Draknodd said:


> I already own the PowerDAC V2 but when I saw that the V2.1 was released I couldn't resist ....


How does v2.1 sound vs 9038, if you have the latter?


----------



## Draknodd

povidlo said:


> How does v2.1 sound vs 9038, if you have the latter?


I don't have the 9038, sorry


----------



## robmano

Draknodd said:


> I already own the PowerDAC V2 but when I saw that the V2.1 was released I couldn't resist ....


Does it work properly? No noise?


----------



## Draknodd

robmano said:


> Does it work properly? No noise?


There is some pretty-inaudible noise floor when not playing, but it's like the PDV2


----------



## robmano

Draknodd said:


> There is some pretty-inaudible noise floor when not playing, but it's like the PDV2


There is a lot of talk about an issue on official Discord channel


----------



## robmano

It is great to hear that yours one is not affected


----------



## Draknodd

robmano said:


> It is great to hear that yours one is not affected


Oh I always upsample everything to 192000 which seems to not be affected, maybe that's the reason. BTW Ivan release e new firmware to fix 88.2 and 176.4 I guess


----------



## robmano

Draknodd said:


> Oh I always upsample everything to 192000 which seems to not be affected, maybe that's the reason. BTW Ivan release e new firmware to fix 88.2 and 176.4 I guess


Hope so


----------



## yawg

Waiting for my 9038D to arrive. Got a Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 Pro. Will this adapter do the job?

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.1d8f3c004nZmfT&mp=1

Thanks.


----------



## iranonfr

yawg said:


> Waiting for my 9038D to arrive. Got a Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 Pro. Will this adapter do the job?
> 
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.1d8f3c004nZmfT&mp=1
> 
> Thanks.


Works on my redmi note 9 pro.


----------



## yawg

iranonfr said:


> Works on my redmi note 9 pro.


Thanks. The E1DA just fell on my doormat. Took quite a long time to get here. It came with a normal 15 cm cable.


----------



## yawg (May 18, 2021)

yawg said:


> Thanks. The E1DA just fell on my doormat. Took quite a long time to get here. It came with a normal 15 cm cable.


Anybody here experienced that this dongle sounds very bright? Do I need the special tweak app? Also my Foobar app can't use the dongle as a DAC/amp. No sound. Hiby Music app works though. Maybe a cable problem? What's the difference between a "normal" USB C connector cable and a OTG one? My FiiO DAC/amp works flawlessly with Foobar via USB C adapter. I guess that one is OTG. I also found that this dongle has not enough power for my Takstar planar cans.


----------



## davehutch

Hi, I have the PD2.1 and bought it for my Tin P1s. All good.
Drives them really well and the EQ is fantastic. Sad news is that my righ P1 died so I've replaced them with Fiio FD5s and now I hear a hiss when nothing is playing.
P1 is 20ohm/96dB and the FD5 is 32ohm/109dB.  I sould also say that I have a Radsone ES100 and that is deathly quiet.
The PD sounds fantastic still and of course, now comes into its own with my HD6xx, but is it fairly normal to have hiss from the PD with a lot of IEMs and is there any point in looking at a solution...maybe an impedance matching thingy?


----------



## Interceptor69

yawg said:


> Anybody here experienced that this dongle sounds very bright? Do I need the special tweak app? Also my Foobar app can't use the dongle as a DAC/amp. No sound. Hiby Music app works though. Maybe a cable problem? What's the difference between a "normal" USB C connector cable and a OTG one? My FiiO DAC/amp works flawlessly with Foobar via USB C adapter. I guess that one is OTG. I also found that this dongle has not enough power for my Takstar planar cans.


I have the 9038D and also found it "bright" but that's because the other DAC's I own have Cirrus or AKM chips in them and they seem to have a bit less detail in the high frequencies-I know testing would say I'm imagining this but that's my experience.  I have found it to be my favorite sound as of now.  I use the dongle vs my Hiby R5 most of the time.  Maybe it's because as I'm aging my ears aren't so sensitive to higher frequencies and this dongle "corrects" this hearing deficit.  Who knows.


----------



## yawg

Interceptor69 said:


> I have the 9038D and also found it "bright" but that's because the other DAC's I own have Cirrus or AKM chips in them and they seem to have a bit less detail in the high frequencies-I know testing would say I'm imagining this but that's my experience.  I have found it to be my favorite sound as of now.  I use the dongle vs my Hiby R5 most of the time.  Maybe it's because as I'm aging my ears aren't so sensitive to higher frequencies and this dongle "corrects" this hearing deficit.  Who knows.


No, the bright sound has nothing to do with the DAC I guess. Maybe I'll spend the 10€ for the tweak app and see where my ship will strand.


----------



## Interceptor69

yawg said:


> No, the bright sound has nothing to do with the DAC I guess. Maybe I'll spend the 10€ for the tweak app and see where my ship will strand.


I have the Tweak app. Not sure what you hope it will do to change the sound.


----------



## yawg

Interceptor69 said:


> I have the Tweak app. Not sure what you hope it will do to change the sound.


I thought you can correct/equalize any headset with it. Or what is it then?


----------



## kr0mka

yawg said:


> I thought you can correct/equalize any headset with it. Or what is it then?


It's mainly for adjusting the dac filters and controlling the thd of 2nd and 3rd harmonics (in order to get the "fuzzier" tube sound). So nothing as substantial as EQ. Pretty subtle to the overall sound of the device.


----------



## pauldoni

Hi guys I want to ask.
What is the main difference between e1da gen3 susumu vs powerdac?

Which is better overall? I already own e1da gen3 susumu. 
And what is the latest version of e1da powerdac?


----------



## davehutch

pauldoni said:


> Hi guys I want to ask.
> What is the main difference between e1da gen3 susumu vs powerdac?
> 
> Which is better overall? I already own e1da gen3 susumu.
> And what is the latest version of e1da powerdac?


PowerDac v2.1 is a desktop unit as it gets pretty hot. There’s an Android/iOS app with a full PEQ and it’s around the same power output as the 9038. Not for sensitive IEMs. All details are on their website https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index


----------



## yawg

kr0mka said:


> It's mainly for adjusting the dac filters and controlling the thd of 2nd and 3rd harmonics (in order to get the "fuzzier" tube sound). So nothing as substantial as EQ. Pretty subtle to the overall sound of the device.


It works great with the HiByMusic player but I don't like the UI. I'm used to Foobar and it worked great in USB mode with my FiiO Andes DAC/amp. The E1DA doesn't. Foobar doesn't recognize it. Which player do you recommend that has as many options as Foobar and recognizes the E1DA as a DAC/amp? Thank you.


----------



## Interceptor69

yawg said:


> It works great with the HiByMusic player but I don't like the UI. I'm used to Foobar and it worked great in USB mode with my FiiO Andes DAC/amp. The E1DA doesn't. Foobar doesn't recognize it. Which player do you recommend that has as many options as Foobar and recognizes the E1DA as a DAC/amp? Thank you.


You might try joining their Discord and chatting there.  If there's a way for Foobar to recognize the E1DA they will be able to tell you.


----------



## robmano

yawg said:


> It works great with the HiByMusic player but I don't like the UI. I'm used to Foobar and it worked great in USB mode with my FiiO Andes DAC/amp. The E1DA doesn't. Foobar doesn't recognize it. Which player do you recommend that has as many options as Foobar and recognizes the E1DA as a DAC/amp? Thank you.


I think this is impossible as Windows is the. Driver not foobar?


----------



## yawg

robmano said:


> I think this is impossible as Windows is the. Driver not foobar?


No, it's an Android app. It outputs USB to my FiiO Andes DAC/amp no problem.


----------



## Interceptor69

yawg said:


> No, it's an Android app. It outputs USB to my FiiO Andes DAC/amp no problem.


I didn't know Foobar had an Android app.


----------



## yawg

Interceptor69 said:


> You might try joining their Discord and chatting there.  If there's a way for Foobar to recognize the E1DA they will be able to tell you.


Thanks. Do you have a link for me where I can tell about my problems?


----------



## Interceptor69

Try this link. 
https://discord.gg/7hcQ2RMd


----------



## kr0mka

yawg said:


> It works great with the HiByMusic player but I don't like the UI. I'm used to Foobar and it worked great in USB mode with my FiiO Andes DAC/amp. The E1DA doesn't. Foobar doesn't recognize it. Which player do you recommend that has as many options as Foobar and recognizes the E1DA as a DAC/amp? Thank you.



I'd recommend USB Audio Player Pro, in my opinion it's the best out there for usb dacs with hardware volume control. It even controls the hw volume with your phone's buttons and remembers it after unplugging.


----------



## yawg

kr0mka said:


> I'd recommend USB Audio Player Pro, in my opinion it's the best out there for usb dacs with hardware volume control. It even controls the hw volume with your phone's buttons and remembers it after unplugging.


Thanks. I'll try it. But I'm still surprised that Foobar doesn't work and Hiby crashes all the time.


----------



## yawg

yawg said:


> Thanks. I'll try it. But I'm still surprised that Foobar doesn't work and Hiby crashes all the time.


I bought the Neutron Player and am satisfied. Still waiting for the Foobar people to answer my posts, though.


----------



## Gorktastick

yawg said:


> I bought the Neutron Player and am satisfied. Still waiting for the Foobar people to answer my posts, though.


While I don't always love the interface, the fact that Neutron can sync with and apply all of the AutoEq presets makes it far and away my favorite iOS music player!


----------



## Robigy

I bought the e1da 9038 based on the good reviews, and while it is a clean dac/amp i feel like the sound doesn't have any depth or layering..Is this a thing regarding ESS dac's or is it just this one?


----------



## MarkParity

Robigy said:


> I bought the e1da 9038 based on the good reviews, and while it is a clean dac/amp i feel like the sound doesn't have any depth or layering..Is this a thing regarding ESS dac's or is it just this one?


What are you plugging into it, I personally like the sound out of this thing, but perhaps its just not your thing which is why whenever possible at all its better to listen before purchase. I suppose you could always sell it for close to what you paid for it though.

BTW I'm using Beyerdynamic Xelento right now with mine.


----------



## Robigy

MarkParity said:


> What are you plugging into it, I personally like the sound out of this thing, but perhaps its just not your thing which is why whenever possible at all its better to listen before purchase. I suppose you could always sell it for close to what you paid for it though.
> 
> BTW I'm using Beyerdynamic Xelento right now with mine.


Using it on my android phone and my mac m1 mac, it does sound a bit different when plugged into each one, but the 1 dimensional sound (just left-right) is always there on either one..you are right, i should sell it, but i wanted to know if all ESS dac's are like this (The AKM dac's i've tried all sound more 3d). Thanks


----------



## MarkParity

Robigy said:


> Using it on my android phone and my mac m1 mac, it does sound a bit different when plugged into each one, but the 1 dimensional sound (just left-right) is always there on either one..you are right, i should sell it, but i wanted to know if all ESS dac's are like this (The AKM dac's i've tried all sound more 3d). Thanks


The source will make no difference all things being equal. 

To me while there may be subtle differences between DAC's and some absolutely have that wow factor when moving from one to the other after a bit of time with one or another I get "used" to the signature and notice its particular strengths so perhaps give you ears/brain some time to adjust before selling it.


----------



## illumidata (Jun 12, 2021)

> @Robigy


Try setting the master clock to 25 or 50 MHz, the default is trying for minimum distortion at the expense of dynamic range. Switch to minimum phase fast filter as well for a bit more note definition.

What specifically are you comparing it to? 
Sometimes it's just a mood thing as well.


----------



## Robigy

illumidata said:


> Try setting the master clock to 25 or 50 MHz, the default is trying for minimum distortion at the expense of dynamic range. Switch to minimum phase fast filter as well for a bit more note definition.
> 
> What specifically are you comparing it to?
> Sometimes it's just a mood thing as well.


Ok, so i'm now using this contraption, and it definitely sounds better and more 3d, i will try to change the mck firmware but the volume will be too loud as i limit it with the android app. At least this gives me hope and i will try to optimize the cables..maybe use a Y Cable or something on my android. I am used to my Zoom UAC2 sound card which has a AKM 4396 dac (i know people will bash it for being a sound card but it sounds really good to my ears) and a THX 789 Amp. I use Tri I3 Iems, heart mirror iems, AKG K712 pro headphones.Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## MarkParity

Robigy said:


> I am used to my Zoom UAC2 sound card


Make sure you don't have this turned on when doing comparisons, that will make it sound more 3D than a device like this without this kind of DSP.


----------



## Robigy

MarkParity said:


> Make sure you don't have this turned on when doing comparisons, that will make it sound more 3D than a device like this without this kind of DSP.


You have this sound card? Haha, yes  i make music and i know what it does, thanks


----------



## yawg

Robigy said:


> Ok, so i'm now using this contraption, and it definitely sounds better and more 3d, i will try to change the mck firmware but the volume will be too loud as i limit it with the android app. At least this gives me hope and i will try to optimize the cables..maybe use a Y Cable or something on my android. I am used to my Zoom UAC2 sound card which has a AKM 4396 dac (i know people will bash it for being a sound card but it sounds really good to my ears) and a THX 789 Amp. I use Tri I3 Iems, heart mirror iems, AKG K712 pro headphones.Thanks a lot everyone


I use the E1DA with the Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 Pro, the Takstar HF 580 cans and Neutron Player. That sounds much better than my multi-thousand € living room audio system which I perfected more than 40 years. Sometimes I still use my old Sony DATman which has an ancient 1bit/256x upsampling DAC which still sounds great, too. All this talk about DAC differences is hype IMHO. What is important with a DAC is the line-stage, I'm in favour of (preferably NOS) tubes. If you like the sound of tubes, too you should get the tweak app I guess. Even though my stationary DAC, a Cayin DA-2 with German CCa tubes is the best DAC I ever heard I don't need the tweak app. The sound straight out of the E1DA 9038D is absolutely right for me.


----------



## Interceptor69

yawg said:


> I use the E1DA with the Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 Pro, the Takstar HF 580 cans and Neutron Player. That sounds much better than my multi-thousand € living room audio system which I perfected more than 40 years. Sometimes I still use my old Sony DATman which has an ancient 1bit/256x upsampling DAC which still sounds great, too. All this talk about DAC differences is hype IMHO. What is important with a DAC is the line-stage, I'm in favour of (preferably NOS) tubes. If you like the sound of tubes, too you should get the tweak app I guess. Even though my stationary DAC, a Cayin DA-2 with German CCa tubes is the best DAC I ever heard I don't need the tweak app. The sound straight out of the E1DA 9038D is absolutely right for me.


Is there a tutorial on how to use that part of the app?


----------



## yawg (Jun 12, 2021)

Interceptor69 said:


> Is there a tutorial on how to use that part of the app?





Interceptor69 said:


> Is there a tutorial on how to use that part of the app?


As I said, I don't use the app. I like the E1DA as it is. Perfect sound for my old/experienced ears.

It seems the E1DA uses a class A amplifier because it's getting quite hot. The best. I'm a purist and use only real tubes because every tube has its own sound signature. It's not about "tube sound" but the best sound. Adding some "sweet" distortion doesn't help IMHO.


----------



## Jonathan Lerner

Hey I’m interested in getting the 9038d but was worried about the lte noise I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it thanks!


----------



## yawg

Jonathan Lerner said:


> Hey I’m interested in getting the 9038d but was worried about the lte noise I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it thanks!


No noise. If you get noise you should put your phone on airplane mode.


----------



## Interceptor69

I have never heard any noise using it with my cell phone or computer


----------



## Gabsriel

Hi!
Just to share my experience.
I have the Power Dac 2.1
Unbalanced mode works like a charm.
Unbalanced boost, I do not like it, weird crossfeed effect.
There is no IEM mode, it's a shame.
I have some hiss with every headphones and IEM I have, but it's not that a problem. Tried different type B cables, different headphones cables, balanced and unbalanced.
On my phone I use hiby music player with only hardware control, so I do not have to use the app, this is perfect.
On windows it seems I do not have the choice, I have to use the app or put the system volume at 100/100 and use only the volume control of Foobar, which is better than the system volume control. The problem is that I prefer mpv that I configure in wasapi exclusive mode. I did not find hardware volume control in mpv. So android is way ahead windows regarding sound management...

Anyway with this PD2.1 I feel that I stepped up a lot after the apple dongle and the chord Mojo, which is a very very good thing !!


----------



## fonkepala

Gabsriel said:


> Hi!
> Just to share my experience.
> I have the Power Dac 2.1
> Unbalanced mode works like a charm.
> ...


Wow, so in your opinion the PD 2.1 sounds even better than the Mojo?


----------



## Gabsriel

In my personal subjective opinion yes by far. I find it more neutral, and better dynamics, better clarity. The Mojo is too smooth on the highs to my taste, and feel conjested in comparison to the 2.1.


----------



## SemiAudiophile (Jun 28, 2021)

Just got my PowerDAC v2.1 also. Sounds heavenly with the Sundara. Endgame level sound. Only missing the slam and punch of more dynamic drivers but the midrange, soundstage, detail is excellent and euphoric.

P1's sound great too. Although, I hear a bit of sibilance with the 'P1 true harmon preset' and foam tips.  Still trying out the other presets to see which I like the most.


----------



## Gabsriel (Jun 30, 2021)

I really struggle to find cheap balanced cables to fit my 2.1.
https://openheart.aliexpress.com/store/5883019
I ordered this (really nice) cable, it fits my he400i but not my nightowl nor 1more triple, the connectors are to thick. I'm looking for thin connectors.
Somebody could help me please ?


----------



## davehutch

Gabsriel said:


> Hi!
> Just to share my experience.
> I have the Power Dac 2.1
> Unbalanced mode works like a charm.
> ...


For sensitive IEMs, try this: https://penonaudio.com/earphone-adapters/l-shaped-impedance-adapter.html
I bought the 100ohm version 2.5mm for my Fiio FD5 and it works like a charm. You need to boost volume by about 12dB but the hiss is gone and the overall sound is the same to my ears.


----------



## Gabsriel (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks for the help. I should have been more precise. I'm looking for 2x2.5mm to balanced 2.5mm.

I also found something interesting yesterday. I have a midi controller Arturia Keystep 37 and it's delivered with an antiground loop USB B adapter. I had noise coming from my PC on the powerdac 2.1 but with this adapter, no noise anymore.

EDIT : https://external-preview.redd.it/x6...bp&s=3f16ef04fe0ebb7206a2a860acf4cc85fa569146
EDIT 2 : I also found that with the short cable it's okay. No need of this adapter anymore. And these cables have thin connectors https://lunashops.aliexpress.com/store/804746?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000061.1.64d27020wwh7LM


----------



## yawg

I installed the Aiva pads on my Takstar HF 580 and that's a match made in heaven. No mods necessary IMHO. Total bliss with the E1DA 9038D. Maximum sound for minimum investment. This is a keeper, totally satisfied. I won't look any further for improvements.


----------



## pickyAudiophile

Hi folks. my first post comes with a question about the Powerdac V2.1. As i learned a dedicated adapter (2.5mm 4-pin plug to 3.5mm 3-pin jack) will be supplied. When finally set to unbalanced mode by Android app, it will "transform" itself into a common single-ended DAC-amp. So far-so good... My question is wheter V2.1 *finally* can be connected savely and steadily to integrated or power amplifiers (naturally by 3.5mm to dual RCA adapter)?
I'm curious to find out whether with V2.1 the device might play out it's benefits in a home setup, too. Due to the grounding issue, with previous versions that wasn't possible by default configuration. - Maybe technical limitations still apply, I just don't know. What do you think?


----------



## pickyAudiophile (Jul 17, 2021)

Gabsriel said:


> The problem is that I prefer mpv that I configure in wasapi exclusive mode. I did not find hardware volume control in mpv. So android is way ahead windows regarding sound management...


I just ordered that PD V2.1 with no experience so far. When buying DACs or DAC-preamps you never know how they "behave" with volume control under Windows 10 when bypassing DirectSound, that's for sure . When e/g setting sound output from Qobuz app to WASAPI exclusive mode the one sort of DACs is still adjustable through W10 system volume control, while the other sort of DACs is set to a fixed 100% output with in-app volume control only (which I dislike due to security reasons). So I can only wait and see if PD V2.1 can be volume adjusted in exclusive mode, or unfavourable DirectSound mode the only safe way to protect my ears. If i understood you properly, as soon as set to exclusive mode the PD will deliver a non-adjustable 100% output, sadly.


----------



## davehutch

pickyAudiophile said:


> Hi folks. my first post comes with a question about the Powerdac V2.1. As i learned a dedicated adapter (2.5mm 4-pin plug to 3.5mm 3-pin jack) will be supplied. When finally set to unbalanced mode by Android app, it will "transform" itself into a common single-ended DAC-amp. So far-so good... My question is wheter V2.1 *finally* can be connected savely and steadily to integrated or power amplifiers (naturally by 3.5mm to dual RCA adapter)?
> I'm curious to find out whether with V2.1 the device might play out it's benefits in a home setup, too. Due to the grounding issue, with previous versions that wasn't possible by default configuration. - Maybe technical limitations still apply, I just don't know. What do you think?


From my understanding the answer is 'probably not'. it's not something I ever needed but I did see it discussed in the Discord Channel  . The short answer seems to be that your amp needs to be immune to high frequency switching noise, but I would highly recommend going to the channel and searching. If you can't see a definitive answer then just ask. They're very quick at helping out on there.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

I just got my Y-splitter cable from the AliExpress link on the 1st page. I'm not seeing the red cable though. Do I need to go deeper? Feels like I'm just cutting through copper wires.


----------



## Barndoor

SemiAudiophile said:


> I just got my Y-splitter cable from the AliExpress link on the 1st page. I'm not seeing the red cable though. Do I need to go deeper? Feels like I'm just cutting through copper wires.


You got a zoomed out picture so we can see where you cut?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Barndoor said:


> You got a zoomed out picture so we can see where you cut?


Nvm, I had to slit it open the long way to see it. Just glad it still works. Had to wait a month for this darn cable. 😅


----------



## gheagz07

Just posting the setup I use(poco X3 nfc + PDV2.1).
I use this around 2-3hrs straight daily so there's no problem with a little bit of heat or battery drain issues.


----------



## NotKunvinced

gheagz07 said:


> Just posting the setup I use(poco X3 nfc + PDV2.1).
> I use this around 2-3hrs straight daily so there's no problem with a little bit of heat or battery drain issues.



Got links to those adaptors?


----------



## Acuno

The E1DA 9038D never ceases to amaze me with how such a capable device can fit in this small of a form factor. I've been using it for a couple months now and it's become my go-to for both PC and mobile setups. It managed to replace my O2/ODAC, and has small but noticeable improvements to imaging/clarity on my HD650s. Excellent on all the IEMs I've tried with it. Dead neutral sound. Truly an outstanding value for its price.


----------



## yawg (Aug 8, 2021)

.


----------



## gheagz07

NotKunvinced said:


> Got links to those adaptors?


here is the AE link for the adapter on the left. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001401897730.html

I just created the adapter on the right using a USB-A and USB-B male connectors and a SPDT switch so that I can turn off the PDV2.1 without removing the adaptors.


----------



## fonkepala

Acuno said:


> The E1DA 9038D never ceases to amaze me with how such a capable device can fit in this small of a form factor. I've been using it for a couple months now and it's become my go-to for both PC and mobile setups. It managed to replace my O2/ODAC, and has small but noticeable improvements to imaging/clarity on my HD650s. Excellent on all the IEMs I've tried with it. Dead neutral sound. Truly an outstanding value for its price.



Do you have any issues such as random clicking sounds or audio dropouts when using it with a PC?


----------



## Acuno

fonkepala said:


> Do you have any issues such as random clicking sounds or audio dropouts when using it with a PC?


Negative. No hiss, clicks, or dropout on any device


----------



## fonkepala

Acuno said:


> Negative. No hiss, clicks, or dropout on any device


Ok, thanks. I experienced said issues when using the 9038S G3 Susumu on my PC. However, using it with my phone worked fine.


----------



## Acuno

fonkepala said:


> Ok, thanks. I experienced said issues when using the 9038S G3 Susumu on my PC. However, using it with my phone worked fine.


Did a bit of testing to see if I could replicate this. Might be relevant to your situation, might not. I've always used it plugged directly into my motherboard with no issues, but when I swapped it to my PC case USB ports (both 2.0 and 3.0) I got occasional crackling/pops during playback on my HD650s. Case USB ports provided way more power, so that might have something to do with it. Not an EE so I have no idea why.


----------



## fonkepala

Acuno said:


> Did a bit of testing to see if I could replicate this. Might be relevant to your situation, might not. I've always used it plugged directly into my motherboard with no issues, but when I swapped it to my PC case USB ports (both 2.0 and 3.0) I got occasional crackling/pops during playback on my HD650s. Case USB ports provided way more power, so that might have something to do with it. Not an EE so I have no idea why.


Thanks for trying it out. I've come to the conclusion that the USB 3.1 port (USB type A) and also the USB-C port on my desktop PC is too 'dirty' and perhaps jittery for the E1DA to function well. I've sold the E1DA and opted for another dongle, the Shanling UA2, which works fine with no issues.


----------



## yawg

Acuno said:


> The E1DA 9038D never ceases to amaze me with how such a capable device can fit in this small of a form factor. I've been using it for a couple months now and it's become my go-to for both PC and mobile setups. It managed to replace my O2/ODAC, and has small but noticeable improvements to imaging/clarity on my HD650s. Excellent on all the IEMs I've tried with it. Dead neutral sound. Truly an outstanding value for its price.


At any price I dare say.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 21, 2021)

I just flashed my E1DA 9038D to the tube mode, obtained the firmware from here: https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038d

The tube mode apparently increases 2nd order harmonics and indeed on doing A/B testing of the tube mode versus the stock mode, the tube mode is subtly a bit more euphonic and musical (though maybe there is a slight loss of clarity/edge definition). Worth a try for 9038D owners, but don't touch the device when flashing, else there's a chance of bricking it!!!


----------



## Infoseeker

Oh, that is a nice feature. Didn't realize. Was there a mode for the balanced model.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 21, 2021)

Infoseeker said:


> Oh, that is a nice feature. Didn't realize. Was there a mode for the balanced model.



Yes the 9038S can be flashed too. The instructions and firmware can all be downloaded from this link: https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038s. The tube mode is called slow SE. There's other firmwares to explore there, but they are all generally rather subtle changes from the stock sound.

But once again, please flash the E1DA at your own risk, I've heard of others bricking other dongles during this process, so be careful!!


----------



## digititus

baskingshark said:


> I just flashed my E1DA 9038D to the tube mode, obtained the firmware from here: https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038d
> 
> The tube mode apparently increases 2nd order harmonics and indeed on doing A/B testing of the tube mode versus the stock mode, the tube mode is subtly a bit more euphonic and musical (though maybe there is a slight loss of clarity/edge definition). Worth a try for 9038D owners, but don't touch the device when flashing, else there's a chance of bricking it!!!


Does your Shanling Q1 DAP work with the 9038D? I'm looking for a simple transport solution for this other than my phone.


----------



## baskingshark

digititus said:


> Does your Shanling Q1 DAP work with the 9038D? I'm looking for a simple transport solution for this other than my phone.



It is too loud to pair with the Q1. Even at 1% volume low gain on the Q1. Unless u go into the firmware mods to try to limit the volume of the 9038D, it can be done, but I use it on my laptop too, so that limits the max volume on my laptop for more power demanding cans.


----------



## kemba1291

Does anyone use the 9038D with tidal on android? Any help would be appreciated before purchase.


----------



## webkinks

kemba1291 said:


> Does anyone use the 9038D with tidal on android? Any help would be appreciated before purchase.


yes i use tidal via Uapp on 9038D


----------



## kemba1291

webkinks said:


> yes i use tidal via Uapp on 9038D


Can you please run a check for bit-perfect playback on android?
Since July, Tidal has pushed an update that allows complete bit-perfect playback with the stock app instead of going to UAPP. It works on my Shanlinga UA2, but not the Lotoo PAW S1. Could you please cross-check if it works?
You just have to use the Tidal app without giving UAPP exclusive access to the DAC. Similar to how UAPP asks for it, Tidal will too. For some DACs the prompt never arrives, on other occasions like the lotoo paw s1, even after the prompt arrives and access is given, the audio playback is all static. 
Some help in this would be very useful.


----------



## webkinks (Sep 5, 2021)

kemba1291 said:


> Can you please run a check for bit-perfect playback on android?
> Since July, Tidal has pushed an update that allows complete bit-perfect playback with the stock app instead of going to UAPP. It works on my Shanlinga UA2, but not the Lotoo PAW S1. Could you please cross-check if it works?
> You just have to use the Tidal app without giving UAPP exclusive access to the DAC. Similar to how UAPP asks for it, Tidal will too. For some DACs the prompt never arrives, on other occasions like the lotoo paw s1, even after the prompt arrives and access is given, the audio playback is all static.
> Some help in this would be very useful.


I just downloaded tidal, and it asked for usb dac access, pressed ok, and playback is working fine.


----------



## kemba1291

webkinks said:


> I just downloaded tidal, and it asked for usb dac access, and playback is working fine.


Like there is distinct sound quality difference between non-exclusive and exclusive access right? Theoretically, it should sound as detailed as UAPP.


----------



## webkinks

I tried a/b multiple times, the sound seems similar when i give the usb dac access to tidal, but somehow uapp can go to even more louder levels (full eida 9038D level). But if i dont give tidal access, sound quality is not tht gd also max volume lvl is much lower. In Tidal app  there is no way i can check that bitperfect is working or not.


----------



## kemba1291

webkinks said:


> I tried a/b multiple times, the sound seems similar when i give the usb dac access to tidal, but somehow uapp can go to even more louder levels (full eida 9038D level). But if i dont give tidal access, sound quality is not tht gd also max volume lvl is much lower. In Tidal app  there is no way i can check that bitperfect is working or not.


Ah no issues. Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## webkinks

@kemba1291 Bro you should ask @staticV3 on Eida Discord for more detailed info. Im confused as if the max volume lvl is not matching even after giving exclusive access then may be both apps accessing dac differently?


----------



## kemba1291

webkinks said:


> @kemba1291 Bro you should ask @staticV3 on Eida Discord for more detailed info. Im confused as if the max volume lvl is not matching even after giving exclusive access then may be both apps accessing dac differently?


Thank you, I'll do that.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we are taking a look at the E1DA 9038D on Headfonia. Article by @Aerosphere 

https://www.headfonia.com/e1da-9038d-review/


----------



## Infoseeker (Sep 7, 2021)

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we are taking a look at the E1DA 9038D on Headfonia. Article by @Aerosphere
> https://www.headfonia.com/e1da-9038d-review/


Does the different opamp implementation, make a significant presentation difference between the 9038D & 9038S ?


----------



## Aerosphere

Infoseeker said:


> Does the different opamp implementation, make a significant presentation difference between the 9038D & 9038S ?


According to the E1DA's website and my research, no.


----------



## SoundJedi

Do you guys believe in burn-in for the E1DA 9038SG3? And if yes how is sound supposed to evolve? 
Thanks!


----------



## darmanastartes

SoundJedi said:


> Do you guys believe in burn-in for the E1DA 9038SG3? And if yes how is sound supposed to evolve?
> Thanks!


Nope. Sounded great out of the box, wouldn't say it sounds any different now (flashable filters aside).


----------



## Vijay74

Am thoroughly impressed with 9038D and PDV21 .. and now becoming greedy!

Any chance to have 9038 Pro model with ESS Sabre 9038 pro chip anytime soon? Or with AKM AK4497 or 4499? Better still.. fully balanced with dual chips. Eagerly awaiting. The greed just doesn't end! Would like to have all such combinations from E1DA!

Some consolation may also work that at least the plan, for anyone at least, is in place!


----------



## SoundJedi

Brand new E1DA balanced for sale of anyone wants to save time and £. UK but can be shipped anywhere.

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/e1da-9038sg3-susum-3000-edition.11327/


----------



## baskingshark

Vijay74 said:


> Am thoroughly impressed with 9038D and PDV21 .. and now becoming greedy!
> 
> Any chance to have 9038 Pro model with ESS Sabre 9038 pro chip anytime soon? Or with AKM AK4497 or 4499? Better still.. fully balanced with dual chips. Eagerly awaiting. The greed just doesn't end! Would like to have all such combinations from E1DA!
> 
> Some consolation may also work that at least the plan, for anyone at least, is in place!



The implementation and tuning of a DAC as a whole is more important than the DAC chip IMHO. Similar concept to how tuning in IEMs is more important than driver count/type/brand.

FWIW, AKM had a factory fire end of last year: https://www.converge.com/resources/news/supply-chain-disruption-news-akm-factory-fire/
So there might be a shortage and delays of their chips for some time (or maybe AKM chip prices may be even increased due to backlog/demand).


----------



## davehutch

Vijay74 said:


> Am thoroughly impressed with 9038D and PDV21 .. and now becoming greedy!
> 
> Any chance to have 9038 Pro model with ESS Sabre 9038 pro chip anytime soon? Or with AKM AK4497 or 4499? Better still.. fully balanced with dual chips. Eagerly awaiting. The greed just doesn't end! Would like to have all such combinations from E1DA!
> 
> Some consolation may also work that at least the plan, for anyone at least, is in place!


My understanding was (is) that the E1DA units don't have a DAC in them at all in the traditional sense. It's something called PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) instead.
The width of the digital pulse is varied to represent the 'curve' of the analogue waveform and then this digital signal is amplified enough to drive headphones.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation

That's the beauty of these units. So I'd guess it's highly unlikely they'll switch to using traditional DACs ever.


----------



## digititus

davehutch said:


> My understanding was (is) that the E1DA units don't have a DAC in them at all in the traditional sense. It's something called PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) instead.
> The width of the digital pulse is varied to represent the 'curve' of the analogue waveform and then this digital signal is amplified enough to drive headphones.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation
> ...


E1DA contains single ESS 9038QM DAC


----------



## Ezumin (Sep 18, 2021)

davehutch said:


> My understanding was (is) that the E1DA units don't have a DAC in them at all in the traditional sense. It's something called PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) instead.
> The width of the digital pulse is varied to represent the 'curve' of the analogue waveform and then this digital signal is amplified enough to drive headphones.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation
> ...


Pulse Density Modulation is the binary language of a delta sigma chip.  The E1DA's ESS chip uses this, and maybe this is what you were referring to.

Practically all music that is recorded, stored and used commercially is in a binary language called PCM (Pulse Control Modulation) format.  Imagine a piece of graph paper will be used to draw an electrical signal for the speakers.  The X axis is time and the Y axis is the amplitude. In PCM, ones are filled to chart the sine wave's placement at a given time.  So in binary terms, sixteen zeros would be the bottom of the sine wave, and sixteen 1's would be the top of the sine wave. (In a 16 bit file format.) DACs that use this file format are R2R/Ladder and Multibit.




Sigma Delta DACs use a different binary language to construct the electrical sine wave that speakers use.  Instead of visualizing a piece of graph paper, imagine that  PDM (Pulse Density Modulation) is more like a two dimensional topographic map.  When binary 1's are primarily used, it is mapping the top half of the sine wave. The more times zeros interupt the 1's, the steeper the sine waves curve (in the positive Y axis).  A whole bunch of uninterupted 1's map the curve of the top of the sine wave.  When binary 0's are primarily used, it is mapping the bottom half of the sine wave.  The more times 1's interupt the 0's the steeper the sine wave curve (in the negative Y axis).  A bunch of uninterupted 0's map the bottom of the curve. (At least that is my understanding of it.)



Here is another example of the PDM language that sigma delta dacs use:
0101101111111111111101101010010000000000000100010011011101111111111111011010100100000000000000100101


----------



## Vijay74

baskingshark said:


> FWIW, AKM had a factory fire end of last year: https://www.converge.com/resources/news/supply-chain-disruption-news-akm-factory-fire/
> So there might be a shortage and delays of their chips for some time (or maybe AKM chip prices may be even increased due to backlog/demand).


Yes I know. They do not expect AKM factory to open before May 22 but that doesn't seem too far. For now 1 or 2 chips should be good enough for designing, tuning and for specs publishing. Mass production may start when factory starts production and dac chips become available in bulk.


----------



## 0RF30 (Sep 19, 2021)

davehutch said:


> My understanding was (is) that the E1DA units don't have a DAC in them at all in the traditional sense. It's something called PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) instead.
> The width of the digital pulse is varied to represent the 'curve' of the analogue waveform and then this digital signal is amplified enough to drive headphones.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation
> ...



You're mixing things. What you're saying is true for E1DA Powerdac which use FDA (full digital amplifier) chip (Ti TAS5558). 9038D and 9038S use DAC (ES9038Q2M) + Amp architecture.

[EDIT] Unless I missed something, E1DA Powerdac is the first headphones dedicated FDA - the first I hear about anyway. I own two speaker amps using this tech (IAMD V200 and D.Sound D310) which are pretty amazing considering the price. Same goes for PDV2.


----------



## davehutch

Ezumin said:


> Pulse Density Modulation is the binary language of a delta sigma chip.  The E1DA's ESS chip uses this, and maybe this is what you were referring to.
> 
> Practically all music that is recorded, stored and used commercially is in a binary language called PCM (Pulse Control Modulation) format.  Imagine a piece of graph paper will be used to draw an electrical signal for the speakers.  The X axis is time and the Y axis is the amplitude. In PCM, ones are filled to chart the sine wave's placement at a given time.  So in binary terms, sixteen zeros would be the bottom of the sine wave, and sixteen 1's would be the top of the sine wave. (In a 16 bit file format.) DACs that use this file format are R2R/Ladder and Multibit.
> 
> ...


I took my info from the E1DA page where it says "PowerDAC V2 uses the same or similar Ti digital PWM modulator chip TAS5558 but of course different output stage for headphone"


----------



## davehutch

digititus said:


> E1DA contains single ESS 9038QM DAC


Ah, does it. I must admit, I only have the PD v2.1


----------



## davehutch

0RF30 said:


> You're mixing things. What you're saying is true for E1DA Powerdac which use FDA (full digital amplifier) chip (Ti TAS5558). 9038D and 9038S use DAC (ES9038Q2M) + Amp architecture.
> 
> [EDIT] Unless I missed something, E1DA Powerdac is the first headphones dedicated FDA - the first I hear about anyway. I own two speaker amps using this tech (IAMD V200 and D.Sound D310) which are pretty amazing considering the price. Same goes for PDV2.


Yes, you are right. I have the PD 2.1. I bought it as the tech was very different to standard DACs so wasn't aware that the 9038 had a DAC in it. My mistake


----------



## oneula

other than the 3.5 unbalanced adapter any major sound/power differences between the E1DA original and V2?


----------



## TheTalbotHound

E1DA 9038S vs Luxury and Precision W2 Comparison.

Treble: Treble has some added splatiness to it on the W2, especially with cymbals. Treble on the W2 is a bit harsher. Cymbal pitches on the E1DA definitely sound slightly clearer. E1DA's treble feels more natural and realistic than the W2's. 

Transients: E1DA Definitely has snappier transients. W2 felt soft in comparison, across the whole frequency range. Bass felt snappier on E1DA definitely. 

Separation: The whole mix feels a bit more clearly separated out on the E1DA. W2 feels slightly more like one blob. 

Detail: Very similar. Because of its treble E1DA presents it better though.

Noisefloor: W2 wins, but Qudelix is on par with it and has EQ.

Given my recent experiences with the Qudelix 5K, i think the differences between these 2 are mainly down to ESS vs Cirrus modulator designs. Even with upsampling filters, these differences were apparent.


----------



## SoundJedi

TheTalbotHound said:


> E1DA 9038S vs Luxury and Precision W2 Comparison.
> 
> Treble: Treble has some added splatiness to it on the W2, especially with cymbals. Treble on the W2 is a bit harsher. Cymbal pitches on the E1DA definitely sound slightly clearer. E1DA's treble feels more natural and realistic than the W2's.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the impressions! What iem/hp did you use? 

My impressions were quite different, even though both are great. 

I need to compare them again tomorrow, maybe I shouldn't sell that E1DA after all...

Also, is this out of Android or iPhone? On my Samsung S10+ E1DA didn't connect too well to UAPP, which is my main Audio app.


----------



## TheTalbotHound

SoundJedi said:


> Thank you for the impressions! What iem/hp did you use?
> 
> My impressions were quite different, even though both are great.
> 
> ...



I used HD600 and Moondrop S8 to compare the two, both with and without EQ. Comparison was done using grouped zones in Roon so there was as small a gap as possible between listening to one and then the other. I did this comparison from my MacBook using Roon.


----------



## SoundJedi

TheTalbotHound said:


> I used HD600 and Moondrop S8 to compare the two, both with and without EQ. Comparison was done using grouped zones in Roon so there was as small a gap as possible between listening to one and then the other. I did this comparison from my MacBook using Roon.



Got it thanks. This is getting me very curious as my (quick and dirty) observations out of UAPP were quite different, especially bass control and layering/staging. I was using ThieAudio Monarch. 

I'll give it another go tomorrow with an easier to drive iem and a can. 

One thing that's hard to beat is the E1DA size. So cool.


----------



## Frederick Wang

Hey guys, I haven't been on this forum for a while. I used to have a 9038s, probably the first edition. Liked the unit, but cannot tweak its volume on my MacBook. 

Is that problem solved with new powerdac v2.1? Thanks!


----------



## Vijay74

Frederick Wang said:


> Hey guys, I haven't been on this forum for a while. I used to have a 9038s, probably the first edition. Liked the unit, but cannot tweak its volume on my MacBook.
> 
> Is that problem solved with new powerdac v2.1? Thanks!


I don't have lightening to USB Type B cable so cant test it but when connected to Windows PC, I can control volume via application, Windows sound and HPToy app on mobile for PDV2.1. Thanks!


----------



## nishan99

I have the 9038SG3 and I am wondering if my phone (galaxy s21+) is powering it to the full specs?. 
I don't have any issues running it and I don't get any weird messages while using it either.


----------



## SoundJedi

Spent some time with the W2 and E1DA 9038SG3 today. 

First of all, both are great devices and offer high quality listening experiences. Let's also remenber that the W2 costs 3x the price. So read the below with that in mind. 

I started with a full size headphone, a Final Audio D8k that's easy to drive but needs proper power to really show its qualities. Both devices manage to drive it but neither can tap into its full potential. Those small dongles won't drive your demanding HP to an optimal listening experience, but they will drive them. 

The following observations are using:

 1- An easy to drive detail monster iem (ThieAudio V14)

2- A hard to drive budget iem (Urbanfun YSS) and 

3- An easy to drive budget iem (Tripowin Mele).

UF YSS and Mele are both 1DD iems, V14 has 14 BAs per side. The impressions are quite consistent:

- Bass: E1DA bass is boomier. W2 bass has similar body but more control and texture. Feels faster and more detailed. Both are extremely satisfying. 

- Mids and Vocals: vocals feel more natural with W2, E1DA vocals sound very slightly artifical in comparison. Vocals are also more forward on W2. Again, both offer very satisfying experiences. 

- Treble: no major difference as far as I could hear. E1DA might have slightly more treble energy. 

- Stage: E1DA feels deeper and higher, but W2 is wider, and it's not subtle. 

- Micro details: Clear advantage to W2, E1DA is still extremely capable but W2 is exceptinal. 

- Separation/Layering/3D: again clear advantage to the W2. There's more separation and 3d sound. 

- Comfort and practical use: both are extremely easy to use. The E1DA companion app is helpful. E1DA wins the form factor as it is tiny, the size of a thumb. It amazes me how such sound can come from such a little device. W2 wins in terms of practicality with its physical volume and menu buttons. It's also a safer experience as you don't risk accidentally plugging it in with the phone set to high volume. W2 also feels more premium, and it better be at that price! W2 also offers both balanced and single ended output while E1DA devices can only be either SE (D) or balanced (S). 

Neither have line out option. And while that's fine for the balanced E1DA 9038SG3, I feel it's a missing feature on the W2 as it has a 3.5mm jack. The DAC is absolutely top class and manages to be musical and detailed throughout the FR. It's a shame it can't be plugged into a capable amp, it would have been a killer function. 

E1DA is a wonderful little device that's going to be hard to beat for the price. It would make anyone looking for a good daily dongle extremely happy. Punches well above its (tiny) weight. The W2 is a premium device that offers extra musicality and ease of use but comes at a high price. Both easy recommendations depending on needs and budget.


----------



## Joao Paulo Martins

Can I use a 9038D as a DAC for my topping A90?


----------



## baskingshark

Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Can I use a 9038D as a DAC for my topping A90?



Technically, that would be "double amping", as the 9038D already has an amp inside. 

I mean the electronics are probably not gonna be damaged, but a lot of older audiophiles in the past told me that double amping can introduce noise from the first amp and amplify it on the second amp. Not sure, maybe check with the others who are more knowledgable with electronics.


----------



## Joao Paulo Martins

baskingshark said:


> Technically, that would be "double amping", as the 9038D already has an amp inside.
> 
> I mean the electronics are probably not gonna be damaged, but a lot of older audiophiles in the past told me that double amping can introduce noise from the first amp and amplify it on the second amp. Not sure, maybe check with the others who are more knowledgable with electronics.


Thanks for the answer. Gonna wait for other head-fiers, but cant find any tiny device that is only DAC. Audioquest dragonfly have headphone amps built in too. So I guess I will stick with the 9038d with a 3.5mm to RCA adapter.


----------



## baskingshark

Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Thanks for the answer. Gonna wait for other head-fiers, but cant find any tiny device that is only DAC. Audioquest dragonfly have headphone amps built in too. So I guess I will stick with the 9038d with a 3.5mm to RCA adapter.



There are a lot of DAC only devices. Eg Khadas Tone Board, Schiit products, JDS Labs products, SMSL products, Topping products.


----------



## SoundJedi

Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Thanks for the answer. Gonna wait for other head-fiers, but cant find any tiny device that is only DAC. Audioquest dragonfly have headphone amps built in too. So I guess I will stick with the 9038d with a 3.5mm to RCA adapter.



The 9038D is probably your best answer. I have the 9038SG3 and the W2 and I wish I could use any of these as a pure DAC.


----------



## Baten

Joao Paulo Martins said:


> Can I use a 9038D as a DAC for my topping A90?


You surely can, it is intended for use as DAC, too. The A90 can be noise sensitive over single ended input, though.



baskingshark said:


> Technically, that would be "double amping", as the 9038D already has an amp inside.
> 
> I mean the electronics are probably not gonna be damaged, but a lot of older audiophiles in the past told me that double amping can introduce noise from the first amp and amplify it on the second amp. Not sure, maybe check with the others who are more knowledgable with electronics.


This is such an old myth and I hate it. Pretty much every modern device has an 'amp' or line level stage at the end of it for compatibility with upstream devices. Unless you are jamming a 1/4TRS to RCA splitter into a traditional head-amp's quarter inch output I really don't see the problem.


----------



## SoundJedi

Baten said:


> You surely can, it is intended for use as DAC, too. The A90 can be noise sensitive over single ended input, though.
> 
> 
> This is such an old myth and I hate it. Pretty much every modern device has an 'amp' or line level stage at the end of it for compatibility with upstream devices. Unless you are jamming a 1/4TRS to RCA splitter into a traditional head-amp's quarter inch output I really don't see the problem.



Are you saying double amping is OK? For example plugging a dap's 3.5mm output into an amp? I was told this could be dangerous and damage the gear.


----------



## Baten (Oct 1, 2021)

SoundJedi said:


> Are you saying double amping is OK? For example plugging a dap's 3.5mm output into an amp? I was told this could be dangerous and damage the gear.


Any device with a preamp or variable volume control is just that. So no, not a problem. Worst case you can have ground hum. Maybe you got mistaken with 2.5mm or 4.4mm *balanced*, if you connect that to a balanced amp without any ground potential, you can damage gear because you need a ground for safe operation, be careful with E1DA 9038s for example.

9038d however is 100% safe. And in general, "double amping" is a silly term imo. Most outputs nowadays have a line driver or are amped somehow, most output stages are just that. It is much more rare to have an unbuffered, direct DAC output.


----------



## yawg

Baten said:


> Any device with a preamp or variable volume control is just that. So no, not a problem. Worst case you can have ground hum. Maybe you got mistaken with 2.5mm or 4.4mm *balanced*, if you connect that to a balanced amp without any ground potential, you can damage gear because you need a ground for safe operation, E1DA 9038s for example.
> 
> 9038d however is 100% safe. And in general, "double amping" is a silly term imo. Most outputs nowadays have a line driver or are amped somehow, most output stages are just that. It is much more rare to have an unbuffered, direct DAC output.


Actually the output/line stage "makes" the sound not the DAC itself in my experience. So the DAC has no sound signature but its output stage sounds good or less good. Just my 2¢


----------



## SoundJedi (Oct 1, 2021)

Baten said:


> Any device with a preamp or variable volume control is just that. So no, not a problem. Worst case you can have ground hum. Maybe you got mistaken with 2.5mm or 4.4mm *balanced*, if you connect that to a balanced amp without any ground potential, you can damage gear because you need a ground for safe operation, E1DA 9038s for example.
> 
> 9038d however is 100% safe. And in general, "double amping" is a silly term imo. Most outputs nowadays have a line driver or are amped somehow, most output stages are just that. It is much more rare to have an unbuffered, direct DAC output.



Thank you, this is good to know. Are you saying that in the case of the E1DA 9038 D the output is also amped when it's being used as a DAC?

I will test plugging my W2 into an amp today and see what happens!

And yes I would never try to plug a balanced output into a non balanced input. I'm glad I was warned about that a long time ago, probably avoided some silly mistakes hehehe.

Edit: I did plug my W2 into the Xduoo05 Plus and it works perfectly well. Nothing blew up and the sound is wondeful! Thank you for this, it's exactly what I wishing for with the W2.


----------



## Baten (Oct 1, 2021)

SoundJedi said:


> Thank you, this is good to know. Are you saying that in the case of the E1DA 9038 D the output is also amped when it's being used as a DAC?
> 
> I will test plugging my W2 into an amp today and see what happens!
> 
> ...


Great to hear  but I meant 2.5/4.5mm to balanced cables can be dangerous too. You can kill the 9038S doing that. XLR cables have a pin for grounding which portable devices can lack. If something bad happens using 2.5mm to dual XLR, for example, the potential can't flow away and the device can be toast. Not right away, but it can happen over time of use.

No such problem using 3.5mm to 3.5mm or RCA connection.


----------



## Susiban (Oct 16, 2021)

I think the E1DA has DAC mode available on the presets on the Tweak app? Can't remember? So you can use it as a standalone DAC I think? But I sold mine a while back.

Compared to phone or iPad, the E1DA 9038D definitely improved the bass response, noticed more thump. You could say macrodynamics are good. Also has good details.

But it sort of lacks air but only a bit? Dry? Don't know how to express it. Maybe its placebo this part.

Correct me if I am wrong about presets? Thanks.


----------



## Vijay74

Susiban said:


> I think the E1DA has DAC mode available on the presets on the Tweak app? Can't remember? So you can use it as a standalone DAC I think? But I sold mine a while back.
> 
> Compared to phone or iPad, the E1DA 9038D definitely improved the bass response, noticed more thump. You could say macrodynamics are good. Also has good details.
> 
> ...


On HPToy app I don't see any DAC only option. I Only see different preset EQs (in some cases specific to HPs/IEMs). Unless any one of them makes it DAC only?


----------



## Susiban

Vijay74 said:


> On HPToy app I don't see any DAC only option. I Only see different preset EQs (in some cases specific to HPs/IEMs). Unless any one of them makes it DAC only?


I think its on the Tweak9038 app only, again can't remember but I am sure you can run as standalone DAC. I could be wrong been six months or so since I last had it.


----------



## Susiban

But mine was 9038D so not sure about others. The previous guy said about grounding. I think stereo 3.5mm has (+ + ground).

Balanced is normally (+ - + -) no ground. So the previous guy @Baten explains this. I am not an expert but have basic understanding.


----------



## Baten

Susiban said:


> But mine was 9038D so not sure about others. The previous guy said about grounding. I think stereo 3.5mm has (+ + ground).
> Balanced is normally (+ - + -) no ground. So the previous guy @Baten explains this. I am not an expert but have basic understanding.


Yes. It is as you say. 3.5mm and 6.3mm have grounding provided, that's the standard. 4.4mm can also be wired for it, but the cable needs to be made properly (wouldn't trust any one chinese cable to have grounding on 4.4mm, it can be made + - + - just like 2.5mm if they don't bother).

E1DA products use 2.5mm so you need to be careful, best to just plug headphones into it and don't plug in anything else.


----------



## Vijay74

Susiban said:


> But mine was 9038D so not sure about others. The previous guy said about grounding. I think stereo 3.5mm has (+ + ground).
> 
> Balanced is normally (+ - + -) no ground. So the previous guy @Baten explains this. I am not an expert but have basic understanding.


OK! 
Got Tweak9038 app pro version and now I can see DAC presets, though may need to read about them and test them out. I have 9038D that has 3.5 mm out only. Will try to play around with this app.

PowerDac v2.1 can be controlled by HPToy app and has 2.5 mm bal out output (comes with 2.5 to 3.5 mm adapter).


----------



## Susiban (Oct 13, 2021)

Yep also E1DA 9038D is 3.5mm OMTP output.

There are 3 types of 3.5mm outputs:

TRS is + + ground

TRRS(OMTP) is    + + mic ground

TRRS(CTIA) is       + + ground mic

Both OMTP and CTIA are basically 3.5mm jacks with mic, only difference is the order they are in as shown above.

So E1DA 9038D works perfectly fine with TRS and TRRS(OMTP) jacks.

To make it work with TRRS(CTIA) jack you need to use a OMTP/CTIA converter. And voila you can use all 3 output options.

When you use TRRS(CTIA) jack with 9038D with you just get a muted sound.

For example Blon 03 cable with mic sounds muted if plug it straight into 9038D because it has 3.5mm CTIA jack.

So you have 3 options in this case choose any:

1. Change cable to normal 3.5mm TRS jack

2. Change cable to 3.5mm TRRS(OMTP) cable

3. Use OMTP/CTIA converter

Hope it helps.


----------



## yawg

Vijay74 said:


> OK!
> Got Tweak9038 app pro version and now I can see DAC presets, though may need to read about them and test them out. I have 9038D that has 3.5 mm out only. Will try to play around with this app.
> 
> PowerDac v2.1 can be controlled by HPToy app and has 2.5 mm bal out output (comes with 2.5 to 3.5 mm adapter).


You can only add tube-like distortion in the DAC, not switch off the amp. IMHO the E1DA is almost perfect and you can only color the sound but not make it sound "better".


----------



## 0RF30 (Oct 14, 2021)

Susiban said:


> I think the E1DA has DAC mode available on the presets on the Tweak app? Can't remember? So you can use it as a standalone DAC I think? But I sold mine a while back.
> 
> Compared to phone or iPad, the E1DA 9038D definitely improved the bass response, noticed more thump. You could say macrodynamics are good. Also has good details.
> 
> ...



Dac mode in Tweak9038 app doesn't short the amp stage, it's just made to avoid clipping at 100% volume when used connected to an external amp (problem pointed out on ASR if I remember correctly). You'll achieve the same setting -0.5 dB in max volume of the app, less a PITA than switching modes every time.



Vijay74 said:


> On HPToy app I don't see any DAC only option. I Only see different preset EQs (in some cases specific to HPs/IEMs). Unless any one of them makes it DAC only?



HPToy is made for Powerdac (which is not a DAC+amp, but a FDA, so... no DAC mode, of course), not for 9038D/SG3.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

The COSMOS ADC is out! Not a headphone oriented product, but E1DA quality non the less.


----------



## yawg

Hal Rockwell said:


> The COSMOS ADC is out! Not a headphone oriented product, but E1DA quality non the less.


Can't open the link.


----------



## 0RF30

yawg said:


> Can't open the link.



Common man... First duckduckgo result for "cosmos adc".

https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/cosmos-adc


----------



## yawg

0RF30 said:


> Common man... First duckduckgo result for "cosmos adc".
> 
> https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/cosmos-adc


Thx


----------



## terrav

Hi guys, i've been using 9038D model for 3 months and then one day it started to stutter everytime i touch and move the dac ( i was using with my laptop ). I bring it to the distributor for rma then they decided to replace the new one, but the problem is that i don't see the Calibrated text on it. Is there any difference between them in terms of sound quality and which one is better? Thank you so much !


----------



## pickyAudiophile (Oct 20, 2021)

Baten said:


> You surely can, it is intended for use as DAC, too. The A90 can be noise sensitive over single ended input, though.
> 
> 
> This is such an old myth and I hate it. Pretty much every modern device has an 'amp' or line level stage at the end of it for compatibility with upstream devices. Unless you are jamming a 1/4TRS to RCA splitter into a traditional head-amp's quarter inch output I really don't see the problem.


Well said! Kudos to you. A little off-topic: I am a kind of "black sheep audiophile". These are the 3 types of sacrilege I do: ->1st sacrilege: Since many years I connect standalone DACs or dongle DACs straightly to power amplifiers (amps without gain or volume control, just pure powerful dual mono blocks) recently by 4.4mm Pentaconn to dual XLR, earlier, until recent years, by 3.5mm S-E to dual RCA only, due to the grounding issue. Never had any issues of hum, short-circuiting, you name it. -> 2nd sacrilege: I trust in Windows Mixer and I am happy user of Windows volume control, despite all these myths of "audible truncating". Works in WASAPI exclusive mode, too. I can't hear anything truncated, using 2x Audiolab 8300MB with (deliv' 2021-12) Falcon Acoustics IMF200. ->3rd and worst sacrilege: As a security measure not to blow away my speakers by accidentially setting volume to 100% I normally use in-line-attenuators, both XLR and RCA type. There are enough dongle DACs out there with close to 120 dB SNR right now. That's enough for me. Just need amps still, a Windows tablet and a dongle. That's it. Currently using a battery powered (backed up by power bank) Hidizs DH80s (Pentaconn -sure, grounded- to XLR). I couldn't feel any happier with my setup. That dongle happily powers my CANs, too when required through that unused S-E output. With the DH80s I was able to abolish the in-line-attenuators due to hardware(!mandatory!) low gain setting <0.9V possible of the DH80s.
Owners of the E1DA v2.1, would be happy hearing from you how it performs in a home setup, just set it into S-E-mode, plug that 2.5 to 3.5 mm adapter in, take a quality 3.5mm to dual RCA adapter and report.


----------



## Moonfalcon

I didn't find the PDV2 version and instead bought the 9038D variant... does this one work any good with the Verum 1 Mk 2?


----------



## *cihan*

Did anyone try powerDac v2 or 9038S or 9038D with dt880 600 ohm or any other 600 ohm headphones?


----------



## Moonfalcon

*cihan* said:


> Did anyone try powerDac v2 or 9038S or 9038D with dt880 600 ohm or any other 600 ohm headphones?


For 600 ohm you will surely need the PowerDAC v2.1 as no 9038 variant will be sufficient.


----------



## *cihan*

Moonfalcon said:


> For 600 ohm you will surely need the PowerDAC v2.1 as no 9038 variant will be sufficient.


Have you tried any of them with any 600 ohm? I wonder how they sound. I need a DAC /amp for sextett and dt880 600 ohm.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain (Oct 31, 2021)

HI PDV2 owners out there - has anyone else experienced problems with just-above faint levels of background hiss / pink noise?  I get it at all volumes, regardless of source or HPToy volume control.  I hear it as soon as I plug in a set of headphones; most of them chifi between 25-32ohm.  Same for my over-ears sets, which are single ended 32 ohm.

For the limited time I've had with it (intermittent use over the past 2 weeks) I find that it's not a problem for pop/rock, and a jazz snare brush tends to wash it out with volumes at moderate and higher levels. Unfortunately it's so distracting at lower volumes and on choral and chamber music that I can hardly stand to use it for those genres, which is disappointing. The HPToy app is brilliant, and for a lot of jazz and symphonic pieces I've noticed a distinct improvement in imaging and soundstage over my FiiO BTR3k. I just wish I could get rid of that darn hiss. The BTR3k is dead silent as soon as the music stops, even when using it in LDAC USB mode (and on the same port from my laptop).

*Fixed*: (mostly ... edit x2)

ha!!  I found some older threads here on Head-Fi and it turned out I have a noisy 5 port USB bus adapter. Unplugging that got rid of the hiss for most of my pairs except for two of the more sensitive ones, CCA NRA and GK10.  I will look into a ground loop insulator of some sort for my USB port. It's especially noisy on the NRA for some reason, despite having an upgraded balanced cable.   *shrug*  Having said that, the FiiO doesn't have any problem filtering out interference from the other accessories, and the NRA is dead quiet on that amp.   

Still open to hear about any more experiences / battles!  cheers


----------



## Moonfalcon

*cihan* said:


> Have you tried any of them with any 600 ohm? I wonder how they sound. I need a DAC /amp for sextett and dt880 600 ohm.


I'm still waiting on my 9038D to be delivered but for 600 ohm headphones logic says that the PowerDAC v2.1 should be your choice.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

I don't think any USB powered DAC/AMP is going to be enough juice to properly drive a 600 ohm headphone. 

checkout  https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/


----------



## *cihan*

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> I don't think any USB powered DAC/AMP is going to be enough juice to properly drive a 600 ohm headphone.
> 
> checkout  https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/


Thanks for the link


----------



## *cihan*

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> I don't think any USB powered DAC/AMP is going to be enough juice to properly drive a 600 ohm headphone.
> 
> checkout  https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/


According to the site whose link you shared AKG K240 sextett can reach 102dB with 9038D. Isn't it more than enough? I used 92db SPL /mW.


----------



## lanister

*Warning: 9038D contains a high-sensitive I/V stage that may cause audible noise when your phone uses LTE  4G, 5g. *


i saw this on their website. Is this really make so much noise cause I use it mainly on the street using 4g LTE?


----------



## yawg

lanister said:


> *Warning: 9038D contains a high-sensitive I/V stage that may cause audible noise when your phone uses LTE  4G, 5g. *
> 
> 
> i saw this on their website. Is this really make so much noise cause I use it mainly on the street using 4g LTE?


I put my phone on airplane mode when I'm listening with the E1DA. It's healthier, too when you carry your phone close to your body.


----------



## lanister (Nov 9, 2021)

yawg said:


> I put my phone on airplane mode when I'm listening with the E1DA. It's healthier, too when you carry your phone close to your body.


Hmm, it will be so inconvenient when you want to listen to music and go to the internet at the same time?🤨


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

PDV21 user here, but at least with my older android 7 smarthpone and I don't notice any 4G related noises, fwiw.  that includes listening while using my mobile as a hotspot. In fact my mobile has quite a bit less noise than when connected to my laptop.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

*cihan* said:


> According to the site whose link you shared AKG K240 sextett can reach 102dB with 9038D. Isn't it more than enough? I used 92db SPL /mW.


 indeed the sensitivity is a big factor.  beyerdynamic's dt880 600 ohm is rated at 96 db/mw for example, which requires more juice. 

92 db SPL is pretty loud. but keep in mind these are just quantitative pressure levels measured at these figures. With the weaker amp you're missing out probably in bass response, imaging, and all the other qualitative superlatives depending on the actual headphone. I don't think the sextett has a lot of bass in it to begin with so I reckon you might be fine with it.


----------



## littlenezt (Nov 10, 2021)

just got the 9038D 2days ago, pure sq alone, this device is mindblowing but the only downside is the inteference, buzzing noise with LTE and 2G (text message / SMS) 🥲also somehow the buzzing and beeping noise when 2G is activated or receiving text message is louder on the left channel

no interferences with 3G and Wifi

i previously own the 9038s G3 and somehow prefer the sound of the 9038D, the 9038D to me sounds more airy and the overall presentation is spacier and wider.


----------



## yawg

lanister said:


> Hmm, it will be so inconvenient when you want to listen to music and go to the internet at the same time?🤨


I don't listen to music as a background sound. Either I'm on the internet or enjoying my music. If you use a dedicated player like Neutron it cancels all notifications by the phone anyway. But the radiation is still there if you are not on airplane mode.


----------



## Moonfalcon

What's the difference in sound quality between the 9038S balanced and the 9038D unbalanced?


----------



## Ymer

Quick question: how do I set the E1DA 9038D to Dac/line out mode? Thanks!


----------



## yawg

You better go to Discord to ask the E1DA community there. Ivan, its maker is there, too.

https://discord.com/channels/483873307251310592/616934105325764608


----------



## ccrys

How is the sq between 9038s(110$) and powerdac 2.1? (70$). Worth it difference?


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

ccrys said:


> How is the sq between 9038s(110$) and powerdac 2.1? (70$). Worth it difference?



Not sure about SQ, but I got the powerdac to have access to the HPToy companion app, which is great. This doesn't work with the 9038. The form factor and heat exclude it from being very portable. I use it attached to my phone while seated but I don't think it'd work too well on-the-go. 9038 looks way better depending on your uses.  

The SQ on PowerDAC has converted me to a big fan of E1DA. I will get 9038 next year to try out.


----------



## eelpout

Hubert481 said:


> >>It picks up a huge amount of interference when using mobile data.
> 
> maybe this get to be solved
> Warning: 9038D contains a high-sensitive I/V stage that may cause audible noise when your phone uses LTE 4G, 5g. Some newest hardware may have issues like *"stuttering" with USB3*(Macbook pro 2020, MS Sufrrase 2020, Lenovo Carbone 2020, Acer SF313-52-71Y7 2020). USB audio-bridge manufacturer was informed about that and we expecting the FW solution.



Interested in this. I have an S9 Pro (ESS9038Q2M, correct?) and while it works well in most situations, when playing back native DSD files on an HP Spectre x360 (2019, USB 3 ports)) it stutters and skips. Though on a MacBook Pro 14' (M1) and my Samsung Note 20 Ultra, the same files play fine.


----------



## Interceptor69

Vijay74 said:


> OK!
> Got Tweak9038 app pro version and now I can see DAC presets, though may need to read about them and test them out. I have 9038D that has 3.5 mm out only. Will try to play around with this app.
> 
> PowerDac v2.1 can be controlled by HPToy app and has 2.5 mm bal out output (comes with 2.5 to 3.5 mm adapter).


The DAC mode on the 9038D is simply presets for different rates and bit depths, etc and saved.  The amp is always active on the 9038D, regardless of the setting in the app.


----------



## Interceptor69

lanister said:


> *Warning: 9038D contains a high-sensitive I/V stage that may cause audible noise when your phone uses LTE  4G, 5g. *
> 
> 
> i saw this on their website. Is this really make so much noise cause I use it mainly on the street using 4g LTE?


I have never heard any noise when using my phones, either 4G or 5G.  Never.


----------



## yawg

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> 92 db SPL is pretty loud. but keep in mind these are just quantitative pressure levels measured at these figures. With the weaker amp you're missing out probably in bass response, imaging, and all the other qualitative superlatives depending on the actual headphone. I don't think the sextett has a lot of bass in it to begin with so I reckon you might be fine with it.


I disagree, 100dB to 110dB is pretty loud and they say at 120dB you will/can damage your hearing permanently. I guess the E1DA can reach over 105dB with my Takstar HF580 planars without breaking a sweat. Musical presentation is still impeccable at this level and that's loud enough for me.


----------



## nishan99

I'm in love with the 9038SG3 but I couldn't use it with my sensitive iems due to it picking mobile signal noises. 

Is there a usb c to c cable that can block these noises? I am fine paying up to $120 for it if it solves the problem.


----------



## povidlo

nishan99 said:


> I'm in love with the 9038SG3 but I couldn't use it with my sensitive iems due to it picking mobile signal noises.
> 
> Is there a usb c to c cable that can block these noises? I am fine paying up to $120 for it if it solves the problem.


Try ferrite bead on your current cable.


----------



## nishan99

povidlo said:


> Try ferrite bead on your current cable.


Damn I didn't know those exist. Do they actually work?.


----------



## povidlo (Jan 28, 2022)

nishan99 said:


> Damn I didn't know those exist. Do they actually work?.


Sometimes they do, sometimes they do not. Considering low cost factor, it's worth a try.

Many regular cables have ferrite beads incorporated. But short usb-c cables usually do not due to added size/weight.


----------



## MarkParity

If adding RF suppression don't forget to try adding the ferrite bead to the headphone/IEM cable too, sometimes the RF is picked up in output cable and fed back into the output stage where is emitted again as audible noise.


----------



## noknok23

nishan99 said:


> I'm in love with the 9038SG3 but I couldn't use it with my sensitive iems due to it picking mobile signal noises.
> 
> Is there a usb c to c cable that can block these noises? I am fine paying up to $120 for it if it solves the problem.


use a longer cable to get the dongle further away from the phone or turn off data when ur listening to music.


----------



## yawg

nishan99 said:


> I'm in love with the 9038SG3 but I couldn't use it with my sensitive iems due to it picking mobile signal noises.
> 
> Is there a usb c to c cable that can block these noises? I am fine paying up to $120 for it if it solves the problem.


Using a player like Neutron it will only play your music and not any notifications.


----------



## yawg

nishan99 said:


> I'm in love with the 9038SG3 but I couldn't use it with my sensitive iems due to it picking mobile signal noises.
> 
> Is there a usb c to c cable that can block these noises? I am fine paying up to $120 for it if it solves the problem.


Normally the phone cancels all noises and notifications when using USB C with the E1DA.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Feb 10, 2022)

yawg said:


> Normally the phone cancels all noises and notifications when using USB C with the E1DA.


@yawg I think that @nishan99 was asking if any cables are less susceptible to the electromagnetic interference from cellular (in particular 4G / LTE) signals.

@nishan99 unfortunately no, there is no cable solution as much (some or all) of the interference is directly from phone to the unshielded circuitry in the 9038SG3, not over the wire.  I have tried with numerous usbc cables, and even tried multiple ferrite beads on the cables, but no matter what I try the noise persists when the phone is placed next to the 9038. 

This interference is particularly bad from cellular signals, not so much from wifi.  One workaround is to disable cellular connectivity and just listen to stored music on the device or stream using wifi with cellular disabled.  The only other workaround is to use a longer cable and keep the phone and dongle apart, but that defeats the purpose of a dongle.

This is not just an E1DA problem - most dongles seem to have this in my experience.  I think the reason is that they were tested indoors with wifi enabled sources, which meant that no cellular data was active, and thus the interference not observed during design and testing, and thus not addressed.  Some dongles are now coming out with beefed up shielding to address this - the Lotoo S2 comes to mind (not the S1 - it has the same interference problem).


----------



## yawg

That's what I do, put the phone on airplane mode. When I'm listening to music I don't like to be disturbed by callers or alert sounds from the phone. Never heard any noises even when playing very loud.


----------



## noknok23

jsmiller58 said:


> @yawg I think that @nishan99 was asking if any cables are less susceptible to the electromagnetic interference from cellular (in particular 4G / LTE) signals.
> 
> @nishan99 unfortunately no, there is no cable solution as much (some or all) of the interference is directly from phone to the unshielded circuitry in the 9038SG3, not over the wire.  I have tried with numerous usbc cables, and even tried multiple ferrite beads on the cables, but no matter what I try the noise persists when the phone is placed next to the 9038.
> 
> ...


Do you think building a faraday cage for the dongle would help? with aluminum foil or else.


----------



## yawg

noknok23 said:


> Do you think building a faraday cage for the dongle would help? with aluminum foil or else.


AFAIK there is a copper shield available for the E1DA. Ask Ivan and his helpers on Discord.


----------



## m8o (Feb 11, 2022)

Has anyone ever seen a bench test of the PowerDAC V2? (not the lastest/newest one)

I've seen numerous bench tests of the 9038 variants.  But remarkably never saw one of the PDV2.  Not even from the place I'd most expect to see it, L7audiolab.


----------



## yawg

nishan99 said:


> I'm in love with the 9038SG3 but I couldn't use it with my sensitive iems due to it picking mobile signal noises.
> 
> Is there a usb c to c cable that can block these noises? I am fine paying up to $120 for it if it solves the problem.


Use a player that addresses your dongle directly like Neutron. No alerts/notifications/noise.


----------



## Interceptor69

yawg said:


> Use a player that addresses your dongle directly like Neutron. No alerts/notifications/noise.


Same with UAPP.  No annoying alerts or anything else but the blissful music.


----------



## raif71

Hi, I recently bought a used e1da powerdac v2 and I noticed something peculiar. I'm playing this off a y-cable connected to Sony nw-a100 and powerbank. The peculiar thing is that if I'm playing files that are not 16bit 44.1khz (hires files), there will be occasional cut-out of song and loud hissing could be heard... I need to pause and unpause for the song to play again but for 16bit 44.1khz files, no problems so far. I wonder if this is normal for the pdv2 or it could just be my unit. Thanks.


----------



## m8o (May 18, 2022)

I have the original E1DA PDv2.  This is not normal; never ever experienced this.  Before putting the blame on your unit, I would try:

1. Change to a different source.
2. If you are using an extension USB between the Y and your source, change that too.
3. Use a different regular cable without the Y and external power source.  Yes, it will drain your source fast.  Yes, the source needs to be able to provide enough power to power the PDv2.


----------



## raif71

m8o said:


> I have the original E1DA PDv2.  This is not normal.  Before putting the blame on your unit, I would try:
> 
> 1. Change to a different source.
> 2. Use a regular cable without the Y and external power source.  Yes, it will drain your source fast.  Yes, the source needs to be able to provide enough power to power the PDv2.


Thank you for your suggestion. Will try them, btw the pdv2 sounds awesome even with the occasional problems I mentioned


----------



## m8o

raif71 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. Will try them, btw the pdv2 sounds awesome even with the occasional problems I mentioned


Just wanted to mention I edited my post and added another thing to try; just in case you didn't notice that already.


----------



## raif71

m8o said:


> Just wanted to mention I edited my post and added another thing to try; just in case you didn't notice that already.


Yes, it is much better with a source change. I changed the sony nw-100 with a Fiio M6 and the hires music did not suffer loud hissing but some occasional sound muting still happens but I think tolerable. Do all e1da products work with the hptoy app?


----------



## m8o

raif71 said:


> Yes, it is much better with a source change. I changed the sony nw-100 with a Fiio M6 and the hires music did not suffer loud hissing but some occasional sound muting still happens but I think tolerable. Do all e1da products work with the hptoy app?


Ha.  I mostly drive my PDv2 with my M6 too.   

HPToy is only for the PDV2 and PDV2.1.  The other E1D dacs don't have a DSP chip.


----------



## raif71

m8o said:


> Ha.  I mostly drive my PDv2 with my M6 too.
> 
> HPToy is only for the PDV2 and PDV2.1.  The other E1D dacs don't have a DSP chip.


I suppose you drive the pdv2 direct with M6?... I still use the y-cable and a powerbank.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

m8o said:


> Ha.  I mostly drive my PDv2 with my M6 too.
> 
> HPToy is only for the PDV2 and PDV2.1.  The other E1D dacs don't have a DSP chip.


Other E1DA products work with Tweak9038.


----------



## m8o (May 20, 2022)

raif71 said:


> I suppose you drive the pdv2 direct with M6?... I still use the y-cable and a powerbank.


I use the Y cable.  I also modified it so the DAP battery would drain slower by cutting the red wire inside the cable section that plugs into the DAP source.

Edit: I should add, I would suffer the music stopping issue at times too, if the usb connection to the dap or extension cable gets jostled when walking or moving it around.  That's the only criticism to the setup overall.


----------



## omarelmeaday

raif71 said:


> Hi, I recently bought a used e1da powerdac v2 and I noticed something peculiar. I'm playing this off a y-cable connected to Sony nw-a100 and powerbank. The peculiar thing is that if I'm playing files that are not 16bit 44.1khz (hires files), there will be occasional cut-out of song and loud hissing could be heard... I need to pause and unpause for the song to play again but for 16bit 44.1khz files, no problems so far. I wonder if this is normal for the pdv2 or it could just be my unit. Thanks.


Hello, do you use it portable ?
Does it heat to the point of being annoying or even dangerous to be used in a pocket or a bag ?


----------



## raif71

m8o said:


> I use the Y cable.  I also modified it so the DAP battery would drain slower by cutting the red wire inside the cable section that plugs into the DAP source.
> 
> Edit: I should add, I would suffer the music stopping issue at times too, if the usb connection to the dap or extension cable gets jostled when walking or moving it around.  That's the only criticism to the setup overall.


I cut the red wire too.  Anyway now listening with the Sens 6xx with "No Processing" but I increased the treble a bit. I like how it sounds.


----------



## raif71 (May 20, 2022)

omarelmeaday said:


> Hello, do you use it portable ?
> Does it heat to the point of being annoying or even dangerous to be used in a pocket or a bag ?


Nope, not for portable with cables dangling. I put the stuff on a desk and listen to them while I'm doing work with the laptop or just sitting/resting listening to music. For portables, I have mojo/fiio x3II, ifi hipdac/fiio m6, topping nx4/fiio m6 and several iterations


----------



## audiofreakie

E1DA Powerdac, Cardas Clear Cable, HD650, Custom USB Cable


----------



## Hooga

To whom might be interested: I just published a modest (if not really "short") take on 9038SG3 and 9038D.
It's available here.


----------



## Elim Garak

@Hooga 
Very nice and informative article regarding 9038D and 9038S. I specialy liked the part about Tweak9038 app. 
I didn't know that new version of 9038D was in the works. I already started thinking of getting it when it will be available and replace my current 9038D.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

Is there anyone who uses the 9038D together with smartphone for commuting? Can you recommend a short Y-Splitter plus small, suitable power bank?
(My phone battery is weak)


----------



## Hooga (Aug 16, 2022)

xxAMAROKxx said:


> Is there anyone who uses the 9038D together with smartphone for commuting? Can you recommend a short Y-Splitter plus small, suitable power bank?
> (My phone battery is weak)


I use dongles (in general) with a Tempotec V1 pure transport + a separate power bank. That s mainly because I don't use streaming services,  and V1 is very small,  lightweight, and carries 2 sd cards. 

Y Splitter - the one sold by e1da
Powerbank -  I'm using a 4500mAh one I had for a while and is "too small" for modern phones now


----------



## nishan99

Has anyone compared the noise resistance between the SG3 and the D model? 
I know SE designs usually have better noise floor performance so I'm thinking about buying the new D6k model for sensitive IEMs like multi BAs and the Dunu Zen pro.


----------



## ozz007

Does any one has a good tutorial on how to update the firmware on the G3?


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

ozz007 said:


> Does any one has a good tutorial on how to update the firmware on the G3?


Download the firmware tool from the official link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1q_2D_6x0CSiB-wDffqTxGvr8Do1johkH/view
There is everything you need to know in a readme.pdf file.


----------



## ozz007

xxAMAROKxx said:


> Download the firmware tool from the official link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1q_2D_6x0CSiB-wDffqTxGvr8Do1johkH/view
> There is everything you need to know in a readme.pdf file.


Thank you, I Got it and downloaded it. and flash it.


----------



## nishan99

DaniRojo said:


> Hello, I have a 9038D and when I plug my USB C cable to it a little portion of the plug is left out. That makes it disconnect quite often when I have it in my pocket. Anyone else having this same issue?


Welcome to E1DA. 
Seriously tho I almost blown my ears off because I reduce the gain from the app.


----------



## digititus

Anyone know how to get full volume out of the 9038D on Linux (Fedora/Pipewire)? I have used Tweak app to set volume range (-100 / -127). I do have some volume, but not the full volume I get from Android. I have played with ALSA mixer, but volume is already maxed out here.


----------



## Franklin (Dec 26, 2022)

digititus said:


> Anyone know how to get full volume out of the 9038D on Linux (Fedora/Pipewire)? I have used Tweak app to set volume range (-100 / -127). I do have some volume, but not the full volume I get from Android. I have played with ALSA mixer, but volume is already maxed out here.


you can double check your volume with alsamixer and alsactl store command.

!!!! remove your earphone from E1DA and lower the volume on gnome volume bar before the next steps...

1 - run *alsamixer* command, press F6 and select E1DA from the list
2 - you need to change only the bar on the right side (here on my linux is labeled as PCM 1). The left one is dynamically changed with volume slide of gnome DE.
3 - save your change with *sudo alsactl store*
4 - check again gnome volume before hit play on your music.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

DaniRojo said:


> Hello, I have a 9038D and when I plug my USB C cable to it a little portion of the plug is left out. That makes it disconnect quite often when I have it in my pocket. Anyone else having this same issue?


Do you think this is caused by this portion of the plug? It is possible. Yes, I have this issue too - random disconnection in pocket or hand.
I thought it is caused by problem with Multi-channel USB audio interface in Android.


----------



## digititus

Franklin said:


> you can double check your volume with alsamixer and alsactl store command.
> 
> !!!! remove your earphone from E1DA and lower the volume on gnome volume bar before the next steps...
> 
> ...


Perfect! That did the trick. Thanks a lot. The 9038D is now on laptop duty full time.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

xxAMAROKxx said:


> Do you think this is caused by this portion of the plug? It is possible. Yes, I have this issue too - random disconnection in pocket or hand.
> I thought it is caused by problem with Multi-channel USB audio interface in Android.


 Now I'm almost sure that disconection from android devices is caused by Multi-channel USB interface problem. From UAPP v6.0.9.2 which fixed that, I have not registered any disconnection.


----------



## yawg

xxAMAROKxx said:


> Now I'm almost sure that disconection from android devices is caused by Multi-channel USB interface problem. From UAPP v6.0.9.2 which fixed that, I have not registered any disconnection.


You could also try Neutron Player. Very happy with it.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

yawg said:


> You could also try Neutron Player. Very happy with it.


I tried Neutron, but wasn't able to set output frequence same as input  44,1kHz.


----------



## raif71

xxAMAROKxx said:


> I tried Neutron, but wasn't able to set output frequence same as input  44,1kHz.


Y'all be dancing to Neutron


----------



## yawg

xxAMAROKxx said:


> I tried Neutron, but wasn't able to set output frequence same as input  44,1kHz.


Just set it to bit perfect. That's what I have done. When I had questions in the beginning I always got quick answers from the developer himself.There is also a good forum about the E1DAs on Discord.


----------

